# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  49 տարի ռուսի զորքը Հայաստանում

## Artgeo

*Ռուսական ռազմաբազան՝ 49 տարով* 

«Հայաստանի տարածքում ռուսաստանյան ռազմակայանի մասին Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի միջեւ 1995 թվականին ստորագրված պայմանագրում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին» արձանագրությունը Հայաստանի Ազգային ժողովն այսօր վավերացրեց 80 կողմ, 1 դեմ եւ 1 ձեռնպահ քվեներով: Արձանագրությամբ Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմաբազայի տեղակայման ժամկետը երկարաձգվում է` 25 տարվա փոխարեն

http://www.azatutyun.am/video/3555827.html?isArticle=1

Հայաստանը չի վաճառվում, այն արդեն նվիրվել է...

----------


## Adriano

Ես ինքս բացասական քայլ եմ սա համարում, չնայած միանշանակորեն ասել բացասական սխալ կլինի: Խնդիրը նրանով է վատ, որ ըստ ինձ հայերը այս քայլի են գնացել ոչ արդարացի ճանապարհով: Նորմալ երկրներում հանրաքվե են անում և փորձում պարզել, ՀՀ-ում բնակվող ազգը վստահում է սեփական երկրի անվտանգությունը այլ ազգի: Երկրորդ խնդիրը զուտ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակն է.ռուսաստանը փոքր երկիր չէ, ունի հզոր դիրքեր, մյուս կողմից Հայաստանը գտնվում է կարելի է ասել ոչ բարվոք հարևանների մեջտեղում: Լավ իսկ արդյոք մենք կարող են լիակատար պաշտպանություն իրականացնել, կարող ենք բանակը ապահովել նորագույն տեխնիկայով, եթե պատասխանը ոչ է լինելու, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի մտածել իրականությանը առավել մոտ…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հերիք չի՝ 49 տարի էլ են մնալու, դեռ մի բան էլ մեր հաշվին, չէ՞։ Այ էս մի հավության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հաշտվել... :Angry2:

----------


## AMzone

Մեր շահերը համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (18.04.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Մեր շահերը համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ


դե իհարկե, երբ մարդ իմպոտենտ է լինում, սկսում է հաճույք ստանալ ուրիշի հաճույք ստանալու պրոցեսին հեռվից հետեվելով...
տվյալ դեպքում նույնպես հաճույքները համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ...

----------

Rammer (15.04.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ու գիտեք ամենավատը ինչնա, որ դեռ 20 տարի հետո Հայաստանը դեռ զգում է ուրիշի խնամքի կարիքը: Ցավալին ու վիրավորականը հենց այդ զգացումն է: Բայց մյուս կողմից, ռուսական զորքերը դուրս հանելուն կողմ արտահայտվողները, ինչպե՞ս են պատկերացնում ՀՀ անվտանգության համակարգը, ինչպիսի՞ համակարգ է պետք, որպեսզի հայը չմտածի, որ եթե ռուսը զորքը քաշեց ուրեմն թուրքերը մեր վերջը կտան…

----------


## aragats

> Հերիք չի՝ 49 տարի էլ են մնալու, դեռ մի բան էլ մեր հաշվին, չէ՞։ Այ էս մի հավության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հաշտվել...


Կյանքին ռեալ նայեք:Հայաստանը չափազանց փոքր ա, որ կարողանա նման տարածաշրջանում պահանջատեր լինի, ոչ միայն խոսքով, այլ նաեւ գործով եւ իրեն կարողանա պաշտպանի:
Մեծ եւ կեղտոտ քաղաքականության մեջ մենք շատ փոքր ենք, որ մեծ դերերում խաղանք, պետք է ընտրենք գոնե չարյաց փոքրագույնը՝ ճիշտ ընտրենք եւ«կպնենք» այն մեծ խաղացողին,
որի շահերը հնարավորինս մերի հետ համընկնում են:

----------


## Tig

> ......... Բայց մյուս կողմից, ռուսական զորքերը դուրս հանելուն կողմ արտահայտվողները, ինչպե՞ս են պատկերացնում ՀՀ անվտանգության համակարգը, ինչպիսի՞ համակարգ է պետք, որպեսզի հայը չմտածի, որ եթե ռուսը զորքը քաշեց ուրեմն թուրքերը մեր վերջը կտան…


Եթե մենք 20 տարի էշի ականջում քնած չլինեինք, հիմա նման մտքերը մեզ չէին տանջի...
Մենք նենց  ախմախ բնավորություն ունենք, որ մինչև խնդրի առաջ դեմ առ դեմ չենք կանգնում, չենք մտածում դրա լուծումների մասին: Այ երբ որ «անտեր» կմնանք, էդ քո ասած պաշպնական համակարգը ինքստինքյան կնորմալանա ու կհզորանա:

----------

Adriano (14.04.2011), չեզոք (11.06.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Կյանքին ռեալ նայեք:Հայաստանը չափազանց փոքր ա, որ կարողանա նման տարածաշրջանում պահանջատեր լինի, ոչ միայն խոսքով, այլ նաեւ գործով եւ իրեն կարողանա պաշտպանի:
> Մեծ եւ կեղտոտ քաղաքականության մեջ մենք շատ փոքր ենք, որ մեծ դերերում խաղանք, պետք է ընտրենք գոնե չարյաց փոքրագույնը՝ ճիշտ ընտրենք եւ«կպնենք» այն մեծ խաղացողին,
> որի շահերը հնարավորինս մերի հետ համընկնում են:


Ցավոք սրտի նորից ստիպված եմ Իսրաելի օրինակը մատնանշել...

Եթե ժամանակին մեր վայ քաղաքական գործիչները Հայաստանի ինքնապաշպանությունը նորմալ կազմակերպելու փոխարեն, Եվրոպաների, Ամերիկաների ու Ռուսաստանների դռները չջարդեին՝ չնայած ինչ ջարդել, չթակեին...: Կարողանաին միասնական հանդես գալ թշնամու դեմ, ոչ թե ողորմություն մուրաին սրանից նրանից, էսօր էս օրին չէինք լինի: Ու հիմա էլի էդ անցած գնացած դասերը մեզ դաս չեն լինում:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.04.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> Եթե մենք 20 տարի էշի ականջում քնած չլինեինք, հիմա նման մտքերը մեզ չէին տանջի...
> Մենք նենց  ախմախ բնավորություն ունենք, որ մինչև խնդրի առաջ դեմ առ դեմ չենք կանգնում, չենք մտածում դրա լուծումների մասին: Այ երբ որ «անտեր» կմնանք, էդ քո ասած պաշպնական համակարգը ինքստինքյան կնորմալանա ու կհզորանա:


Այ շատ լավ է ասված «անտերի» պահով, իրոք մեր ազգի յուրօրինակ գծերիցա ամենինչ հասցնել մինջև վերջին խազը, բայց հիմա ունենք այն ինչ ունենք, հիմա խնդիրը ստեղծված իրավիճկում լուծում տեսնելն է, այն իմաստով, որ նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են թե ռուսական զորքերը այստեղ բան չեն անում, պետք է նաև ինչ-որ ձևով ներկայացնեն մի ճանապարհ: Գիտենք, որ ռուսական զորքերը հանելով, այսպես միանգամից հարցերը չեն լուծվի: Եկեք խելոք լինենք ու արդեն սկսենք մտածել նոր ռազմավարության մասին:

----------


## Tig

> Այ շատ լավ է ասված «անտերի» պահով, իրոք մեր ազգի յուրօրինակ գծերիցա, բայց հիմա ունենք այն ինչ ունենք, հիմա խնդիրը ստեղծված իրավիճկում լուծում տեսնելն է, այն իմաստով, որ նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են թե ռուսական զորքերը այստեղ բան չեն անում, պետք է նաև ինչ-որ ձևով ներկայացնեն մի ճանապարհ: Գիտենք, որ ռուսական զորքերը հանելով, այսպես միանգամից հարցերը չեն լուծվի: Եկեք խելոք լինենք ու արդեն սկսենք մտածել նոր ռազմավարության մասին:


Ախր մտածելու բան էլ չկա, ուղակի պիտի մեծ եռանդով գործին կպնել, ու իրոք աշխատել, ոչ թե ծակ ման գալ պետության փողերը լափելու համար:
Պիտի մեր մոտ իրոք զարգացնել ռազմաԳիտությունը, բառիս բուն իմաստով: Ոչ միայն մարտավորության մասին մտածել, այլ ռազմամթերքի սեփական արտադրություն հիմնել: Ճիշտ ա նման ծրագրի իրականացման փորձի դեպքում իսկ կհանդիպոնք գերտերությունների ճնշմանը, բայց կարծում եմ եթե միասկանան լինենք, հաստատ կդիմանանք էդ ճնշումներին…

----------


## aragats

> Ցավոք սրտի նորից ստիպված եմ Իսրաելի օրինակը մատնանշել...
> 
> Եթե ժամանակին մեր վայ քաղաքական գործիչները Հայաստանի ինքնապաշպանությունը նորմալ կազմակերպելու փոխարեն, Եվրոպաների, Ամերիկաների ու Ռուսաստանների դռները չջարդեին՝ չնայած ինչ ջարդել, չթակեին...: Կարողանաին միասնական հանդես գալ թշնամու դեմ, ոչ թե ողորմություն մուրաին սրանից նրանից, էսօր էս օրին չէինք լինի: Ու հիմա էլի էդ անցած գնացած դասերը մեզ դաս չեն լինում:


Համամիտ եմ քո հետ: Հրեաներից մենք շատ բան ունենք սովորելու՝թեկուզ իրար տակ չքանդել, իրար պահել.... Թեկուզ թշնամուցդ պիտի սովորես:

----------


## Tig

> Համամիտ եմ քո հետ: Հրեաներից մենք շատ բան ունենք սովորելու՝թեկուզ իրար տակ չքանդել, իրար պահել.... Թեկուզ թշնամուցդ պիտի սովորես:


Եթե մենք կարողանանք, գոնե ինքներս մեր կյանքի տված դասերից սովորել՝ էլի բանա: Ախի ինչքա՞ն կարելիա պատմությունը կրկնել...

----------


## REAL_ist

Կանխակալ ձևակերպումներ են, այդ պատճառով չեմ քվեարկի:

Ռուսական բազայի ներկայությունը անվտանգության երաշխիք է, քանի որ ունենք Թուրքիայի նման հարևան, որը կազմ ու պատրաստ է օգնել եղբայրական Ադրբեջանին ռազմական գործողությունների վերսկսման դեպքում: 

Պետք չի անտեսել Ռուսաստանի շահերը մեր տարածաշրջանում, նման համագործակցությունը փոխշահավետության ակնհայտ տարրեր ունի: Իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանը այս տարածաշրջանում շատ ավելի լավ տարբերակ է քան ԱՄՆ-ն, որի հովանավորչությունը հարևան երկրում արդեն իսկ բոլորս տեսանք թե ինչ տարածքային կորուստների հանգեցրեց:

----------

Tig (15.04.2011), Լեո (19.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Կանխակալ ձևակերպումներ են, այդ պատճառով չեմ քվեարկի:
> 
> Ռուսական բազայի ներկայությունը անվտանգության երաշխիք է, քանի որ ունենք Թուրքիայի նման հարևան, որը կազմ ու պատրաստ է օգնել եղբայրական Ադրբեջանին ռազմական գործողությունների վերսկսման դեպքում: 
> 
> Պետք չի անտեսել Ռուսաստանի շահերը մեր տարածաշրջանում, նման համագործակցությունը փոխշահավետության ակնհայտ տարրեր ունի: Իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանը այս տարածաշրջանում շատ ավելի լավ տարբերակ է քան ԱՄՆ-ն, որի հովանավորչությունը հարևան երկրում արդեն իսկ բոլորս տեսանք թե ինչ տարածքային կորուստների հանգեցրեց:


Դատողություններիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց մենք փոխանակ գնալով ձգտենք փոքրացնել ուրիշներից կախվածությունը՝ հակառակը խորացնում ենք:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011), չեզոք (11.06.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինքս ծանոթ եմ պայմանագրի տեքստին ու ասեմ, որ շատ ավելի լավ ձևակերպումներա տրվել, շատ ավելի ձեռնտու համագործակցությունա մեզ համար. ռազմական աջակցություն, որը օդի ու ջրի պես մեզ պետքա` հաշվի առնելով, որ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության ամենաիրատեսական լուծումը ռազմական տարբերակնա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանը այս տարածաշրջանում շատ ավելի լավ տարբերակ է քան ԱՄՆ-ն, որի հովանավորչությունը հարևան երկրում արդեն իսկ բոլորս տեսանք թե ինչ տարածքային կորուստների հանգեցրեց:


Երկու ժամ ա մտածում եմ, թե որ երկրի մասին է խոսքը: Վերջին 200 տարում ինչ Ռուսաստանը մեր տարածաշրջանում ա, ո՞ր երկիրն ա էդքան հող կորցրել, որքան Հայաստանը: Հարևան երկրներում մենակ Թուրքիայում ու Վրաստանում ա ԱՄՆ-ն, դրանցից որևէ մեկը մի թիզ հող չի կորցրել էդ ընթացքում:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (16.04.2011), Rammer (15.04.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (23.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկու ժամ ա մտածում եմ, թե որ երկրի մասին է խոսքը: Վերջին 200 տարում ինչ Ռուսաստանը մեր տարածաշրջանում ա, ո՞ր երկիրն ա էդքան հող կորցրել, որքան Հայաստանը: Հարևան երկրներում մենակ Թուրքիայում ու Վրաստանում ա ԱՄՆ-ն, դրանցից որևէ մեկը մի թիզ հող չի կորցրել էդ ընթացքում:


Վրաստանըը էս վերջերս մի երկու թիզ կորցրեց, բայց դա էական չի, քանի որ էտ երկու միկրոսկոպիկ տարածքը տավարի ցավի չափ Ռուսաստանին տալուց հետո, Վրաստանը վերջնականապես ազատվեց Ռուսական ազդեցությունից ու իբր խաղաղ բանակցություններում Ռուսաստանի համար խաղաքարտ հանդիսանալուց: Մի բան կարամ ասեմ, արդեն երք տարվա կտրվածքով - հալալ ա Սահակշվիլիին, իրան իբր գժի տեղ դնելով իբր պատերազմ սկսեց, Ռուսատանին քցեց էշի պես խաղի մեջ, երկու կտոր հավայի հող տվեց, որը արդեն դե ֆակտօ միևնույնն է Վրաստանինը չէր, ու նավսիգդա պրծավ Ռուսների քամակից: 

Իսկ մենք, դեռ երկար քաշելիք ունենք Ֆեռոյի հետ:

----------

Ariadna (15.04.2011), davidus (18.04.2011), Elmo (18.04.2011), Fender (15.04.2011), Rammer (15.04.2011), Tig (15.04.2011), V!k (15.04.2011), zanazan (15.04.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (23.04.2011), Ձայնալար (18.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Վրաստանըը էս վերջերս մի երկու թիզ կորցրեց


1991 թվականից էդ տարածքում վրացիք չեն եղել, նույնիսկ դրածո Շեվարդնաձեն էդ տարածք քիթ չէր խոթում: Փաստացի Վրաստանին էդ հողերը չէին պատկանում, իրավաբանորեն հիմա էլ էն պատկանում, Ռուսաստան ու մի քանի ջրի տակ գնացող կղզի ու մի երկու բռնատիրություն չհաշված, էլի:

Հայաստանը չթվարկեմ ինչքան հող ա կորցրել թե՛ փաստացի, թե՛ իրավաբանորեն:  Ու թող մեկը համարձակվի ու ասի, որ ռուսների շնորհիվ ա Ղարաբաղը ազատագրվել:

----------

Ariadna (15.04.2011), Elmo (18.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Մինա (20.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Միանշանակ ճիշտ է ասված, որ չկան մշտական դաշնակիցներ, այլ կան մշտական շահեր: Իսկ մենք ի՞նչ ենք անում, մեր շահերը զգուշորեն ծալել, դրել ենք գրպաններս ու շարժվում ենք հյուսիսային «եղբոր» շահերին համընկնելու ուղղությամբ. մի բան անում ենք ոչ թե ի օգուտ մեզ, այլ ի գոհացումն Ռուսաստանի: Երբ Մեդվեդևին Երևանում շենքերի տանիքներից ձեռքով էին անում, մոտս տպավորություն էր, որ մարդը եկել է իր երկրի ծայրամասերից մեկը՝ ասենք Յակուտիա: Շատ դյուրահավատ պիտի լինել հարծելու համար, որ մեր մեծ «եղբայրը» իրեն անհրաժեշտ պահին մեզ մեր գրպանում մնացած շահերով հանդերձ «ժերտվա» չի տա սեփական գերակայություններին: Իսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանում ատոմակայանից մինչև զուգարանի թղթի արտադրամաս ամեն ինչ պատկանում է նրանց, դժվար չի կանխատեսել, թե ինչ «վարդագույն» ապագա է մեզ սպասվում վատթարագույն սցենարի կենսագործման դեպքում: Լավ է, որ Կովկասում Ռուսաստանը մեզ նորմալ այլընտրանք *դեռ* չունի:
ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ոչ մի բանով ռուսներից լավը չի. լավ հիշում ենք, թե ինչպես Օբամայի իշխանության գալուց հետո ամերիկյան քաղկուրսը փոխվեց ու ասենք Ուկրաիան նորից թողնվեց ռուսներին: Մի խոսքով հույսներս մեր վրա պիտի դնենք, ուրիշից ոչ ոք դեռ չի խերվել:

----------

Lion (18.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Tig (16.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Չէ մի չէ,,,, ռուսների շնորհիվ է ազատագրվել Ղարաբաղը... թե չէ քիչ ռուսական վարձու զինվորներ էին ադրբեջանի կողմից կռվում.... լավ է,,, Հայաստանը Հայը պիտի պաշտպանի.... թե չէ,, ինչերի հետևից ենք ընկել,, ռուսը,, ամերիկացին,, պողոսը կամ պետրոսը մեր ինչն են՝ ոչ ախպերը,, ոչ քուրը,, ոչ ծնողը,, ոչ էլ ընկերը.... որ մի հատ էլ մեզ պաշտպանեն,,, շահ ունեցան մի բան կանեն,, չունեցան ՝ մեզ ուրախ ամանոր....

ռուսը իր ամբողջ կյանքն էլ մեզ որպես դարպաս է օգտագործել.... էդքան բան.... մենք էլ խելոք-խելոք իրանց տված կուտը կերել ենք ու առաջ՝ ապրենք հանուն ռուսների.... 
Որ ուզում եք իմանաք հալալ է Սահակաշվիլուն,, որ դրանց լիկվիդացրեց Վրաստանի տարածքից,,, Ամերիկան էլ մի բան չի,, բայց դե ռուսներից արդեն կուշտ ենք....

----------

Ariadna (15.04.2011), erewanski (21.04.2011), Mephistopheles (15.04.2011), Norton (15.04.2011), Tig (16.04.2011), Արէա (16.04.2011), Շինարար (15.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

Մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքն ա մուսուլմանական աշխարհի սահմանի վրա,դրա համար էլ դարպաս ենք: Կլինեինք Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում, այլ կերպ կլիներ, այլ պրոբլեմներ կլինեին, մերը սա է: Դարպաս ենք, ուրեմն
պետք է պաշտպանենք դարպասը: Կյանքն էլ է ֆուտբոլի նման, « մեր դիրքն ու նշանակումը դարպասը պահելն է»:Բայց հիմար ա այն դարպասապահը, որը հրաժարվում ա պաշտպանների եւ մյուս իր կողմից խաղացողների
օգնություններից: Պատկերացրեք ֆուտբոլի դաշտ, մի կողմում միայն դարպասապահ, մյուսում ամբողջ հակառակորդ թիմը ... եւ ստոր հակառակորդ... ո՞ր դարպասապահը կդիմանա:
Մեր շահերը առայժմ ռսի հետ են ինչ որ տեղ համընկնում , հնարաորինս պետք է օգտագործել, տարածքում մյուս հզոր ուժերը մեր դեմ են: Իսկ ով  գտնում ա,որ թուրքն ու մյուս մեզ շրջապատողները մեր լավն են
կամենում, առնվազը կամ դավաճան ա, կամ ապուշ:

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանում ռուսական զորքեր չկան: Պարզապես Ռուսաստանի գաղութներից մեկում չափազանց շատ հայ ա ապրում:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց քանի որ մեր բանակն էլ էս օրի ա, ավելի լավ ա ոչ մեկն էլ մեզ չպաշտպանի, մենք էլ մեզ չպաշտպանենք, գնանք կոտորվենք, պռծնենք:

ԳՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՉԻ ՏՎԵԼ

----------

Tig (18.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (18.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Բայց քանի որ մեր բանակն էլ էս օրի ա, ավելի լավ ա ոչ մեկն էլ մեզ չպաշտպանի, մենք էլ մեզ չպաշտպանենք, գնանք կոտորվենք, պռծնենք:
> 
> ԳՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՉԻ ՏՎԵԼ


Եթե մեր նախնիներն էլ այդ կերպ մտածեին,հիմա ոչ Հայաստան կլիներ,ոչ հայ, չարյաց փոքրագույնը ընդունելի տարբերակ ա:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքն ա մուսուլմանական աշխարհի սահմանի վրա,դրա համար էլ դարպաս ենք: Կլինեինք Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում, այլ կերպ կլիներ, այլ պրոբլեմներ կլինեին, մերը սա է: Դարպաս ենք, ուրեմն
> պետք է պաշտպանենք դարպասը: Կյանքն էլ է ֆուտբոլի նման, « մեր դիրքն ու նշանակումը դարպասը պահելն է»:Բայց հիմար ա այն դարպասապահը, որը հրաժարվում ա պաշտպանների եւ մյուս իր կողմից խաղացողների
> օգնություններից: Պատկերացրեք ֆուտբոլի դաշտ, մի կողմում միայն դարպասապահ, մյուսում ամբողջ հակառակորդ թիմը ... եւ ստոր հակառակորդ... ո՞ր դարպասապահը կդիմանա:
> Մեր շահերը առայժմ ռսի հետ են ինչ որ տեղ համընկնում , հնարաորինս պետք է օգտագործել, տարածքում մյուս հզոր ուժերը մեր դեմ են: Իսկ ով  գտնում ա,որ թուրքն ու մյուս մեզ շրջապատողները մեր լավն են
> կամենում, առնվազը կամ դավաճան ա, կամ ապուշ:


Կներես համեմատությունդ ենքան էլ տեղին չէր..... էլի բան չասինք,, մեր դիրքը մի բան չի,, բայց դե ինչ?? թույլ տանք,, որ մեզ օգտագործեն հանուն իրանց շահերի?? երբ պետք եղանք իրանց խաղացողներին բերեն մեզ օգնության,, երբ էլ շահ չունեցան ու պետք չեղանք ` թողնեն մենակ դարպասը` այսինքն մեզ,, եքա հակառակորդ թիմի առաջ?? 
Ու մեզ կուտեն,, կհոշոտեն,, թե ինչ կան են իրանց վեճն էլ չի լինի,, սկի մի ախ էլ չեն ասի....

----------


## Tig

> Կներես համեմատությունդ ենքան էլ տեղին չէր..... էլի բան չասինք,, մեր դիրքը մի բան չի,, բայց դե ինչ?? թույլ տանք,, որ մեզ օգտագործեն հանուն իրանց շահերի?? երբ պետք եղանք իրանց խաղացողներին բերեն մեզ օգնության,, երբ էլ շահ չունեցան ու պետք չեղանք ` թողնեն մենակ դարպասը` այսինքն մեզ,, եքա հակառակորդ թիմի առաջ?? 
> Ու մեզ կուտեն,, կհոշոտեն,, թե ինչ կան են իրանց վեճն էլ չի լինի,, սկի մի ախ էլ չեն ասի....


Եվ դա բնականա: Ինչի՞ պիտի ախ ասեն որ: Մենք էլ իրանց փոխարեն լինեինք՝ ախ չէինք ասելու:
Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հնարավորինս պահպանել դիրքերը, ոչ թե դառնալ ուղակի խախալիք... Եվ վերջապես հասկանալ, որ առաջին հերթին ինքներս մեր վրա պիտի հույս դնենք, և ոչ մի հարցում արխային չլինել... ինչ պայմանագրեր էլ որ ստորագրված լինեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եվ դա բնականա: Ինչի՞ պիտի ախ ասեն որ: Մենք էլ իրանց փոխարեն լինեինք՝ ախ չէինք ասելու:
> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հնարավորինս պահպանել դիրքերը, ոչ թե դառնալ ուղակի խախալիք... Եվ վերջապես հասկանալ, որ առաջին հերթին ինքներս մեր վրա պիտի հույս դնենք, և ոչ մի հարցում արխային չլինել... ինչ պայմանագրեր էլ որ ստորագրված լինեն:


Ըհըմ..... բայց հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է,, որ մենք սիրում ենք մեզ պաշտպանված զգալ  մեծ պետությունների կողմից,, մոռանալով ,,որ դա լինում է մեր խաղալիք դառնալու հաշվին....
Ու մեկ էլ մենք` հայերս,, լավ էլ ախ կանեինք....մեր թերություններց մեկն էլ հենց են է,, որ շատ խղճով ենք ....

----------


## aragats

Երեւում ա աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակը լավ չեք պատկերացնում: Հայաստանը շատ փոքր ա, որ մուսուլմանական աշխարհի մեջ գտնվելով, մուսուլմանական աշխարհից հողային 
պահանջատեր լինելով կարողանա մենակ գոյատեւել,էլ ուր մնաց զարգանա ու հզորանա: իջեք երկնքից: Արեւմուտքը իր շահերի համար՝«միջինասիական նավթ,գազ» թքած կունենա թե
Հայաստանի , թե հայկական հարցի վրա: Իսկ ռսին պետք ա,որ այդ նավթն ու գազը իր կողմով գնա, եւ այս տարածաշրջանում պիտի անընդհատ խառնի: Հանգիստ եղեք, մեր սիրուն աչքերի
համար չի անում,այլ իր շահերի, մենք առայժմ գլխաոր դաշնակիցն ենք, հնարաորինս պետք ա դրանից օգտվել: Ավելի Լավ գործ արած կլինեք, որ տարբերակներ առաջարկեք, թե ոնց 
առավելագույնս այդ դաշնակցությունից օգտվենք:

----------

REAL_ist (19.04.2011), Tig (19.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Երեւում ա աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակը լավ չեք պատկերացնում: Հայաստանը շատ փոքր ա, որ մուսուլմանական աշխարհի մեջ գտնվելով, մուսուլմանական աշխարհից հողային 
> պահանջատեր լինելով կարողանա մենակ գոյատեւել,էլ ուր մնաց զարգանա ու հզորանա: իջեք երկնքից: Արեւմուտքը իր շահերի համար՝«միջինասիական նավթ,գազ» թքած կունենա թե
> Հայաստանի , թե հայկական հարցի վրա: Իսկ ռսին պետք ա,որ այդ նավթն ու գազը իր կողմով գնա, եւ այս տարածաշրջանում պիտի անընդհատ խառնի: Հանգիստ եղեք, մեր սիրուն աչքերի
> համար չի անում,այլ իր շահերի, մենք առայժմ գլխաոր դաշնակիցն ենք, հնարաորինս պետք ա դրանից օգտվել: Ավելի Լավ գործ արած կլինեք, որ տարբերակներ առաջարկեք, թե ոնց 
> առավելագույնս այդ դաշնակցությունից օգտվենք:


Բայց ես չեմ առաջարկում մեկուսանալ: Ես հենց նույն քո միտքն էի առաջ տանում, որ պիտի առավելագույնս օգտվել հզորների և մեր շահերի համընկնումից: Բայց մեր իշխանիկները սկի դա էլ չեն անում...

----------

aragats (19.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ մեր երկրում ռուսական ռազմակայան է գտնվում, մենք պետք է չմոռանանք որ առանձ ռուսների այսօր հայաստան ու հայ ազգ չեր լինի:

----------


## Tig

> Ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ մեր երկրում ռուսական ռազմակայան է գտնվում,* մենք պետք է չմոռանանք որ առանձ ռուսների այսօր հայաստան ու հայ ազգ չեր լինի*:


Այ էս մտածողությունն ա, մեր ամենամեծ ցավը...
Գուցե և առանձ ռուսի էսօր չլիներ Հայաստան, գուցե և ավելի հզոր լիներ, գուցե և ավելի լավ է չլիներ, քան թե կա այն ինչ կա... Ախր սա կարևոր չի, կարևորը այն է, որ եթե կաս, ուրեմն պիտի ձգտես ԼԻՆԵԼ, ոչ թե ուղակի գոյութնուն ունենալ... Չեմ ասում, մենք հեսա հելնելու են, ու թուրքերին հարուրամյա ուշացումով արժանի պատասխան տանք: Բայց պետք ա դուրս գալ էս մտածողության սահմաններից, որպիսի կարողանանք հասնել էն կարողության, որ ունակ լինենք արժանի պատասխան տալու: Իսկ սրա մեջ մնալով ոչինչ չի փոխվելու:

----------

Lion (28.04.2011), Quyr Qery (26.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Այ էս մտածողությունն ա, մեր ամենամեծ ցավը...
> Գուցե և առանձ ռուսի էսօր չլիներ Հայաստան, գուցե և ավելի հզոր լիներ, գուցե և ավելի լավ է չլիներ, քան թե կա այն ինչ կա... Ախր սա կարևոր չի, կարևորը այն է, որ եթե կաս, ուրեմն պիտի ձգտես ԼԻՆԵԼ, ոչ թե ուղակի գոյութնուն ունենալ... Չեմ ասում, մենք հեսա հելնելու են, ու թուրքերին հարուրամյա ուշացումով արժանի պատասխան տանք: Բայց պետք ա դուրս գալ էս մտածողության սահմաններից, որպիսի կարողանանք հասնել էն կարողության, որ ունակ լինենք արժանի պատասխան տալու: Իսկ սրա մեջ մնալով ոչինչ չի փոխվելու:


Այսօրվա դրությամբ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ես հասկանում եմ որ մենք պետք է պահպանենք մեր անկախությունը ու չթողնենք մեր երկիրը դառնա ռուսաստանի մի մարզ, բայց մյուս կողմից դժվար է մեր նման երկիրը լուրջ պատասխան տալ ռուսներին: Իմ կարծիքով, մենք պետք է էտ երկիրների հետ գործ անենք որոնք թուրքերի կամ ադրբեջանցիների հետ թշնամություն ունեն ու էս ասելով մենք պետք է չմոռանանք ռուսների պատմական թշնամությունը թուրքերի հետ ու այսպիսով օգտագործենք այտ պատմական լարվածությունը:

----------


## Tig

> Այսօրվա դրությամբ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ես հասկանում եմ որ մենք պետք է պահպանենք մեր անկախությունը ու չթողնենք մեր երկիրը դառնա ռուսաստանի մի մարզ, բայց մյուս կողմից դժվար է մեր նման երկիրը լուրջ պատասխան տալ ռուսներին: Իմ կարծիքով, մենք պետք է էտ երկիրների հետ գործ անենք որոնք թուրքերի կամ ադրբեջանցիների հետ թշնամություն ունեն ու էս ասելով մենք պետք է չմոռանանք ռուսների պատմական թշնամությունը թուրքերի հետ ու այսպիսով օգտագործենք այտ պատմական լարվածությունը:


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, եթե *օգտագործենք*: Հասկանում եմ որ իրանք էլ մեզ են օգտագործելու, և դա բնական ա, բայց ախր մենք չենք կարողանում օգտագործենք: Մենք մենակ օգտագործվում ենք: Այ էս մտածողությունը պիտի կոտրել ու փոխել մեր մեջ...

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2011), Մինա (20.09.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, եթե *օգտագործենք*: Հասկանում եմ որ իրանք էլ մեզ են օգտագործելու, և դա բնական ա, բայց ախր մենք չենք կարողանում օգտագործենք: Մենք մենակ օգտագործվում ենք: Այ էս մտածողությունը պիտի կոտրել ու փոխել մեր մեջ...


Ախր մենք ոնց կարանք ռուսներին օգտագործենք, մեր նման փոքր երկիրը շատ բան չի կարա ասի աշխարհի ամենա մեծ երկրին ու ցանկացաց մեծ երկրին: Ես չեմ կարծում որ էս մտածելակերպի հետ կապված հարց է, ուղակի որպես փոքր երկիր մեր կարողություններ բնականաբար սահմանափակ են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր մենք ոնց կարանք ռուսներին օգտագործենք, մեր նման փոքր երկիրը շատ բան չի կարա ասի աշխարհի ամենա մեծ երկրին ու ցանկացաց մեծ երկրին: Ես չեմ կարծում որ էս մտածելակերպի հետ կապված հարց է, ուղակի որպես փոքր երկիր մեր կարողություններ բնականաբար սահմանափակ են:


Լսած կլինես մի փոքրիկ երկրի մասին, որը «մայրուղի ուղարկեց» ոռւսաստանին, հետո էլ հաղթեց ռուսաստանից էլ վտանգավոր թշնամուն՝ կոռուպցիային:
Ինչպես ասում են. չափը կարևոր չի, կարևորը օգտվել իմանաս (նախագահդ խելք ունենա):

----------

Quyr Qery (26.04.2011), Tig (26.04.2011), Տրիբուն (27.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Հայրենասերներ ջան, կարո՞ղ եք թվարկել այն երեք երկիրը... պետություն չեմ կարող իրենց անվանել, որոնց սահմանները մեծն ռուսիո զորքն է «պաշտպանում»: Խոստանում եմ կոնֆետ տալ:

----------


## Մովսես

> Լսած կլինես մի փոքրիկ երկրի մասին, որը «մայրուղի ուղարկեց» ոռւսաստանին, հետո էլ հաղթեց ռուսաստանից էլ վտանգավոր թշնամուն՝ կոռուպցիային:
> Ինչպես ասում են. չափը կարևոր չի, կարևորը օգտվել իմանաս (նախագահդ խելք ունենա):


Հիմա չափը դեր խաղում է, բայց համաձայն եմ որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ են դեր խաղում,օրինակ եթե երկիրը նավթ ունի դրանով շատ ավելի հզոր դիրքի մեջ է գտնվում ու նույն պես երկրի կառավարությունը կարա կարեվոր դեր խաղա: Իմ ասաց ի՞նչ է, մենք պետք է հիշենք որ մեր երկիրը շատ բան չունի տալու ու բնականբար մեզ կթվա որ ռուսներ մեզի օգտագործում են որի մեջ հիմա ճշմարտություն կա, սակայն ես էլի շեշտեմ որ մենք պետք է պրակտիկ լինենք ու չմոռանանք որ մենք այսօրվա դրությամբ դժվար դիրքում ենք ու մեկ մեկ ուղակի ուրիշ ճառ չկա:

----------


## Tig

> Հիմա չափը դեր խաղում է, բայց համաձայն եմ որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ են դեր խաղում,օրինակ եթե երկիրը նավթ ունի դրանով շատ ավելի հզոր դիրքի մեջ է գտնվում ու նույն պես երկրի կառավարությունը կարա կարեվոր դեր խաղա: Իմ ասաց ի՞նչ է, մենք պետք է հիշենք որ մեր երկիրը շատ բան չունի տալու ու բնականբար մեզ կթվա որ ռուսներ մեզի օգտագործում են որի մեջ հիմա ճշմարտություն կա, սակայն ես էլի շեշտեմ որ մենք պետք է պրակտիկ լինենք ու չմոռանանք որ մենք այսօրվա դրությամբ դժվար դիրքում ենք ու մեկ մեկ ուղակի ուրիշ ճառ չկա:


Մենք միշտ ենք դժվար դիրքում, բայց ցավոք դա մեզ դաս չի լինում:
Օրինակ Ճապոնիան ի՞նչ ուներ աշխարհին տալու...
... է լավ է... հավես չկա

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա չափը դեր խաղում է, բայց համաձայն եմ որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ են դեր խաղում,օրինակ եթե երկիրը նավթ ունի դրանով շատ ավելի հզոր դիրքի մեջ է գտնվում ու նույն պես երկրի կառավարությունը կարա կարեվոր դեր խաղա: Իմ ասաց ի՞նչ է, մենք պետք է հիշենք որ մեր երկիրը շատ բան չունի տալու ու բնականբար մեզ կթվա որ ռուսներ մեզի օգտագործում են որի մեջ հիմա ճշմարտություն կա, սակայն ես էլի շեշտեմ որ մենք պետք է պրակտիկ լինենք ու չմոռանանք որ մենք այսօրվա դրությամբ դժվար դիրքում ենք ու մեկ մեկ ուղակի ուրիշ ճառ չկա:


Փաստորեն ով նավթ չունի, դրան ռուսները պիտի պաշտպանեն: Իսկ ով նավթ ունի, դրան ամերիկացիները պիտի ռմբակոծեն  :LOL:  Ելք չկա, մնաց գնանք մեզ մոստից քցենք: 

Մեր մեջ ասած, հիմա մեկը լինի ռուսներին պաշտպանի  :LOL:

----------

Lion (28.04.2011), Mephistopheles (27.04.2011), Quyr Qery (27.04.2011), Rammer (27.04.2011), Tig (27.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Չե, մենք պետք է ուղակի պրակտիկ լինենք ու հասկանանք որ մեր դաշնակցություն ռուսաստանի հետ շատ կարեվոր մեր ապահովության ու զարգացման համար, ու մենք նույն պես պետք է ըմբռնեք էտ փաստը որ ռուսները պատմական լարվածություն ունեն թուրքերի հետ: Ես հիմա չեմ ասում որ մենք դառնանք ռուսաստանի մի մարզ, բայց ավելի ճիշտ, պահպանենք մեր ջերմ հարաբերությունները ռուսաստանի հետ, մանավանդ ռազմական ոլորտում, ու իրանց հետ կանգնենք թուրքերի դեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հայրենասերներ ջան, կարո՞ղ եք թվարկել այն երեք երկիրը... պետություն չեմ կարող իրենց անվանել, որոնց սահմանները մեծն ռուսիո զորքն է «պաշտպանում»: Խոստանում եմ կոնֆետ տալ:


Հայրենասեր չկա՞, թե՞ հարցիս պատասխան տվող չկա…

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հայրենասեր չկա՞, թե՞ հարցիս պատասխան տվող չկա…


Ի՞նչ մի հպարտանալու բան ա, որ մի հատ էլ գրենք: Սևաստոպոլի ռուսական սևծովյան տորմիղը չհաշված, մենք ենք, տաջիկներն ու օկուպացված/ազատագրված աբխազ-օսերը: :Cry:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Ի՞նչ մի հպարտանալու բան ա, որ մի հատ էլ գրենք: Սևաստոպոլի ռուսական սևծովյան տորմիղը չհաշված, մենք ենք, տաջիկներն ու օկուպացված/ազատագրված աբխազ-օսերը:


Հպարտանալու բան չկա, բայց առայժմ այլընտրանք էլ չկա: Ձեզ ինչո՞ւ ա թվում, որ եթե ռուսը այս ռեգիոնից գնաց, Հայաստանը Ծաղկելու ա, զարգանա,փթթի: Ի՞նչ ա ռուսն ա՞ խանգարում Հայաստանի 
ծաղկելուն,զարգանալուն: ԵՎ ինչո՞վ ա խանգարում, եթե գաղտնիք չի: Երկիրդ ոչ օգտակար ռեսուրսներ ունի, ոչ շուկա, ոչ ելք դեպի շուկաներ, ղեկավարներդ էլ առաջին հերթին թալանի ու իրանց գրպանի 
մասին են մտածում: Դրանում էլ ա՞ ռուսը մեղավոր: Մեղքը ուրիշի վրա գցելը հեշտ ա:

----------

Մովսես (27.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ախր մենք ոնց կարանք ռուսներին օգտագործենք, մեր նման փոքր երկիրը շատ բան չի կարա ասի աշխարհի ամենա մեծ երկրին ու ցանկացաց մեծ երկրին: Ես չեմ կարծում որ էս մտածելակերպի հետ կապված հարց է, ուղակի որպես փոքր երկիր մեր կարողություններ բնականաբար սահմանափակ են:


Այ էս մտածողությունը չեմ սիրում, էլի: Իսրյալեն էլ, ի դեպ, մեծ երկիր չէ, բայց դրած սաղ արաբական աշխարհի հետ ու Իրանն էլ հլը գումարած ոչ միայն քյալայա տալիս, այլև` *հաջողա* քյալա տալիս:

----------

Moonwalker (28.04.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011), Աթեիստ (28.04.2011), Արևածագ (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> ...... ղեկավարներդ էլ առաջին հերթին թալանի ու իրանց գրպանի 
> մասին են մտածում:.............


Մենակ էսա ամենամեծ *ա*ը: Թե չէ մնացածը լուծվող հարցեր են...

----------


## Մովսես

> Այ էս մտածողությունը չեմ սիրում, էլի: Իսրյալեն էլ, ի դեպ, մեծ երկիր չէ, բայց դրած սաղ արաբական աշխարհի հետ ու Իրանն էլ հլը գումարած ոչ միայն քյալայա տալիս, այլև` *հաջողա* քյալա տալիս:


Իսրայելին չես կարող համեմատես հայաստանի հետ, մենք իրանց նման փողեր չունենք ու իրանց նման ռազմական հարաբերություններ չունենք ամերիկայի հետ: Ամերիկան է պահում իսրայելին, եթե այտ դաշնակցությունը չլիներ այսօր իսրայել չեր լինի, որպեսզի իսրայելի նման լինենք մենք պետք է իսրայելի հնարավորությունները ունենանք:

----------


## Tig

> Իսրայելին չես կարող համեմատես հայաստանի հետ, մենք իրանց նման փողեր չունենք ու իրանց նման ռազմական հարաբերություններ չունենք ամերիկայի հետ: Ամերիկան է պահում իսրայելին, եթե այտ դաշնակցությունը չլիներ այսօր իսրայել չեր լինի, որպեսզի իսրայելի նման լինենք մենք պետք է իսրայելի հնարավորությունները ունենանք:


Իսրաելի հնարավորությունները օդից չեն ընկել: Իրանք են ստեղծել իրանց հնարավորությունները:

----------

Lion (28.04.2011), Աթեիստ (28.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Իսրաելի հնարավորությունները օդից չեն ընկել: Իրանք են ստեղծել իրանց հնարավորությունները:



   Այդ բնագավառում, մեկ էլ իրար պահելու հարցում հրեաներից շատ բան ունենք սովորելու:

----------

Lion (28.04.2011), Moonwalker (28.04.2011), Tig (28.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Իսրայելին չես կարող համեմատես հայաստանի հետ, մենք իրանց նման փողեր չունենք ու իրանց նման ռազմական հարաբերություններ չունենք ամերիկայի հետ: Ամերիկան է պահում իսրայելին, եթե այտ դաշնակցությունը չլիներ այսօր իսրայել չեր լինի, որպեսզի իսրայելի նման լինենք մենք պետք է իսրայելի հնարավորությունները ունենանք:


"_Իսրաելի հնարավորությունները օդից չեն ընկել: Իրանք են ստեղծել իրանց հնարավորությունները_",- լրիվ արդարացի նկատեց *Tig*-ը: Մի անգամ, մեր գյուղերից մեկում, հիշում եմ, ջահել հարսներից մեկը ոնց էր նախանձով պատմում, որ իր հարևանը մի հզոր պոպոքի ծառ ունի, որը տնկել է դեռ այդ հարևանի պապը: Ու հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն էր - նա նախանձելու տեղ իրոք որ ուներ, քանի որ պոպոքի ծառը լավն էր, բայց... իր մտքով էլ չէր անցնում տնկել սեփական ծառը...  :Think: 

Մենք եթե ոչ հավասար Իսրայելի հնարավորությունների, ապա համենայն դեպս ոչ քիչ դրան զիջող հնարավորություններ ունենք: Ըստ գնահատականների միայն օրինական գրանցված աշխարհի հայության ձեռքի ավելի քան *400 միլիարդ* դոլար փող կա, վստահ եմ, իրականում այդ թիվը գրեթե 50 տոկոսով ավել կլինի: Այնպես որ նստել ու ասել, թե Իսրայելը սա ունի, մենք չունենք` *սխալ է:* Եկեք նաև չմոռանանք, որ Իսրայելն էլ կարող է իր հերթին ասել, որ եթե իրենք գործնականում *զրոյից* են պետություն ստեղծել, այն էլ մեծապես ներգաղթողների ջանքերով, ապա մենք, ոնց էլ չլինի-չլինի, խորհրդային 70-ամյա պետական ավանդույթներ ունեինք ու նրանցից ժառանգած նյութական և հոգևոր խոշոր ռեսուրսներ:

----------

Tig (28.04.2011), Աթեիստ (28.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Հեշտ է ասել որ մենք պետք է իսրաելի նման լինենք, այո, ես էլ կուզենայ որ մենք իրանց նման բանակ ու փողեր ունենայինք, իրանց նման կարողանայինք մեր թշնամիներին վախեցնել, ու իրանց նման ամերկային հրամաներ տայինք, բայց մենք նույն իրավիճակում չենք գտնվում ու դրա համար չենք կարող նման սպասելիքներ ունենանք: Մենք անշուշտ կարանք ավելի հզոր երկիր ունենանք ու բարելավենք նույն պես մեր երկրի իրավիճակը ու առաջընթաց զարգացումներ գործենք, բայց պետք չի այս ամեն ինչը կապել իսրայելի հետ, իրանք շատ կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն ունեն ու ֆաշիստ երկրի նման իրանց պահում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ մե՞զ ինչ ա խանգարում "կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն" անելուն:
Քանի մեր երկիրը ներսից հոտած ա, էն աստիճանի, որ մարդու ապրել չի գալի, մարդիկ բանակից էլ կխուսափեն, երկրից էլ կգնան, օտարն էլ կբերվի մեր գլխին պաշտպան: Պետք ա սկզբում ներսից դառնանք Իսրայել, հետո արդեն ինքնըստինքյան մենք մեզ կպաշտպանենք:

----------

Shah (07.05.2011), Tig (29.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Հեշտ է ասել որ մենք պետք է իսրաելի նման լինենք, այո, ես էլ կուզենայ որ մենք իրանց նման բանակ ու փողեր ունենայինք, իրանց նման կարողանայինք մեր թշնամիներին վախեցնել, ու իրանց նման ամերկային հրամաներ տայինք, բայց մենք նույն իրավիճակում չենք գտնվում ու դրա համար չենք կարող նման սպասելիքներ ունենանք: Մենք անշուշտ կարանք ավելի հզոր երկիր ունենանք ու բարելավենք նույն պես մեր երկրի իրավիճակը ու առաջընթաց զարգացումներ գործենք, բայց պետք չի այս ամեն ինչը կապել իսրայելի հետ, իրանք շատ կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն ունեն ու ֆաշիստ երկրի նման իրանց պահում:


Քաղաքականության մեջ բարոյական կատեգորիաներ չկան, իսկ վատ վիճակում էլ սովորաբար հայտնվում են հենց "ասպետներ"-ը: Եթե մեր շահը տվեց, ֆաշիստ քաղաքականություն էլ պետք է վարենք...

----------


## Մովսես

Ժողովուրդ, ավելի լավ է ռուսները մեզի օգտագործեն քան թուրքերը մեր վրա հարձակվեն, եթե մենք խզենք մեր ռազմական հարաբերությունները ռուսաստանի հետ, թուրքիան ադրբեջանի հետ կկարողանա շատ հեշտությամբ մեր վրա հարձակվի:

----------


## Lion

Հարցը այն չի, ով ում կօգտագործի (այս աշխարհում մեծ հաշվով բոլորն էլ իրար օգտագործում են), այլ այն, որ մենք ինքներս պետք է առավելագույնն անենք մեզ պաշտպանելու համար: Իսկ մշտական թշնամիներ ու բարեկամներ չկան...

----------


## Մովսես

> Հարցը այն չի, ով ում կօգտագործի (այս աշխարհում մեծ հաշվով բոլորն էլ իրար օգտագործում են), այլ այն, որ մենք ինքներս պետք է առավելագույնն անենք մեզ պաշտպանելու համար: Իսկ մշտական թշնամիներ ու բարեկամներ չկան...


Ցավոք սրտի մենք չենք կարող մեզի թուրքերից պաշտպանենք, բայց ադրբեջանից կարող ենք առանց օգնության պաշտպանվել:

Թուրքերը ու ադրբեջանցիները մեզի նայում են որ պես մշտական թշնամի:

----------


## Lion

> Ցավոք սրտի մենք չենք կարող մեզի թուրքերից պաշտպանենք, բայց ադրբեջանից կարող ենք առանց օգնության պաշտպանվել:
> 
> Թուրքերը ու ադրբեջանցիները մեզի նայում են որ պես մշտական թշնամի:


Իրոք չենք կարող? 

Պատկերացրու նման մի իրավիճակ - Հայաստանը ունի հզոր ռազմա-օդային ուժեր, որոնք կազմված են.

1. 20 հատ *СУ-30*-ից, 
2. 50 հատ *F-35*-ից, 
3. 20 հատ *A-10*-ից,
4. 50 հատ էլ *AH-64 Apache*-ից: 

Ենթադրենք նաև, որ Հայաստանն ունի 300 հատ *T-90* տանկ: Համեմատության համար` Թուրքիան ունի մոտ 300 ռազմական ինքնաթիռ, մոտ 100 ուղղաթիռ և մոտ 1.800 տանկ, որոնցից, սակայն, ժամանակակից չափանիշներին համապատասխանում են մոտ 300-ը: Ընդ որում այս ուժերը Թուրքիան հաստատ չի կարողանա լրիվ կենտրոնացնել մեր ուղղությամբ, այսինքն մենք ստիպված կլինենք գործել վաատթարագույն դեպքում դրանց *70 տոկոսի* դեմ:

Իսկ հիմա հարց - *արդյոք դու էլի վստահ ես, որ Հայաստանը չի կարող պաշտպանվել Թուրքիայից, եթե ողջ այս հաճույքը, խոշոր պարտիաներով ու ճիշտ քաղաքական ձևակերպմամբ գնալու դեպքում կարժենա ընդամենը մոտ 8-10 միլիարդ դոլար փող, այն դեպքում, երբ աշխարհի հայության ձեռքին կա ավելի քան 500 միլիարդ դոլար փող և արդյոք մենք այս պայմաններում չենք կարող այնպես երկար ու հիմնավորապես “խմել” թուրքերի արյունը, որ նրանք տարաբնույթ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով ստիպված լինեն դադարեցնել մարտական գործողությունները?*

----------

Tig (29.04.2011), Աթեիստ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ինֆորմացիա խորհելու համար...

*Թուրքական ճակատ*
Ավելի մանրամասն անդրադառնանք Հայաստանի համար խիստ վտանգավոր մյուս ճակատին: Հայաստանում ազգային անվտանգության ոլորտի թերամշակ լինելու ամենալուրջ հետևանքն այն է, որ նույնիսկ կառավարական մակարդակում բացակայում է պատրաստվածությունը “*ամենավատ օրվան*”՝ Թուրքիայի հնարավոր ներխուժմանը: 
Ճիշտ է, միջազգային արդի դրության մի շարք հանգամանքներ առայժմ *խիստ նվազեցնում են* թուրքական ներխուժման հավանականությունը: Այդ հանգամանքներից են՝ 
ա) *հայ-ռուսական ռազմական դաշինքի առկայությունը.*
բ) Թուրքիայի ներքին և արտաքին ծանր խնդիրները (տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, քրդերի քաղաքականմշակութային պահանջները, Կիպրոսի հյուսիսային մասի շարունակվող բռնազավթումից առաջացող միջազգային բարդությունները, Հունաստանի և Սիրիայի հետ խիստ լարված հարաբերությունները, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը և այլն). 
գ) Հայաստան ներխուժելու դեպքում Թուրքիան կանգնելու է միջազգային կազմակերպությունների և մի շարք պետությունների դատապարտման՝ ներառյալ դիվանագիտական, քաղաքական ու տնտեսական ճնշումների ենթարկվելու վտանգի առջև: Հատկապես խիստ կլինեն Ռուսաստանի, Իրանի, Սիրիայի, Հունաստանի, Կիպրոսի, Եվրոպական Միության, գուցե նաև ԱՄՆի քննադատությունն ու հակազդեցությունը: Իր դերը կխաղա նաև հայկական սփյուռքը: 

Այսպիսով՝ առայժմ, աշխարհաքաղաքական ներկա պայմաններում, Թուրքիան հազիվ թե ընդունի Հայաստան ներխուժելու և այդ քայլով մի լրացուցիչ միջազգային գլխացավանք ձեռքբերելու որոշում: Վերոհիշյալ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով՝ Հայաստանը քայքայելու և կործանելու իր ծրագրերը Թուրքիան մինչև այսօր փորձել է իրականացնել ո՛չ թե բացահայտ հարձակման դիմելով, այլ Ադրբեջանի ձեռքերով ու շրջափակման միջոցով: 

Սակայն վերն ասվածից *ամենևին չի հետևում,* թե Հայաստանի թուրքական ճակատի անվտանգությունն այլևս չպետք է մեզ անհանգստացնի…

*Հայաստանի ռազմավարությունը 
թուրքական հնարավոր ներխուժման դեպքում* 

Ինչպիսի՞ ռազմավարություն պետք է ընտրի Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ հնարավոր պատերազմում:

Ընդունված տեսակետն այն է, որ թուրքական բանակը, օգտագործելով իր թվային առավելությունը, աշխարհագրական-տարածքային մեծ գերակշռությունը և Հայաստանի ռազմավարական խորություն չունենալը, սկզբունքորեն ի վիճակի է հաղթահարելու հայկական պաշտպանական գծերը և, մասամբ կամ ամբողջությամբ, գրավելու Հայաստանը: Այս տեսակետի հիման վրա արվում է այն ծանոթ հետևությունը, որ սեփական ուժերով թուրքերին դիմակայելու մասին չարժե նույնիսկ մտածել, այլ հույսը պետք է դնել միմիայն օտար դաշնակից ուժերի, նախ և առաջ Ռուսաստանի ռազմական միջամտության վրա: 

Հայաստանի պետական շինարարության մեջ թույլ տրված խոշոր վրիպումները մասամբ առաջացել են ռազմավարական իրադրության *ճիշտ այսպիսի թերի ընկալումներից և սեփական ուժերի թերագնահատումից:* Հայկական բանակը կառուցվել է Ռուսաստանի հավերժական հովանավորության և հայ-ռուսական դաշինքին Ռուսաստանի անխախտ հավատարմության նախադրյալի վրա, որը, ցավոք, իրապաշտ չէ: Նախ՝ պետությունների “սիրո” վրա հիմնված հավերժական դաշինքներ ընդհանրապես չեն լինում: Հետո, ինչպես ցույց է տվել պատմությունը, Ռուսաստանը քանիցս *չի տրամադրել կամ չի կարողացել* տրամադրել Հայաստանին նախապես խոստացած օգնությունը (1722-35 թթ., 1878 թ., 1914-18 թթ., որոշ չափով նաև 1988-1997 թթ.): Երբեմն Ռուսաստանին ստիպել են զոհել Հայաստանն ու հայկական շահերը, երբեմն էլ հյուսիսային այդ կայսրությունը բավարար հնարավորություններ կամ պարզապես ցանկություն ու կամք չի ունեցել այդ շահերը պաշտպանելու համար: Մեզանից անկախ պատճառներով՝ նույնը չի բացառվում նաև ապագայում, որին մենք պետք է *այսօրվանից ու մշտապես պատրաստ լինենք:* Ի՛նչ խոսք, Ռուսաստանի հետ մեր ռազմա-քաղաքական դաշինքն *անգնահատելի նշանակություն ունի* Հայաստանի ռազմական անվտանգության համար, և անհրաժեշտ է այն ամեն կերպ փայփայել և ամրապնդել: Սակայն, ինչպես վերը նշել ենք, ռուսական ռազմական “հովանոցը”, մի կողմից, այսօր իսկ բավարար չէ Հայաստանի թուրքական ճակատի պաշտպանունակությունը 100 տոկոսով ապահովելու համար, մյուս կողմից՝ անկախ մեր ցանկությունից, Ռուսաստանի հովանավորությունը, ներքին կամ արտաքին հանգամանքների բերումով, մի գեղեցիկ օր կարող է հանկարծ հօդս ցնդել ընդհանրապես կամ թեկուզ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակահատվածով: Այդ կարճաժամկետ կամ երկարաժամկետ հատվածում Հայաստանը *կարող է հայտնվել միայնակ* թուրքական բանակների առջև: 

Այս կապակցությամբ մի պահ շեղվենք և նկատենք, որ յուրաքանչյուր կայացած պետություն իր ռազմական քաղաքականությունը կառուցում է *հավանական վատթարագույն սցենարների հաշվառման վրա:* Ազգային անվտանգության հարցերում այս մոտեցումը վաղուց արմատացել է զարգացած երկրներում՝ ներառյալ ԱՄՆում, շնորհիվ նաև քաղաքագետների ու ռազմավարաբանների: Հարվարդի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, ճանաչված ռազմավարագետ *Սամուել Հանտինգտոնն*, օրինակ, սկսած 1950-ականներից՝ “_պատճառաբանում է, որ ամերիկյան հասարակությունը պետք է ունենա այնպիսի զինվորական և հետախուզական ծառայություններ, որոնք մտածում են ամենաողբերգական, հոռետեսական կատեգորիաներով_”: Իսկ Հայաստանի պարագայում վտանգի գերագնահատումը թեև կարող է ունենալ որոշակի բացասական հետևանքներ (այդ թվում՝ տնտեսության վրա լրացուցիչ ռազմական ծախսեր դնելով), սակայն այն *անհամեմատելիորեն պակաս վնասաբեր է* վտանգի թերագնահատումից, որը սպառնում է ազգի բուն գոյությանը: Իհարկե, լավագույն լուծումը վտանգի ճշգրիտ որոշումն է: 

Ինչևէ, մի պահ պատկերացնենք *Ռուսաստանից և միջազգային համայնքից լքված և Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի ռազմական զորության առջև մեն-մենակ մնացած Հայաստանը և դարձյալ առաջադրենք նույն հարցը. ինչպիսի՞ պաշտպանական ռազմավարություն ու մարտավարություն պետք է ունենա Հայաստանը՝ միայնակ դիմագրավելու համար թուրքական կամ թուրք-ադրբեջանական հնարավոր ներխուժմանը:* Ահա ա՛յս հարցը պետք է դրված լինի Հայաստանի ռազմական քաղաքականության հիմքում: 

Պատասխանը միակն է՝ *Հայաստանը պետք է ձգտի թշնամու համար հնարավորին չափ ցավալի, դժվարին ու նույնիսկ անհնարին դարձնել իր զավթումը:* “Միևնույն է՝ կպարտվենք, հետևաբար, դիմադրությունն անիմաստ է” փաստարկը քննադատության չի դիմանում: Սառը պատերազմի տարիներին ինչպես ԱՄՆը, այնպես էլ Խորհրդային Միությունը հասկանում էին, որ հակառակորդի հարձակման դեպքում ոչ միայն պարտվելու են, այլ բնաջնջվելու են: Սակայն նրանցից որևէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի առաջնորդվել “միևնույն է՝ բնաջնջվելու ենք, ուստի դիմադրությանը նախապատրաստվելն անիմաստ է” մտայնությամբ: Երկուսն էլ հասկանում էին, որ *հակառակորդը չի հանդգնի հարձակվել, եթե համոզված լինի, որ ծանր կորուստներ է տալու:* Արդ՝ պարզ է, որ թուրքական (կամ թուրք-ադրբեջանական) ներխուժումը սպառնալու է Հայաստանի և հայ ազգի ֆիզիկական գոյությանը: Պարզ է նաև, որ առայժմ Հայաստանն ի վիճակի չէ համարժեք սպառնալիք ներկայացնելու Թուրքիայի անվտանգությանը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մեր հակահարվածը առայժմ չի կարող սպառնալ Թուրքիային նույն հետևանքներով, ինչ Թուրքիայի հնարավոր հարձակումը Հայաստանի վրա: Սակայն աներկբայելի ճշմարտությունը հետևյալն է. *որքան ավելի դժվար ու ցավալի (ոչ անպայման՝ անհնարին) լինի Հայաստանի զավթումը, այնքան ավելի պակաս կլինի Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիայի հավանականությունը:* Զուգահեռաբար՝ որքան ավելի պատրաստ լինի Հայաստանը միայնակ ու հնարավորին չափ երկար դիմագրավել ագրեսիային, այնքան ավելի մեծ կլինի Ռուսաստանի և այլ պետությունների ցանկությունը ռազմականապես օժանդակել և դաշնակցել նրան: 

Այն մտայնությունը, թե Հայաստանն անպայման պարտություն կկրի Թուրքիայի կամ Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի դեմ պատերազմում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, սխալ է: Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ *բազմիցս է պատահել,* երբ փոքրաթիվ և պակաս սպառազինված ուժերը կարողացել են հաղթանակ պոկել տասնապատիկ գերակշիռ ուժեր ունեցող հակառակորդից: 

Վերջին ժամանակաշրջանի օրինակներից կարելի է հիշել ինչպես երկարատև հակամարտությունը *Իսրայելի և արաբական երկրների միջև*, այնպես էլ 1994-96 թթ. Չեչնիա-Ռուսաստան պատերազմը: Եթե համեմատենք, մի կողմից, Հայաստանի (ներառյալ Արցախի) ռազմական հնարավորությունները, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի հնարավորությունները միասին վերցված, ապա մեր դրությունը *զգալիորեն նախընտրելի է* Չեչնիայի դրությունից: Հատկապես կարևոր է այն հանգամանքը, որ Հայաստանն անկախ պետություն է և մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի մանրակրկիտ ծրագրելու և նախապատրաստելու իր պաշտպանությունը: Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված անկախությունը նաև այլ առավելություն ունի, այն է՝ ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, Ռուսաստանի՝ Չեչնիայում ծավալած գործողությունների՝ Թուրքիան *զրկված է լինելու իր ագրեսիան շատ երկարաձգելու հնարավորությունից՝* և՛ միջազգային համայնքի բարձրացվելիք բողոքի ալիքի, և՛ հատկապես Թուրքիայի տարածաշրջանային հակառակորդների (նախ՝ Ռուսաստանի և Իրանի, ապա և՝ Սիրիայի և Հունաստանի) ձեռնարկելիք միջոցների պատճառով: Ուստի Հայաստանի *թեկուզ մի քանի ամսյա դիմադրությունը* բավարար է լինելու թուրքական բանակի հետքաշումն ապահովելու, տարածաշրջանային դաշնակիցներից ռազմական ու դիվանագիտական աջակցություն ստանալու համար: 

Պատերազմի ելքը հաճախ որոշում է ոչ թե թվային գերակշռությունը, այլ միջազգային և ներքին իրադրության բազմապիսի հանգամանքների երբեմն անկանխատեսելի խաչաձևումը: Նախապես պարտված կարելի է համարել միայն այն կողմին, որը հանգամանորեն չի ծրագրում իր դիմադրությունը հավանական բոլոր պատերազմներում, հրաժարվում է միայնակ դիմադրելու հնարավորության մտքից: 

Կա տեսակետ, թե Ռուսաստանի հովանավորությունից զրկվելու և թուրքական կամ թուրքադրբեջանական միաժամանակյա հարձակմանը ենթարկվելու հավանականությունն այսօրվա ռազմական իրողությունների դեպքում Հայաստանին դնելու է անմխիթար կացության մեջ: Հանկարծակի հարձակման դեպքում թշնամու առնվազն հնգապատիկ գերակշիռ ուժերը բավական արագ կճեղքեն շուրջ վաթսուն հազարանոց Հայկական բանակի (ներառյալ արցախյան բանակի) պաշտպանական գծերը (հատկապես արևմտյան ճակատում) և կգրավեն ռազմավարական խորությունից զուրկ Հայաստանի գլխավոր դիրքերն ու ճանապարհները: Պետությունը չի հասցնի անցկացնել բնակչության զորահավաք: Շատ շուտով, առավելագույնը երկուերեք շաբաթում, Հայաստանի դիմադրությունը կդադարի կազմակերպված լինելուց և կընդունի, ընդհանուր առմամբ, քիչ արդյունավետ պարտիզանական պատերազմի բնույթ: Մինչդեռ այդ ընթացքում թշնամին կհասցնի ոչնչացնել երկրի ամբողջ տնտեսությունը և գուցե նաև ազգաբնակչության մի մեծ հատվածը: 

*Բայց արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է նմանատիպ հավանական սցենարում փրկել Հայաստանը:* Պատասխանը *միանշանակ դրական է:* Այսօրվա մեր ունեցած սուղ ռեսուրսներով և առանց լրացուցիչ ծախսերի հնարավոր է հարյուրապատիկ ամրապնդել Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը: Սակայն դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է հիմնավորապես վերանայել ՀՀ պաշտպանական քաղաքականությունը, կատարել կտրուկ և լուրջ փոփոխություններ...

_Հատված Արմեն Այվազյանի “Հիմնատարրեր` Հայաստանի ազգային 
անվտանգության հայեցակարգի, Մասն Ա”, գրքից:_

----------

Tig (29.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

թուրքիան այնքան հայկական տարածքներ ունի իր ձեռքում, եւ անցյալ դարասկզբի
ցեղասպանության պատճառով այնքան պռոբլեմներ «իհարկե յուրաքանչյուր երկիր այդ
հարցը իր օգտի համար է շահարկում», որ բացահայտ Հայաստան ներխուժման մասին 
հաստատ չի մտածում: Իհարկե, դա տարբերակ է, որը պետք է նկատի ունենալ:
թուրքիան իր եղբայր ադրբեջանի միջոցով է հնարավորինս անում,գլխավոր վտանգը
Կասպից ծովի ափերից է գալիս, կախված նրանից թե նավթի հոտը ում կողմը կփչի:

----------


## Մովսես

Արաջի հերթին մենք պետք է հաշվի առնենք որ թուրքիայի բնակչությունը 71 միլիոն է, հաղթանակը միայն զենքերով չի գալիս: Երկրորդ հերթին, 500 միլիարդ դոլար փողը քիչ բան չի, տենց փողեր ո՞ր տեղից պետք է մենք ստանանք: Դու ենթադրում ես մի անհավանական սցենար, ես կարող եմ նույն ձեվով ենթադրել որ մենք մեր տարածքում մի մեծ նավթի աղբյուր կգտնենք: Ես վստահ եմ որ մենք կարող ենք ադրբեջանցիների հարցերը լուծենք, բայց շատ մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ որ մենք կարող ենք մեր դիրքերը այտ աստիճանի հասցնենք երբ նույն պես թուրքերի դեմ ռազմական հաղթանակ տանենք: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա մեր ստրատեգիական հարաբերությունների մեջ ռուսաստանի հետ: Ի՞նչու է այտ քեզ անհանգստացնում: Տենց փոքր երկիր չկա որ մեր նման հարաբերություններ չունենա ավելի հզոր ու մեծ երկրի հետ: Ես չեմ ուզում մենք ռուսաստանի մի մարզ դառնանք, բայց համ էլ չեմ ուզում մենք մենակ լինենք թուրքերի դեմ:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, եղբայր, երևի այստեղ թյուրիմացություն կա - ինձ չի անհանգստացնում մեր ստրատեգիական հարաբերություններ ունենալը Ռուսաստանի հետ, ես նման բան չասացի: Չասացի նաև 500 միլիարդի մասին, այլ ասացի, որ 8-10 միլիարդ դոլարով մենք կարող ենք այնպես զինվել, որ մեծ հավանականությամբ կկարողանանք այն աստիճան ծանր կորուստներ պատճառել թուրքերին, որ նրանք չհարձակվեն: Հուսով եմ կհամաձայնես, որ 8-10 միլիարդ դոլար ունենալը, թեկուզ մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում, դեպքերի որոշակի զարգացման դեպքում Հայաստանի համար ամենևին էլ ֆանտաստիկա չէ:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ասել եմ ու միշտ կասեմ - *Հայաստանը պիտի պաշտպանի հայ զինվորը, հայ զինվորին պիտի ղեկավարի հայ հրամանատարը: Օտարը մեր դաշնակիցն է: Շահը համընկավ` կպաշտպանի, չհամընկավ` կթողնի կգնա: Մենք պիտի մեզ պաշտպանենք,* Անիի 1064 թ-ի անկումը վկա, սրանից այն կողմ ճշմարտություն չկա...

----------

Moonwalker (29.04.2011), Tig (29.04.2011), Աթեիստ (29.04.2011), ՆանՍ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Արաջի հերթին մենք պետք է հաշվի առնենք որ թուրքիայի բնակչությունը 71 միլիոն է, հաղթանակը միայն զենքերով չի գալիս: Երկրորդ հերթին, 500 միլիարդ դոլար փողը քիչ բան չի, տենց փողեր ո՞ր տեղից պետք է մենք ստանանք: Դու ենթադրում ես մի անհավանական սցենար, ես կարող եմ նույն ձեվով ենթադրել որ մենք մեր տարածքում մի մեծ նավթի աղբյուր կգտնենք: Ես վստահ եմ որ մենք կարող ենք ադրբեջանցիների հարցերը լուծենք, բայց շատ մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ որ մենք կարող ենք մեր դիրքերը այտ աստիճանի հասցնենք երբ նույն պես թուրքերի դեմ ռազմական հաղթանակ տանենք: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա մեր ստրատեգիական հարաբերությունների մեջ ռուսաստանի հետ: Ի՞նչու է այտ քեզ անհանգստացնում: Տենց փոքր երկիր չկա որ մեր նման հարաբերություններ չունենա ավելի հզոր ու մեծ երկրի հետ: Ես չեմ ուզում մենք ռուսաստանի մի մարզ դառնանք, բայց համ էլ չեմ ուզում մենք մենակ լինենք թուրքերի դեմ:


Առաջին հերթին թուրքիաի բնակրությունը բազմազգ է և 71 միլիոնը թուրքեր չեն: Թուրքերը կազմում են մոտ 51 միլիոն: Երկրորդ հերթին քրդերն ու ալևիները թշնամաբար են տրամադրված թուրքերին և պատերազմի դեպքում մեր հնարավոր դաշնակիցներն են: Երրորդ հերթին Ադրբեջանը նույնպես բազմազգ պետություն է և նրա ներսի ազգային փոքրամասնությունները նույնպես հարմար առիթ են ման գալիս իրենց վիճակը բարելավելու համար… Չորորդ հերքին  ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե ռուսների դաշնակցությունից պետք է հրաժարվել: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ այդ դաշնակցություն կոչվածը իրոք դաշնակցություն լինի, ոչ թե կախվածություն: Եվ որ զուտ դրա վրա հույս դնելը տանում է կործանման: Իսկ ամենաառաջնային հարցը որ պիտի լուծվի, դա նորմալ իշխանություն ունենալն է, որից էլ կբխի մնացած հարցերի կարգավորումը:

----------

aragats (29.04.2011), Lion (29.04.2011), Աթեիստ (29.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Առաջին հերթին թուրքիաի բնակրությունը բազմազգ է և 71 միլիոնը թուրքեր չեն: Թուրքերը կազմում են մոտ 51 միլիոն: Երկրորդ հերթին քրդերն ու ալևիները թշնամաբար են տրամադրված թուրքերին և պատերազմի դեպքում մեր հնարավոր դաշնակիցներն են: Երրորդ հերթին Ադրբեջանը նույնպես բազմազգ պետություն է և նրա ներսի ազգային փոքրամասնությունները նույնպես հարմար առիթ են ման գալիս իրենց վիճակը բարելավելու համար… Չորորդ հերքին  ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե ռուսների դաշնակցությունից պետք է հրաժարվել: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ այդ դաշնակցություն կոչվածը իրոք դաշնակցություն լինի, ոչ թե կախվածություն: Եվ որ զուտ դրա վրա հույս դնելը տանում է կործանման: Իսկ ամենաառաջնային հարցը որ պիտի լուծվի, դա նորմալ իշխանություն ունենալն է, որից էլ կբխի մնացած հարցերի կարգավորումը:


ՄԻգուցե տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց իմ կարծիքով ղեկավարը պիտի ոչ թե սուրբ լինի«ոտքերը ամպոտ» ,նման ղեկավարը դրախտի համար ա լավ, այլ խելացի,լավ մանյովրել կարացող, զարտուղի ճանապարհներ ման
եկող,ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած«առնետ» ,եւ անպայման հայրենիքին կառչած թե խոսքով,թե գործով:

----------

Lion (29.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Չէ, եղբայր, երևի այստեղ թյուրիմացություն կա - ինձ չի անհանգստացնում մեր ստրատեգիական հարաբերություններ ունենալը Ռուսաստանի հետ, ես նման բան չասացի: Չասացի նաև 500 միլիարդի մասին, այլ ասացի, որ 8-10 միլիարդ դոլարով մենք կարող ենք այնպես զինվել, որ մեծ հավանականությամբ կկարողանանք այն աստիճան ծանր կորուստներ պատճառել թուրքերին, որ նրանք չհարձակվեն: Հուսով եմ կհամաձայնես, որ 8-10 միլիարդ դոլար ունենալը, թեկուզ մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում, դեպքերի որոշակի զարգացման դեպքում Հայաստանի համար ամենևին էլ ֆանտաստիկա չէ:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ասել եմ ու միշտ կասեմ - *Հայաստանը պիտի պաշտպանի հայ զինվորը, հայ զինվորին պիտի ղեկավարի հայ հրամանատարը: Օտարը մեր դաշնակիցն է: Շահը համընկավ` կպաշտպանի, չհամընկավ` կթողնի կգնա: Մենք պիտի մեզ պաշտպանենք,* Անիի 1064 թ-ի անկումը վկա, սրանից այն կողմ ճշմարտություն չկա...


Ես հասկանում եմ քո ասածը ու համաձայն եմ որ մենք պետք է անկախորեն կարողանանք մեզ պաշտպանել ու բարելավենք մեր երկիրը: Ես ուղակի կարծում եմ որ մեր դասշնակցություննը ռուսաստանի հետ շատ կարեվոր է մեր ապահովության համար, ու ես ուզում եմ այդ հարաբերությունները պինդ մնան: Մենք անշուշտ պետք է զարգացնենք ու ամրաբնդենք մեր երկիրը մեր ձերքերով, բայց դրանով չթուլացնենք մեր ռազմական հարաբերությունները ռուսների հետ, եթե մենք մենակ մնանք, մեր վերջը շատ տխուր կլինի:




> Առաջին հերթին թուրքիաի բնակրությունը բազմազգ է և 71 միլիոնը թուրքեր չեն: Թուրքերը կազմում են մոտ 51 միլիոն: Երկրորդ հերթին քրդերն ու ալևիները թշնամաբար են տրամադրված թուրքերին և պատերազմի դեպքում մեր հնարավոր դաշնակիցներն են: Երրորդ հերթին Ադրբեջանը նույնպես բազմազգ պետություն է և նրա ներսի ազգային փոքրամասնությունները նույնպես հարմար առիթ են ման գալիս իրենց վիճակը բարելավելու համար… Չորորդ հերքին ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե ռուսների դաշնակցությունից պետք է հրաժարվել: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ այդ դաշնակցություն կոչվածը իրոք դաշնակցություն լինի, ոչ թե կախվածություն: Եվ որ զուտ դրա վրա հույս դնելը տանում է կործանման: Իսկ ամենաառաջնային հարցը որ պիտի լուծվի, դա նորմալ իշխանություն ունենալն է, որից էլ կբխի մնացած հարցերի կարգավորումը:


Հավասար դաշնակցության համար պետք է մեր երկրները մոտավորապես նույն քան մեծություն ու ուժ ունենան, ռեալիստական աչքերով դժվար է մեր մնան փոքր երկիրը լրիվ հավասար հարաբերություններ ունենա տենց մեծ ու հզոր երկրի հետ:

Այո, մենք պետք է նորմալ իշխանություն ունենանք, բայց նորմալ իշխանություն արանց դավաճան Լեվոնի:

----------

aragats (30.04.2011), Lion (30.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Պետդուման վավերացրեց արձանագրությունը
19:28 | ՀՈՒՆԻՍ 17, 2011 | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ

Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Պետական Դուման այսօր վավերացրել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի միջեւ 2010թ. օգոստոսի 10-ին կնքված արձանագրությունը, համաձայն որի` Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմակայանների տեղակայման ժամկետը երկարաձգվում է մինչեւ 2039թ.-ը, հայտնում է Պետդումայի պաշտոնական կայքը:

Բացի ռուսական ռազմակայանի տեղակայման ժամկետի երկարաձգումից, արձանագրությամբ դրա վրա դրվում է նաեւ Հայաստանի Զինված ուժերի հետ համատեղ ՀՀ անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթը: Ամրագրվում է նաեւ, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին ապահովելու է ժամանակակից սպառազինությամբ, ռազմական եւ հատուկ տեխնիկայով:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովը արձանագրությունը վավերացրել էր այս տարվա ապրիլի 12-ին:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2011/06/17/duma


Ինքնաթիռներո՞վ են ապահովելու:  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պետդուման վավերացրեց արձանագրությունը
> 19:28 | ՀՈՒՆԻՍ 17, 2011 | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ
> 
> Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Պետական Դուման այսօր վավերացրել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի միջեւ 2010թ. օգոստոսի 10-ին կնքված արձանագրությունը, համաձայն որի` Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմակայանների տեղակայման ժամկետը երկարաձգվում է մինչեւ 2039թ.-ը, հայտնում է Պետդումայի պաշտոնական կայքը:
> 
> Բացի ռուսական ռազմակայանի տեղակայման ժամկետի երկարաձգումից, արձանագրությամբ դրա վրա դրվում է նաեւ Հայաստանի Զինված ուժերի հետ համատեղ ՀՀ անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթը: Ամրագրվում է նաեւ, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին ապահովելու է ժամանակակից սպառազինությամբ, ռազմական եւ հատուկ տեխնիկայով:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովը արձանագրությունը վավերացրել էր այս տարվա ապրիլի 12-ին:
> 
> ...


ՄԻ երկու հատ պայթած իրարից քանդվող բան կտան. ռասկուլաչիտի ապրանք: Տո դրանք սկի իրանց բանակը չեն կարում մոդեռնիզացնեն, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:  :Bad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՄԻ երկու հատ պայթած իրարից քանդվող բան կտան. ռասկուլաչիտի ապրանք: Տո դրանք սկի իրանց բանակը չեն կարում մոդեռնիզացնեն, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:


Երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ մենակ բանակն են կարողանում մոդեռնիզացնել... ավելի շուտ՝ տեխնիկան։

----------


## Lion

Ամեն դեպքում... վատ չի  :Smile:

----------

aragats (18.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ամեն դեպքում... վատ չի


էտ էլ ա շատ...

Էլի եմ հարցնում, ինքնաթիռո՞վ են բերելու:

----------


## Lion

Ինքնաթիռները իրենք կթռչեն կգան, իսկ մնացածը` օդով: Ծանր "Ռուսլաններ"-ն, օրինակ, կարող են մեկ թռիչքով Հայաստան հասցնել 2 Т-90 կամ մինչև 4 БМП: Ռուսաստանն ունի 49 նման ինքնաթիռ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը օրական կարող է մոտ 2 անգամ իջնել Հայաստանում: Արդյունքում` առիթի դեպքում մի քանի օրում Հայաստան կարող է հասցվել լուրջ սպառազինություն: Ի դեպ, պետք չէ հաշվից հանել նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ օր չէ մի օր հակառուսական ռեժիմը Վրաստանում կարող է ընկնել... 

*Artgeo* ջան, տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հակառուսական տրամադրություն ունեցող մարդիկ ձգտում են ամեն կերպ ներկայացնել իրավիճակը ի վնաս Ռուսաստանի և այդ ճանապարհին նույնիսկ տարրական հաշվարկներ չեն անում...

----------

aragats (19.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի դեպ, պետք չէ հաշվից հանել նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ օր չէ մի օր հակառուսական ռեժիմը Վրաստանում կարող է ընկնել...


Ոհու, նույն հաջողությամբ Հայաստանում «հակաադրբեջանական ռեժիմը» կընկնի  :LOL: 




> *Artgeo* ջան, տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հակառուսական տրամադրություն ունեցող մարդիկ ձգտում են ամեն կերպ ներկայացնել իրավիճակը ի վնաս Ռուսաստանի և այդ ճանապարհին նույնիսկ տարրական հաշվարկներ չեն անում...


Վերևում ընդամենը ՀԱՐՑ ԷՐ: Եթե նկատեցիր: Եթե չընկատեցիր, ապա բացատրեմ, իմաստ չունի «ներկայացնել» իրականությունը:

----------


## Lion

Եթե համապատասխան տրամադրվածությունը չլիներ... հարցն էլ չէր առաջանա  :Smile:

----------


## Մովսես

> Պետդուման վավերացրեց արձանագրությունը
> 19:28 | ՀՈՒՆԻՍ 17, 2011 | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ
> 
> Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Պետական Դուման այսօր վավերացրել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի միջեւ 2010թ. օգոստոսի 10-ին կնքված արձանագրությունը, համաձայն որի` Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմակայանների տեղակայման ժամկետը երկարաձգվում է մինչեւ 2039թ.-ը, հայտնում է Պետդումայի պաշտոնական կայքը:
> 
> Բացի ռուսական ռազմակայանի տեղակայման ժամկետի երկարաձգումից, արձանագրությամբ դրա վրա դրվում է նաեւ Հայաստանի Զինված ուժերի հետ համատեղ ՀՀ անվտանգության ապահովման գործառույթը: Ամրագրվում է նաեւ, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին ապահովելու է ժամանակակից սպառազինությամբ, ռազմական եւ հատուկ տեխնիկայով:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովը արձանագրությունը վավերացրել էր այս տարվա ապրիլի 12-ին:
> 
> ...



Շատ լավ լուր է այս, մենք պետք է շարունակենք մեր հարաբերությունների ամրապնդմանը ռուսների հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինքնաթիռները իրենք կթռչեն կգան, իսկ մնացածը` օդով: Ծանր "Ռուսլաններ"-ն, օրինակ, կարող են մեկ թռիչքով Հայաստան հասցնել 2 Т-90 կամ մինչև 4 БМП: Ռուսաստանն ունի 49 նման ինքնաթիռ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը օրական կարող է մոտ 2 անգամ իջնել Հայաստանում: Արդյունքում` առիթի դեպքում մի քանի օրում Հայաստան կարող է հասցվել լուրջ սպառազինություն: Ի դեպ, պետք չէ հաշվից հանել նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ օր չէ մի օր հակառուսական ռեժիմը Վրաստանում կարող է ընկնել... 
> 
> *Artgeo* ջան, տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հակառուսական տրամադրություն ունեցող մարդիկ ձգտում են ամեն կերպ ներկայացնել իրավիճակը ի վնաս Ռուսաստանի և այդ ճանապարհին նույնիսկ տարրական հաշվարկներ չեն անում...


Ի վնաս Ռուսաստանի իրավիճակը ամեն կերպ ներկայացնում ա հենց Ռուսաստանը: Ու մենք ինչքան շուտ կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից, որը անդունդն ա գլորվում, էնքան մեզ լավ: Թե չէ մի օր մնալու ենք փլուզվող Ռուսաստանի ավերակների տակ:

Իսկ ինչ մնում ա «ժամանակակից» ռուսական զենքին, ապա ռուսները իրենք են արդեն բաց բոլորին ասում, որ քսան տարով հետ են մնացել արևմուտքից բոլոր ոլորտներում, ու ռուսները իրենք են արդեն պատրաստվում զենք գնել ՆԱՏՈ-ի երկրներից: Մեկ ու մեջ էլ ռուսական նորությունները կարդացեք. անկախ իրանցից ճիշտ բաներ են ասում իրենք իրենց մասին: 

Կներեք, մի քանի ռուսերեն մեջբերումների համար: 




> Война обороны и оборонки
> 
> На расширенном заседании коллегии Минобороны Дмитрий Медведев признал частичный провал выполнения гособоронзаказа и пообещал «разбор полетов». Спор между военными и представителями оборонной промышленности о том, кто виноват, дошел до того, что в *Минобороны заговорили о выгоде покупки немецких танков*
> 
> Пристрелку по позициям предприятий оборонки накануне коллегии провел главком сухопутных войск Александр Постников. «Оружие, которое производит отечест­венная промышленность… не соответствует образцам НАТО и даже Китая», — за­явил он. *Танк Т-90 ценой 118 миллионов рублей, по его мнению, не что иное как «семнадцатая модификация советского Т-72», выпускавшегося с начала 1970-х.* «Нам проще было бы купить за эти деньги три немецких “леопарда”», — резюмировал главком.


Интересы России должны быть соблюдены

Россия и Франция подписали соглашение по "Мистралям"




> Россия и Франция подписали контракт на покупку четырех вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль". Однако технологии Москва не получит, пишут российские СМИ. Уточняется, что два первых корабля будут построены во Франции. Они обойдутся России в один миллиард двести миллионов евро.


Военная техника России отстала от НАТО и Китая




> Вооружение и военная техника, выпускаемые российскими оборонными предприятиями для Сухопутных войск России, отстают по своим характеристикам от аналогичных систем НАТО и Китая. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил главнокомандующий Сухопутными войсками Александр Постников.
> 
> "Те образцы оружия, которые производит промышленность, в том числе бронетанковое вооружение, артиллерия и стрелковое, по своим параметрам не соответствуют образцам НАТО и даже Китая", - рассказал главком.

----------

Rammer (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, հասկանալի է, ինքս էլ ոչ քիչ ռազմական փորձագետ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք անհատական զրույցներում վաղուց նման կարծիքի են, հատկապես օդուժի վերաբերյալ: Բայց, ասենք մենք, ոնց դու ասսեցիր. "կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից" - տեղն ինչ ես առաջարկում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, հասկանալի է, ինքս էլ ոչ քիչ ռազմական փորձագետ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք անհատական զրույցներում վաղուց նման կարծիքի են, հատկապես օդուժի վերաբերյալ: Բայց, ասենք մենք, ոնց դու ասսեցիր. "կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից" - տեղն ինչ ես առաջարկում?


Դու պատմություն ինձանից լավ գիտես: Մի հատ անցի մեր պատմության վրայով ու տես որ միշտ մեկից կածված զգալը ու ազգին դրանում համոզելը մեր հիմնական դժբախտությունների պատճառն ա եղել: Ու կարծում եմ դու ինքդ էլ մի լավ բան կառաջարկես էտ դեպքում: 

Ու գալիս հանգում ենք նույն հացրին: Եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք որ «տեղը ոչ մի բան չենք առաջարկում», դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի կախված մնանք հավայի երկրից:

----------


## Lion

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ավելին, ինքս միանշանակ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ ոչ թե պետք է մեկից կախված լինենք (լավ տերեր սկզբունքորեն չեն լինում) կամ մի քանիսի, այլ` կախված չլինենք *ոչ-ոքից:* Հայաստանի միակ ուժն ու երաշխիքը պետք է ինքը լինի: Միայն ուժեղներին են հարգում ու դաշնակցում, եթե թույլ ես, լավագույն դեպքում քեզ որպես ծառա կվերցնեն: Հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ... ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք, առայժմ - 2011 թ-ի հունիսի 23-ի վիճակով, ինչ ես առաջարկում, եթե մենք, ոնց դու ասեցիր. "_կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից_"?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ավելին, ինքս միանշանակ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ ոչ թե պետք է մեկից կախված լինենք (լավ տերեր սկզբունքորեն չեն լինում) կամ մի քանիսի, այլ` կախված չլինենք *ոչ-ոքից:* Հայաստանի միակ ուժն ու երաշխիքը պետք է ինքը լինի: Միայն ուժեղներին են հարգում ու դաշնակցում, եթե թույլ ես, լավագույն դեպքում քեզ որպես ծառա կվերցնեն: Հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ... ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք, առայժմ - 2011 թ-ի հունիսի 23-ի վիճակով, ինչ ես առաջարկում, եթե մենք, ոնց դու ասեցիր. "_կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից_"?


Ապեր, իմ առաջարկությունը հստակ ձևալերպած ա «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից», սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ես ուզում:

----------


## Lion

Կտրվեցինք, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ՌԴ բազան էլ իր բոլոր պոչերով հանեցինք Հայաստանից - հետո? Միանգամից կառաջանան մի քանի անհապաղ լուծում պահանջող հարցեր, որոնց լուծումները կուզենայի լսել քեզնից: Զօրօրինակ - ինչ ուժերով պետք է պահես հայ-թուրքական սահմանը?

----------


## Մովսես

> Ապեր, իմ առաջարկությունը հստակ ձևալերպած ա «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից», սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ես ուզում:


Այդ «ախմախ» երկիրը շատ կարևոր ուժ է եղել թուրքերի դեմ, ովքեր միշտ բնականաբար ուզեցել են մեր երկիրը գրավեն ու ստեղծել վերջապես միացյալ թուրքիա ծովից ծով: Տարածաշրջանում Ռուսաստանը թուրքիա համար միշտ եղել է մրցակից ու իրենց հարաբերությունների բնույթը մեր իրավիճակի համար միշտ դրական է եղել, որովհետեվ մենք կարողացել ենք հզոր, հակաթուրքական ուժի հետ ռազմական հարաբերություններ ունենալ: Իմ կարծիքով, եթե մենք իրոք «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից», այդ գործողությունը վտանգավոր հետեվանքներ կբերի մեր երկրին:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր, իմ առաջարկությունը հստակ ձևալերպած ա «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից», սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ես ուզում:



Թեմայի հետ կապված, կազակներն արդեն եկե՞լ են, կարմիր գորգ, աղ ու հաց պատրաստեմ:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, գնդացիրներ են պետք: Ու եթե մեկը Հայաստանի անկախության դեմ ոտնձգություն անի, լինի դա կազակ, յանկի, ասկյար կամ սամուրայ, դրա դեմ առաջինը դուրս եկողներից մեկը ես կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կտրվեցինք, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ՌԴ բազան էլ իր բոլոր պոչերով հանեցինք Հայաստանից - հետո? Միանգամից կառաջանան մի քանի անհապաղ լուծում պահանջող հարցեր, որոնց լուծումները կուզենայի լսել քեզնից: Զօրօրինակ - ինչ ուժերով պետք է պահես հայ-թուրքական սահմանը?


Ղարաբաղի հարցը արագ լուծենք, ու խնդրենք Ադրբեջանցիները պահեն հայ-թուրքական սահմանը: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, քանի՞ հոգի ռուս ա հիմա կանգնած հայ-թուրքական սահմանին: Ու ե՞րբ էր վերջին անգամ, երբ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա կանգնած ռուսական զորքը փրկեց Հայաստանը թուրքական ագրեսիայից ու հայերին ցեղասպանությունից: Իսկ ե՞րբ ու ինչի՞ մասին էր վերջին ռուս-թուրքական պայմանագիրը, ու ինչ շահեց դրանից Հայաստանը: Ե՞րբ վերջին անգամ թարմացվեց ռուս-թուրքական պայմանագիրը: 

Ե՞րբ պիտի մենք հասկանանք, որ ռուսական զորքը հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա ոչ թե նրա համար ա, որ մեզ թուրքերից պաշտպանի, այլ նրա համար ա, որ ռուսներին հարմար պահին լքի էտ սահմանը ու մեզ թողնի լրիվ անպաշտպան թուրքերի դեմ, քանի որ մենք ինքներս, հույսներս ռուսնեի վրա դրած հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա զորք չենք ուզում պահել: Ռուսական զորքը հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա միայն ու միայն նրա համար ա, որ մենք հավիտյանս հավիտենից մեզ կախված զգանք ռուսներից: Իսկ ռուսները էտ կախվածությունը օգտագործեն ռուս-թուրքական հարաբերությունները բարելավելու նպատակով, ու պետքն եղած պահին մեզ սկուտեղի վրա հանձնեն թուրքերին: 

Այնպես որ եղբայր, «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից»-ի շարունակությունն է «ոնց ու ինչքան կարանք, տենց էլ կպահենք հայ-թուրքական սահմանը»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այդ «ախմախ» երկիրը շատ կարևոր ուժ է եղել թուրքերի դեմ, ովքեր միշտ բնականաբար ուզեցել են մեր երկիրը գրավեն ու ստեղծել վերջապես միացյալ թուրքիա ծովից ծով: Տարածաշրջանում Ռուսաստանը թուրքիա համար միշտ եղել է մրցակից ու իրենց հարաբերությունների բնույթը մեր իրավիճակի համար միշտ դրական է եղել, որովհետեվ մենք կարողացել ենք հզոր, հակաթուրքական ուժի հետ ռազմական հարաբերություններ ունենալ: Իմ կարծիքով, եթե մենք իրոք «կտրվենք էտ ախմախ երկրից», այդ գործողությունը վտանգավոր հետեվանքներ կբերի մեր երկրին:


Ապեր, ուզում ես քո ստորագրությունն էլ դիր Կարսի պայմանագրի տակ. Անցած տարի Գյուլն ու Մեդվեդը թարմացրեցին:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, *Տրիբուն* ջան, արի պատասխանենք. "ոնց ու ինչքան կարանք ... կպահենք հայ-թուրքական սահմանը" հարցին ու դրանից հետո նոր անցնենք "ինչ ես առաջարկում" հարցին: Հիմա` _ոնց ու ինչքան կարանք ... կպահենք հայ-թուրքական սահմանը եթե ՌԴ զորքերը ու ՌԴ ողջ ռազմա-քաղաքական ներուժը բացակայի?_

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, *Տրիբուն* ջան, արի պատասխանենք. "ոնց ու ինչքան կարանք ... կպահենք հայ-թուրքական սահմանը" հարցին ու դրանից հետո նոր անցնենք "ինչ ես առաջարկում" հարցին: Հիմա` _ոնց ու ինչքան կարանք ... կպահենք հայ-թուրքական սահմանը եթե ՌԴ զորքերը ու ՌԴ ողջ ռազմա-քաղաքական ներուժը բացակայի?_


արի դու մի հատ թվարկի ողջ ռուսական զարքի քանակը ստեղ ու էտ ողջ ռազմաքաղաքական ներուժը, ես էլ կթվարկեմ դրանց այլընտրանքները: 

Մեկ էլ հայոց կայսրություններ սիրողիդ ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ էսօր աշխարհի երեսին երկու երկիր ա մնացել որտեղ ռուսական սահման պահող զորք կա, Հայաստան ու Տաջիկստան:

----------


## Lion

Թվարկեմ: 2005 թ-ի վիճակում (այսինքն չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) ՌԴ 102-րդ ռազմաբազան ունի 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն: Ընդհանուր առմամբ առկա է մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող: Թույլ ռազմական միավոր չի, թեև, բնականաբար, ինքստինքյան բավարար չէ Թուրքիայի ողջ բանակի դեմ պայքարելու համար, սակայն... Արի չմոռանանք, որ տիրոջ խաթեր են հաճախ շանը շոյում: Ու, եթե մեր շահերը համընկնեն, ռուսական ամենափոքրիկ Իվանի քթից եկած մի պուտ արյան համար էլ ՌԴ ողջ ներուժը կմասնակցի պատերազմին մեր կողմում:

Եվ այսպես, ոչ թույլ մի խմբավորում ունենք, որն այնուհանդերձ ավելի լավ է լինի, քան չլինի: Ավելին, այդ ոչ թույլ խմբավորումից բացի ունենք մի երկիր, որը պատրաստ է կանգնել վերջինիս թիկունքին: Հիմա հարցերը.

1. Ավելի լավ է սրանք լինեն, թե ոչ,
2. Եթե սրանք չլինեն, ինչ է առաջարկվում տեղը:

Կայսրությունների պահով - ես չեմ համարում, որ սա ՀՀ ինքիշխանությունը սահմափակող և նրա անկախությունը նվազեցնող գործոն է:

----------

aragats (24.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թվարկեմ: 2005 թ-ի վիճակում (այսինքն չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) ՌԴ 102-րդ ռազմաբազան ունի 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն: Ընդհանուր առմամբ առկա է մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող: Թույլ ռազմական միավոր չի, թեև, բնականաբար, ինքստինքյան բավարար չէ Թուրքիայի ողջ բանակի դեմ պայքարելու համար, սակայն... Արի չմոռանանք, որ տիրոջ խաթեր են հաճախ շանը շոյում: Ու, եթե մեր շահերը համընկնեն, ռուսական ամենափոքրիկ Իվանի քթից եկած մի պուտ արյան համար էլ ՌԴ ողջ ներուժը կմասնակցի պատերազմին մեր կողմում:
> 
> Եվ այսպես, ոչ թույլ մի խմբավորում ունենք, որն այնուհանդերձ ավելի լավ է լինի, քան չլինի: Ավելին, այդ ոչ թույլ խմբավորումից բացի ունենք մի երկիր, որը պատրաստ է կանգնել վերջինիս թիկունքին: Հիմա հարցերը.
> 
> 1. Ավելի լավ է սրանք լինեն, թե ոչ,
> 2. Եթե սրանք չլինեն, ինչ է առաջարկվում տեղը:
> 
> Կայսրությունների պահով - ես չեմ համարում, որ սա ՀՀ ինքիշխանությունը սահմափակող և նրա անկախությունը նվազեցնող գործոն է:


Համոզիչ չի: 

Նախ, պապուս թվի տանկեր ու զրահամեքենաներ են: МИГ-29-երի թռիչքները որերոդ անգամ ռուսաստանում դադարեցնում են, նրանց հնացած լինելու ու վթարների հաճախակի լինելու պատճառով, ռուսական դրոշի տակ ծառայող 5000 հոգու կեսից ավելին տեղացի հայեր են:

Минобороны приостановило полеты МиГ-29

Ու ամենա-ամենակարևորը, ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ մեր շահերը ռուսների շահերի հետ կհամըկնեն, քանի որ պատմությունը մի քանի անգամ ապացուցել է, որ ավելի հեշտ ահմընկնում են ռուսների ու թուրքերի շահերը:

Տեղը առաջարկում եմ էն ինչ ունենք ... որ շատ չխորանանք, ինձանից լավ գիտես տեղը, ու նաև գիտես որ ահագին բան էլ մենք ցույց չենք տալիս: 

Вооружённые силы Армении

Քանի որ դու անըդհատ պնդում ես, բավականին անկապ հարց <ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում տեղը>, ես ստեղ դադարեցնում եմ քննարկումը, քանի որ իմ մոտեցումը սկզբունքային ա. «Չի կարելի հույսը դնել ռուսի վրա, ու ինչքան շուտ կտրվենք ռուսներից էնքան լավ»: Տանկերի ու ինքնաթիռների հաշվարկի հարցը թողնում եմ քեզ, դու հաշվելուց լավ ես: Եթե Տիգրանի բանակը սարքել ես կես միլիոնանոց, մի էտքան էլ հիմա մերը սարքի, հանուն ախպերության: Լիոն ջան, ավելի լավ ա փղերին հաշվել ներկայով, քան հույսը դնել արդեն երկու հազար տարի առաջ սատկած փղերի վրա:

----------

Rammer (25.06.2011), Ձայնալար (24.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> «Չի կարելի հույսը դնել ռուսի վրա, ու ինչքան շուտ կտրվենք ռուսներից էնքան լավ»:


Այս գրածիդ սկզբի հետ համաձայն եմ: Մնացածի պահով` ինչ վատ բան կա, որ ՌԴ ռազմաբազայի պես հզոր ռազմական միավորը պահումէ  մեր սահմանները և մենք ի վիճակի ենք ծանր երկճակատի փոխարեն մեր հիմնական ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ադրբեջանական ճակատում? Եվ վերջապես, քանի որ ՌԴ ներկայության փոխարեն այլ պոզիտիվ առաջարկ առայժմ կարծես չունես, իսկ մեր վրա հույս դնելն էլ նաև իմ կարծիքն է, քննարկումն իրոք իմաստը կորցնում է: Հա, հույսներս էլի մեզ վրա դնենք, բայց վատա, որ կողքից պադդեռժկա կա, մանավանդ որ առանց այդ պադդեռժկի ահագին ծանր կլինի??

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այս գրածիդ սկզբի հետ համաձայն եմ: Մնացածի պահով` ինչ վատ բան կա, որ ՌԴ ռազմաբազայի պես *հզոր* ռազմական միավորը պահումէ  մեր սահմանները և մենք ի վիճակի ենք ծանր երկճակատի փոխարեն մեր հիմնական ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ադրբեջանական ճակատում? Եվ վերջապես, քանի որ ՌԴ ներկայության փոխարեն այլ պոզիտիվ առաջարկ առայժմ կարծես չունես, իսկ մեր վրա հույս դնելն էլ նաև իմ կարծիքն է, քննարկումն իրոք իմաստը կորցնում է: Հա, հույսներս էլի մեզ վրա դնենք, բայց վատա, որ կողքից պադդեռժկա կա, մանավանդ որ առանց այդ պադդեռժկի ահագին ծանր կլինի??


Լիոն, սպանեցիր: Հինգ էջա գրում ենք, որ էտ ռազմական բազան *հզոր չի*, դու էլի նույն բանն ես կրկնում: Գոնե տվածս հղումները կարդում ես, թե՞ չէ: Նիկոլի թվի մաշած տանկեր, զրահամեքենաներ ու ինքնաթիռներ են, որոնք թռիչքները ռուսաստանում արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա արգելու են հաճախակիացած վաթարների հետևանքով: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամեն տարի հնացվածության պատճառով հենց Ռուսաստանի ՌՕ բազաներից տասնյակներով էտ МИГ 29-երը սպիսատ են անում:

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, նման տեխնիկան, նույնիսկ եթե որաշակիորեն էլ հնացած լինի, այդ քանակությամբ էլի բավականին հզոր ռազմական միավոր է ստեղծում: Ի դեպ, նույն մեր Հայաստանը ՄԻԳ-եր չունի: Ի դեպ, կարծես C-300-ի դիվիզիոններն էլ ոչինչ, իսկ T-72-երն էլ մեր բանակի հիմնական տանկերն են: Ու էլի հարց` նույնիսկ որոշակիորեն հնացած վիճակում, ավելի լավա սրանք լինեն, թե չլինեն, ավելի լավա սրանց ոչնչացման հաշվին ՌԴ-ն մեր օգտին կռվի մեջ լինի, թե սրանք չլինեն ու մենք ադրբեջանական սահմանից ստիպված լինենք խոշոր ուժեր տեղակայել այս սահմանում: Ու վերջում, հարցերի հարցը - ասենք սրանք չկան, ինչ ես առաջարկում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, նման տեխնիկան, նույնիսկ եթե որաշակիորեն էլ հնացած լինի, այդ քանակությամբ էլի բավականին հզոր ռազմական միավոր է ստեղծում: Ի դեպ, նույն մեր Հայաստանը ՄԻԳ-եր չունի: Ի դեպ, կարծես C-300-ի դիվիզիոններն էլ ոչինչ, իսկ T-72-երն էլ մեր բանակի հիմնական տանկերն են: Ու էլի հարց` նույնիսկ որոշակիորեն հնացած վիճակում, ավելի լավա սրանք լինեն, թե չլինեն, ավելի լավա սրանց ոչնչացման հաշվին ՌԴ-ն մեր օգտին կռվի մեջ լինի, թե սրանք չլինեն ու մենք ադրբեջանական սահմանից ստիպված լինենք խոշոր ուժեր տեղակայել այս սահմանում: *Ու վերջում, հարցերի հարցը - ասենք սրանք չկան, ինչ ես առաջարկում?*


Լիոն, դու անուղղելի եք: Կամ կարդացեք ձեզ ինչ են գրում, կամ եթե չեք սիրում կարդալ, գրեք միայն ինքներդ Ձեզ:  

Առաջարկում եմ հետ բերել Տիգրան մեծի փղերը:  :LOL: 

Առաջարկում եմ 100 ռուսական տանկի տեղը դնել 100  հայկական տանկ, 300 ռուսական զրահամեքենայի տեղը դնել 300 հայկական զրահամեքենամ, 30 ռուսական MИГ-ի տեղը դնել 30 հայկական MИГ ............. 

Պարզ ա, թե՞ հատ-հատ ա պետք փոխարինել:

----------

davidus (26.06.2011), Mephistopheles (26.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Առաջարկում եմ 100 ռուսական տանկի տեղը դնել 100 հայկական տանկ, 300 ռուսական զրահամեքենայի տեղը դնել 300 հայկական զրահամեքենամ, 30 ռուսական MИГ-ի տեղը դնել 30 հայկական MИГ ............. 
> 
>  Պարզ ա, թե՞ հատ-հատ ա պետք փոխարինել:


Ունես? Եթե ՌԴ բազան հանվի Հայաստանից, դու ունես հնարավորություն նման փոխարինում կատարելու? Եթե ունես, ասա, առաջինը ես միանամ քեզ...

----------


## Javakhk

> Ու ե՞րբ էր վերջին անգամ, երբ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա կանգնած ռուսական զորքը փրկեց Հայաստանը թուրքական ագրեսիայից ու հայերին ցեղասպանությունից:


*Վերջին անգամ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ էր:* Թուրքիան մատով անգամ չկարողացավ դիպչել Հայաստանին անգամ այն բանից հետո, երբ հայկական բանակը շոշափելի հաղթանակներ տարավ Արցախում...

Այնինչ Թուրքիան դրանից առաջ ու հետո ռազմական միջամտություններ էր իրականացրել Կիպրոսում (Կիպրոսի թուրքերին պաշտպանելու համար), Իրաքում (Իրաքի թուրքոմաններին պաշտպանելու համար) եւ այլն: Հիմա էլ պլաններ կան Սիրիայի հաշվով: Իսկ Հայաստանի ուղղությամբ որեւե քայլ չհամարձակվեցին անել, չնայած այն բանին, որ թրքության մաման Կովկասում լացացվեց բավականին ֆունդամենտալ կերպով...

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Javakhk

> Հինգ էջա գրում ենք, որ էտ ռազմական բազան հզոր չի, դու էլի նույն բանն ես կրկնում: Գոնե տվածս հղումները կարդում ես, թե՞ չէ: Նիկոլի թվի մաշած տանկեր, զրահամեքենաներ ու ինքնաթիռներ են,


Բազայի հզորությունը կապված է իր ներկայացրած *բանակի* հզորությունից: Բազայում կարող է լինել, ասենք, 50 ինքնաթիռ, բայց այդ 50-ը ոչնչացվելու դեպքում կթռչեն-կգան եւս 150-ը: Սրանում է մեծ տերության բազայի ու Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկրի զորամասի *տարբերությունը*:

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Javakhk

> Ե՞րբ պիտի մենք հասկանանք, որ ռուսական զորքը հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա ոչ թե նրա համար ա, որ մեզ թուրքերից պաշտպանի, այլ նրա համար ա, որ ռուսներին հարմար պահին լքի էտ սահմանը ու մեզ թողնի լրիվ անպաշտպան թուրքերի դեմ


Իսկ հեռանալուց առաջ, իհարկե, կպայթեցնի հայկական ատոմակայա՞նը ու իր հետ կտանի կոնյակի գործարանի ողջ սպի՞րտը...
 :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրախ եմ բոլորի համար:

Քանի դեռ կա ռուսի օրհնած ոտքի տակ ապրել ցանկացողների ստրկամտությունը, որը պիտի արդարացնի սեփական երկրի բազմակողմանի թալանը ու չհասկանա, որ սեփական ռեսուրսները մոբիլիզացնելով էլ կարելի ա երկիր պաշտպանել, մենք պետություն ունենալու իրավունք չենք ունենալու:  Կեցցե' Էրիվանի գուբեռնիան:

----------

Artgeo (29.06.2011), Mephistopheles (29.06.2011), Tig (29.06.2011), zanazan (29.06.2011), Ձայնալար (29.06.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Ունես? Եթե ՌԴ բազան հանվի Հայաստանից, դու ունես հնարավորություն նման փոխարինում կատարելու? Եթե ունես, ասա, առաջինը ես միանամ քեզ...


դե քանի դեռ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի վրա, չենք ել ունենա...հենց ետա սաղ *աքը
ու քանի դեռ քո նման խոսացող/մտածող-ները մեր մեջ մեծամասնություն են, մեզ  մնում է միայն հույս դնել հենց ուրիշի վրա...կամ գնալ ու դառնալ ուրիշի երկիր կառուցող, նոր զենք ստեղծող, գիտություն առաջ տանող ու ելի սենց լիքը զհար ու մառ անող...հետո ել գլուխ գովացող որ ալամ աշխարհի լավ բաները մենք ենք ծնել, բայց կոնկրետ մեր երկրում տանգի փոխարեն գայիչնիկի համառ թազա WW PASSAT ենք առնում ու թազա Corola, դրա համար ել տենց լիքը լավ բաներ ծնելու փոխարեն զբաղված ենք ռսի տակ պարկելով...

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Լիոնի խոսքերը ճիշտ չեք մեկնաբանում: Յուրաքանչյուր երկիր, որը չունի դաշնակիցներ դատապարտված է: Խոսքը միայն այն բանի մասին կարող է լինել, որ կախումը այդ դաշնակցից, կամ դաշնակիցներից, հնարավորինս փոքր լինի:

----------

Javakhk (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> դե քանի դեռ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի վրա, չենք ել ունենա...հենց ետա սաղ *աքը
> ու քանի դեռ քո նման խոսացող/մտածող-ները մեր մեջ մեծամասնություն են, մեզ  մնում է միայն հույս դնել հենց ուրիշի վրա...կամ գնալ ու դառնալ ուրիշի երկիր կառուցող, նոր զենք ստեղծող, գիտություն առաջ տանող ու ելի սենց լիքը զհար ու մառ անող...հետո ել գլուխ գովացող որ ալամ աշխարհի լավ բաները մենք ենք ծնել, բայց կոնկրետ մեր երկրում տանգի փոխարեն գայիչնիկի համառ թազա WW PASSAT ենք առնում ու թազա Corola, դրա համար ել տենց լիքը լավ բաներ ծնելու փոխարեն զբաղված ենք ռսի տակ պարկելով...


*zanazan* ջան, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց հետդ համաձայն եմ: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք պետք է մերը ունենանք, մեր ստեղծենք, մեզ վրա հույս դնենք: Առաջինը ես եմ դրան երկու ձեռքով կողմ, բայց ախր բարի ցանկություններից զատ կա նաև իրականություն: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, որ մենք առայժմ չունենք այդ ամենը, ընդ որում և կարգին փող չունենք, որ առնենք, և կարգին միջոցներ չունենք, որ արտադրենք: Այլ հարց է, եթե կարողանայինք առնել կամ արտադրել, բայց ես կողմ լինեի ռուսական բազայի ներկայությունը, ասեիր այն, ինչ ասացիր, բայց հիմա իրականությունը լրիվ այլ է:

*Տրիբուն*, ցավում, որ իրական քաղաքական հաշվարկին ու վերլուծությանը պատասխանեցիր ընդամենը դեմագոգիկ ու զրուցակցիդ համար վիրավորական արտահայտությամբ: Ընդ որում պոստդ սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ էր, ուղղակի անտեղի էր այն կիրառել իմ պարագայում և մեր խոսակցության կոնտեքստում: Դու չես կարողանում հոդաբաշխ բացատրություն տալ առ այն, թե ինչ ու ոնց ես առաջարկում փոխարենը, ՌԴ բազայի փոխարենը... ու փոխանակ այդ ուղղությամբ մտածես, խոսակցության կոնտեքստի առումով անիմաստ բաներ ես գրում...

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), Javakhk (29.06.2011), Malxas (29.06.2011)

----------


## aragats

Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ ոմանք կամ օդից են ինֆորմացիա քաղում, կամ մեր «լավ» հարեվանների կողմից «հովանավորվելով» են հայ ռուսական դաշնության դեմ նման բացասաբար տրամադրված:
Իսկ Հայաստանի համար ո՞րն ա այլընտրանքը, մուսուլմանական աշխարհով շրջապատված, նրանցից հողային պահանջատեր լինելով հաղթել,զարգանալ...
Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է, ռուսը իր շահերն ունի, որը մերի հետ առայժմ համընկնում ա, դա պետք է օգտագործել:
Իսկ այն,որ Ա Մ Ն-ն Վրաստանին պահում ա, Հայաստանի համար դա չի անի երբեք, ոչ էլ Եվրոպան կանի, նրանք իրենց շահերի համար թքած ունեն նման փոքր երկրի վրա: Իջեք երկնքից:
Ուկրաինայի նման երկիրը քարկտիկի քարի նման մեծ պետությունների ձեռքին թռվռում էր, տնտեսությունն էլ քայքայեց, մինչեւ ռուսամետները իշխանության եկան, մեր նման փոքր երկիրը
առավել եւս մենակ չի կարա, հրեաներին աչք մի տնկեք, աշխարհի ռեսուրսների մեծ մասը նրանց ձեռքում ա....

----------

Javakhk (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011), Malxas (29.06.2011)

----------


## erewanski

Կարդացի ձեր գրածները , ամեն մեկիդ ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա 
Հիմա իմ կարծիքը ` 

Ռուսական ռազմաբազայով ու առանց ռուսական ռազմաբազայի , Թուրքիայի հնարավոր հարձակման դեպքում , մի քանի օր կպահանջվի հայկական սահմանը անցնելու ու երկրի կարևոր օբյեկտները գրավելու համար,  ռուսական ռազմաբազան զուտ դեկորատիվ բնույթ ունի  ու  վկայում է նրա մասին , որ պատերազմական գործողությունների ընթացքում Ռուսաստանը ավելացնելու է իր զորաքանակը Հայաստանում , օգնելով վերջինիս:
Այսօր առանց Ռուսաստանի աջակցության հնարավոր պատերազմներից մենք միայնակ կարող ենք լուծել Ադրբեջանի հարցերը :
Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք , այ եթե տարիներ առաջ  մշակվեր ռազմավարական ծրագիր , հույսը դրվեր հայ ժողովրդի ոչ թե օտարի վրա , այսօր մենք կունենաինք մի բանակ , որը կկարողանար դիմագրավել Թուրքիային , դա չի արվել հույսը դրվել է Ռուսաստանի վրա
ՈՒղղակի հիմա սխալը այն է որ մենք շարունակում մեր սխալը , շարունակում ենք Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը վստահել օտարին ` չունենալով մեր սեփական համակարգը: 
Հիմա էլ ուշ չի , ու քանի որ մենք 0-ի վրա ենք , կարելիա ամեն ինչ սկսել 0-ից   , կառուցել մի համակարգ  որը կկարողանա  միայնակ ապահովել պետության անվտանգությունը , բացի Ռուսաստանից , որոնել այլ դաշնակիցներ /Հունաստան , Կիպրոս , Ֆրանսիա  , Իրան , Չինաստան , Հնդկաստան  , թեկուզ Քուրդիստան/  և այլն....

----------

Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Կարդացի ձեր գրածները , ամեն մեկիդ ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա 
> Հիմա իմ կարծիքը ` 
> 
> Ռուսական ռազմաբազայով ու առանց ռուսական ռազմաբազայի , Թուրքիայի հնարավոր հարձակման դեպքում , մի քանի օր կպահանջվի հայկական սահմանը անցնելու ու երկրի կարևոր օբյեկտները գրավելու համար,  ռուսական ռազմաբազան զուտ դեկորատիվ բնույթ ունի  ու  վկայում է նրա մասին , որ պատերազմական գործողությունների ընթացքում Ռուսաստանը ավելացնելու է իր զորաքանակը Հայաստանում , օգնելով վերջինիս:
> Այսօր առանց Ռուսաստանի աջակցության հնարավոր պատերազմներից մենք միայնակ կարող ենք լուծել Ադրբեջանի հարցերը :
> Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք , այ եթե տարիներ առաջ  մշակվեր ռազմավարական ծրագիր , հույսը դրվեր հայ ժողովրդի ոչ թե օտարի վրա , այսօր մենք կունենաինք մի բանակ , որը կկարողանար դիմագրավել Թուրքիային , դա չի արվել հույսը դրվել է Ռուսաստանի վրա
> ՈՒղղակի հիմա սխալը այն է որ մենք շարունակում մեր սխալը , շարունակում ենք Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը վստահել օտարին ` չունենալով մեր սեփական համակարգը: 
> Հիմա էլ ուշ չի , ու քանի որ մենք 0-ի վրա ենք , կարելիա ամեն ինչ սկսել 0-ից   , կառուցել մի համակարգ  որը կկարողանա  միայնակ ապահովել պետության անվտանգությունը , բացի Ռուսաստանից , որոնել այլ դաշնակիցներ /Հունաստան , Կիպրոս , Ֆրանսիա  , Իրան , Չինաստան , Հնդկաստան  , թեկուզ Քուրդիստան/  և այլն....


Մեծ հաշվով համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ ՌԴ բազայի ռազմական հզորությունը շատ է թերագնահատված...

----------


## REAL_ist

Ամեն դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով բոլոր բացասական կողմերը, Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանի հանգստությունը կենսական նշանակություն ունի Հայաստանի համար: Ինձ թվումա դա ոչ ոք չի հերքի:

----------

Freeman (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Կարդացի ձեր գրածները , ամեն մեկիդ ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա 
> Հիմա իմ կարծիքը ` 
> 
> Ռուսական ռազմաբազայով ու առանց ռուսական ռազմաբազայի , Թուրքիայի հնարավոր հարձակման դեպքում , մի քանի օր կպահանջվի հայկական սահմանը անցնելու ու երկրի կարևոր օբյեկտները գրավելու համար,  ռուսական ռազմաբազան զուտ դեկորատիվ բնույթ ունի  ու  վկայում է նրա մասին , որ պատերազմական գործողությունների ընթացքում Ռուսաստանը ավելացնելու է իր զորաքանակը Հայաստանում , օգնելով վերջինիս:
> Այսօր առանց Ռուսաստանի աջակցության հնարավոր պատերազմներից մենք միայնակ կարող ենք լուծել Ադրբեջանի հարցերը :
> Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք , այ եթե տարիներ առաջ  մշակվեր ռազմավարական ծրագիր , հույսը դրվեր հայ ժողովրդի ոչ թե օտարի վրա , այսօր մենք կունենաինք մի բանակ , որը կկարողանար դիմագրավել Թուրքիային , դա չի արվել հույսը դրվել է Ռուսաստանի վրա
> ՈՒղղակի հիմա սխալը այն է որ մենք շարունակում մեր սխալը , շարունակում ենք Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը վստահել օտարին ` չունենալով մեր սեփական համակարգը: 
> Հիմա էլ ուշ չի , ու քանի որ մենք 0-ի վրա ենք , կարելիա ամեն ինչ սկսել 0-ից   , կառուցել մի համակարգ  որը կկարողանա  միայնակ ապահովել պետության անվտանգությունը , բացի Ռուսաստանից , որոնել այլ դաշնակիցներ /Հունաստան , Կիպրոս , Ֆրանսիա  , Իրան , Չինաստան , Հնդկաստան  , թեկուզ Քուրդիստան/  և այլն....



  Թուրքիան Հայաստանի վրա իր կողմից չի հարձակվի, այլ իր եղբայր ադրբեջանցիներին հնարավորինս կօգնի ինչով կարա, մաքսիմում մեր սահմանների մոտ իր տարածքում զորավարժություններ
կանցկացնի վախացնելու համար՝ ինչպես արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ, երբ ռուսական զորքը դեռ չկար:
Պատերազմի վտանգը Ադրբեջանի կողմից ա:

----------

Lion (29.06.2011), Malxas (29.06.2011)

----------


## Javakhk

> Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ ոմանք [...] մեր «լավ» հարեվանների կողմից «հովանավորվելով» են հայ ռուսական դաշնության դեմ նման բացասաբար տրամադրված:


Իմ մոտ էլ է այդ տպավորությունը ստեղծվում:

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

2005 թ-ի վիճակում (այսինքն չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) ՌԴ 102-րդ ռազմաբազան ունի 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն: Ընդհանուր առմամբ առկա է մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող: Թույլ ռազմական միավոր չի և առիթի դեպքում այն ոչնչացնելու համար թուրքական լուրջ ռազմական ուժեր պետք է նրա վրա շեղվեն: Կարծում եմ, որ վատ չի լինի, որ մեր թշնամու բանակի մի մասը ստիպված լինի այս ռազմական միավորով զբաղվել, մանավանդ որ տագնապի դեպքում, եթե իհարկե քաղաքական շահերը համընկնեն, սկզբում ողջ հյուսիսկովկասյան, իսկ հետո էլ ՌԴ այլ ռազմական ուժերը ու ամենից առաջ օդուժը տեղ կհասնեն: 

Մի անգամ խոսում էի այդ բազայի ոչ ցածրաստիճան մի ռուս սպայի հետ և սա ասաց, որ իրենց առաջ խնդիր է դրված դիմանալ ընդամենը... 15 րոպե: Դրանից հետո առնվազն օդային հզոր աջակցությունը իրենց ապահոված կլինի: Լավ, թող 15 չլինի, 150 րոպե լինի - չեմ կարծում, որ 2.5 ժամը հերիք է, որ Թուրքիան "խեղդի" նման տեխնիկայով ու 5.000 զինծառայողով ապահովված ռազմական միավորին - վերջը 74 տանկը, 165 БМП և БТР-ը, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչները, С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոնները ու 5.000 զինծառայողները կատակ բան չեն...

----------

Malxas (30.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն*, ցավում, որ իրական քաղաքական հաշվարկին ու վերլուծությանը պատասխանեցիր ընդամենը դեմագոգիկ ու զրուցակցիդ համար վիրավորական արտահայտությամբ: Ընդ որում պոստդ սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ էր, ուղղակի անտեղի էր այն կիրառել իմ պարագայում և մեր խոսակցության կոնտեքստում: Դու չես կարողանում հոդաբաշխ բացատրություն տալ առ այն, թե ինչ ու ոնց ես առաջարկում փոխարենը, ՌԴ բազայի փոխարենը... ու փոխանակ այդ ուղղությամբ մտածես, խոսակցության կոնտեքստի առումով անիմաստ բաներ ես գրում...


Լիոն, դու  ինչպես միշտ, մեծ հաջողությամբ ուրիշների ու քո գրածները մեկնաբանում ես քեզ ամենահարմար լույսի տակ:

Նախ, ի սկզբանե խոսակցությունը իմ կողմից տարվում էր հենց իրական քաղաքական հաշվարկի ենթատեքստում, ու միակ բանը, որ ես ցանկանում էի ասել, հետևյալն էր. «պետք ա, որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել էտ ախմախ երկրից»: Իսկ հարգարժան փղասեր պատմաբանը ողջ խոսակցությունը տեղափոխեց իր կողմից սիրված հուն՝ տանկերի, ինքնաթիռների, զրահամեքենաների ու այլ էկզոտիկ կենդանիների քանակությունը: Ու ցավոք սրտի, հայակական մի քանի կայսրություններ հայտնաբերողը, ողջ խոսկացությունը հանգեցրեց նրան, որ Հայաստանն իր միջոցներով ի վիճակի չի փոխարինել 300 քառասուն տարվա հնության տանկ: Իսկ այդ քառասուն տարեկան տանկերը անվանվեցին «հզոր բազա»: 

Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ հարցի շուրջ պետք ա սկզբունքային կոնսենսուս. «ցանկանում ենք, թե՞ ոչ մենք մեր ուժերով ի վերջո պաշտպանել մեր երկիրը թե ոչ, ու ինչքան պիտի հույսներս դնենք անհուսալի դաշնակցի վրա, որը մեզ պատմության ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ արդեն դաժանաբար քցել ա»: *Ես ինքս համոզված եմ, որ ցանկության, արդյունավետ կառավարման, խելամիտ ռազմական դոկտրինի, ռեսուրսների մոբիլիզացիայի արդյունքում կախվածությունը Ռուսաստանից, որը ինքն էլ կանգնած է կործանման եզրին, կարելի է հասցնել մինիմումի:*  Էս ա իմ դիրքորոշումը, ու սա ոչ մի կապ չունի քո վիրավորվածության հետ; 

Սյն ինչ արվում ա հիմա մեր քաղաքական այրերի կողմից, դա Ռուսաստանից մշտական կախվածության հոգեբանության ձևավորում ա մեր հասարակության մեջ. «ռուսները չլինեն, թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն»: Ու էս թեզի տակ, Հայաստանը ծայրից ծայր թալանվում ա, իսկ տակը մնացած ռազմավարական օբյեկտները - կապ, տրանսպորտ, էներգետիկա - կոպեկներով վաճառվ(ել)ում են ռուսներին:

Իսկ եթե վերադառնանք պատմաբանի սիրած գործին` փղերի հաշվարկին, ապա նույնիսկ տարրական հաշվարկները ցույց կտան, որ քսան տարում մի քանի ղզլբաշի կողմից Հայաստանից թալանված մի քան միլիարդ դոլարը կբավականացներ, որ ողջ հայկական բանակը ծայրից ծայր արդիականացվեր: Մենակ Քոչարյանի կուտակած կարողությունը, ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրների համաձայն չորս միլիարդ դոլար ա: Քո սիրած Т-90 տանկը արժի 2,4 միլիիոն դոլար: Ամենաթանկ Abrams-ը արժի 6 միլիոն դոլար (կամ մի երկու միլիոն ավել պակաս, էական չի): Մենակ Քոչարյանի թալանածը, ի միջի այլոց, Ռուսաստանի աջակցությամբ, անում ա 1700 հատ T-90 ու 700 հատ Abrams: Դե մի հատ սրան գումարի մյուս երկու նախագահների համատեղ թալանածն ու մնացած ղզլբաշների թալանծն ու չվճարած հարկերը, Հայաստանը մինչև ատամները կարա զինվի ամենաժամանակակից տեխնիկայով: Սերժի շոֆեռ ախպեր Սաշիկի Կալիֆորնիայում ունեցած անշարժ գույքի բիզնեսն էլ մի քանի ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ դիվիզիոն ա անում:

----------

Artgeo (30.06.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> zanazan ջան, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց հետդ համաձայն եմ:...


Այ տարօրինակ կհնչեր, եթե համաձայն չլինեիր..




> 2005 թ-ի վիճակում (այսինքն չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) ՌԴ 102-րդ ռազմաբազան ունի 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն: Ընդհանուր առմամբ առկա է մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող: Թույլ ռազմական միավոր չի և առիթի դեպքում այն ոչնչացնելու համար թուրքական լուրջ ռազմական ուժեր պետք է նրա վրա շեղվեն: Կարծում եմ, որ վատ չի լինի, որ մեր թշնամու բանակի մի մասը ստիպված լինի այս ռազմական միավորով զբաղվել, մանավանդ որ տագնապի դեպքում, եթե իհարկե քաղաքական շահերը համընկնեն, սկզբում ողջ հյուսիսկովկասյան, իսկ հետո էլ ՌԴ այլ ռազմական ուժերը ու ամենից առաջ օդուժը տեղ կհասնեն: 
> 
> Մի անգամ խոսում էի այդ բազայի ոչ ցածրաստիճան մի ռուս սպայի հետ և սա ասաց, որ իրենց առաջ խնդիր է դրված դիմանալ ընդամենը... 15 րոպե: Դրանից հետո առնվազն օդային հզոր աջակցությունը իրենց ապահոված կլինի: Լավ, թող 15 չլինի, 150 րոպե լինի - չեմ կարծում, որ 2.5 ժամը հերիք է, որ Թուրքիան "խեղդի" նման տեխնիկայով ու 5.000 զինծառայողով ապահովված ռազմական միավորին - վերջը 74 տանկը, 165 БМП և БТР-ը, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչները, С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոնները ու 5.000 զինծառայողները կատակ բան չեն...


շատ լավա է, շատ ուժեղ են է, մնում ա որ կռիվ սկսի խառնվեն...ոչ թե քաշվեն մի կոմ..ծեծած թեմա ա ել չարժի խորանալ...
հիմա ոմանք մի անգամից առիթը բաց չթողեցին սխալ մեկնաբանել գրածս..
մանավանդ են դրսից հովանավորվելու պահը դուրս եկավ..ինչևէ էտել անցանք..

Հայաստանը ինչքան շատ դաշնակից ունենա ու ինչքան դրանք ուժեղ լինեն ետքան լավ ..դա պառսիկ փղերին ել ա հայտնի. ստեղ խոսքը գնում ա թե առանց այդ դաշնակիցների ինչ ունենք, չէ որ դաշնակցի մոտ մի օր կարա ձախի վրա տնգվի, ու ինքը կգնա ձախ, մի օր աջի վրա, ու կգնա աջ,անկախ նրանից որ իրա փոքր ախպորը պետք էր որ ինքը տեղում մնա...  իսկ մեզ կմնա ապուշ կտրած նայել թե ոնց ենք նորից ցեղասպանվում..ու սա ակտուալ ա ենքան ժամանակ «կրկնվում եմ»  քանի դեռ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի , այս պահին կոնկրետ ռսի, վրա

եթե դու քեզնից ոչմիբան չես ներկայացնում , չունես ուժ, դուխ, ծալովի դանակ, բազառ անելու կարողություն.. ապա դու նորմալ դաշնակից չես կարող ունենալ, հմի որ դաշնակիցտ մի քանի անգամ քցել ա ու նորից անի նույնը ինչ եք անելու , բացի վաաայ գոռալուց

----------

Artgeo (30.06.2011), Lion (30.06.2011), Malxas (30.06.2011), Tig (30.06.2011), Տրիբուն (30.06.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մեր պես փոքր երկրների առաջադրանքը պետք է կայանա նաև նրանում, որպեսզի հզոր երկրներին կարողանանք համոզել, որ իրենց շահերից է բխում մեր քաղաքականության գիծը առաջ տանելը:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ եթե վերադառնանք պատմաբանի սիրած գործին` փղերի հաշվարկին, ապա նույնիսկ տարրական հաշվարկները ցույց կտան, որ քսան տարում մի քանի ղզլբաշի կողմից Հայաստանից թալանված մի քան միլիարդ դոլարը կբավականացներ, որ ողջ հայկական բանակը ծայրից ծայր արդիականացվեր: Մենակ Քոչարյանի կուտակած կարողությունը, ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրների համաձայն չորս միլիարդ դոլար ա: Քո սիրած Т-90 տանկը արժի 2,4 միլիիոն դոլար: Ամենաթանկ Abrams-ը արժի 6 միլիոն դոլար (կամ մի երկու միլիոն ավել պակաս, էական չի): Մենակ Քոչարյանի թալանածը, ի միջի այլոց, Ռուսաստանի աջակցությամբ, անում ա 1700 հատ T-90 ու 700 հատ Abrams: Դե մի հատ սրան գումարի մյուս երկու նախագահների համատեղ թալանածն ու մնացած ղզլբաշների թալանծն ու չվճարած հարկերը, Հայաստանը մինչև ատամները կարա զինվի ամենաժամանակակից տեխնիկայով: Սերժի շոֆեռ ախպեր Սաշիկի Կալիֆորնիայում ունեցած անշարժ գույքի բիզնեսն էլ մի քանի ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ դիվիզիոն ա անում:


Ինձ թվում է հարցին սխալ կողմից ես մոտենում: Արի նախ կարողանանք այնպես անել, որ երկիրը չթալանեն, հետո արդեն որոշենք, թե ինչ անել ռուսական ռազմաբազայի հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է հարցին սխալ կողմից ես մոտենում: Արի նախ կարողանանք այնպես անել, որ երկիրը չթալանեն, հետո արդեն որոշենք, թե ինչ անել ռուսական ռազմաբազայի հետ:


Տարբերակ ա  :LOL: 

Բայց երկրի թալանը պետք ա կանգնեցնել նաև էն նպատակով, որ մի օր ազատվենք ռուսական բազայից:

----------


## Lion

*zanazan* ջան, կրկին հետդ համաձայն եմ, ես էլ եմ դա ասում  :Smile: 

*Տրիբուն*




> Լիոն, դու  ինչպես միշտ, մեծ հաջողությամբ ուրիշների ու քո գրածները մեկնաբանում ես քեզ ամենահարմար լույսի տակ:


Ամենևին, ես ողջամիտ կերպով եմ հասկանում քո խոսքերը ու պարզ տրամաբանական իմաստ տեսնում դրանց մեջ: Տես, դու ասում ես, թե. «_պետք ա, որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել էտ ախմախ երկրից_», ճիշտա?: Ես դրան դեմ խոսել եմ? Իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ ինքս Հայաստանի բոլոր մակարդակներում անկախության կողմնակից եմ: Ես ընդամենը քեզ հարց եմ ուղղել, թե ստեղծված պայմաններում, *այս օրվա վիճակում,* եթե ազատվենք այդ. «ախմախ երկրից», ապա տեղն ինչ ես առաջարկում? Դու ունես խելամիտ, իրատեսական և հիմնավորված առաջարկ, թե որտեղից Հայաստանը ճարի ոչ միայն նման տեխնիկա ու զինծառայողներ, այլև գարանտիա, որ դրանց վրա հարձակման դեպքում շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Ռուսաստանի պես հզոր երկիրը կկանգնի թիկունքիդ? Առաջարկներ այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, համենայն դեպս քո նախորդ պոստերում ես չտեսա և տրամաբանական պարզ սխեմաներով ցույց տվեցի դիրքորոշմանդ չհիմնավորվածությունը: 

Իսկ բազան իրոք հզոր է, և եթե որև մեկը սկսի պնդել, թե նշածս զինվածության, այսինքն 2005 թ-ի վիճակում (չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն հագեցածություն ու մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող ունեցող բազան թույլ ռազմական միավոր է, առաջինը ես կծիծաղեմ այդ մարդու վրա: *Համեմատության համար`* Հայաստանն այս պահին, առանց Ղարաբաղի, պաշտոնապես հաստատել է, որ ունի, *ուշադիր*, 110 տանկ և մոտ 250 БМП և БТР, 15 СУ-25, 1 МиГ-25 և տարաբնույթ ՀՕՊ սիստեմներ, որոնց մեջ հիմնականում С-75, С-125 և, գուցե նաև կան, C-300-ներ: Այսինքն այս բազայի տեխնիկան իր քանակով և որակով գրեթե կրկնում է Հայաստանի ունեցած տեխնիկան 2010 թ-ի դրությամբ: Հասկանալի է?

Իսկ հարգարժան պատմաբանը, որին դու չգիտես ինչ հիմնավորվածությամբ անընդհատ "փղասեր" ես համարում, սիրում է փաստերով խոսել, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի դեմագոգիա անել, հիմք ընդունելով այս կամ այն գեոպոլիտիկ ուժի նկատմամբ ունեցած համակրանքը կամ հակակրանքը:




> Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ հարցի շուրջ պետք ա սկզբունքային կոնսենսուս. «ցանկանում ենք, թե՞ ոչ մենք մեր ուժերով ի վերջո պաշտպանել մեր երկիրը թե ոչ, ու ինչքան պիտի հույսներս դնենք անհուսալի դաշնակցի վրա, որը մեզ պատմության ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ արդեն դաժանաբար քցել ա»: *Ես ինքս համոզված եմ, որ ցանկության, արդյունավետ կառավարման, խելամիտ ռազմական դոկտրինի, ռեսուրսների մոբիլիզացիայի արդյունքում կախվածությունը Ռուսաստանից, որը ինքն էլ կանգնած է կործանման եզրին, կարելի է հասցնել մինիմումի:*  Էս ա իմ դիրքորոշումը, ու սա ոչ մի կապ չունի քո վիրավորվածության հետ;


Դա ցանկացած հայրենասեր հայ մարդու դիրքորոշումն է: Հարցը հետևյալում է, *հիմա*, ներկայումս, այս պահին դու կարող ես այլ ալտերնատիվ առաջարկել Հայաստանին, եթե նման հզոր բազան ու իր հետևում կանգնած երկիրը բացակայի Հայաստանից?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ հարգարժան պատմաբանը, որին դու չգիտես ինչ հիմնավորվածությամբ անընդհատ "փղասեր" ես համարում, սիրում է փաստերով խոսել, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի դեմագոգիա անել, հիմք ընդունելով այս կամ այն գեոպոլիտիկ ուժի նկատմամբ ունեցած համակրանքը կամ հակակրանքը:


Ապեր, գիտես որ փիղ շատ ես սիրում, դրա համար էլ փղասեր եմ անվանում: Համ էլ գիտեմ, որ դու սիրում ես, որ փղերը շատ լինեն:  :LOL: Ու իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ էտքանից հետո դու կարաս մեր տանկերի քանակը տենց թերագնահատես, ու ռուսական հինգ հազարանոց բազային ոչ մի այլընտրանք չտեսնես:  :Tongue:  Քո բերած փաստերը հիմնավոր են այնքանով, որքանով դրանք արտացոլում են առկա թվերը: Բայց դու օրինակ ամեն կերպ աչք ես փակում այն փաստի վրա, որ տանկերը նիկոլի թվի են, մաշված են, ու կասկածելի ա նաև, որ տեղից շարժվելու ընդհանրապես ընդունակ են: Բայց սա ի միջի այլոց, խնդրում եմ երկար բարակ ինձ չբացատրես Т-72 առավելությունները արևմտյան անալոգների նկատմամբ, ինքս կկարդամ մի տեղ ինտերնետում:  

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գեոպոլիտիկ ուժի նկատմամբ համակրանքին կամ հակակրանքին, նկատառումդ լրիվ անտեղի ա: Ես ռուսներին սիրում եմ, որքան էլ որ դա տարօրինակ հնչի  :Love:  Սիրում եմ, այնքան որքան իմ նեղ ազգային տեսանկյունից կարող եմ սիրել ցանկացած ուրիշ ազգի: Ես չեմ վստահում ռուսական քաղաքականությանը, ու դրա համար ունեմ հիմքեր, այնպես ինչպես ունի ցանկացած հայ, որը ծանոթ ա նախորդ դարասկզբի պատմությանը: Եթե հիշենք ոչ վաղ անցյալը, ապա Շահումյանն ու Գետաշենը դատարկվել են հենց ռուսների միջոցով, ռուսական բանակով: Ռուսները թքած ունեն բոլորիս վրա միասին ու առանձին-առանձին: Թուրքերը որ մտան Հայաստան, մեր վրով կանցնեն շատ ավելի արագ, քան ռուսները որոշում կընդունեն պաշտպանել մեզ, թե չպաշտպանել: Էտ 15 րեպո դիմանալու թեզը ամենամեծ աբսուրդն էր, որ ես լսել էի: Թուրքերը կարան Հայաստան չմտնեն ընդհանրապես, որ 15 րոպե դիմանալու խնդիր լինի: Եկու հրետանային գումարտակը Թուրքիայի տարածքից կես ժամում կարա հողին հավասարցնի Երևանը: Էս, հենց այնպես, օդի մեջ բլթոց, էլի խնդրում եմ ինձ երկար բարակ չբացատրել, թե ոնց ենք դիմադրելու հրետանային համազարկին: Խնդիրը սկբունքային ա - ես չեմ կարծում, որ ռուսական բանակաը Հայաստանում ա հայերին պաշտպանելու համար: Ռուսական բանակը Հայաստանում ա Կովկասում ռուսական ներկայությունը չկորցնելու համար, ու մենք դրան լավ նպաստում ենք մեր լաց ու կոցով: 

Իսկ եթե բանը հասնի ուղղակի համակրանքին, ապա, ասենք ինչի՞ չհամակրել ԱՄՆ-ին, հենց այնպես, խոսքի օրինակ, զուտ տեսականորեն: Կարծեմ ԱՄՆ նախագահի հովանու ներքո Սևրի համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրվել, իսկ այ ռուսների կողմից ստորագրվել ա Կարսի համաձայնագիր: Ո՞ր համաձայնագիրն ա ավելի լավը: 




> Դա ցանկացած հայրենասեր հայ մարդու դիրքորոշումն է: Հարցը հետևյալում է, *հիմա*, ներկայումս, այս պահին դու կարող ես այլ ալտերնատիվ առաջարկել Հայաստանին, եթե նման հզոր բազան ու իր հետևում կանգնած երկիրը բացակայի Հայաստանից?


Իմ հայրենսեր եղբայր, իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ես ասել եմ «հենց հիմա»: Իմ խոսքը վերաբերվում էր ընդհանրապես մեր պաշտպանական դոկտիրինին, որը ներկայումս հիմնված ա Ռուսաստանից տոտալ կախվածության վրա: Իմ ուզածը դրանից ազատվելն ա: Էտ փտած ու վտանգավոր հոգեբանությունից ազատվելն ա: Ոնց ուզում ենք: Եթե կարանք, կարող ա Իսրայելի պես ատոմային ռումբ սարքենք մի հիսուն հատ, ու ոչ մեկից չվախենանք: Կարանք կանգնեցնենք թալանը, որ ինքներս կարողանանք տեխնիկա գնել ումից ուզում ենք - Ռուսաստանից, Չինաստանից, Ֆրանսիայից, ԱՄՆ-ից: Հարցը մեր ընդհանուր, երկարաժամկետ զարգացման կոնտեքստում ա պետք նայել: Թե չէ, որ հենց հիմայով նայեցինք, ապեր, մի հինգ-տաս տարի հետո էտ բազայի տանկերը արդեն ժանգի մեջ կորած են լինելու, բա էտ ժամանակ ի՞նչ ենք անելու:

----------


## aragats

> Տարբերակ ա 
> 
> Բայց երկրի թալանը պետք ա կանգնեցնել նաև էն նպատակով, որ մի օր ազատվենք ռուսական բազայից:



    Երկիրդ հայերն ու ղարաբաղյան կլանն են թալանում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ ռուսական բազան: Եթե քեզ թվում ա,որ  ԼՏՊ ն ու իր շրջապատը պակաս էին թալանում, սխալվում ես:

----------


## Lion

> Իմ հայրենսեր եղբայր, իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ես ասել եմ «հենց հիմա»: Իմ խոսքը վերաբերվում էր ընդհանրապես մեր պաշտպանական դոկտիրինին, որը ներկայումս հիմնված ա Ռուսաստանից տոտալ կախվածության վրա: Իմ ուզածը դրանից ազատվելն ա: Էտ փտած ու վտանգավոր հոգեբանությունից ազատվելն ա: Ոնց ուզում ենք: Եթե կարանք, կարող ա Իսրայելի պես ատոմային ռումբ սարքենք մի հիսուն հատ, ու ոչ մեկից չվախենանք: Կարանք կանգնեցնենք թալանը, որ ինքներս կարողանանք տեխնիկա գնել ումից ուզում ենք - Ռուսաստանից, Չինաստանից, Ֆրանսիայից, ԱՄՆ-ից: Հարցը մեր ընդհանուր, երկարաժամկետ զարգացման կոնտեքստում ա պետք նայել: Թե չէ, որ հենց հիմայով նայեցինք, ապեր, մի հինգ-տաս տարի հետո էտ բազայի տանկերը արդեն ժանգի մեջ կորած են լինելու, բա էտ ժամանակ ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Դե, եթե "հենց հիմա" չես ասում, ուրեմն վիճելու տեղ այլևս բացարձակապես չեմ տեսնում... եթե իհարկե վիճելու առիթ չդարձնենք այն տարօրինակ համակրանքը, որ դու համառորեն վերարում էս ինձ երկրագնդի ամենամեծ ցամաքային կաթնասունի նկատմամբ  :Smile:  Իհարկե, Հայաստանի դաշնակիցը, իդեալում, ամենից ու նախևառաջ պետք է լինի հենց ինքը: Ու որ չմտածես, թե պահի տակ սա ասացի, տես թե ինչ եմ գրել իմ Տարեգրքի 32-րդ հատորում, այն հատվածում, որը նվիրված է 1064 թ-ի Անիի անկմանը. "_Հայաստանը պիտի պաշտպանի հայ զինվորը, հայ զինվորին պիտի ղեկավարի հայ հրամանատարը: Օտարը մեր դաշնակիցն է: Շահը համընկավ` կպաշտպանի, չհամընկավ` կթողնի կգնա: Մենք պիտի մեզ պաշտպանենք, սա է կյանքի ճշմարտությունը_":

----------

aragats (30.06.2011), Տրիբուն (01.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, գիտես որ փիղ շատ ես սիրում, դրա համար էլ փղասեր եմ անվանում: Համ էլ գիտեմ, որ դու սիրում ես, որ փղերը շատ լինեն: Ու իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ էտքանից հետո դու կարաս մեր տանկերի քանակը տենց թերագնահատես, ու ռուսական հինգ հազարանոց բազային ոչ մի այլընտրանք չտեսնես:  Քո բերած փաստերը հիմնավոր են այնքանով, որքանով դրանք արտացոլում են առկա թվերը: Բայց դու օրինակ ամեն կերպ աչք ես փակում այն փաստի վրա, որ տանկերը նիկոլի թվի են, մաշված են, ու կասկածելի ա նաև, որ տեղից շարժվելու ընդհանրապես ընդունակ են: Բայց սա ի միջի այլոց, խնդրում եմ երկար բարակ ինձ չբացատրես Т-72 առավելությունները արևմտյան անալոգների նկատմամբ, ինքս կկարդամ մի տեղ ինտերնետում:  
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գեոպոլիտիկ ուժի նկատմամբ համակրանքին կամ հակակրանքին, նկատառումդ լրիվ անտեղի ա: Ես ռուսներին սիրում եմ, որքան էլ որ դա տարօրինակ հնչի  Սիրում եմ, այնքան որքան իմ նեղ ազգային տեսանկյունից կարող եմ սիրել ցանկացած ուրիշ ազգի: Ես չեմ վստահում ռուսական քաղաքականությանը, ու դրա համար ունեմ հիմքեր, այնպես ինչպես ունի ցանկացած հայ, որը ծանոթ ա նախորդ դարասկզբի պատմությանը: Եթե հիշենք ոչ վաղ անցյալը, ապա Շահումյանն ու Գետաշենը դատարկվել են հենց ռուսների միջոցով, ռուսական բանակով: Ռուսները թքած ունեն բոլորիս վրա միասին ու առանձին-առանձին: Թուրքերը որ մտան Հայաստան, մեր վրով կանցնեն շատ ավելի արագ, քան ռուսները որոշում կընդունեն պաշտպանել մեզ, թե չպաշտպանել: Էտ 15 րեպո դիմանալու թեզը ամենամեծ աբսուրդն էր, որ ես լսել էի: Թուրքերը կարան Հայաստան չմտնեն ընդհանրապես, որ 15 րոպե դիմանալու խնդիր լինի: Եկու հրետանային գումարտակը Թուրքիայի տարածքից կես ժամում կարա հողին հավասարցնի Երևանը: Էս, հենց այնպես, օդի մեջ բլթոց, էլի խնդրում եմ ինձ երկար բարակ չբացատրել, թե ոնց ենք դիմադրելու հրետանային համազարկին: Խնդիրը սկբունքային ա - ես չեմ կարծում, որ ռուսական բանակաը Հայաստանում ա հայերին պաշտպանելու համար: Ռուսական բանակը Հայաստանում ա Կովկասում ռուսական ներկայությունը չկորցնելու համար, ու մենք դրան լավ նպաստում ենք մեր լաց ու կոցով: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե բանը հասնի ուղղակի համակրանքին, ապա, ասենք ինչի՞ չհամակրել ԱՄՆ-ին, հենց այնպես, խոսքի օրինակ, զուտ տեսականորեն: Կարծեմ ԱՄՆ նախագահի հովանու ներքո Սևրի համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրվել, իսկ այ ռուսների կողմից ստորագրվել ա Կարսի համաձայնագիր: Ո՞ր համաձայնագիրն ա ավելի լավը: 
> 
> 
> Իմ հայրենսեր եղբայր, իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ես ասել եմ «հենց հիմա»: Իմ խոսքը վերաբերվում էր ընդհանրապես մեր պաշտպանական դոկտիրինին, որը ներկայումս հիմնված ա Ռուսաստանից տոտալ կախվածության վրա: Իմ ուզածը դրանից ազատվելն ա: Էտ փտած ու վտանգավոր հոգեբանությունից ազատվելն ա: Ոնց ուզում ենք: Եթե կարանք, կարող ա Իսրայելի պես ատոմային ռումբ սարքենք մի հիսուն հատ, ու ոչ մեկից չվախենանք: Կարանք կանգնեցնենք թալանը, որ ինքներս կարողանանք տեխնիկա գնել ումից ուզում ենք - Ռուսաստանից, Չինաստանից, Ֆրանսիայից, ԱՄՆ-ից: Հարցը մեր ընդհանուր, երկարաժամկետ զարգացման կոնտեքստում ա պետք նայել: Թե չէ, որ հենց հիմայով նայեցինք, ապեր, մի հինգ-տաս տարի հետո էտ բազայի տանկերը արդեն ժանգի մեջ կորած են լինելու, բա էտ ժամանակ ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Ապեր, բայց դու խի՞ ես վիճում "պատմաբանի" հետ… դու որ գնում ես բժշկի/սընըխչիի ասում ե՞ս "մի հատ կույր աղիքս հանի" չէ չէ՞… պարգում ես ասում "բժիշկ ինչ որ պետք ա կդրի թափի"… 

ապեր ինքը տոշնի գիդի քանի հատ փիղ ու մարդ ա մասնակցել Ավարայրի ճակատամարտին ու էն բոլոր ճակատամարտերին որոնք 10000000000 լուսային տարի առաջ են եղել մեր հողի վրա մեր պապերի կողմից, քո կարծիքով չի կարա՞ իմանա հիմա մենք ինչ ռազմական կարողություններ ունենք… մանավանդ որ ինքը հենց "ռազմական գծով ա" *պռոֆեսիոնալ*…

----------

Artyom (30.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

ԱՄՆ-ում ապրելով ու թուրքերից կես երկրագունդ հեռու լինելով հեշտ է հայրենասեր երևալ: Չեմ կարծում, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող մարդը բարոյական իրավունք ունի քննարկել Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարցը: Իլիոնիոս նահանգի անվտանգության հարցի քննարկումը այս մարդուն ավելի կսազի...

----------

Artyom (30.06.2011), Malxas (01.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԱՄՆ-ում ապրելով ու թուրքերից կես երկրագունդ հեռու լինելով հեշտ է հայրենասեր երևալ: *Չեմ կարծում*, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող մարդը *բարոյական* իրավունք ունի քննարկել Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարցը: *Իլիոնիոս* նահանգի անվտանգության հարցի քննարկումը այս մարդուն ավելի կսազի...


սխալ ես կարծում Լիոն ջան, ունի բոլոր իրավունքները… կարա՞ս արգիլես, թե՞ պերսոնա նոն գրատա պտի հայտարարես… ըտենց նահանգ էլ ԱՄՆ-ում չկա… աղբյուրներդ ստուգի…

----------


## Lion

Խնդիրը բարոյական հարթության վրա է - խոսիր ինչքան ուզում ես... վերջում էլ կարաս CNN-ը միացնես (եթե իհարկե ժամային գոտիները բռնեն ու նեղություն տաս քեզ չքնել) և ուղիղ եթերով ապահով նայես, թե ոնց են Հայաստանի հայերը կռվում թուրքերի դեմ: Իսկ որ տրամադրությունդ լրիվ տեղը լինի, գուցե նաև փողոց դուրս գաս Հայոց եռագույնով - ահագին բանա, ասեմ քեզ, հանուն դրա արժե վիզ դնել, որ ՌԴ բազան հանեն Հայաստանից...

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иллинойс

----------

Malxas (01.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (01.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խնդիրը բարոյական հարթության վրա է - խոսիր ինչքան ուզում ես... վերջում էլ կարաս CNN-ը միացնես (եթե իհարկե ժամային գոտիները բռնեն ու նեղություն տաս քեզ չքնել) և ուղիղ եթերով ապահով նայել, թ*ե ոնց են Հայաստանի հայերը կռվում թուրքերի դեմ*: Իսկ որ տրամադրությունդ լրիվ տեղը լինի, գուցե նաև փողոց դուրս գաս Հայոց եռագույնով - ահագին բանա, ասեմ քեզ, հանուն դրա արժե վիզ դնել, որ ՌԴ բազան հանեն Հայաստանից...
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иллинойс


բայց ինչի՞ չէ որ… կարամ հլա մի բաժակ կոֆե էլ վերցնեմ… ձայնագրեմ հետո նայեմ… 

բայց քանի որ դու Հայաստանի մասին էդքան շատ ես մտածում, ուրեմն թող մնան… ու որ ավելի լավ քեզ զգաս, կարան մի հատ էլ մեզ հետևներիցս "հաքնեն", որ կասկած չմնա… 

*Իլիոնիոս*  չի ախպերս, Իլինոյ ա… չես ամաչու՞մ, եքյա պռոֆեսոր ես անգլերեն նահանգները կարդալ չգիտես… ամոթ ա, շաատ ամոթ ա…

----------


## Lion

Երբ մեզ, ոնց դու ասեցիր, "հետևներիցս "հաքնեն"", կարողա դու քեզ լավ զգաս, հեռավոր ամերիկաներում տենց բան պատահումա, բայց այ ես, օրինակ ասեմ քեզ, ինձ բացարձակապես էլ լավ չեմ զգա ու հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ նման բան չլինի: Ճիշտա, ձայնագրի, մեկ-մեկ էլ կարաս պաթետիկ տոնով ելույթ ունենաս ու մի քանի բանանի փող ուղարկես Հայաստան: Ի դեպ, ախպերս իմ ամերիկահայ, Իլիոնիսը առանց "ս"-ի է արտասանվում, *ուշադիր*, անգլերենի ամերիկյան դիալեկտում, որտեղ այն կրկնում է  ֆրանսերենի արտասանությունը: Այնպես որ այն, թե նման նահանգ չկա, մեղմ ասած ստախոսություն է - սովորիր հարազատ երկրիդ աշխարհագրությունը, պետք կգա... CNN նայելուց  :Smile:

----------

aragats (01.07.2011), Malxas (01.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երբ մեզ, ոնց դու ասեցիր, "հետևներիցս "հաքնեն"", կարողա դու քեզ լավ զգաս, հեռավոր ամերիկաներում տենց բան պատահումա, բայց այ ես, օրինակ ասեմ քեզ, ինձ բացարձակապես էլ լավ չեմ զգա ու հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ նման բան չլինի: Ճիշտա, ձայնագրի, մեկ-մեկ էլ կարաս պաթետիկ տոնով ելույթ ունենաս ու մի քանի բանանի փող ուղարկես Հայաստան: Ի դեպ, ախպերս իմ ամերիկահայ, Իլիոնիսը առանց "ս"-ի է արտասանվում, *ուշադիր*, անգլերենի ամերիկյան դիալեկտում, որտեղ այն կրկնում է  ֆրանսերենի արտասանությունը: Այնպես որ այն, թե նման նահանգ չկա, մեղմ ասած ստախոսություն է - սովորիր հարազատ երկրիդ աշխարհագրությունը, պետք կգա... CNN նայելուց


դե հիմա ուշադիր դու նայի ախպերս…
 կարդա… ով ա գրե՞լ… աբրիս, Լիոնը



> .................... *Իլիոնիոս* նահանգի անվտանգության հարցի քննարկումը այս մարդուն ավելի կսազի...


դե հիմա կարդա … ով ա գրե՞լ… աբրիս 




> …………………
> 
> *Իլիոնիոս*  չի ախպերս, *Իլինոյ ա*… չես ամաչու՞մ, եքյա պռոֆեսոր ես անգլերեն նահանգները կարդալ չգիտես… ամոթ ա, շաատ ամոթ ա…


 քո անգրագիտությունը վրես մի ֆռռցրա…
իսկ դատելով թե ինչ ջանասիրությամբ ես ռուսական բազաները Հայաստանում պահում ու պաշտպանում, կարելի ա վստահ ասել որ դեմ չես լինի եթե "հաքնեն" … ես կասեի դուրդ լավ էլ կգա

----------


## Lion

Երևի փորձել էս, դրա համար գիտես էդ "հաքնելու" հավեսը, բայց քո անգրագիտությունն ու այլ բնույթի կողմնորոշումը նորմալ մարդկանց վրա մի պրոեկտի  :Smile:  Իսկ նահանգը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, առկա է, այնպես որ հայրենիքիդ իմացությունն էլ, մեկա, ողորմելի վիճակումա...

----------

Malxas (01.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե, եթե "հենց հիմա" չես ասում, ուրեմն վիճելու տեղ այլևս բացարձակապես չեմ տեսնում... եթե իհարկե վիճելու առիթ չդարձնենք այն տարօրինակ համակրանքը, որ դու համառորեն վերարում էս ինձ երկրագնդի ամենամեծ ցամաքային կաթնասունի նկատմամբ  Իհարկե, Հայաստանի դաշնակիցը, իդեալում, ամենից ու նախևառաջ պետք է լինի հենց ինքը: Ու որ չմտածես, թե պահի տակ սա ասացի, տես թե ինչ եմ գրել իմ *Տարեգրքի 32-րդ հատորում,* այն հատվածում, որը նվիրված է 1064 թ-ի Անիի անկմանը. "_Հայաստանը պիտի պաշտպանի հայ զինվորը, հայ զինվորին պիտի ղեկավարի հայ հրամանատարը: Օտարը մեր դաշնակիցն է: Շահը համընկավ` կպաշտպանի, չհամընկավ` կթողնի կգնա: Մենք պիտի մեզ պաշտպանենք, սա է կյանքի ճշմարտությունը_":


Որերորդ հատորու՞մ:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Որերորդ հատորու՞մ:


*32-րդ հատորում*... ապեր  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *32-րդ հատորում*... ապեր


Հատոր 50 «Սև ոչխարներ»
Հատոր 51 «Սպիտակ ոչխարներ» 

 :LOL: 

Էս հատորների սցենարով կարծեմ Կարգին Սերիալ էլ կա:

----------

davidus (01.07.2011), Lion (01.07.2011), Mephistopheles (01.07.2011), Rammer (01.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի էդա - ինչ անենք, եթե նշված հատորներում նկարագրված դարաշրջաններում որպես տոտեմներ հենց սև կամ սպիտակ ոչխարներ ունեցող թուրքմենական ցեղերն էին գերիշխում Հայաստանում? Իսկ սերիալի պահով... կարծես շփոթում ես :Wink:

----------

Malxas (01.07.2011)

----------


## Rammer

Մի հատ անիկսոտ կա շատ եմ պատմել բայց մի հատ էլ պատմեմ էլի մարդ ես կարող մկեը պատահաբար լսած չլինի սովետի ժամանակավա անիկդոտա .
Լեհ դիսիդենտը ոսկե ձկնիկա բռնում:Դե ձուկը ասում ա 3 ցանկություն ասա անեմ: Էս լեհը բա ուզում եմ Չինաստանի մի միլլիանոց բանակը գա հարձակվի Լեհաստանի վրա ու հետ գնա: Երկրոդ ցանկությունը նույնը` Չինաստանը գա Լեհաստանի վրա հարձակվի ու հետ գնա...Նույնը երրորդ ցանկությունը: Ձուկը ասումա ապեր բայց դրա կայֆը որն ա, լեհը պատասխնումա "կայֆը էն ա որ չինական բանակը 6 անգամ Ռուսաստանի վրով անցնում ա ..."  :LOL: 

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում ա որ մեր կամ տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության ապահովման համար պետք է ինտեգրվել ինչ-որ անվտանգության համակարգի մեջ , ապա ակնհայտորեն Ռուսաստանը ամենավատ և ամենածախսատարն է այդ առումով միայն զուտ անվտագության առումով եմ ասում: Բացի դա Ռուսաստանը ակնհայտ Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը թուլացնող քաղաքականություն է վարում: Մի քանի օր առաջ Ադրբեջանը բոլորին ներկայացրեց իր ՀՕՊ S300-ը, որը միակ ռուսական արտադրության քիչ թե շատ մրցունակ ռազմական արտադրանքն է : Մենակ չասեք որ դա վտանգ չի ներկայացնում մեր համար և այլ անտրամաբանություններ...

----------

davidus (01.07.2011), Lion (01.07.2011), Malxas (01.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (01.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի փորձել էս, դրա համար գիտես էդ "հաքնելու" հավեսը, բայց քո անգրագիտությունն ու այլ բնույթի կողմնորոշումը նորմալ մարդկանց վրա մի պրոեկտի  Իսկ նահանգը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, առկա է, այնպես որ հայրենիքիդ իմացությունն էլ, մեկա, ողորմելի վիճակումա...


ապեր էս 2 էջ ա ռուսների գովքն ես անում… խեր ըլնի… սխալդ նաղդ ցույց ենք տալիս էլի լեկցիա ես կարդում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հատ անիկսոտ կա շատ եմ պատմել բայց մի հատ էլ պատմեմ էլի մարդ ես կարող մկեը պատահաբար լսած չլինի սովետի ժամանակավա անիկդոտա .
> Լեհ դիսիդենտը ոսկե ձկնիկա բռնում:Դե ձուկը ասում ա 3 ցանկություն ասա անեմ: Էս լեհը բա ուզում եմ Չինաստանի մի միլլիանոց բանակը գա հարձակվի Լեհաստանի վրա ու հետ գնա: Երկրոդ ցանկությունը նույնը` Չինաստանը գա Լեհաստանի վրա հարձակվի ու հետ գնա...Նույնը երրորդ ցանկությունը: Ձուկը ասումա ապեր բայց դրա կայֆը որն ա, լեհը պատասխնումա "կայֆը էն ա որ չինական բանակը 6 անգամ Ռուսաստանի վրով անցնում ա ..." 
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում ա որ մեր կամ տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության ապահովման համար պետք է ինտեգրվել ինչ-որ անվտանգության համակարգի մեջ , ապա ակնհայտորեն Ռուսաստանը ամենավատ և ամենածախսատարն է այդ առումով միայն զուտ անվտագության առումով եմ ասում: Բացի դա Ռուսաստանը ակնհայտ Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը թուլացնող քաղաքականություն է վարում: Մի քանի օր առաջ Ադրբեջանը բոլորին ներկայացրեց իր ՀՕՊ S300-ը, որը միակ ռուսական արտադրության քիչ թե շատ մրցունակ ռազմական արտադրանքն է : Մենակ չասեք որ դա վտանգ չի ներկայացնում մեր համար և այլ անտրամաբանություններ...


ապեր, վտամգ չի… ռուսները մեր դարավոր բարեկամներն են

----------


## Lion

> Մի հատ անիկսոտ կա շատ եմ պատմել բայց մի հատ էլ պատմեմ էլի մարդ ես կարող մկեը պատահաբար լսած չլինի սովետի ժամանակավա անիկդոտա .
> Լեհ դիսիդենտը ոսկե ձկնիկա բռնում:Դե ձուկը ասում ա 3 ցանկություն ասա անեմ: Էս լեհը բա ուզում եմ Չինաստանի մի միլլիանոց բանակը գա հարձակվի Լեհաստանի վրա ու հետ գնա: Երկրոդ ցանկությունը նույնը` Չինաստանը գա Լեհաստանի վրա հարձակվի ու հետ գնա...Նույնը երրորդ ցանկությունը: Ձուկը ասումա ապեր բայց դրա կայֆը որն ա, լեհը պատասխնումա "կայֆը էն ա որ չինական բանակը 6 անգամ Ռուսաստանի վրով անցնում ա ..." 
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում ա որ մեր կամ տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության ապահովման համար պետք է ինտեգրվել ինչ-որ անվտանգության համակարգի մեջ , ապա ակնհայտորեն Ռուսաստանը ամենավատ և ամենածախսատարն է այդ առումով միայն զուտ անվտագության առումով եմ ասում: Բացի դա Ռուսաստանը ակնհայտ Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը թուլացնող քաղաքականություն է վարում: Մի քանի օր առաջ Ադրբեջանը բոլորին ներկայացրեց իր ՀՕՊ S300-ը, որը միակ ռուսական արտադրության քիչ թե շատ մրցունակ ռազմական արտադրանքն է : Մենակ չասեք որ դա վտանգ չի ներկայացնում մեր համար և այլ անտրամաբանություններ...


*Rammer* ջան, անեկդոտդ հզոր էր, բայց պոստիդ երկրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ կրկին հարց - ինչ էս առաջարկում հիմա, այս պահին?

*Mephistopheles*




> ապեր էս 2 էջ ա ռուսների գովքն ես անում… խեր ըլնի… սխալդ նաղդ ցույց ենք տալիս էլի լեկցիա ես կարդում…


Սուտ էս ասում - եթե որևէ երկիր արժե, որ ես իր գովքն անեմ, դա միայն ու միայն Հայաստանն է :Smile:

----------

aragats (01.07.2011), Malxas (01.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Rammer* ջան, անեկդոտդ հզոր էր, բայց պոստիդ երկրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ կրկին հարց - ինչ էս առաջարկում հիմա, այս պահին?


Լիոն, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա նույն անկապ հարցը տալ:

Այս պահին առաջարկում ենք թուլանալ ու հաճույք ստանալ Ռուսատանի կողմից բռնաբարվելուց:

----------


## Lion

Այ թե առաջարկ էր... գրողը տանի  :Bad:  Ես այլ առաջարկ ունեմ` առաջարկում եմ հզոր Հայաստան կառուցել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> *Rammer* ջան, անեկդոտդ հզոր էր, բայց պոստիդ երկրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ կրկին հարց - ինչ էս առաջարկում հիմա, այս պահին?
> 
> *Mephistopheles*
> 
> 
> 
> Սուտ էս ասում - եթե որևէ երկիր արժե, որ ես իր գովքն անեմ, դա միայն ու միայն Հայաստանն է


Առաջարկում եմ ինձ ընտերք նախագահ 5-7 տարի հետո Հայաստանը դառնա ուժեղ և բարեկեցիկ քաղաքացի ունեցող երկիր...Ազնիվ խոսք:

----------

Lion (01.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Առաջարկում եմ ինձ ընտերք նախագահ 5-7 տարի հետո Հայաստանը դառնա ուժեղ և բարեկեցիկ քաղաքացի ունեցող երկիր...Ազնիվ խոսք:


Չես կարող  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Չես կարող


Ինչու Malxas ջան?

----------


## Malxas

> Ինչու Malxas ջան?


Չեն թողնի  :Smile: 
Իսկ դու իսկապես բանտարկյալ ես? Թե դա պարզապես ինչ որ հոգեվիճակ է:

----------


## Մովսես

> Առաջարկում եմ ինձ ընտերք նախագահ 5-7 տարի հետո Հայաստանը դառնա ուժեղ և բարեկեցիկ քաղաքացի ունեցող երկիր...Ազնիվ խոսք:


Դե զգույշ ընթացքում թուրքերը երկու կողմից չհարձակվեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսներն իրենք իրենց տանկերը չեն ուզում գնել 

Минобороны РФ не будет закупать отечественные танки

----------


## Lion

> Ռուսներն իրենք իրենց տանկերը չեն ուզում գնել 
> 
> Минобороны РФ не будет закупать отечественные танки


Անհասկանալի է հղման իմաստը՝ որ ի՞նչ: Ասենք թե ռուսական տանկերը վատն են, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ասենք թե ՌԴ բազան հեռացավ Հայաստանից` տեղն ինչ էս ռեալ առաջարկում? Եթե առաջարկ ունես, ասա, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պոստդ ուղղակի թեմայի տեսակետից ֆլուդ է...

----------


## Artgeo

Հարցման արդյունքներն են հետաքրքիր, կոնկրետ էս պահի դրությամբ.

Երկրում ապրող - ավելի քան 67 % գտնում է, որ Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի, այսինքն փաստացի կողմ է ռուսների հեռացմանը:
Երկիրը ղեկավարող - մոտ 23 %-ը դեմ է հայերի կողմից ինքություն ստանալուն և պատրաստ է զիջել հողը ռուսներին:

Համարյա 10 %-ը հոգնել է թե՛ առաջիններից, թե՛ վերջիններից ու պատրաստվում է հեռանալ Հայաստանից:

Անկեղծ... մի տեսակ տխուր ու ուրախ ցուցանիշներ են:

----------


## Lion

Օրինակ ես գտնում եմ, որ *Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի,* բայց առայժմ դեմ եմ ռուսների հեռացմանը:

----------

Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Հարցման արդյունքներն են հետաքրքիր, կոնկրետ էս պահի դրությամբ.
> 
> Երկրում ապրող - ավելի քան 67 % գտնում է, որ Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի, այսինքն փաստացի կողմ է ռուսների հեռացմանը:
> Երկիրը ղեկավարող - մոտ 23 %-ը դեմ է հայերի կողմից ինքություն ստանալուն և պատրաստ է զիջել հողը ռուսներին:


 Հարցման արդյունքների մեկնաբանությունդ ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ: Եթե մարդ քվեարկում է առաջին կամ չորրորդ տարբերակի օգտին, դա ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ նա հայրենասեր չէ կամ առավել ևս դեմ է Հայաստանի ինքնությանը: Ամեն ինչ արվում է շահերից ելնելով, և եթե մեր երկրի ղեկավարությունը գտնում է, որ ռուսական ռազմաբազայի գտնվելու ժամանակը պետք է երկարեցվի, ուրեմն դա երկրի անվտանգության շահերից է բխում: Եթե մեր երկրից ռուսական ռազմաբազաները հանվեն, արդեն ՆԱՏՕ-ն կփորձի քիթը խոթել տարածաշրջան: Կարծում եմ առաջին տարբերակն ավելի ընդունելի է:
Հ.Գ. Անձամբ ես քվեարկել եմ չորրորդ տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

Lion (04.07.2011), Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անհասկանալի է հղման իմաստը՝ որ ի՞նչ: Ասենք թե ռուսական տանկերը վատն են, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ասենք թե ՌԴ բազան հեռացավ Հայաստանից`* տեղն ինչ էս ռեալ առաջարկում? Եթե առաջարկ ունես, ասա, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պոստդ ուղղակի թեմայի տեսակետից ֆլուդ է..*.


ես ունեմ առաջարկ, մի շատ խելացի ու հանճարեղ պատմաբան տվել ա դրա պատասխանը…




> Այ թե առաջարկ էր... գրողը տանի  *Ես այլ առաջարկ ունեմ` առաջարկում եմ հզոր Հայաստան կառուցել*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անհասկանալի է հղման իմաստը՝ որ ի՞նչ: Ասենք թե ռուսական տանկերը վատն են, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ասենք թե ՌԴ բազան հեռացավ Հայաստանից` տեղն ինչ էս ռեալ առաջարկում? Եթե առաջարկ ունես, ասա, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պոստդ ուղղակի թեմայի տեսակետից ֆլուդ է...


Առաջարկում եմ ռուսական տանկերը որպես մետաղի ջարդոն վաճառել պարսիկներին, իսկ էտ փողով մի երկու հատ կարգին էլիտար շենք սարքել Երևանի կենտրոնում: 

Министр обороны США: Российская военная техника устарела и не несет никакой угрозы

Российская армия отказывается от закупки устаревшей военной техники

Сердюков хочет запустить ракету "Булава" в производство




> История испытаний межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты "Булава" полна неудач и аварий.

----------


## Lion

Եկեք ընդհանուր համաձայնության այս նոտայի վրա էլ ավարտենք այս թեման: Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ասվեց, իսկ ՌԴ ռազմա-արդյունաբերական համալիրի և ՊՆ հակասությունները քննարկելը արդեն հաստատ այս թեմայի առարկան չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկեք ընդհանուր համաձայնության այս նոտայի վրա էլ ավարտենք այս թեման: Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ասվեց, իսկ ՌԴ ռազմա-արդյունաբերական համալիրի և ՊՆ հակասությունները քննարկելը արդեն հաստատ այս թեմայի առարկան չեն


Արի թող թեմայի առարկան մոդերները որոշեն: 

http://www.belvpo.com/2168.html

http://www.bagnet.org/news/summaries...10-07-19/55015

http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/506342/cat/94/

http://svpressa.ru/society/article/16540/

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս բանակի հետ մենք համաձայնագիր ենք կնքում ևս 49 տարով, որ իրանց *փդած բանակը* վզներիս փաթաթելով համ էլ ձեռներիցս տնտեսությունն առնեն, գազով, լույսով, տրանսպորտով, կապով, ու նույնիսկ թույլ չտան, որ Իրանի հետ նորմալ գազամուղ կառուցենք:

----------


## Lion

Մի ուրիշ զարգացում էլ, կա, *Տրիբուն* ջան: Հայաստանը տոտալ մոբիլիզացիայի դեպքում կարող է զենքի տակ դնել մինչև 300.000 ռազմիկ (հաշվում եմ միայն տղամարդկանց, բայց մեր աղջիկներին էլ պետք չէ հաշվից հանել, մեկա, որ թուրքն եկավ, աղջիկ թե տղա, սաղիս վերջը կգա): Կարելի է սահմանափակ ուժերով դիմանալ Արցախի լեռներում (պիտի որ հերիքի, 92-94 թվականներին ավելի վատ հարաբերակցությամբ է հերիքել), հիմնական ուժերն է շարժել դեպի Թուրքիայի սահման ու փորձ կատարել հիմնավորապես "*խմել թուրքերի արունը*": Եթե արևմտյան սահման փոխադրվող մեր բանակին գումարենք քո այդքան չսիրած ՌԴ 102-րդ ռազմաբազայի ուժերը, ինչպես նաև ՌԴ օդուժի առկայությունը, ապա պետք է որ դիմանանք, ծանր մարտերով ու կորուստներով, արյունով ու ավերով, բայց... *պետք է որ* դիմանանք, *Տրիբուն*, այլ ելք չկա, իսկ մեկը ես ու, վստահ եմ, իմ պես շատերն էլ հայերից, հաստատ *գաղթական չենք դառնա:* Կդիմանանք, կխմենք թուրքերի արյունը գոնե մի քանի օր, թեկուզ մարտերով նահանջելով, բնակչության հետ դեպի արևելք նահանջելով ու թուրքերի արունը խմելով հաստատ մի կես ամիս կդիմանանք, իսկ այնտեղ... ով գիտի, գուցե և մի դուռ կբացվի: "*Береженного бог бережет*", գիտես չէ, տենց մի խոսք կա: Գուցե և այդ պահին լրիվ պատահաբար մի փոքրիկ կոնֆլիկտ ծագի Վրաստանի ու Հարավային Օսեթիայի միջև և ՌԴ ռազմական բռունցքը ուղիղ ելք բացի Վրաստանի միջով դեպի Հայաստան: Հաշվի առնելով վերջին պատերազմի փորձը, երբ ՌԴ տանկերը առանց լուրջ դժվարության հասան Թբիլիսիի մոտակայքերը, հաշվի առնելով ջավախահայության դիրքորոշումը, գուցե և ստացվի...




> Ու էս բանակի հետ մենք համաձայնագիր ենք կնքում ևս 49 տարով, որ իրանց *փդած բանակը* վզներիս փաթաթելով համ էլ ձեռներիցս տնտեսությունն առնեն, գազով, լույսով, տրանսպորտով, կապով, ու նույնիսկ թույլ չտան, որ Իրանի հետ նորմալ գազամուղ կառուցենք:


Գազ լույսն ու տրանսպորտը մի կողմ թողնենք և էլի հարց տանք հարգարժան *Տրիբունին* - ինչ էս առաջարկում? Առայժմ կարծես ողջամիտ առաջարկ չի հնչել...

Համենայն դեպս և ամեն դեպքում, հիշելով վերևում վարվող մեր խոսկցությունը, 102-րդ ռազմաբազան այդ գործում մեզ հաստատ լիքը օգուտ կտա...

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարցման արդյունքների մեկնաբանությունդ ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ:


Գիտեմ, ճշմարտությունը ծանր ա: 



> Եթե մարդ քվեարկում է առաջին կամ չորրորդ տարբերակի օգտին, դա ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ նա հայրենասեր չէ կամ առավել ևս դեմ է Հայաստանի ինքնությանը:


Ամենևին ոչ: Մարդ կարա անկեղծորեն հայրենասեր լինել ու ռուսի զորք բերի Հայաստան: Օրինակ դաշնակների պես: 



> Ամեն ինչ արվում է շահերից ելնելով, և եթե մեր երկրի ղեկավարությունը գտնում է, որ ռուսական ռազմաբազայի գտնվելու ժամանակը պետք է երկարեցվի, ուրեմն դա երկրի անվտանգության շահերից է բխում: Եթե մեր երկրից ռուսական ռազմաբազաները հանվեն, արդեն ՆԱՏՕ-ն կփորձի քիթը խոթել տարածաշրջան: Կարծում եմ առաջին տարբերակն ավելի ընդունելի է:


Ո՞ւմ շահերից ելնելով: Մե՞ր՝ հայությա՞ն, Հայաստանի՞:

Երկրի ղեկավարությունը ամենևին կասկած չունեմ, որ ինչ անում ա, անում ա երկրի շահերից ելնելով: Թե՛ երկաթգծի հանձնումը, թե՛ գազի ու հոսանքի հանձնումը, թե՛ ռուսական զորքի ժամկետի երկարացումը... մի քիչ մանրանամ, երկրի շահերից ելնելով մարդկանց տնից վռնդելը, մետրոյի թանկացումը, գազի գնի բարձրացումը, հարկախեղդ անելն ու մարտի մեկը... Եթե ինչ-որ բան մոռացա, խնդրում եմ երկրի շահերից բխող գործողությունների ցուցակը համալրել: 


*Ի դեպ, խնդրում եմ նշել այն երկրները, որտեղ ռուսական զորք է կանգնած:*  Ինչպես նաև այդ  երկր(ներ)ի տնտեսաբարոյական բնութագրի զարգացումն այդ զորքի ներկայության ընթացքում: 

Հետո երկրի շահերից խոսենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2011), Տրիբուն (04.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Но, сомнительно, что в случае совместного удара армии Азербайджана (90-100 тыс.) и турецкой армии (общая численность до 600 тыс.), Армения выдержит. РФ же не успеет перебросить достаточное количество войск на территорию Армении вовремя – Грузия транзит через свою территорию уже закрыла. Дальнейшие перспективы войны сомнительны – РФ ещё не настолько слаба, чтобы отнять у неё Северный Кавказ силой, да и местность не подходящая для широкомасштабных боевых действий – при господстве турецких сил на Южном Кавказе, враждебности к России Грузии и Азербайджана. Стороны, при давлении «мирового сообщества» будут искать компромисс и найдут его, турки уйдут из Армении, а Нагорный Карабах получит Азербайджан. Россия потерпит мощное политическое поражение. Про ядерное оружие говорить глупо – удар по Стамбулу. Анкаре, или турецким армиям, вызовет уже вмешательство США и стран НАТО, Москву обвинят в развязывании ядерной войны, геноциде, гуманитарной катастрофе, сделают «мировым злом».


Չեմ կարծում, որ Թուրքիան հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում Ադրբեջանի «խաթր» կհամարձակվի դուրս գալ ռուսների դեմ (չպետք է մոռանալ Հարավային Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի հետ կապված զարգացումները, երբ Ռուսաստանը հաշված ժամերի ընթացքում համարյա հասավ Թբիլիսի, իսկ Վրաստանի հովանավոր ՆԱՏՕ-ն բավարարվեց միայն Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ժամանակավոր տնտեսական պատժամիջոցների կիրառմամբ): Ռուսաստանն անշուշտ մեծ ռազմական ներուժ ունի և տիրապետում է այնպիսի զենքերի, որ ռազմական գործողությունների դեպքում ամենևին էլ պարտադիր չէ, որ Վրաստանի տարածքով տարանցում ունենա և պարտադիր էլ չէ, որ միջուկային զենք կիրառի: Իմ կարծիքով, Թուրքիան կբավարարվի միայն Ադրբեջանին ռազմական օգնություն ցույց տալով (Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանինը կլինի թե ոչ, նա դրանից առանձնապես օգուտ էլ չունի):



> Ու էս բանակի հետ մենք համաձայնագիր ենք կնքում ևս 49 տարով, որ իրանց *փդած բանակը* վզներիս փաթաթելով…


 Իսկ մենք նորերը գնելու հնարավորություն ունե՞նք:



> Առաջարկում եմ ռուսական տանկերը որպես մետաղի ջարդոն վաճառել պարսիկներին, իսկ էտ փողով մի երկու հատ կարգին էլիտար շենք սարքել Երևանի կենտրոնում:


 Ավելի խելամիտ առաջարկ ունե՞ս:

----------

Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հարցման արդյունքների կապակցությամբ - իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հարցերը հաջող չեն ձևակերպված, քանի որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի պատասխանը չի բացառում մյուսները: Այսպես, ես քվեարկել եմ. "_...նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են_" տարբերակի օգտին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես դեմ եմ. "_Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի_" տարբերակին և բացառում եմ, որ. "_...նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի_": Իր հերթին այս ամենը չի նշանակում, որ ես պետք է. "_դրական_" կամ. "_բացասական_" վերաբերվեմ այդ բազայի ներկայությանը, քանի որ այլ ալտերնատիվ առայժմ չկա: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ հարցման հարցի և տարբերակների հետ տրամաբանական որևէ կապ չունի նաև. "_Շուտով մեկնում եմ Հայաստանից_" տարբերակը, քանի որ նույն հավանականությամբ կարելի էր ավելացնել, օրինակ. "_Ես Հայաստանում չեմ բնակվում_" տարբերակը:

Մի խոսքով, հարցերը կոռեկտ չէին կառուցված, ինչը նշանակում է, որ արդյունքների մասին դատողություններ անելն էլ ճիշտ չէ...

----------

Artyom (04.07.2011), Malxas (05.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (04.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Երկրի ղեկավարությունը ամենևին կասկած չունեմ, որ ինչ անում ա, անում ա երկրի շահերից ելնելով: Թե՛ երկաթգծի հանձնումը, թե՛ գազի ու հոսանքի հանձնումը, թե՛ ռուսական զորքի ժամկետի երկարացումը... մի քիչ մանրանամ, երկրի շահերից ելնելով մարդկանց տնից վռնդելը, մետրոյի թանկացումը, գազի գնի բարձրացումը, հարկախեղդ անելն ու մարտի մեկը... Եթե ինչ-որ բան մոռացա, խնդրում եմ երկրի շահերից բխող գործողությունների ցուցակը համալրել: :


 Ասածս վերաբերում էր միայն երկրի ռազմական անվտանգությանը:



> Ամենևին ոչ: Մարդ կարա անկեղծորեն հայրենասեր լինել ու ռուսի զորք բերի Հայաստան: Օրինակ դաշնակների պես:


 Իսկ մենք հնարավորություն ունե՞նք ինքներս պաշտպանենք մեր սահմանները: Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվենք, ապա պարտադիր ժամկետային ծառայությունը պետք է դարձնել 3 տարի, էլ չեմ ասում պատերազմի դեպքում հնարավոր զարգացումները: Անձամբ քեզ ինչո՞վ են խանգարում սահմանին կանգնած ռուսները:

----------

Lion (04.07.2011), Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ինֆորմացիա խորհելու համար...

*Թուրքական ճակատ*
Ավելի մանրամասն անդրադառնանք Հայաստանի համար խիստ վտանգավոր մյուս ճակատին: Հայաստանում ազգային անվտանգության ոլորտի թերամշակ լինելու ամենալուրջ հետևանքն այն է, որ նույնիսկ կառավարական մակարդակում բացակայում է պատրաստվածությունը “*ամենավատ օրվան*”՝ Թուրքիայի հնարավոր ներխուժմանը: 
Ճիշտ է, միջազգային արդի դրության մի շարք հանգամանքներ առայժմ *խիստ նվազեցնում են* թուրքական ներխուժման հավանականությունը: Այդ հանգամանքներից են՝ 
ա) *հայ-ռուսական ռազմական դաշինքի առկայությունը.*
բ) Թուրքիայի ներքին և արտաքին ծանր խնդիրները (տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, քրդերի քաղաքականմշակութային պահանջները, Կիպրոսի հյուսիսային մասի շարունակվող բռնազավթումից առաջացող միջազգային բարդությունները, Հունաստանի և Սիրիայի հետ խիստ լարված հարաբերությունները, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը և այլն). 
գ) Հայաստան ներխուժելու դեպքում Թուրքիան կանգնելու է միջազգային կազմակերպությունների և մի շարք պետությունների դատապարտման՝ ներառյալ դիվանագիտական, քաղաքական ու տնտեսական ճնշումների ենթարկվելու վտանգի առջև: Հատկապես խիստ կլինեն Ռուսաստանի, Իրանի, Սիրիայի, Հունաստանի, Կիպրոսի, Եվրոպական Միության, գուցե նաև ԱՄՆի քննադատությունն ու հակազդեցությունը: Իր դերը կխաղա նաև հայկական սփյուռքը: 

Այսպիսով՝ առայժմ, աշխարհաքաղաքական ներկա պայմաններում, Թուրքիան հազիվ թե ընդունի Հայաստան ներխուժելու և այդ քայլով մի լրացուցիչ միջազգային գլխացավանք ձեռքբերելու որոշում: Վերոհիշյալ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով՝ Հայաստանը քայքայելու և կործանելու իր ծրագրերը Թուրքիան մինչև այսօր փորձել է իրականացնել ո՛չ թե բացահայտ հարձակման դիմելով, այլ Ադրբեջանի ձեռքերով ու շրջափակման միջոցով: 

Սակայն վերն ասվածից *ամենևին չի հետևում,* թե Հայաստանի թուրքական ճակատի անվտանգությունն այլևս չպետք է մեզ անհանգստացնի…

*Հայաստանի ռազմավարությունը 
թուրքական հնարավոր ներխուժման դեպքում* 

Ինչպիսի՞ ռազմավարություն պետք է ընտրի Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ հնարավոր պատերազմում:

Ընդունված տեսակետն այն է, որ թուրքական բանակը, օգտագործելով իր թվային առավելությունը, աշխարհագրական-տարածքային մեծ գերակշռությունը և Հայաստանի ռազմավարական խորություն չունենալը, սկզբունքորեն ի վիճակի է հաղթահարելու հայկական պաշտպանական գծերը և, մասամբ կամ ամբողջությամբ, գրավելու Հայաստանը: Այս տեսակետի հիման վրա արվում է այն ծանոթ հետևությունը, որ սեփական ուժերով թուրքերին դիմակայելու մասին չարժե նույնիսկ մտածել, այլ հույսը պետք է դնել միմիայն օտար դաշնակից ուժերի, նախ և առաջ Ռուսաստանի ռազմական միջամտության վրա: 

Հայաստանի պետական շինարարության մեջ թույլ տրված խոշոր վրիպումները մասամբ առաջացել են ռազմավարական իրադրության *ճիշտ այսպիսի թերի ընկալումներից և սեփական ուժերի թերագնահատումից:* Հայկական բանակը կառուցվել է Ռուսաստանի հավերժական հովանավորության և հայ-ռուսական դաշինքին Ռուսաստանի անխախտ հավատարմության նախադրյալի վրա, որը, ցավոք, իրապաշտ չէ: Նախ՝ պետությունների “սիրո” վրա հիմնված հավերժական դաշինքներ ընդհանրապես չեն լինում: Հետո, ինչպես ցույց է տվել պատմությունը, Ռուսաստանը քանիցս *չի տրամադրել կամ չի կարողացել* տրամադրել Հայաստանին նախապես խոստացած օգնությունը (1722-35 թթ., 1878 թ., 1914-18 թթ., որոշ չափով նաև 1988-1997 թթ.): Երբեմն Ռուսաստանին ստիպել են զոհել Հայաստանն ու հայկական շահերը, երբեմն էլ հյուսիսային այդ կայսրությունը բավարար հնարավորություններ կամ պարզապես ցանկություն ու կամք չի ունեցել այդ շահերը պաշտպանելու համար: Մեզանից անկախ պատճառներով՝ նույնը չի բացառվում նաև ապագայում, որին մենք պետք է *այսօրվանից ու մշտապես պատրաստ լինենք:* Ի՛նչ խոսք, Ռուսաստանի հետ մեր ռազմա-քաղաքական դաշինքն *անգնահատելի նշանակություն ունի* Հայաստանի ռազմական անվտանգության համար, և անհրաժեշտ է այն ամեն կերպ փայփայել և ամրապնդել: Սակայն, ինչպես վերը նշել ենք, ռուսական ռազմական “հովանոցը”, մի կողմից, այսօր իսկ բավարար չէ Հայաստանի թուրքական ճակատի պաշտպանունակությունը 100 տոկոսով ապահովելու համար, մյուս կողմից՝ անկախ մեր ցանկությունից, Ռուսաստանի հովանավորությունը, ներքին կամ արտաքին հանգամանքների բերումով, մի գեղեցիկ օր կարող է հանկարծ հօդս ցնդել ընդհանրապես կամ թեկուզ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակահատվածով: Այդ կարճաժամկետ կամ երկարաժամկետ հատվածում Հայաստանը *կարող է հայտնվել միայնակ* թուրքական բանակների առջև: 

Այս կապակցությամբ մի պահ շեղվենք և նկատենք, որ յուրաքանչյուր կայացած պետություն իր ռազմական քաղաքականությունը կառուցում է *հավանական վատթարագույն սցենարների հաշվառման վրա:* Ազգային անվտանգության հարցերում այս մոտեցումը վաղուց արմատացել է զարգացած երկրներում՝ ներառյալ ԱՄՆում, շնորհիվ նաև քաղաքագետների ու ռազմավարաբանների: Հարվարդի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, ճանաչված ռազմավարագետ *Սամուել Հանտինգտոնն*, օրինակ, սկսած 1950-ականներից՝ “_պատճառաբանում է, որ ամերիկյան հասարակությունը պետք է ունենա այնպիսի զինվորական և հետախուզական ծառայություններ, որոնք մտածում են ամենաողբերգական, հոռետեսական կատեգորիաներով_”: Իսկ Հայաստանի պարագայում վտանգի գերագնահատումը թեև կարող է ունենալ որոշակի բացասական հետևանքներ (այդ թվում՝ տնտեսության վրա լրացուցիչ ռազմական ծախսեր դնելով), սակայն այն *անհամեմատելիորեն պակաս վնասաբեր է* վտանգի թերագնահատումից, որը սպառնում է ազգի բուն գոյությանը: Իհարկե, լավագույն լուծումը վտանգի ճշգրիտ որոշումն է: 

Ինչևէ, մի պահ պատկերացնենք *Ռուսաստանից և միջազգային համայնքից լքված և Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի ռազմական զորության առջև մեն-մենակ մնացած Հայաստանը և դարձյալ առաջադրենք նույն հարցը. ինչպիսի՞ պաշտպանական ռազմավարություն ու մարտավարություն պետք է ունենա Հայաստանը՝ միայնակ դիմագրավելու համար թուրքական կամ թուրք-ադրբեջանական հնարավոր ներխուժմանը:* Ահա ա՛յս հարցը պետք է դրված լինի Հայաստանի ռազմական քաղաքականության հիմքում: 

Պատասխանը միակն է՝ *Հայաստանը պետք է ձգտի թշնամու համար հնարավորին չափ ցավալի, դժվարին ու նույնիսկ անհնարին դարձնել իր զավթումը:* “Միևնույն է՝ կպարտվենք, հետևաբար, դիմադրությունն անիմաստ է” փաստարկը քննադատության չի դիմանում: Սառը պատերազմի տարիներին ինչպես ԱՄՆը, այնպես էլ Խորհրդային Միությունը հասկանում էին, որ հակառակորդի հարձակման դեպքում ոչ միայն պարտվելու են, այլ բնաջնջվելու են: Սակայն նրանցից որևէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի առաջնորդվել “միևնույն է՝ բնաջնջվելու ենք, ուստի դիմադրությանը նախապատրաստվելն անիմաստ է” մտայնությամբ: Երկուսն էլ հասկանում էին, որ *հակառակորդը չի հանդգնի հարձակվել, եթե համոզված լինի, որ ծանր կորուստներ է տալու:* Արդ՝ պարզ է, որ թուրքական (կամ թուրք-ադրբեջանական) ներխուժումը սպառնալու է Հայաստանի և հայ ազգի ֆիզիկական գոյությանը: Պարզ է նաև, որ առայժմ Հայաստանն ի վիճակի չէ համարժեք սպառնալիք ներկայացնելու Թուրքիայի անվտանգությանը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մեր հակահարվածը առայժմ չի կարող սպառնալ Թուրքիային նույն հետևանքներով, ինչ Թուրքիայի հնարավոր հարձակումը Հայաստանի վրա: Սակայն աներկբայելի ճշմարտությունը հետևյալն է. *որքան ավելի դժվար ու ցավալի (ոչ անպայման՝ անհնարին) լինի Հայաստանի զավթումը, այնքան ավելի պակաս կլինի Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիայի հավանականությունը:* Զուգահեռաբար՝ որքան ավելի պատրաստ լինի Հայաստանը միայնակ ու հնարավորին չափ երկար դիմագրավել ագրեսիային, այնքան ավելի մեծ կլինի Ռուսաստանի և այլ պետությունների ցանկությունը ռազմականապես օժանդակել և դաշնակցել նրան: 

Այն մտայնությունը, թե Հայաստանն անպայման պարտություն կկրի Թուրքիայի կամ Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի դեմ պատերազմում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, սխալ է: Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ *բազմիցս է պատահել,* երբ փոքրաթիվ և պակաս սպառազինված ուժերը կարողացել են հաղթանակ պոկել տասնապատիկ գերակշիռ ուժեր ունեցող հակառակորդից: 

Վերջին ժամանակաշրջանի օրինակներից կարելի է հիշել ինչպես երկարատև հակամարտությունը *Իսրայելի և արաբական երկրների միջև*, այնպես էլ 1994-96 թթ. Չեչնիա-Ռուսաստան պատերազմը: Եթե համեմատենք, մի կողմից, Հայաստանի (ներառյալ Արցախի) ռազմական հնարավորությունները, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի հնարավորությունները միասին վերցված, ապա մեր դրությունը *զգալիորեն նախընտրելի է* Չեչնիայի դրությունից: Հատկապես կարևոր է այն հանգամանքը, որ Հայաստանն անկախ պետություն է և մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի մանրակրկիտ ծրագրելու և նախապատրաստելու իր պաշտպանությունը: Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված անկախությունը նաև այլ առավելություն ունի, այն է՝ ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, Ռուսաստանի՝ Չեչնիայում ծավալած գործողությունների՝ Թուրքիան *զրկված է լինելու իր ագրեսիան շատ երկարաձգելու հնարավորությունից՝* և՛ միջազգային համայնքի բարձրացվելիք բողոքի ալիքի, և՛ հատկապես Թուրքիայի տարածաշրջանային հակառակորդների (նախ՝ Ռուսաստանի և Իրանի, ապա և՝ Սիրիայի և Հունաստանի) ձեռնարկելիք միջոցների պատճառով: Ուստի Հայաստանի *թեկուզ մի քանի ամսյա դիմադրությունը* բավարար է լինելու թուրքական բանակի հետքաշումն ապահովելու, տարածաշրջանային դաշնակիցներից ռազմական ու դիվանագիտական աջակցություն ստանալու համար: 

Պատերազմի ելքը հաճախ որոշում է ոչ թե թվային գերակշռությունը, այլ միջազգային և ներքին իրադրության բազմապիսի հանգամանքների երբեմն անկանխատեսելի խաչաձևումը: Նախապես պարտված կարելի է համարել միայն այն կողմին, որը հանգամանորեն չի ծրագրում իր դիմադրությունը հավանական բոլոր պատերազմներում, հրաժարվում է միայնակ դիմադրելու հնարավորության մտքից: 

Կա տեսակետ, թե Ռուսաստանի հովանավորությունից զրկվելու և թուրքական կամ թուրքադրբեջանական միաժամանակյա հարձակմանը ենթարկվելու հավանականությունն այսօրվա ռազմական իրողությունների դեպքում Հայաստանին դնելու է անմխիթար կացության մեջ: Հանկարծակի հարձակման դեպքում թշնամու առնվազն հնգապատիկ գերակշիռ ուժերը բավական արագ կճեղքեն շուրջ վաթսուն հազարանոց Հայկական բանակի (ներառյալ արցախյան բանակի) պաշտպանական գծերը (հատկապես արևմտյան ճակատում) և կգրավեն ռազմավարական խորությունից զուրկ Հայաստանի գլխավոր դիրքերն ու ճանապարհները: Պետությունը չի հասցնի անցկացնել բնակչության զորահավաք: Շատ շուտով, առավելագույնը երկուերեք շաբաթում, Հայաստանի դիմադրությունը կդադարի կազմակերպված լինելուց և կընդունի, ընդհանուր առմամբ, քիչ արդյունավետ պարտիզանական պատերազմի բնույթ: Մինչդեռ այդ ընթացքում թշնամին կհասցնի ոչնչացնել երկրի ամբողջ տնտեսությունը և գուցե նաև ազգաբնակչության մի մեծ հատվածը: 

*Բայց արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է նմանատիպ հավանական սցենարում փրկել Հայաստանը:* Պատասխանը *միանշանակ դրական է:* Այսօրվա մեր ունեցած սուղ ռեսուրսներով և առանց լրացուցիչ ծախսերի հնարավոր է հարյուրապատիկ ամրապնդել Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը: Սակայն դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է հիմնավորապես վերանայել ՀՀ պաշտպանական քաղաքականությունը, կատարել կտրուկ և լուրջ փոփոխություններ...

_Հատված Արմեն Այվազյանի “Հիմնատարրեր` Հայաստանի ազգային 
անվտանգության հայեցակարգի, Մասն Ա”, գրքից:_

----------

Artyom (04.07.2011), Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գազ լույսն ու տրանսպորտը մի կողմ թողնենք և էլի հարց տանք հարգարժան *Տրիբունին* - ինչ էս առաջարկում? Առայժմ կարծես ողջամիտ առաջարկ չի հնչել...


Ձեր առաջարկը ռուսասկան զորքը իրա հնամաշ տանկերով պահելն ա, իմ առաջարկն էլ ռուսական զորքը իրա հնամաշ տանկերով չպահելն ա:  :LOL:  Լրիվ հավասարազոր ու նույնքան խելամիտ առաջարկներ են: Ձեր առաջարկը հաշվի չի առնում որ ռուսները իրենց հնամաշ տանկերով մեզ նաև տնտեսական կախվածության մեջ են պահում իրենց քոսոտ երկրից, իմ առաջարկի դեպքում մենք նաև ազատվում ենք ռուսական տնտեսական ու քաղաքական ստրկությունից: Փաստորեն, դուք ուզում եք ծառայել ռուսին, ես չեմ ուզում: 

Г.А. Зюганов: Российская армия более не способна защитить свою территорию даже в небольшом конфликте

WikiLeaks: Русская армия не способна воевать

Российская армия не способна проводить крупные операции

Համ էլ, քանի որ Ռուսաստանը մեր դաշնակիցն ա, առաջարկում եմ 5000-ոց զորախումբ ուղարկել Ռուսաստան` գոնե Մոսկվան հնարավոր հակառակորդից պաշտպանելու համար: Էն էլ նրա համար, որ այնտեղ լիքը հայ ա ապրում:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ մեր տնտեսական կախվածությունը Ռուսաստանից իր հիմքում "հնամաշ" տանկերն ունի: Եվ բացի այդ, դու համառորեն չես լուսաբանում մեզ, թե ռուսական "կախվածությունից" ազատվելուց հետո մեզ ինչ ես առաջարկում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ մեր տնտեսական կախվածությունը Ռուսաստանից իր հիմքում "հնամաշ" տանկերն ունի: Եվ բացի այդ, դու համառորեն չես լուսաբանում մեզ, թե ռուսական "կախվածությունից" ազատվելուց հետո մեզ ինչ ես առաջարկում?


Հնամաշ տանկերը շատ ուղղակի կապ ունեն մեր տնտեսական կախվածության հետ, քանի որ դա դարավոր ռուսական քաղաքականությունն ա: Չես հավատում, տանկերից հարցրու  :LOL: 

Առաջարկում եմ չկախվել ռուսներից: Թե՞ դու անպայման ուզում ես կախված լինել ինչ-որ մեկից: Բա էն միլիոնավոր փղերն ու՞ր մնացին, որ մի քանի ռուսական փիսիկի հույսին ենք մնացել:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2011), Rammer (04.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ավելի լուրջ, Լիոն,* հարցին պետք ա գոնե մին քիչ գլոբալ նայել, ոչ թե մի քանի տանկի, զրահամեքենայի ու հինգ հազար զինվորի նեղ կտրվածքով: Մի քիչ ընդլայնի մտահորիզոնդ: Ստեղ հարցը սկզբունքային ա: Եթե մենք ուզում ենք, որ ռուսական միջուկային պոտենցիալը լինի մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքը, դրա համար կա փոխադարձ պաշտպանության ու օգնության ու բարեկամության համաձայնագիր: Հնարավոր է, որ մոտական մի հիսուն տարում, գլոբալ առումով, իրոք ռուսական ստրատեգիական պոտենցիալը լինի մեր անվտանգության միակ երաշխիքը: Էս հարցը շատ բարդ ա, չեմ ուզում վիճել: Բայց էն որ, ռուսները մեր հաշվին մեր սահմանի վրա մի քանի հազար հոգի մարդ ու մի քանի հնամաշ տանկ են պահում, ու դու ու քո նմանները դրանից հոգեբանական ու ռազմական կախվածության մեջ եք ընկել, ու էտ կախվածության պատճառով Ռուսաստանը մեզ նաև տնտեսական քաղաքականություն ա թելադրում, նաև ընտրությունների արդյունքներ, նաև, ըստ էության չի թողնում որ մենք նորմալ զարգանանք, այ դրանից պետք ա արագ ազատվել: Ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ տրամաբանող մարդ էլ հասկանում ա, որ ռուսական ատոմային ռումբերը փոխարինել հիմա չենք կարող, բայց հինգ հազար մարդ ու հարյուր տանկ սահմանի վրա կարող ենք պահել, *եթե ունենանք ցանկություն* ու եթե ինքներս մեզ չխաբենք, որ մենք չենք կարող դրանց փոխարինող գտնել: ՀՀ տնտեսությունը, նորմալ կառավարվելու դեպքում, հանգիստ կարա մի քանի հարյուր տանկ առնի ու հինգ հազար ավել զինվոր պահի… Եթե մենք ՀՀ ու ԼՂՀ-ում մոտ հարյուր հազար մարդ ենք պահում, մի քանի հարյուր տանկով, ապա հինգ հազար մարդ կարող ենք փոխարինել:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2011), Rammer (04.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> *Ավելի լուրջ, Լիոն,* հարցին պետք ա գոնե մին քիչ գլոբալ նայել, ոչ թե մի քանի տանկի, զրահամեքենայի ու հինգ հազար զինվորի նեղ կտրվածքով: Մի քիչ ընդլայնի մտահորիզոնդ: Ստեղ հարցը սկզբունքային ա: Եթե մենք ուզում ենք, որ ռուսական միջուկային պոտենցիալը լինի մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքը, դրա համար կա փոխադարձ պաշտպանության ու օգնության ու բարեկամության համաձայնագիր: Հնարավոր է, որ մոտական մի հիսուն տարում, գլոբալ առումով, իրոք ռուսական ստրատեգիական պոտենցիալը լինի մեր անվտանգության միակ երաշխիքը: Էս հարցը շատ բարդ ա, չեմ ուզում վիճել: Բայց էն որ, ռուսները մեր հաշվին մեր սահմանի վրա մի քանի հազար հոգի մարդ ու մի քանի հնամաշ տանկ են պահում, ու դու ու քո նմանները դրանից հոգեբանական ու ռազմական կախվածության մեջ եք ընկել, ու էտ կախվածության պատճառով Ռուսաստանը մեզ նաև տնտեսական քաղաքականություն ա թելադրում, նաև ընտրությունների արդյունքներ, նաև, ըստ էության չի թողնում որ մենք նորմալ զարգանանք, այ դրանից պետք ա արագ ազատվել: Ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ տրամաբանող մարդ էլ հասկանում ա, որ ռուսական ատոմային ռումբերը փոխարինել հիմա չենք կարող, բայց հինգ հազար մարդ ու հարյուր տանկ սահմանի վրա կարող ենք պահել, *եթե ունենանք ցանկություն* ու եթե ինքներս մեզ չխաբենք, որ մենք չենք կարող դրանց փոխարինող գտնել: ՀՀ տնտեսությունը, նորմալ կառավարվելու դեպքում, հանգիստ կարա մի քանի հարյուր տանկ առնի ու հինգ հազար ավել զինվոր պահի… Եթե մենք ՀՀ ու ԼՂՀ-ում մոտ հարյուր հազար մարդ ենք պահում, մի քանի հարյուր տանկով, ապա հինգ հազար մարդ կարող ենք փոխարինել:


*Տրիբուն* ջան, ես կհամաձայնեի հետդ, եթե.

1. Ցույց տաս փոխարինողը,
2. Հիմնավորես, ՌԴ բազայի սահմանի վրա լինելու և մեր մեր տնտեսական ներկա վիճակի տրամաբանական կապը:

Ի դեպ, դու համառորեն չես նկատում կամ չես ուզում նկատել, որ մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքը այդ բազայից *բացի* այն է, որ այդ բազայի ոչնչացման դեպքում ՌԴ-ն կմասնակցի: Ավելի պարզ - եթե ոչնչացնեն ՀՀ 5.000 զինվորի և 200 միավոր տեխնիկան հավանականությունը որ ՌԴ-ն կխառնվի անհամեմատ ցածր է, քան եթե ոչնչացնեն ՌԴ նույնաքանակ ուժերը: Այսինքն, սրանք իրենց ուղղակի ֆունկցիայից զատ նաև գառանտ են, որ իրենց վրա հարձակումը հարձակում է մի հզոր երկրի վրա: Մի խոսքով, ապեր, այս խոսակցության պռոդուկտիվությունն արդեն մի ուրիշ տիպի չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ դու էլ, ըստ էության լինելով համաձայն ինձ հետ (հիշեցնեմ, փոխարինման ռեալ ծրագիր դեռ չես առաջարկել) այնուհանդերձ համառում էս  :Smile:

----------

Artyom (04.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, քո անհավասակաշռված ու բռնկուն խոսքերից, իմանալով քեզ, մի քիչ դժվար է վիրավորվել: 

Ահա թե ինչ եմ առաջարկում.

1. Կառուցել *հզոր Հայաստան* բոլոր առումներով* (թե ոնց, ուրիշ քննարկման թեմա է),
2. Մինչ այդ ձեռք չտալ ՌԴ բազային,
3. Երբ 1-ին կետի պահանջը կիրականանա, հանգիստ պայմաններում ընտրել, թե ում հետ է պետք դաշնակցել, ում հետ` ոչ, ում "տանգ"-ն է լավը, ումը` ժանգոտած:

*** իմ անձնական իդեալը` Իսրայելի տիպի:

Վատ առաջարկ չի, չէ? Դու մտածիր, իսկ ես գնացի ծնունդ նշելու... :Smile:

----------

aragats (04.07.2011), Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, քո անհավասակաշռված ու բռնկուն խոսքերից, իմանալով քեզ, մի քիչ դժվար է վիրավորվել: 
> 
> Ահա թե ինչ եմ առաջարկում.
> 
> 1. Կառուցել *հզոր Հայաստան բոլոր առումներով* (թե ոնց, ուրիշ քննարկման թեմա է),
> 2. Մինչ այդ ձեռք չտալ ՌԴ բազային,
> 3. Երբ 1-ին կետի պահանջը կիրականանա, հանգիստ պայմաններում ընտրել, թե ում հետ է պետք դաշնակցել, ում հետ` ոչ, ում "տանգ"-ն է լավը, ումը` ժանգոտած:
> 
> Վատ առաջարկ չի, չէ? Դու մտածիր, իսկ ես գնացի ծնունդ նշելու...


Իմ կողմից կշնորհավորես:  :LOL:  

Ցենտր առաջարկ ա, լուրջ: Մի բացառությամբ - ռուսական բազայի ներկայությունը խանգարող հանգամանքներից մեկն ա հզոր Հայաստան կառուցելու ճանապարհին, քանի որ Ռուսաստանը, իրա բազան քթներիս առաջ շարժելով ու մեզ թուրքերով վախացնելով, ու մնացած բոլոր միջոցներով, թույլ չի տա մեզ զարգանալ *(իրանական գազամուղի վրա դրած վետոն դրա լավագույն ապացույցն ա)*, որ արդեն զարգացած իրան չասենք - иди гулять Вася  :LOL:   Բայց էս իսկականից ուրիշ թեմայա: Իսկ եթե ռուսական բազայի գործոնին էլ ավելացնում ենք մեր կառավարության ապաշնորհություն ու թալանի մոլուցքը, ռուսական թողտվությամբ ու քարտ-բլանշով (թալնեք ոնց կարաք, մեկա չեմ թողի ձեր խաթրին կպնող լինի), ապա մեր վիճակն ուղակի ողբալի է: Պրիտոմ, ինչքան մեր կառավարությունը մեզ շատ թալանի, էնքան ռուսներին լավ, քանի որ էնքան ավելի շատ ենք մնալու ռուսների հույսին: 

Պարադոքսալ վիճակ, մեր ապաշնորհությունը ձեռնտու է համ ռուսներին, համ թուրքերին  :Sad:

----------

Artgeo (05.07.2011), Mephistopheles (04.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասածս վերաբերում էր միայն երկրի ռազմական անվտանգությանը:


Երկրի ռազմական անվտանգությունը երկրի ներսի կայունությունն ա, կայուն զարգացումը, կայուն ժողովրդավարությունը, որը արդյունքում արտաքին հեղինակություն ու ինքնություն ա բերում: 




> Իսկ մենք հնարավորություն ունե՞նք ինքներս պաշտպանենք մեր սահմանները: Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվենք, ապա պարտադիր ժամկետային ծառայությունը պետք է դարձնել 3 տարի, էլ չեմ ասում պատերազմի դեպքում հնարավոր զարգացումները: Անձամբ քեզ ինչո՞վ են խանգարում սահմանին կանգնած ռուսները:


Հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր:* Ո՞ր երկրներում են ռուսական զորքեր կանգնած:* 

Հուշեմ, բացի Հայաստանից ու Ռուսաստանից:

----------


## Artyom

> Երկրի ռազմական անվտանգությունը երկրի ներսի կայունությունն ա, կայուն զարգացումը, կայուն ժողովրդավարությունը, որը արդյունքում արտաքին հեղինակություն ու ինքնություն ա բերում:


 Ժողովրդավարությունն ի՞նչ կապ ունի ռուսների զորքի հետ: 
Ամեն կերպ տնտեսական կախվածությունը փորձում ես կապել ռազմականի հետ: Ասենք Ռուսաստանը տնօրինում է ատոմակայանը, երկաթուղիները, խոշոր բաժնետիրական ընկերությունների բաժնետոմսերի մեծ մասը, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի ռուսների ռազմական ներկայության հետ: Եթե զորքերը դուրս էլ բերվեն, այդ տնտեսական կախվածությունը միևնույն է մնալու է (սա արդեն քննարկման լրիվ այլ թեմա է):



> Հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր:* Ո՞ր երկրներում են ռուսական զորքեր կանգնած:* 
> 
> Հուշեմ, բացի Հայաստանից ու Ռուսաստանից:


 Հարցիդ իմաստն, անկեղծ, չեմ հասկանում:
Ասենք կարող է Տաջիկստանում մնացած լինեն, հետո ի՞նչ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, քո անհավասակաշռված ու բռնկուն խոսքերից, իմանալով քեզ, մի քիչ դժվար է վիրավորվել: 
> 
> Ահա թե ինչ եմ առաջարկում.
> 
> 1. Կառուցել *հզոր Հայաստան* բոլոր առումներով* (թե ոնց, ուրիշ քննարկման թեմա է),
> 
> *** իմ անձնական իդեալը` Իսրայելի տիպի:
> 
> Վատ առաջարկ չի, չէ? Դու մտածիր, իսկ ես գնացի ծնունդ նշելու...


Լիոն, Հզոր Հայաստանը դա երկրի վիճակ է, որը միայն ստեղծելով չի վերջանում, այլ պահանջում է անընդհատ "խնամք" ը անդադար աշխատանք … դա բոլոր երկրների գլխավոր երազանքն է և բոլոր խնդիրների լուծումը միանշանակ ծառայեցվում են այդ նշատակի իրականացմանը…

դու անում ես հակառակը… Ռուսաստանի ազդեցության թուլացումն ա որ պիտի նշաստի հզոր Հայաստանի կառուցմանը… սա միայն քո մոտեցումը չի… շատ տարածված արտահայտություն ա… ին պրոբլեմ որ ասում ես, ասում են "դե որ հզոր Հայաստան ստեղծենք, այդ հարցն ինքնստինքյան կլուծվի"

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժողովրդավարությունն ի՞նչ կապ ունի ռուսների զորքի հետ: 
> Ամեն կերպ տնտեսական կախվածությունը փորձում ես կապել ռազմականի հետ: Ասենք Ռուսաստանը տնօրինում է ատոմակայանը, երկաթուղիները, խոշոր բաժնետիրական ընկերությունների բաժնետոմսերի մեծ մասը, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի ռուսների ռազմական ներկայության հետ: Եթե զորքերը դուրս էլ բերվեն, այդ տնտեսական կախվածությունը միևնույն է մնալու է (սա արդեն քննարկման լրիվ այլ թեմա է):


Լավ, չես ուզում գրել, ես գրեմ, խոսենք փաստերով: 

*Ռուսաստանի զորքերը*

*Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն - 4000 հոգի*
Հայաստանը ՈՉ ՄԻ ԼՈՒՄԱ չի ստանում այս բազաների դիմաց, ավելին մատակարարում է ԱՆՎՃԱՐ բոլոր կոմունալ ծառայությունները:
Ժամկետը - 16.03.1995 ից 25 տարով, հետո + 49 տարի:

*Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետություն - 900 հոգի*
Ռուսաստանը վճարում է $7 մլն դոլար ամեն տարի (Ադրբեջանը պահանջում էր $20-30 մլն) + $31 մլն դոլար միանվագ վճար:
Ժամկետը - 25.01.2002 - 10 տարով

*Բելառուս - 600 հոգի*
Մասնակի գազի պարտքի դիմաց + տեղեկատվություն օդատիեզերային իրավիճակի մասին, ինչպես նաև պոլիգոններ:
Ժամկետը - 06.01.1995 ից 25 տարով:


*Մնացածը փոքր բազաներ են* 
Ղազախստան - տարեկան  $1.5 մլն + $4,454 մլն + $115 մլն
Ղրղստանում ինչ-որ բաներ կան, էլի գումարով:
Տաջիկստան - $2 մլրդ 5 տարվա ընթացքում
Ուկրայինա - Ղրիմ - $98 մլն

*Ու հետո գալիս են չճանաչվածները*
Պրեդնեստրովյե, Աբխազիա, Հարավային Օսեթիա...

*Վրաստանի Հանրապետություն - գրաված տարածքներում*
2006 թվականին ստորագրած պայմանագրով 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 1-ից ռուս զինվորի սապոգը չպիտի կեղտոտեր Վրաստանի հողը: Արդյունքում, պատերազմ, օկուպացիա և բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի իրավիճակը:


*ՀԱՐՑ*
Արդյո՞ք ռուսական զորքերը պաշտպանում են Հայաստանի շահերը: Արդյո՞ք կնքած պայմանագիրը օգուտ է Հայաստանին:

Հարցերին պատասխանելուց, չմոռանալ բազաների համար վճարվող գումարների, օրեցօր թանկացող գազի և այլ «մանրուքների» մասին:

Այո՛, ես մտածում եմ, որ նրանք կոպիտ խառնվում են ներքին կյանքին:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2011), Rammer (05.07.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (05.07.2011), Հայկօ (05.07.2011), Տրիբուն (05.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> *Ռուսաստանի զորքերը*
> 
> *Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն - 4000 հոգի*
> Հայաստանը ՈՉ ՄԻ ԼՈՒՄԱ չի ստանում այս բազաների դիմաց, ավելին մատակարարում է ԱՆՎՃԱՐ բոլոր կոմունալ ծառայությունները:
> Ժամկետը - 16.03.1995 ից 25 տարով, հետո + 49 տարի:
> 
> *Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետություն - 900 հոգի*
> Ռուսաստանը վճարում է $7 մլն դոլար ամեն տարի (Ադրբեջանը պահանջում էր $20-30 մլն) + $31 մլն դոլար միանվագ վճար:
> Ժամկետը - 25.01.2002 - 10 տարով
> ...


 Շնորհակալություն լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիայի համար:
Քո նշած երկրների մեծ մասում ռուսական զորքերի ներկայությունը կրում է զուտ ռազմավարական նշանակություն, մինչդեռ ՀՀ-ում նրանք իրականացնում են նաև սահմանների պաշտպանություն: Արդյո՞ք նրանք պետք է վճարեն ուրիշ երկրի սահմանների պաշտպանության համար:



> *Վրաստանի Հանրապետություն - գրաված տարածքներում*
> 2006 թվականին ստորագրած պայմանագրով 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 1-ից ռուս զինվորի սապոգը չպիտի կեղտոտեր Վրաստանի հողը: Արդյունքում, պատերազմ, օկուպացիա և բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի իրավիճակը:


 Քո կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե Ռուսաստանը ձեռքերը ծալած նստեր և նայեր, թե ինչպես է Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսեթիայի խաղաղ բնակչությունը վրացական զորքերի զոհը դառնում:



> *ՀԱՐՑ*
> Արդյո՞ք ռուսական զորքերը պաշտպանում են Հայաստանի շահերը: Արդյո՞ք կնքած պայմանագիրը օգուտ է Հայաստանին:
> 
> Հարցերին պատասխանելուց, չմոռանալ բազաների համար վճարվող գումարների, օրեցօր թանկացող գազի և այլ «մանրուքների» մասին:
> 
> Այո՛, ես մտածում եմ, որ նրանք կոպիտ խառնվում են ներքին կյանքին:


 Տես էլի փորձում ես տնտեսականը կապել ռազմականի հետ: Ես կարող եմ ասել միայն, որ ներկայիս ձևավորված պայմաններում ռուսական զորքերի ներկայությունը բխում է մեր երկրի ազգային անվտանգության շահերից: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է գազի սակագներին, ապա Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին գազը տրամադրում է բավականին զեղչված գներով, իսկ դրա գների աստիճանաբար բարձրացումը պայմանավորված է միջազգային շուկայում դրա գների բարձրացման հետ:
Ի դեպ մեկ հավելում ևս. ռուսական ռազմական բազան, նախնական պայմանավորվածության համաձայն, պետք է ապահովեր Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը արեւմտյան եւ հարավային սահմաններից` Թուրքիայից եւ Իրանից, եւ դա արել է: Այդ պայմանագրին կից Ռուսաստանն իր վրա է վերցրել Հայաստանի անվտանգության ապահովումը արտաքին սահմաններից: Հայաստանի մյուս երկու հարեւանները` Վրաստանը եւ Ադրբեջանը այն ժամանակ Կոլեկտիվ անվտանգության պայմանագրի անդամներ էին, եւ արտաքին սահման ասելով ընկալվում էր Թուրքիան եւ Իրանը: Իսկ վերջերս կնքված 49 տարվա պայմանագրի համաձայն իրավիճակը փոխվել է: Կոլեկտիվ անվտանգության պայմանագրին փոխարինել է ՀԱՊԿ-ը, որի անդամ չեն ո՛չ Վրաստանը եւ ո՛չ էլ Ադրբեջանը: Ռուսաստանն էլ այդ փոփոխությունները հաշվի առնելով` առաջարկում է նոր ձեւակերպում, այսինքն` ռուսական կողմը ապահովում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը բոլոր հարեւաններից: Սա միայն կարելի է ողջունել:

----------


## Artgeo

> ՀՀ-ում նրանք իրականացնում են նաև սահմանների պաշտպանություն: Արդյո՞ք նրանք պետք է վճարեն ուրիշ երկրի սահմանների պաշտպանության համար:


Հայաստանը ե՞րբ են պաշտպանել: Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանա՞կ, հետո՞, հիմա՞: Ե՞րբ: Իմ կարծիքով, նրանք միայն Կրեմլի շահերն են պաշտպանում ու Հայաստանի փողերը խժռում: Փողեր, որոնք կարող էին ուղղվել Հայաստանի զարգացմանը: 



> Քո կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե Ռուսաստանը ձեռքերը ծալած նստեր և նայեր, թե ինչպես է Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսեթիայի խաղաղ բնակչությունը վրացական զորքերի զոհը դառնում:


Իմ կարծիքով լավ կլիներ Ռուսաստանը չխցկվեր ուրիշ երկրի տարածք, չռմբակոծեր ուրիշ երկրի գյուղերն ու չվառեր խաղաղ բնակչության տները: 
Չնայած անիմաստ ա էդ թեմայով խոսել մի մարդու հետ, ով 3 տարի անց, երբ  Լավրովի, Պուծինի ու Մեդվեդևի ստերի փուչիկը վաղուց պայթել ա, շարունակում ա ինչ-որ զոհերի մասին խոսել: Քանի՞ հոգի են սպանել վրացիները:




> Տես էլի փորձում ես տնտեսականը կապել ռազմականի հետ:


21-րդ դարում տնտեսականը չկապել ռազմավարականի հետ առնվազն հիմարություն ա:




> Ինչ վերաբերում է գազի սակագներին, ապա Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին գազը տրամադրում է բավականին զեղչված գներով, իսկ դրա գների աստիճանաբար բարձրացումը պայմանավորված է միջազգային շուկայում դրա գների բարձրացման հետ:


Ոհու, ու տրամադրում ա ՆՈՒՅՆ ԳՆՈՎ, ինչ գնով, որ պատրաստվում էր տրամադրել հարևան Վրաստանին, որը պահանջում էր անտեր զորքի դուրսբերումն ու որի վրա վերջում հարձակվեց:
http://lenta.ru/news/2006/10/05/cost/




> Ռուսաստանն էլ այդ փոփոխությունները հաշվի առնելով` առաջարկում է նոր ձեւակերպում, այսինքն` ռուսական կողմը ապահովում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը բոլոր հարեւաններից: Սա միայն կարելի է ողջունել:


*Արդյունքում կունենանք դաշնակների ու Ռուսաստանի երազած Հայաստանը, էն որ որոշ այսպես կոչված պատմաբաններ «հզոր Հայաստան» են անվանում, լրիվ մեկուսացված, նեխած ու 4 ճակատով:* 

*ՈՒՌԱ ՏՈՎԱՐԻՍՉԻ՜*

Հ.Գ. Դաշնա՞կ ես  :Sad:

----------

Rammer (06.07.2011), Հայկօ (05.07.2011), Տրիբուն (05.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Հայաստանը ե՞րբ են պաշտպանել: Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանա՞կ, հետո՞, հիմա՞: Ե՞րբ: Իմ կարծիքով, նրանք միայն Կրեմլի շահերն են պաշտպանում ու Հայաստանի փողերը խժռում: Փողեր, որոնք կարող էին ուղղվել Հայաստանի զարգացմանը:


 Ապեր, դու գնալով ավելի ես խճճվում:
Վերևում նշել ես, որ ռուսական զորքեր մտցնելու պայմանագիրը կնքվել է 1995 թ.-ին, իսկ գիտես ե՞րբ է ավարտվել արցախյան պատերազմը՝ 1994թ.-ին: Էլ ո՞նց կարողեին պաշտպանեին, եթե մի տարի ուշ են մտցվել Հայաստան:
Կրեմլի շահերն անշուշտ պաշտպանում են, քանզի ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, ցանկացած պայմանագիր կնքվում է փոխադարձ շահերի հիման վրա:
Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում Հայաստանի փողերն են խժռում: Մի հատ բացի պետական բյուջեի նախագիծը ու նայի տես, խժռում են, թե ոչ: 
Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման մասին ես մտածում՝ կոռուպցիայի, փողերի լվացման, բյուջետային միջոցների վատնման դեմ պայքարի:



> Իմ կարծիքով լավ կլիներ Ռուսաստանը չխցկվեր ուրիշ երկրի տարածք, չռմբակոծեր ուրիշ երկրի գյուղերն ու չվառեր խաղաղ բնակչության տները:


Ցեղասպանության կողմնակից ես: Ռուսաստանը խաղաղ բնակչությանը չի ռմբակոծել, տներ էլ չի վառել:



> Քանի՞ հոգի են սպանել վրացիները:


Այնտեղ չեմ եղել, որ կարողանայի հաշվել: Պաշտոնական տվյալներ բնականաբար լինել չեն կարող:



> 21-րդ դարում տնտեսականը չկապել ռազմավարականի հետ առնվազն հիմարություն ա:


Թեմայի վերնագրին նայի: Դրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ՝



> Ասենք Ռուսաստանը տնօրինում է ատոմակայանը, երկաթուղիները, խոշոր բաժնետիրական ընկերությունների բաժնետոմսերի մեծ մասը, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի ռուսների ռազմական ներկայության հետ: Եթե զորքերը դուրս էլ բերվեն, այդ տնտեսական կախվածությունը միևնույն է մնալու է (սա արդեն քննարկման լրիվ այլ թեմա է):





> Ոհու, ու տրամադրում ա ՆՈՒՅՆ ԳՆՈՎ, ինչ գնով, որ պատրաստվում էր տրամադրել հարևան Վրաստանին, որը պահանջում էր անտեր զորքի դուրսբերումն ու որի վրա վերջում հարձակվեց:
> http://lenta.ru/news/2006/10/05/cost/


 :LOL: 
Նայել ես գտածդ հոդվածը ո՞ր թվի ա՝ 2006: 2007թ.-ից Վրաստանը հրաժարվել է ռուսական գազից և այն գնում է Ադրբեջանից:



> Արդյունքում կունենանք դաշնակների ու Ռուսաստանի երազած Հայաստանը, էն որ որոշ այսպես կոչված պատմաբաններ «հզոր Հայաստան» են անվանում, լրիվ մեկուսացված, նեխած ու 4 ճակատով:


Դե սա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:



> Հ.Գ. Դաշնա՞կ ես


Բնականաբար ոչ: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Վրացի ե՞ս:

----------

Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր, դու գնալով ավելի ես խճճվում:
> Վերևում նշել ես, որ ռուսական զորքեր մտցնելու պայմանագիրը կնքվել է 1995 թ.-ին, իսկ գիտես ե՞րբ է ավարտվել արցախյան պատերազմը՝ 1994թ.-ին: Էլ ո՞նց կարողեին պաշտպանեին, եթե մի տարի ուշ են մտցվել Հայաստան:


Մտցվել չէ, օրինականացվել: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/102-%D1...B0%D0%B7%D0%B0 Նրանք մինչ այդ էլ այդտեղ էին:




> Կրեմլի շահերն անշուշտ պաշտպանում են, քանզի ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, ցանկացած պայմանագիր կնքվում է փոխադարձ շահերի հիման վրա:


Հայաստանի շահը Ո՞ՐՆ Ա:



> Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում Հայաստանի փողերն են խժռում: Մի հատ բացի պետական բյուջեի նախագիծը ու նայի տես, խժռում են, թե ոչ:


Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ վճարած հարկով ինչ-որ ռուս զինվոր ու նրա տիկինը ուտեն: ՉԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ: Պա՞րզ ա:



> Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման մասին ես մտածում՝ կոռուպցիայի, փողերի լվացման, բյուջետային միջոցների վատնման դեմ պայքարի:


Էս էն դեպքն ա, ասում եմ միջանցքում ջուր ա կաթում, ասում ես խոհանոցում ավելի ուժեղ ա կաթում: 

Բացի դրանից իմ խորը համոզմամբ, փոխկապակցված երևույթներ են, որտեղ ռուս զինվոր, էնտեղ վայ: Վրաստանը վկա: Հենց դուրս էկան, սկսվեց կոռուպցիայի վերացումն ու զարգացումը: Համաձայն եմ, վիճելի ա, որպես փաստարկ չեմ բերում, խնդրում եմ չանդրադառնալ:




> Ցեղասպանության կողմնակից ես: Ռուսաստանը խաղաղ բնակչությանը չի ռմբակոծել, տներ էլ չի վառել: Այնտեղ չեմ եղել, որ կարողանայի հաշվել: Պաշտոնական տվյալներ բնականաբար լինել չեն կարող:


Ուհու... Ծաղիկներ ու ուրախություն շաղ տալով գալիս էին ռուսական տանկերը, իսկ կազակները փուչիկներ ու խաղալիքներ էին նվիրում երեխաներին... Ո՞նց էր ասել էն կորած-մոլորածը... Օրհնվի էն սհաթը... Լենի՛ն, Ստալի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն... 

Պաշտոնական տվյալներ կան, բայց ոչ այս թեմայում:




> Նայել ես գտածդ հոդվածը ո՞ր թվի ա՝ 2006: 2007թ.-ից Վրաստանը հրաժարվել է ռուսական գազից և այն գնում է Ադրբեջանից:


Նայել եմ, քեզնից լավ տեղյակ եմ, թե Վրաստանը երբ է հրաժարվել Ռուսաստանի գազից: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ «եղբայրական» Հայաստանի ու «թշնամի» Վրաստանի համար նույն գնով կվաճառվեր գազը:



> Դե սա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:


Միանշանակ, որը ցավոք օբյեկտիվ փաստերով հիմնավորվում է:



> Բնականաբար ոչ:


Հմ... Բա ռո՞ւս ես:  



> Հ.Գ. Վրացի ե՞ս:


Ազգությամբ ոչ:

----------

Rammer (06.07.2011), Տրիբուն (06.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Մտցվել չէ, օրինականացվել: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/102-%D1...B0%D0%B7%D0%B0 Նրանք մինչ այդ էլ այդտեղ էին:


 Տվածդ հղման մեջ հստակ նշված է հետևյալը՝



> 102-я Российская военная база возникла в 1995 году в уже независимой Армении в районе города Гюмри в соответствии с межгосударственными договорами.


Մինչ այդ Ռուսաստանը ոչ մի պայմանագրային պարտավորություն ստանձնած չի եղել:



> Հայաստանի շահը Ո՞ՐՆ Ա:


Պիտի նորից նույն բանը կրկնեմ: Այն է, որ մի սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվում ենք:



> Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ վճարած հարկով ինչ-որ ռուս զինվոր ու նրա տիկինը ուտեն: ՉԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ: Պա՞րզ ա:


Տիպիկ նացիոնալիստական դրսևորում:



> Էս էն դեպքն ա, ասում եմ միջանցքում ջուր ա կաթում, ասում ես խոհանոցում ավելի ուժեղ ա կաթում:


Մինչև հզոր տնտեսություն չունենանք, հզոր պետության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: Դրա համար նախևառաջ պետք է լուծել ներքին հարցերը:



> Ուհու... Ծաղիկներ ու ուրախություն շաղ տալով գալիս էին ռուսական տանկերը, իսկ կազակները փուչիկներ ու խաղալիքներ էին նվիրում երեխաներին... Ո՞նց էր ասել էն կորած-մոլորածը... Օրհնվի էն սհաթը... Լենի՛ն, Ստալի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն, Պուծի՛ն... 
> 
> Պաշտոնական տվյալներ կան, բայց ոչ այս թեմայում:


 Առաջարկում եմ սա չքննարկել, քանզի թեմային չի վերաբերում:



> Նայել եմ, քեզնից լավ տեղյակ եմ, թե Վրաստանը երբ է հրաժարվել Ռուսաստանի գազից: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ «եղբայրական» Հայաստանի ու «թշնամի» Վրաստանի համար նույն գնով կվաճառվեր գազը:


Այն ժամանակ դեռ թշնամի չէր:



> Միանշանակ, որը ցավոք օբյեկտիվ փաստերով հիմնավորվում է:


օբյեկտիվ → անհիմն :Smile: 



> Հմ... Բա ռո՞ւս ես:


Ոչ:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Եթե Վրաստանի մասին դրական է խոսում ուրեմն վրացի է? Հետաքրքիր մտածողություն է :LOL:  Փաստորեն մի մասը վրացի են իսկ մի մասը ռուս հայ չկա

----------

Դավիթ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Երկրի ռազմական անվտանգությունը երկրի ներսի կայունությունն ա, կայուն զարգացումը, կայուն ժողովրդավարությունը, որը արդյունքում արտաքին հեղինակություն ու ինքնություն ա բերում:


*Այդ թվում և* դա է, բայց ոչ միայն դա: Հնարավոր է դու բոլոր պայմաններն ունենաս նորմալ, կայուն, ժողովրդավար պետություն կառուցելու համար, բայց ուղղակի չհասցնես, խեղդեն քեզ: Մեզ նման վտանգ սպառնում է, դրա համար էլ պետք է սկզբում կառուցել ինչ պետք է, հետո նոր միայն հանել անվտանգության գլխավոր երաշխիքը:




> Հայաստանը ե՞րբ են պաշտպանել: Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանա՞կ, հետո՞, հիմա՞: Ե՞րբ: Իմ կարծիքով, նրանք միայն Կրեմլի շահերն են պաշտպանում ու Հայաստանի փողերը խժռում: Փողեր, որոնք կարող էին ուղղվել Հայաստանի զարգացմանը:


Խիստ է ասված - Հայաստանը իրենք հիմա էլ են պաշտպանում...




> *Ազգությամբ* ոչ:


Իսկ էլ ինչ կարող է  լինել, որ ազգությունը շեշտեցիր :Shok: 




> Եթե Վրաստանի մասին դրական է խոսում ուրեմն վրացի է? Հետաքրքիր մտածողություն է Փաստորեն մի մասը վրացի են իսկ մի մասը ռուս հայ չկա


Դե, *Artgeo*-ն ինքը սկսեց, հարցնելով, թե *Arty0m*-ը դաշնակ է, թե ոչ...

----------

Artyom (05.07.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> *Այդ թվում և* դա է, բայց ոչ միայն դա: Հնարավոր է դու բոլոր պայմաններն ունենաս նորմալ, կայուն, ժողովրդավար պետություն կառուցելու համար, բայց ուղղակի չհասցնես, խեղդեն քեզ: Մեզ նման վտանգ սպառնում է, դրա համար էլ պետք է սկզբում կառուցել ինչ պետք է, հետո նոր միայն հանել անվտանգության գլխավոր երաշխիքը:
> 
> 
> 
> Խիստ է ասված - Հայաստանը իրենք հիմա էլ են պաշտպանում...
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ էլ ինչ կարող է  լինել, որ ազգությունը շեշտեցիր
> ...


Իսկ դաշնակը ազգություն է?

----------


## Artyom

> Եթե Վրաստանի մասին դրական է խոսում ուրեմն վրացի է? Հետաքրքիր մտածողություն է Փաստորեն մի մասը վրացի են իսկ մի մասը ռուս հայ չկա





> Իսկ դաշնակը ազգություն է?


 Չե՞ս գտնում, որ հումորդ տեղին չէ:

----------

Malxas (05.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Տվածդ հղման մեջ հստակ նշված է հետևյալը՝
> Մինչ այդ Ռուսաստանը ոչ մի պայմանագրային պարտավորություն ստանձնած չի եղել:


բայց Հայաստանի տարածքում գտնվել ա:



> Պիտի նորից նույն բանը կրկնեմ: *Այն է, որ մի սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվում ենք:*


 :Shok:  Հասկանո՞ւմ ես ինչ ես ասում: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվել»  :Shok: 

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ա: ԱՆԿԱԽ*: Աբխազիա կամ Հարավային Օսեթիա չի, որ սահմանները ռուսները «պաշտպանեն»: Ու սահման պաշտպանելը «գործ» չի, այլ պարտականություն ԲՈԼՈՐ հայերի, անխտիր: Ու պաշտապնություն ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ, ամեն րոպե: Իսկ պաշտպանությունը դա միայն զորքը չի, այլ ներքին ու արտաքին կյանքը:
Սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվում ենք...  :Sad: 



> Տիպիկ նացիոնալիստական դրսևորում:


Որ չեմ ուզում իմ վճարած հարկերով ռուս զինվորը կայֆավատ անի՞: Ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ վճարած հարկը պիտի գնա ՀԱՅ զինվորին, ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ պետակության: Սխա՞լ եմ մտածում: Չնայած հա, ռուս զինվորներն էնքան աղքատ են, որ Հայաստան պետությունը պիտի իրենց պահի...



> Մինչև հզոր տնտեսություն չունենանք, հզոր պետության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: Դրա համար նախևառաջ պետք է լուծել ներքին հարցերը:


Նախ երևի պետականության խորհդանիշներն ու պետականություն ստեղծող երևույթները սովորենք: 



> Այն ժամանակ դեռ թշնամի չէր:


Դա մոտավորապես Վրաստանում ռուս աֆիցեռներին բռնելու, տնտեսական բլոկադայի, ժողովրդին բեռնատար ինքնաթիռներով նախիրի պես դեպորտացիայի ու ռազմական հարձակման արանքում ա եղել: Հա, հեչ... Թշնամի չէր: Էտո օնի տակ լյուբյատ:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2011), Rammer (06.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
>  Հասկանո՞ւմ ես ինչ ես ասում: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվել» 
> 
> ……


 էդ դու չես հասկանում Արտգեօ… նշանակում ա էդ դարդից պրծանք… հետո էներգետիկայի ոլորտն ես իրանց տալիս, ձրի ու էդ դարդից էլ ես պրծնում… հետո պարսիկների հետ հարաբերվելու "գլխացավանքն" էլ ես տալիս մեր դարավոր բարեկամ ռուսներին ու էդ դարդից էլ պրծնում, պռի տոմ պարտքի դիմաց ես տալիս ու մի փամփուշտով երկու ծիտ ես խփում… համ պարտքից ես պրծնում, համ էլ էներգետիկ համակարգի դարդից…

----------

Rammer (06.07.2011), Տրիբուն (06.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ա: ԱՆԿԱԽ*: Աբխազիա կամ Հարավային Օսեթիա չի, որ սահմանները ռուսները «պաշտպանեն»: Ու սահման պաշտպանելը «գործ» չի, այլ պարտականություն ԲՈԼՈՐ հայերի, անխտիր: Ու պաշտապնություն ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ, ամեն րոպե: Իսկ պաշտպանությունը դա միայն զորքը չի, այլ ներքին ու արտաքին կյանքը:
> Սահման պաշտպանելու գործից ազատվում ենք...


*Artgeo* ջան, խնդիրը նրանում է, որ միայն հայ զինվորը հերիք չի կամ էլ, լավագույն դեպքումմ, անչափ դժվար կիրականացնի այդ խնդիրը, ինչը անընդունելի ռիսկեր կստեղծի մեր ազգի հետագա գոյության համար: Հա, եթե մենք մեր ուժերով կարողանայինք այդ խնդիրը բավարար լուծել, հիանալի բան կլիներ, բայց առայժմ դա իրական չէ կամ անչափ մեծ ռիսկեր է պարունակում, այսքան բան:




> Իսկ դաշնակը ազգություն է?


Հարցի իմաստը պարզ չի - ազգություն չի, հետո?

----------

Artyom (06.07.2011), Malxas (06.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> էդ դու չես հասկանում Արտգեօ… նշանակում ա էդ դարդից պրծանք… հետո էներգետիկայի ոլորտն ես իրանց տալիս, ձրի ու էդ դարդից էլ ես պրծնում… հետո պարսիկների հետ հարաբերվելու "գլխացավանքն" էլ ես տալիս մեր դարավոր բարեկամ ռուսներին ու էդ դարդից էլ պրծնում, պռի տոմ պարտքի դիմաց ես տալիս ու մի փամփուշտով երկու ծիտ ես խփում… համ պարտքից ես պրծնում, համ էլ էներգետիկ համակարգի դարդից…


 Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. հայրենիքը լքած անձը բարոյական իրավունք ունի՞ քննարկելու իր նախկին հայրենիքի ներքին քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող հարցերը:

----------

Lion (06.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Ունի բոլոր իրավունքները,* դաժե կարա ինձ ու քեզ քցի պատերազմի ք...ը, հետո էլ *հլը մի բաժակ կոֆե վերցնի… ձայնագրի,* ու, որ քունը չխաթարվի, հետո նայի, թե ոնց ենք ես ու դու ցեխի մեջ սողում: 

Ու որ մենք խուսափում ենք նման հեռանկարից, իսկ նման մարդիկ էլ ապահով հեռուներից հոխորտում են, նման մարդկանց բարոյականությունը հերիքումա ասել, որ բա թե. "_...քանի որ դու Հայաստանի մասին էդքան շատ ես մտածում, ուրեմն թող մնան… ու որ ավելի լավ քեզ զգաս, կարան մի հատ էլ մեզ հետևներիցս "հաքնեն", որ կասկած չմնա…_":

Հզոր բարոյականությունա, խոսք չկա, բանանային հայրենասիրություն - գուցե նույնիսկ իրեն թույլ տա եռագույնով Նյուր-Յորքի ապահով փողոցները դուրս գա, յեքա բանա...

----------

Artyom (06.07.2011), Malxas (06.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (06.07.2011), Արէա (06.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. հայրենիքը լքած անձը բարոյական իրավունք ունի՞ քննարկելու իր նախկին հայրենիքի ներքին քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող հարցերը:


Հայրենիքը լքածներից փող ուզելուց լավ ենք, բայց հենց պահը քննարկումներին ա հասնում, իրանց հայրենիքն ուրիշ ա դառնում  :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (07.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011), Հայկօ (06.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Մեկը ես իրանցից փող չեմ ուզել: Եթե ուժ դրանա հասել, ավելի լավա իրանք ոչ փող տան, ոչ էլ հավակնություններ ունենան խաղատիկնիկների նման կառավարել իմ կամ իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը:

----------


## Artyom

> Մեկը ես իրանցից փող չեմ ուզել:


 Մեկն էլ ես: :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ ոչ մեկից փող չեմ ուզել, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, քանի որ ՀՀ ներքին կյանքը մենակ ինձանով ու ձեզանով չի որոշվում, իսկ եկած փողով ապրում ա ՀՀ բնակչության կեսից ավելին: 

2011-ի 4 ամսում արտասահմանից Հայաստան է փոխանցվել 357 մլն դոլար

Երկրորդ, քննարկումներին մասնակցելն ու կարծիք հայտնելը բացարձակապես չի նշանակում որ ինչ-որ մեկը խաղատիկնիկների նման մեր կյանքի հետ խաղում ա: Կարծիքը կարելի ա ընդունել, կարելի ա չընդունել, բայց կարծիք հայտնելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը: Կոնկրետ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, ՀՀ-ում ապրողներ կան, որոնք կողմ են ռուս-հայկական դարավոր բարեկամությանը, ու կան ապրողներ որոնք դեմ են ռուս-հայկական դարավոր լծին: Համոզված եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող հայրենակիցներ կան, որոնք, ի տարբերություն Մեֆի, կողմ են ռուս-հայկական բարեկամությանը: Իրանց կարծիքը երևի հաճույքով կլսեք: Ինձ էլ թույլ տվեք լսել իմ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող այն հայրենակցի կարծիքը, որը դեմ ա ռուսական լծին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011), Հայկօ (06.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ուղղակի խնդիրն այն է, որ դրսինները նման հարցերում ներսիններից մի քիչ պակաս խոսքի տեղ ունեն ու համեստությունը, ոչ կտրուկությունը և դիմացինի վիճակինի մեջ մտնելու հատկությունն իրենց չի խանգարի: Ամեն անգամ, երբ սրվում է իրավիճակը ճակատում, ես, *ՀՀ ԶՈՒ մոտոհրաձգային ջոկի հրամանատարս, պահեստի կրտսեր սերժանտս, որը նաև Տ-72-ի անձնակազմի հրամանատար է և որի 30-ը այս տարի է լրացել*, սկսում եմ ինձ նախապատրաստել ամենավատթարին, ընդհուպ միննչև նրան, որ, հնարավոր է, ես 31 չդառնամ, իսկ իմ ծնողներն էլ կամ վշտից մեռնեն, կամ աղքատությունից:

Ու դրա համար էլ, երբ նման մարդիկ ապահով հեռուներից նման բաներ են խոսում, սկսում են իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ապահովության հաշվին իրենց քաղաքական նախասիրություններին հագուրդ տալ այն դեպքում, երբ պատերազմի դեպքում առաջիններից մեկը երևի ես ճակատում հայտնվեմ... մեղմ ասած նյարդանում եմ:

----------

Artyom (06.07.2011), Malxas (06.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ուղղակի խնդիրն այն է, որ դրսինները նման հարցերում ներսիններից մի քիչ պակաս խոսքի տեղ ունեն ու համեստությունը, ոչ կտրուկությունը և դիմացինի վիճակինի մեջ մտնելու հատկությունն իրենց չի խանգարի: Ամեն անգամ, երբ սրվում է իրավիճակը ճակատում, ես, *ՀՀ ԶՈՒ մոտոհրաձգային ջոկի հրամանատարս, պահեստի կրտսեր սերժանտս, որը նաև Տ-72-ի անձնակազմի հրամանատար է և որի 30-ը այս տարի է լրացել*, սկսում եմ ինձ նախապատրաստել ամենավատթարին, ընդհուպ միննչև նրան, որ, հնարավոր է, ես 31 չդառնամ, իսկ իմ ծնողներն էլ կամ վշտից մեռնեն, կամ աղքատությունից:
> 
> Ու դրա համար էլ, երբ նման մարդիկ ապահով հեռուներից նման բաներ են խոսում, սկսում են իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ապահովության հաշվին իրենց քաղաքական նախասիրություններին հագուրդ տալ այն դեպքում, երբ պատերազմի դեպքում առաջիններից մեկը երևի ես ճակատում հայտնվեմ... մեղմ ասած նյարդանում եմ:


Բա ինչի՞ շուտ չէի ասում, որ սենց ունակություններ ունես: Տենու՞մ ես, մի հատ ռուսական տանկիստի փոխարինող իրա տանկով գտանք արդեն:  :LOL:

----------

Lion (06.07.2011), Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), zanazan (06.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> *Ունի բոլոր իրավունքները,* դաժե կարա ինձ ու քեզ քցի պատերազմի ք...ը, հետո էլ *հլը մի բաժակ կոֆե վերցնի… ձայնագրի,* ու, որ քունը չխաթարվի, հետո նայի, թե ոնց ենք ես ու դու ցեխի մեջ սողում: 
> 
> Ու որ մենք խուսափում ենք նման հեռանկարից, իսկ նման մարդիկ էլ ապահով հեռուներից հոխորտում են, նման մարդկանց բարոյականությունը հերիքումա ասել, որ բա թե. "_...քանի որ դու Հայաստանի մասին էդքան շատ ես մտածում, ուրեմն թող մնան… ու որ ավելի լավ քեզ զգաս, կարան մի հատ էլ մեզ հետևներիցս "հաքնեն", որ կասկած չմնա…_":
> 
> Հզոր բարոյականությունա, խոսք չկա, բանանային հայրենասիրություն - գուցե նույնիսկ իրեն թույլ տա եռագույնով Նյուր-Յորքի ապահով փողոցները դուրս գա, յեքա բանա...


Էն վատ տարիներին կարծեմ նման մի բան եղավ: Ուղղակի թվականները ճշգրտությամբ չեմ կարող ասել այս պահին: Թուրքերը ցեղասպանությունից հետո կարծես համաձայնել էին 38.000 քառ կիլոմետր վերադարձնել, իսկ Հայաստանը համաձայնվել էր, բայց դրից, եթե չեմ սխալվում Ֆրանսիայից, սկսեցին ալիքները խառնել ու դավաճանության մեջ մեղադրել մերոնց: Հետագայում մերոնք դա էլ չստացան ու թուրքերը հերթական բանակցության ժամանակ դա երեսով տվեցին մեզ: Եթե ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ շարադրել, ավելի լավ իմացողները թող ուղղեն:

----------


## Artgeo

Չէ... ո՛չ անկախության ենք արժանի, ո՛չ պետականության: Մեծ վերահսկող ա պետք, թուրք, սելջուկ, պարսիկ, ռուս... Թե չէ կխժռենք իրար...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. հայրենիքը լքած անձը բարոյական իրավունք ունի՞ քննարկելու իր նախկին հայրենիքի ներքին քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող հարցերը:


ունի… իր նախկինինն էլ, ներկայինն էլ ուրիշի հայրենիքինն էլ… ու դու ոչ մի բան էլ չես կարող անել…

բավարարված ե՞ս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկը ես իրանցից փող չեմ ուզել: Եթե ուժ դրանա հասել, ավելի լավա իրանք ոչ փող տան, ոչ էլ հավակնություններ ունենան խաղատիկնիկների նման կառավարել իմ կամ իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը:


քո  և քո ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը լավ էլ տվել ես ռուսի ձեռն անվերադարձ, ոնց ուզում ֆռռցնում ու ինչ պոզիցիայով ուզում "կանգնացնում" են բայց սփյուռքի խառնվելը պատվիդ չես կերցնու՞մ… 

էս չի՞ քո հայրենասիրությունը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկն էլ ես:


ձեզ փող տվող չկա… այսինքն էդ փողը ձեզ չի հասել… մինչև ձեզ նախ ռուսների բազաների համար պտի վճարեն հետո մնացածներլ Հրանուշ Հակոբյանը իրա ձեռով ա բաժանելու մեր կարիքավոր պատգամավորներին…

----------

Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> քո  և քո ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը լավ էլ տվել ես ռուսի ձեռն անվերադարձ, ոնց ուզում ֆռռցնում ու ինչ պոզիցիայով ուզում "կանգնացնում" են բայց սփյուռքի խառնվելը պատվիդ չես կերցնու՞մ… 
> 
> էս չի՞ քո հայրենասիրությունը…


Իսկ դու՞ ում ձեռն ես տվել։ Ամերիկացիների՞։ Նրանց մոտ երևի ավելի լա՞վ է կանգնում։
Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, այս կարգի դիսկուսսիայում դու ոչ մի շանս չունես։ Ավելի լավ է թեման մի խորացրու։

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ ես, *Տրիբուն* ջան, ուղղակի խնդիրն այն է, որ դրսինները նման հարցերում ներսիններից մի քիչ պակաս խոսքի տեղ ունեն ու համեստությունը, ոչ կտրուկությունը և դիմացինի վիճակինի մեջ մտնելու հատկությունն իրենց չի խանգարի: Ամեն անգամ, երբ սրվում է իրավիճակը ճակատում, ես, *ՀՀ ԶՈՒ մոտոհրաձգային ջոկի հրամանատարս, պահեստի կրտսեր սերժանտս, որը նաև Տ-72-ի անձնակազմի հրամանատար է և որի 30-ը այս տարի է լրացել*, սկսում եմ ինձ նախապատրաստել ամենավատթարին, ընդհուպ միննչև նրան, որ, հնարավոր է, ես 31 չդառնամ, իսկ իմ ծնողներն էլ կամ վշտից մեռնեն, կամ աղքատությունից:
> 
> Ու դրա համար էլ, երբ նման մարդիկ ապահով հեռուներից նման բաներ են խոսում, սկսում են *իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ապահովության հաշվին* իրենց քաղաքական նախասիրություններին հագուրդ տալ այն դեպքում, երբ պատերազմի դեպքում առաջիններից մեկը երևի ես ճակատում հայտնվեմ... մեղմ ասած նյարդանում եմ:


Լիոն ջան, մենք չենք ընտրում Հայաստանում և ոչ մի պաշտոնյաի… ու դրանով մեր ազդեցությունը հավասարվում ա զրոյի… որ կուզես իմանալ, մեռած մարդն ավելի շատ ազդեցություն ունի Հայաստանի քաղաքականության վրա քան մենք… իրանք բոլոր ընտրություններին մասնակցում են ու միաձայն ընտրում են իշխանություններին…

դե էդ եմ ասում էլի, դու որ կաս էլ ռուսը մեզ ինչ… ինչի՞ իզուր փող ծախսենք… 

բայց եթե քո ու քո ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը կախված ա ռուսի ներկայությունից, բա էս քո զինվորական կոչումներն ու՞մ ա պետք ապեր… մի խոսք կա ասում են "եթե քո բանակը չես կերակրմում, ապա կերակրում ես ուրիշի բանակը" հիմա մեր մոտ էդ ասացվածքը սենց ա "համ քո բանակն ես կերակրում, համ էլ ուրիշի" էս ժողովուրդը մեղք չի՞… խեղճ ժողովուրդը ոչ թե պատերազմից կմեռնի այլ էս բեռի ծանրությունից ու ստորացումից…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու՞ ում ձեռն ես տվել։ Ամերիկացիների՞։ Նրանց մոտ երևի ավելի լա՞վ է կանգնում։
> Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, այս կարգի դիսկուսսիայում դու ոչ մի շանս չունես։ Ավելի լավ է թեման մի խորացրու։


…անպայման ինչ որ մեկի ձեռը պիտի լինե՞ս… իհարկե չունեմ, որովհետև դուք տեր եք ման գալիս, իսկ ես տիրոջ առաջարկ չեմ կարող անել… տիրոջ առաջարկ ծառային են անում… 

ես տենց առաջարկ ոչ մի ժողովրդի չեմ անի

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> …անպայման ինչ որ մեկի ձեռը պիտի լինե՞ս


Դու ավելի շատ ես ամերիկացիները ձեռը, քան ես ու Լիոնը ռուսների։ Իմ մուծած հարկի գոնե ինչ-որ մասը գնում է հայ ժողովրդի բարեկեցությանը, քո մուծած հարկը ու՞ր է գնում։ Ես ու Լիոնը, *գոնե տեսականորեն*, կարող ենք օրերից մի օր ռուսներին ասել "հելաք մեր երկրից"։ Դու ամերիկացիներին ի՞նչ ես ասելու։ Կամ պիտի ինքդ քեզ ամերիկացի համարես (այդ դեպքում պարզ չի թե ինչ ես կորցրել այս թեմայում)։ Դու ուզում ես ոչ շիշը վառել (համարվել ոչ թե ամերիկացիների ծառան, այլ ազատ մարդ), ոչ խորովածը (հայաստանցիներին հավասար բարոյական իրավունք ունենալ երկրի ներքին հարցերը քննարկել)։ Չի ստացվի։ Ավելի շուտ համ շիշը կվառես, համ խորովածը։

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ավելի շատ ես ամերիկացիները ձեռը, քան ես ու Լիոնը ռուսների։ Իմ մուծած հարկի գոնե ինչ-որ մասը գնում է հայ ժողովրդի բարեկեցությանը, քո մուծած հարկը ու՞ր է գնում։ Ես ու Լիոնը, *գոնե տեսականորեն*, կարող ենք օրերից մի օր ռուսներին ասել "հելաք մեր երկրից"։ Դու ամերիկացիներին ի՞նչ ես ասելու։ Կամ պիտի ինքդ քեզ ամերիկացի համարես (այդ դեպքում պարզ չի թե ինչ ես կորցրել այս թեմայում)։ Դու ուզում ես ոչ շիշը վառել (համարվել ոչ թե ամերիկացիների ծառան, այլ ազատ մարդ), ոչ խորովածը (հայաստանցիներին հավասար բարոյական իրավունք ունենալ երկրի ներքին հարցերը քննարկել)։ Չի ստացվի։ Ավելի շուտ համ շիշը կվառես, համ խորովածը։


ապեր, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, էն որ ինձ ամերիկայում ոչ ոք իմ իրավունքները չի սահմանափակում էլ չասեմ բարոյական իրավունքների մասին, բայց դուք արդեն ինձ դիսկրիմինացիայի եք ենթարկում, մինչդեռ ռուսներին տալիս եք անսահման իրավունքներ ու հլա իրանց բազաների համար էլ վճարում եք… ու երբ որ էնքան պլոճիկ կունենաք որ կասեք "հելաք մեր երկրից" էն ժամանկ էլ կխոսանք, քաջնազարություն պետք չի, իսկ հարկերի հաշվով էլ ասեմ, մեր համ հարկերից ա գալիս Հայաստան ու Ղարաբաղ, համ էլ ընենց տրանսֆերներով… 

ես ամերիկացիներին ի՞նչ ասեմ, ասեմ "գնացեք ստեղի՞ց" դրա իմաստը ո՞րն ա… ոչ ես եմ ամերիկայում բազա որ ինձ ասեն գնա ոչ էլ ամերիկան ա բազա ամերիկայում որ ասեմ գնացեք ստեղից… էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու բան ա… ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ… դու մտածում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում… 

… ի դեպ ես ինձ կարամ համարեմ ամերիկացի և կարամ չհամարեմ… էտ իմ ընտրությունն ա…

----------

Artgeo (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ ոչ մեկից փող չեմ ուզել, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, քանի որ ՀՀ ներքին կյանքը մենակ ինձանով ու ձեզանով չի որոշվում, իսկ եկած փողով ապրում ա ՀՀ բնակչության կեսից ավելին: 
> 
> 2011-ի 4 ամսում արտասահմանից Հայաստան է փոխանցվել 357 մլն դոլար
> 
> Երկրորդ, քննարկումներին մասնակցելն ու կարծիք հայտնելը բացարձակապես չի նշանակում որ ինչ-որ մեկը խաղատիկնիկների նման մեր կյանքի հետ խաղում ա: Կարծիքը կարելի ա ընդունել, կարելի ա չընդունել, բայց կարծիք հայտնելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը: Կոնկրետ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, ՀՀ-ում ապրողներ կան, որոնք կողմ են ռուս-հայկական դարավոր բարեկամությանը, ու կան ապրողներ որոնք դեմ են ռուս-հայկական դարավոր լծին: Համոզված եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող հայրենակիցներ կան, որոնք, ի տարբերություն Մեֆի, կողմ են ռուս-հայկական բարեկամությանը: Իրանց կարծիքը երևի հաճույքով կլսեք: Ինձ էլ թույլ տվեք լսել իմ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող այն հայրենակցի կարծիքը, որը դեմ ա ռուսական լծին:



Այո, Սփյուռքնել է բաժանված երկու մասի այդ հարցով:  Բայց ինչու Հայը չի կարող արտահայտել իր կարծիքը ապրելով երկրից դուրս, դա ես չեմ հասկանում: Հայա, սիրտը ցավում է, արտահայտվում է: Ցավոք սրտի, ոմանք սիրում են երեսով լղոզել այն փաստը, որ եթե Հայաստանում չես ապրում, քաղաքականությունից ընդհանրապես պետք չի խոսելը: 
Չնայած ես Լիոնին հասկանում եմ:  Այնքան են թմբկահարել, որ Սփյուռքում հակա-հայկական պատմությունն է ուսուցանվում, որ ակամա Սփյուրքը հրեշ է աչքին երևում...

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամերիկան պաշտոնական հաշվարկներով մոտ 3 միլիարդ փող է անվերադարձ ուղարկել Հայաստան, վերջին 20 տարիներին: Դա չհաշված Սփյռքահայերի օգնությունը իրենց բարեկամներ-ընկերներին:  Ռուսաստանը ինչ է ուղարկել այս 20 տարում?  Սահմանը առանց Ռուսի օգնության էլ կարելի է պաշտպանել: Եթե իսկապես Ռուսաստանը մեզ դաշնակից է, առանց սահմանապահության գլխացավանքի նա կգա օգնության պատերազմի դեպքում: 

Ադրբեջանցիները իրենց շքերթը արեցին, ցույց տալով Ս 300  սիստեման գնված մեր "եղբայրներից"?   Բարեկամական ժեստ էր դա, թե փողի մունաթ?

----------

Artgeo (07.07.2011), Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Չէ... ո՛չ անկախության ենք արժանի, ո՛չ պետականության: Մեծ վերահսկող ա պետք, թուրք, սելջուկ, պարսիկ, ռուս... Թե չէ կխժռենք իրար...


Ես այդպես չեմ կարծում:




> քո  և քո ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը լավ էլ տվել ես ռուսի ձեռն անվերադարձ, ոնց ուզում ֆռռցնում ու ինչ պոզիցիայով ուզում "կանգնացնում" են բայց սփյուռքի խառնվելը պատվիդ չես կերցնու՞մ… 
> 
> էս չի՞ քո հայրենասիրությունը…


Սուտ ես ասում, ես իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը ոչ մեկի ձեռքն էլ չեմ տվել: Իսկ այն, որ ռուսները այժմ օբյեկտիվորեն մեր օգտին են աշխատում և այլ ալտերնատիվա չկա, փաստ է: Համենայն դեպս այս թեմայում, բացի ամերիկյան կուշտ ու ապահով նվնվոցներից, այլ բան ես չլսեցի:




> Լիոն ջան, մենք չենք ընտրում Հայաստանում և ոչ մի պաշտոնյաի… ու դրանով մեր ազդեցությունը հավասարվում ա զրոյի… որ կուզես իմանալ, մեռած մարդն ավելի շատ ազդեցություն ունի Հայաստանի քաղաքականության վրա քան մենք… իրանք բոլոր ընտրություններին մասնակցում են ու միաձայն ընտրում են իշխանություններին…


Փառք աստծո, որ չեք ընտրում: Երկքաղաքացիության օրենքին ես սկզբունքորեն եմ դեմ և ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե ընտրության հնարավորություն Ձեզ չտվեցին: Էդ էր պակաս, դուք կուշտ ու կուռ և ապահով ապրեք ձեր ամերիկաներում, ստեղ որոշեք, թե ես ինչ նախագահ կամ ԱԺ պիտի ունենամ ու դրանք ինչ քաղաքականություն պետք է վարեն: Իրականում ՀՀ-ն պետք է այնքան հզոր լինի, որ սփյուռքահայերը, ովքեր էլ նրանք լինեն, նայեն մեր երկրին որպես փրկարար ու լուսավոր մի փարոսի, այլ ոչ թե խղճան ու... մի երկու հատ բանանի փող ուղարկեն:




> դե էդ եմ ասում էլի, դու որ կաս էլ ռուսը մեզ ինչ… ինչի՞ իզուր փող ծախսենք…


Որովհետև ես հերիք չեմ: Որ իմանայի, որ ես հերիք եմ, առաջինը ես կողմ կլինեի ՌԴ բազայի հեռացմանը: Ֆռշտեին?




> բայց եթե քո ու քո ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը կախված ա ռուսի ներկայությունից, բա էս քո զինվորական կոչումներն ու՞մ ա պետք ապեր…


Մի քիչ մտածի, կհասկանաս:




> մի խոսք կա ասում են "եթե քո բանակը չես կերակրմում, ապա կերակրում ես ուրիշի բանակը" հիմա մեր մոտ էդ ասացվածքը սենց ա "համ քո բանակն ես կերակրում, համ էլ ուրիշի" էս ժողովուրդը մեղք չի՞… խեղճ ժողովուրդը ոչ թե պատերազմից կմեռնի այլ էս բեռի ծանրությունից ու ստորացումից…


Դեմագոգիա է: Ինչպես արդեն ցույց տրվեց այս թեմայում, ՌԴ ռազմական ներկայությունը Հայաստանում ՀՀ անվտանգության կարևորագույն երաշխիքներից մեկն է:




> …անպայման ինչ որ մեկի ձեռը պիտի լինե՞ս… իհարկե չունեմ, որովհետև դուք տեր եք ման գալիս, իսկ ես տիրոջ առաջարկ չեմ կարող անել… տիրոջ առաջարկ ծառային են անում… 
> 
> ես տենց առաջարկ ոչ մի ժողովրդի չեմ անի


Դու ես տեր ման գալիս, ու քո տերը ավելի վատն է - դու կուշտ փորիդ ստրուկն ես ու դրա համար էս հասել ամերիկաները: Հը, չկարողացար, հա, մնալ Հայաստանում ու նորմալ երկիր կառուցելու համար պայքարել, փախար... ու հիմա մեծ-մեծ խոսում էս: Է մնայիր, է տեսնեիր ստեղի բոլոր պրոբլեմները, տեսնեինք ոնց կխոսեիր այդ դեպքում:




> ապեր, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, էն որ ինձ ամերիկայում ոչ ոք իմ իրավունքները չի սահմանափակում էլ չասեմ բարոյական իրավունքների մասին, բայց դուք արդեն ինձ դիսկրիմինացիայի եք ենթարկում, մինչդեռ ռուսներին տալիս եք անսահման իրավունքներ ու հլա իրանց բազաների համար էլ վճարում եք… ու երբ որ էնքան պլոճիկ կունենաք որ կասեք "հելաք մեր երկրից" էն ժամանկ էլ կխոսանք, քաջնազարություն պետք չի, իսկ հարկերի հաշվով էլ ասեմ, մեր համ հարկերից ա գալիս Հայաստան ու Ղարաբաղ, համ էլ ընենց տրանսֆերներով…


Հերթակա միֆը - ԱՄՆ-ում էլ են ձեր իրավունքնրը սահմանափակում տեսական մակարդակով նույնքան, ինչքան մեզ մոտ:




> ես ամերիկացիներին ի՞նչ ասեմ, ասեմ "գնացեք ստեղի՞ց" դրա իմաստը ո՞րն ա… ոչ ես եմ ամերիկայում բազա որ ինձ ասեն գնա ոչ էլ ամերիկան ա բազա ամերիկայում որ ասեմ գնացեք ստեղից… էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու բան ա… ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ… դու մտածում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում… 
> 
> … ի դեպ ես ինձ կարամ համարեմ ամերիկացի և կարամ չհամարեմ… էտ իմ ընտրությունն ա…


Իսկ ես ինձ վաղուց ու անվերադարձ համարում եմ հայ ու հայաստանցի: Ու ընտրությունից ինքս ինձ վաղուց զրկել եմ: Ահա սա է մեր տարբերությունը:




> Այո, Սփյուռքնել է բաժանված երկու մասի այդ հարցով:  Բայց ինչու Հայը չի կարող արտահայտել իր կարծիքը ապրելով երկրից դուրս, դա ես չեմ հասկանում: Հայա, սիրտը ցավում է, արտահայտվում է: Ցավոք սրտի, ոմանք սիրում են երեսով լղոզել այն փաստը, որ եթե Հայաստանում չես ապրում, քաղաքականությունից ընդհանրապես պետք չի խոսելը: 
> Չնայած ես Լիոնին հասկանում եմ:  Այնքան են թմբկահարել, որ Սփյուռքում հակա-հայկական պատմությունն է ուսուցանվում, որ ակամա Սփյուրքը հրեշ է աչքին երևում...


Ինչու, իրավունք ունի խոսելու? Ինչ իրավունքով պիտի խոսի ու առաջարկներ անի, եթե դրանք ուղղակի կերպով ազդելու են իմ ճակատագրի վրա, իսկ ինքը կուշտ ու բավարարված նստի ամերիկայում? Էդ որնցա, որ ես երբեք ինձ չեմ թույլ տալիս ասել, թե Օբամային ինքը ընտրի, թե Մակկեյնին? Իսկ տրանսֆերտների պահով - նախ 3 միլիարդը շատ է և հետո` թող չուղարկեին, անձամբ ես իրենց չեմ խնդրել: Ավելին, գտնում եմ, որ հենց այդ տրանսֆերտներն են շատ ու շատ խնդիրների պատճառ...




> Եթե իսկապես Ռուսաստանը մեզ դաշնակից է, առանց սահմանապահության գլխացավանքի նա կգա օգնության պատերազմի դեպքում:


Իսկապես դաշնակից չկա և չի եղել: Շահեր են...

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011), Արէա (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես այդպես չեմ կարծում:
> 
> 
> 
> Սուտ ես ասում, ես իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը ոչ մեկի ձեռքն էլ չեմ տվել: Իսկ այն, որ ռուսները այժմ օբյեկտիվորեն մեր օգտին են աշխատում և այլ ալտերնատիվա չկա, փաստ է: Համենայն դեպս այս թեմայում, բացի ամերիկյան կուշտ ու ապահով նվնվոցներից, այլ բան ես չլսեցի:
> 
> 
> 
> Փառք աստծո, որ չեք ընտրում: Երկքաղաքացիության օրենքին ես սկզբունքորեն եմ դեմ և ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե ընտրության հնարավորություն Ձեզ չտվեցին: Էդ էր պակաս, դուք կուշտ ու կուռ և ապահով ապրեք ձեր ամերիկաներում, ստեղ որոշեք, թե ես ինչ նախագահ կամ ԱԺ պիտի ունենամ ու դրանք ինչ քաղաքականություն պետք է վարեն: Իրականում ՀՀ-ն պետք է այնքան հզոր լինի, որ սփյուռքահայերը, ովքեր էլ նրանք լինեն, նայեն մեր երկրին որպես փրկարար ու լուսավոր մի փարոսի, այլ ոչ թե խղճան ու... մի երկու հատ բանանի փող ուղարկեն:
> ...


Լիոն ջան, դու չես հասկանու՞մ որ իզուր տեղը հոխորտում ես… դու ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոյական իրավունք ունես մեզ արգիլելու որևէ հարց քննարկելու… և դու էլ կարող ես ինչքան սիրտդ ուզի քննարկել Օբամայի ու Մաքքեյնի ընտրության հարցը… ստեղ ոչ մի սահամափակում չկա… դու ուղղակի դեռ սովետական ուղեղով ես մտածում ու հայրենասիրության մասին շատ տարօրինակ ու հիվանդագին դատողություններ ես անում… քո համար ռուսն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ունի քան սփյուռքակայը, բայց որ հայրենասիրության մասին ա խոսքը գնում սաղին դաս ես տալիս… 

դու պետք ա կողմնորոշվես… ռուսների տակը պառկելու պրոբլեմ կարծես չունես, բայց որ մի սփյուռքահայ հանկարծ երկրիդ մասին կարծիք ա հայտնում հայրենասիրությունդ ա բռնում… դու քո ազգակցին ավելի վատ ես վերաբերվում քան օտարին որ ամբողջ էկոնոմիկադ իր ձեռքն ա վերցրել ու քեզ էլ վասալի տեղ ա պահում… սա դասական ստրուկի հոգեբանություն է…

… դու քո ռազմական կոչումներն ես մեջտեղ բերում ու հետո էլ ռուսների ներկայությունը համարում ես քո անվտանգության երաշխիքը… գոնե հասկանքում ե՞ս որ հակասում ես ինքնդ քեզ… 

… դու հասկանում ե՞ս որ էսօր Հայաստանը Մադագասկանից հետո ամենավատ տնտեսությունն ունի… հասկանում ե՞ս թե դու քեզ քո հայրենասիրական ճառերով օրգազմի ես հասցնելու… 

խնդիր չկա ընգեր …

----------

Artgeo (07.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև ես հերիք չեմ: Որ իմանայի, որ ես հերիք եմ, առաջինը ես կողմ կլինեի ՌԴ բազայի հեռացմանը: Ֆռշտեին?


Զինվո՛ր, կներեք, պարո՛ն կրտսեր սերժանտ, խաբա՞ր ես, որ մենակ դու չես Հայաստանում, որ տանկ քշել գիտի: 




> Դեմագոգիա է: Ինչպես արդեն ցույց տրվեց այս թեմայում, ՌԴ ռազմական ներկայությունը Հայաստանում ՀՀ անվտանգության կարևորագույն երաշխիքներից մեկն է:


Էտ որտե՞ղ ու ու՞մ կողմից այս թեմայում ցույց տրվեց դա: Չլինի՞ կարծում ես, որ քո մի քանի հնամաշ տանկի, զրահամեքենայի ու հինգ հազար զինվորի (որի կեսը հայ ա) մասին մեջբերումները տենց վառ ապացույց էին: Դրանք նույնքան ապացուցողական էին, որքան քո ռազմական տարեգրքից մջեբերումները հարյուր հազարավոր բանակների, միլիոնավոր փղերի, մի քանի կայսրությունների մասին: 

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, թեման, ընդհակառակը, հաջողությամբ ապացուցում է, որ ռուսական ռազմական բազայի ներկայությունը Հայաստանում հարված է Հայկական պետականությանը:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Ինչու, իրավունք ունի խոսելու? Ինչ իրավունքով պիտի խոսի ու առաջարկներ անի, եթե դրանք ուղղակի կերպով ազդելու են իմ ճակատագրի վրա, իսկ ինքը կուշտ ու բավարարված նստի ամերիկայում? Էդ որնցա, որ ես երբեք ինձ չեմ թույլ տալիս ասել, թե Օբամային ինքը ընտրի, թե Մակկեյնին? Իսկ տրանսֆերտների պահով - նախ 3 միլիարդը շատ է և հետո` թող չուղարկեին, անձամբ ես իրենց չեմ խնդրել: Ավելին, գտնում եմ, որ հենց այդ տրանսֆերտներն են շատ ու շատ խնդիրների պատճառ..._

Առաջի հերթին, Մեֆի առաջարկները քո վրա չեն ազդի, քանի որ ինչպես ինքը ասեց, մեռած մարդուց ավելի օգուտ կա ընտությունների ժամանակ Հայաստանում, քան Սփյուռքում ապրող մեկից, որը ի դեպ քո նման ծնվել  և ապրել է Հայաստանում:  Կարող է դու չես խառնվում Ամերիկայի ընտրությունների հարցում, բայց հիմք էլ չկա խառնվելու, ամերիկացի չես:  Մի քուչ շուտ ես  Սփյուռքի հայերին դասում այս կամ այն ազգերին:

Դե փողի հարցն էլ շաբլոնային պատասխան է: Ինչ փող... հա էն փողը? :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զինվո՛ր, կներեք, պարո՛ն կրտսեր սերժանտ, խաբա՞ր ես, որ մենակ դու չես Հայաստանում, որ տանկ քշել գիտի: 
> 
> 
> 
> Էտ որտե՞ղ ու ու՞մ կողմից այս թեմայում ցույց տրվեց դա: Չլինի՞ կարծում ես, որ քո մի քանի հնամաշ տանկի, զրահամեքենայի ու հինգ հազար զինվորի (որի կեսը հայ ա) մասին մեջբերումները տենց վառ ապացույց էին: Դրանք նույնքան ապացուցողական էին, որքան քո ռազմական տարեգրքից մջեբերումները հարյուր հազարավոր բանակների, միլիոնավոր փղերի, մի քանի կայսրությունների մասին: 
> 
> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, թեման, ընդհակառակը, հաջողությամբ ապացուցում է, որ ռուսական ռազմական բազայի ներկայությունը Հայաստանում հարված է Հայկական պետականությանը:


ի դեպ սա ռուսների մեղքը չի, մենք ենք տվել ու արել…

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, դու չես հասկանու՞մ որ իզուր տեղը հոխորտում ես… դու ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոյական իրավունք ունես մեզ արգիլելու որևէ հարց քննարկելու… և դու էլ կարող ես ինչքան սիրտդ ուզի քննարկել Օբամայի ու Մաքքեյնի ընտրության հարցը… ստեղ ոչ մի սահամափակում չկա… դու ուղղակի դեռ սովետական ուղեղով ես մտածում ու հայրենասիրության մասին շատ տարօրինակ ու հիվանդագին դատողություններ ես անում… քո համար ռուսն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ունի քան սփյուռքակայը, բայց որ հայրենասիրության մասին ա խոսքը գնում սաղին դաս ես տալիս… 
> 
> դու պետք ա կողմնորոշվես… ռուսների տակը պառկելու պրոբլեմ կարծես չունես, բայց որ մի սփյուռքահայ հանկարծ երկրիդ մասին կարծիք ա հայտնում հայրենասիրությունդ ա բռնում… դու քո ազգակցին ավելի վատ ես վերաբերվում քան օտարին որ ամբողջ էկոնոմիկադ իր ձեռքն ա վերցրել ու քեզ էլ վասալի տեղ ա պահում… սա դասական ստրուկի հոգեբանություն է…
> 
> … դու քո ռազմական կոչումներն ես մեջտեղ բերում ու հետո էլ ռուսների ներկայությունը համարում ես քո անվտանգության երաշխիքը… գոնե հասկանքում ե՞ս որ հակասում ես ինքնդ քեզ… 
> 
> … դու հասկանում ե՞ս որ էսօր Հայաստանը Մադագասկանից հետո ամենավատ տնտեսությունն ունի… հասկանում ե՞ս թե դու քեզ քո հայրենասիրական ճառերով օրգազմի ես հասցնելու… 
> 
> խնդիր չկա ընգեր …


Դասական դեմագոգիա էս անում, պարոն *Mephistopheles*, դասական դեմագոգիա, որի հիմնական պրիոմներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ դիմացինիդ վերագրես խոսքեր ու մտքեր, որն ինքը չի ասել, մեղադրես զրուցակցիդ նրա մեջ, ինչը իրականություն չէ և, ստիպելով վերջնիսի անվերջ արդարանալ, տպավորություն ստեղծել, թե ճշմարտությունը քո կողմում է: Պարզ ասած, *Mephistopheles*, պոստիդ ոչ մի բառն էլ չի համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը և յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով կկարդա սույն թեմայում իմ պոստերը, կհամոզվի դրանում: Ըստ էության բան ունես ասելու, ասա, թե չէ դեմագոգիան, համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ, չի անցնի:




> … դու հասկանում ե՞ս որ էսօր Հայաստանը Մադագասկարից հետո ամենավատ տնտեսությունն ունի… հասկանում ե՞ս թե դու քեզ քո հայրենասիրական ճառերով օրգազմի ես հասցնելու…


Ի դեպ, օրգազմասեր հասարակություն, որ ՌԴ բազան հանեցիք Հայաստանից, Հայաստանը կդադարի Մադագասկանից հետո ամենավատ տնտեսությունն ունենալ?

*Տրիբուն*




> Զինվո՛ր, կներեք, պարո՛ն կրտսեր սերժանտ, խաբա՞ր ես, որ մենակ դու չես Հայաստանում, որ տանկ քշել գիտի:


Իհարկե  :Smile:  Եվ?




> Էտ որտե՞ղ ու ու՞մ կողմից այս թեմայում ցույց տրվեց դա: Չլինի՞ կարծում ես, որ քո մի քանի հնամաշ տանկի, զրահամեքենայի ու հինգ հազար զինվորի (որի կեսը հայ ա) մասին մեջբերումները տենց վառ ապացույց էին: Դրանք նույնքան ապացուցողական էին, որքան քո ռազմական տարեգրքից մջեբերումները հարյուր հազարավոր բանակների, միլիոնավոր փղերի, մի քանի կայսրությունների մասին: 
> 
> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, թեման, ընդհակառակը, հաջողությամբ ապացուցում է, որ ռուսական ռազմական բազայի ներկայությունը Հայաստանում հարված է Հայկական պետականությանը:


Ցույց տվեց իմ կողմից, մի քանի պոստ առաջ, այնտեղ, որտեղ դու այդպես էլ չկարողացար այլ ռեալ ալտերնատիվ առաջարկել ՌԴ բազայի փոխարեն: Իսկ կարծիք յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքը կկազմի, այս հարցում ազատություն է...

*hetanos*




> Առաջի հերթին, Մեֆի առաջարկները քո վրա չեն ազդի, քանի որ ինչպես ինքը ասեց, մեռած մարդուց ավելի օգուտ կա ընտությունների ժամանակ Հայաստանում, քան Սփյուռքում ապրող մեկից, որը ի դեպ քո նման ծնվել  և ապրել է Հայաստանում:  Կարող է դու չես խառնվում Ամերիկայի ընտրությունների հարցում, բայց հիմք էլ չկա խառնվելու, ամերիկացի չես:  Մի քուչ շուտ ես  Սփյուռքի հայերին դասում այս կամ այն ազգերին:
> 
> Դե փողի հարցն էլ շաբլոնային պատասխան է: Ինչ փող... հա էն փողը?


Փառք աստծո, որ չեն ազդելու, էդ էր պակաս, որ ազդեին: Ես սփյուռքի հայերին ոչ մի այլ ազգի չեմ դասում, եթե իրենք իրենց չդասեն: Բայց միաժամանակ և կարծում եմ ու պնդում եմ, որ Հայաստանի ճակատագրի հարցով հայաստանցի հայը հաստատ ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ու տեղ ունի խոսելու, քան սփյուռքահայը:

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցույց տվեց իմ կողմից, մի քանի պոստ առաջ, այնտեղ, որտեղ դու այդպես էլ չկարողացար այլ ռեալ ալտերնատիվ առաջարկել ՌԴ բազայի փոխարեն: Իսկ կարծիք յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքը կկազմի, այս հարցում ազատություն է...


Դե իհարկե, քո բոլոր գրածները միշտ խիստ ապացուցողական են, հարկավոր է միայն դրանք հազար անգամ նույն հաստատական տոնով գրել, և ցանկացած տափակաբանություն կդառնա ապացույց: Իսկ ես, իհարկե, չեմ կարող ցանկացած տափակաբանությանը հակափաստարկ բերել: Հարյուր փիղ, ուրեմն հարյուր փիղ = երկու հարյուր փդած տանկ, առանց այլընտրանքի: Մարսը քառակուսի ա, երկիրը` կլոր, հիքսոսը` հայ:

----------

Artgeo (07.07.2011), Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դու այդպես էլ չկարողացար այլ ռեալ ալտերնատիվ առաջարկել ՌԴ բազայի փոխարեն:


խի չկա ՞ որ…… բա էս ի՞նչ ա… 



> ՀՀ ԶՈՒ մոտոհրաձգային ջոկի հրամանատարս, պահեստի կրտսեր սերժանտս, որը նաև Տ-72-ի անձնակազմի հրամանատար է և որի 30-ը այս տարի է լրացել


կամսամոլկա, սպարտսմենկա ի նականեց կռասավիցա

----------


## Lion

> Դե իհարկե, քո բոլոր գրածները միշտ խիստ ապացուցողական են, հարկավոր է միայն դրանք հազար անգամ նույն հաստատական տոնով գրել, և ցանկացած տափակաբանություն կդառնա ապացույց: Իսկ ես, իհարկե, չեմ կարող ցանկացած տափակաբանությանը հակափաստարկ բերել: Հարյուր փիղ, ուրեմն հարյուր փիղ = երկու հարյուր փդած տանկ, առանց այլընտրանքի: Մարսը քառակուսի ա, երկիրը` կլոր, հիքսոսը` հայ:


Տեսար, հերթական անգամ ապացուցեցիր ասածս  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ... ո՛չ անկախության ենք արժանի, ո՛չ պետականության: Մեծ վերահսկող ա պետք, թուրք, սելջուկ, պարսիկ, ռուս... Թե չէ կխժռենք իրար...


Ապեր նորմալա ազգն էլ կարա հիավնդ լինի, իսկ հիվանդը միշտ միշտ հսկողի կարիք ունի մինչև մեռնելը...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր նորմալա ազգն էլ կարա հիավնդ լինի, իսկ հիվանդը միշտ միշտ հսկողի կարիք ունի մինչև մեռնելը...


Ախր... էսքա՞ն... Էս աստիճա՞ն: Ինչ-որ ռուսի պատճառով, նեղված տոնով գրել, որ «էս հայը դրսում կուշտ ա, իսկ ես ստեղ սոված ու հենց էդ պատճառով ես որոշում եմ, որ ռուսը պիտի ստեղ մնա, իրեն ինադու, այ տենց ուխ, ուխ...»... Սարսափելի ա: 

Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչո՞վ ենք մենք հրեաներից պակաս, ինչո՞վ են նրանք մեզնից ավել: Ինչո՞ւ չենք կարող ստեղծել համաշխարհային հզոր ազգ ու Հայկական հզոր պետականություն, անկախ ու ինքնավար: Պակա՞ս սփռված ենք, թե՞ ավելի քիչ փող ունենք: Միակ բանը որ տեսնում եմ էս թեմայում, խելք չունենք ու ուժեղ աբիժնիկություն ունենք, որը վեր ա ցանկացած զգացմունքից... Տխուր ա...

----------

Freeman (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011), Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Rammer (07.07.2011), Tig (07.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչո՞վ ենք մենք հրեաներից պակաս, ինչո՞վ են նրանք մեզնից ավել: Ինչո՞ւ չենք կարող ստեղծել համաշխարհային հզոր ազգ ու Հայկական հզոր պետականություն, անկախ ու ինքնավար ինքնիշխան:


Չեմ հիշում, որ *Artgeo* որևէ գրածի հետ երբևէ ավելի համաձայն եղած լինեմ, քան սրա  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Փառք աստծո, որ չեն ազդելու, էդ էր պակաս, որ ազդեին: Ես սփյուռքի հայերին ոչ մի այլ ազգի չեմ դասում, եթե իրենք իրենց չդասեն: Բայց միաժամանակ և կարծում եմ ու պնդում եմ, որ Հայաստանի ճակատագրի հարցով հայաստանցի հայը հաստատ ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ու տեղ ունի խոսելու, քան սփյուռքահայը:


Դու ավելի շատ խտրականությամբ ես զբաղված այս թեմայում, քան քննարկում ինչ որ մի բան: Քո կեցվածքը Սփյուռքի հանդեպ ճիշտն ասած տարօրինակ է , այն էլ  էն դեպքում, երբ դու պատրաստ ես չինացիներին էլ հայ սարքես, եթե հարմար գտնես:  

Աշխարհի բոլոր հայերն էլ կարող են արտահայտել իրենց կարծիքը Հայաստանի հանդեպ, անկախ նրանից քեզ դուր է գալիս դա, թե ոչ:
Մենք արտահայտվում ենք, դու քվեարկում ես:  Ամեն ինչ նորմալ է իմ կարծիքով:

Դու ավելի լավ կլինի ասես Ռուսաստանի ֆինանսական օգնության մասին Հայաստանին վերջին 20 տարիներում:  Հա մեկ էլ մի երկու խոսք Ս 300 մասին: Չես կարծում, որ միակ առավելությունը, որ մենք ունեինք Ադրբեջանցիների հանդեպ օդում, անհետացավ ընդմիշտ?
Մարդիկ 40 հատ միգ-29  ունեն, կողքից էլ Ս 300: Մեր խեղճ ու կրակ 1 միգ 25 ու մի քանի Սու-եր, կամ քո հնացած տանկը ինչ պետք է անեն լայնածավալ պատերազմի ժամանակ?

----------

Անի Ներկարար (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

54 հոգուց, 67.6% քվեարկել են կամ Ռուսաստանի դեմ, կամ էլ` հայերը միայն պետք է պաշտպանեն Հայաստանը:  Այսինքն, 2/3 մասը քվեարկողների կիսում են Մեֆի տեսակետը:: Հո բոլորը Սփյուռքում չեն ապրում?

----------

Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ապեր, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, էն որ ինձ ամերիկայում ոչ ոք իմ իրավունքները չի սահմանափակում էլ չասեմ բարոյական իրավունքների մասին, բայց դուք արդեն ինձ դիսկրիմինացիայի եք ենթարկում, մինչդեռ ռուսներին տալիս եք անսահման իրավունքներ ու հլա իրանց բազաների համար էլ վճարում եք… ու երբ որ էնքան պլոճիկ կունենաք որ կասեք "հելաք մեր երկրից" էն ժամանկ էլ կխոսանք, քաջնազարություն պետք չի, իսկ հարկերի հաշվով էլ ասեմ, մեր համ հարկերից ա գալիս Հայաստան ու Ղարաբաղ, համ էլ ընենց տրանսֆերներով… 
> 
> ես ամերիկացիներին ի՞նչ ասեմ, ասեմ "գնացեք ստեղի՞ց" դրա իմաստը ո՞րն ա… ոչ ես եմ ամերիկայում բազա որ ինձ ասեն գնա ոչ էլ ամերիկան ա բազա ամերիկայում որ ասեմ գնացեք ստեղից… էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու բան ա… ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ… դու մտածում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում… 
> 
> … ի դեպ ես ինձ կարամ համարեմ ամերիկացի և կարամ չհամարեմ… էտ իմ ընտրությունն ա…


Արա դե առաք անցաք ձեր տրանսֆերներով: Տրանսֆերները կոնկրետ բարեկամներին են ուղարկվում: Քո մուծած հարկերն էլ Հայաստանին ու Ղարաբաղին չեն գնում, մի փորձիր կռուտիտ լինել: Այն ԱՄՆ բյուջեին է գնում: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ն ինչ-որ ֆինանսական օգնություն է ցուցաբերում Հայաստանին, դա հենց այնպես չի անում, անվճար պանիր միայն թակարդում է լինում: Եթե վաղը ԱՄՆ-ն որոշի ռազմական աջակցություն ցուցաբերել Թուրքիային կամ Ադրբեջանին, դա անելու այդ թվում քո մուծած հարկերով:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է քո իրավունքներին Ամերիկայում, թեման մի շեղի: Այստեղ հարցը քննարկվում է ազգերի մակարդակով, այլ ոչ թե անհատների: Արի բոլորս գնանք զարգացած, ժողովրդավարական երկրներ, Հայաստանը թողնենք ռուսներն ու թուրքերը իրար մեջ բաժանեն, զատո ոչ մեկիս իրավունքները սահմանափակված չեն լինի: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում էմիգրացիայի համար, բացառված չէ, որ ինքս դիմեմ այդ քայլին, բայց դե դրանից հետո հայրենասիրությունից մի խոսեք, կամ գոնե չափավոր խոսեք:

----------

Lem (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011), Varzor (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Դու ավելի շատ խտրականությամբ ես զբաղված այս թեմայում, քան քննարկում ինչ որ մի բան: Քո կեցվածքը Սփյուռքի հանդեպ ճիշտն ասած տարօրինակ է , այն էլ  էն դեպքում, երբ դու պատրաստ ես չինացիներին էլ հայ սարքես, եթե հարմար գտնես:


Իհարկե տարօրինակ է, համենայն դեպս քո տեսակետից, քանի որ դու ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել: Ինքդ էլ էս զգում տարօրինակությունը, բայց ափսոս, որ չես ուզում կամ քեզ թույլ չես տալիս հասկանալ իրականությունը: Ես չեմ ասել, թե սփյուռքահայերը հայ չեն, եթե նման բան գտնես իմ խոսքերից, ցույց տուր: Ես ուղղակի ասել և ասում եմ, որ, *ուշադիր* - Հայաստանի ճակատագրի մասին ամենից և նախևառաջ խոսելու և նրա հարցով առաջարկություններ անելու իրավունք ունեն այն հայերը, որոնք մշտապես բնակվում են Հայաստանում: Հուսով եմ... տարօրինակությունը վերացավ?




> Աշխարհի բոլոր հայերն էլ կարող են արտահայտել իրենց կարծիքը Հայաստանի հանդեպ, անկախ նրանից քեզ դուր է գալիս դա, թե ոչ:
> Մենք արտահայտվում ենք, դու քվեարկում ես:  Ամեն ինչ նորմալ է իմ կարծիքով:


Եվ կրկին - խնդիրն իհարկե կարծիք արտահայտելու մեջ չէ:




> Դու ավելի լավ կլինի ասես Ռուսաստանի ֆինանսական օգնության մասին Հայաստանին վերջին 20 տարիներում:


Ես թքել եմ ամենահետաքրքիր ֆինանսական օգնության վրա, որն իմ պետությանը կախվածության մեջ է դնում որևէ մեկից` լինի դա ՌԴ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ն թե Բիլ Գեյթսը: Նման օգնությունները մեր սիրուն աչքերի համար չեն տրվում, ոչ քեռի Իվանի, ոչ էլ քեռի Սեմի կողմից:




> Հա մեկ էլ մի երկու խոսք Ս 300 մասին: Չես կարծում, որ միակ առավելությունը, որ մենք ունեինք Ադրբեջանցիների հանդեպ օդում, անհետացավ ընդմիշտ?


Չէ, չեմ կարծում, քանի որ օդում Ադրբեջանի նկատմամբ մենք երբեք էլ առավելություն չենք ունեցել: Իսկ C-300-ի պահով, գուցե և ինչ-որ մարդիկ հիասթափված են, ինչ-որ մարդիկ ուրախացած, բայց ես ոչ նրանցից եմ, ոչ էլ մյուսներից, քանի որ ի սկզբանե պատրանքներ չեմ ունեցել ոչ մի պետության, այդ թվում նաև ՌԴ նկատմամբ:




> Մարդիկ 40 հատ միգ-29  ունեն, կողքից էլ Ս 300: Մեր խեղճ ու կրակ 1 միգ 25 ու մի քանի Սու-եր, կամ քո հնացած տանկը ինչ պետք է անեն լայնածավալ պատերազմի ժամանակ?


Վաղուց է ասվել, որ հնարավոր պատերազմում մենք չպետք է փորձենք օդում չափվել թշնամու հետ: Եվ ի դեպ ասեմ նեղ մասնագետի կարծիք – Միգ-29-երը, իրենց բնույթով լինելով տակտիկական կործանիչներ, ապագա հնարավոր պատերազմում այնքան էլ սարսափելի չեն, ինչքան իրենց անունն է…



> 54 հոգուց, 67.6% քվեարկել են կամ Ռուսաստանի դեմ, կամ էլ` հայերը միայն պետք է պաշտպանեն Հայաստանը:  Այսինքն, 2/3 մասը քվեարկողների կիսում են Մեֆի տեսակետը:: Հո բոլորը Սփյուռքում չեն ապրում?


Արդեն ասվեց, որ հարցերը կոռեկտ չէին կառուցված, ինչը նշանակում է, որ արդյունքների մասին դատողություններ անելն էլ ճիշտ չէ: Բանն այն է, որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի պատասխանը չի բացառում մյուսները: Այսպես, ես քվեարկել եմ. "_...նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են_" տարբերակի օգտին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես դեմ եմ. "_Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի_" տարբերակին և բացառում եմ, որ. "_...նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի_": Իր հերթին այս ամենը չի նշանակում, որ ես պետք է. "_դրական_" կամ. "_բացասական_" վերաբերվեմ այդ բազայի ներկայությանը, քանի որ այլ ալտերնատիվ առայժմ չկա: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ հարցման հարցի և տարբերակների հետ տրամաբանական որևէ կապ չունի նաև. "_Շուտով մեկնում եմ Հայաստանից_" տարբերակը, քանի որ նույն հավանականությամբ կարելի էր ավելացնել, օրինակ. "_Ես Հայաստանում չեմ բնակվում_" տարբերակը:

----------

Lem (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ հիշում, որ *Artgeo* որևէ գրածի հետ երբևէ ավելի համաձայն եղած լինեմ, քան սրա


Լո՞ւրջ... Ու սա ասում ա մի մարդ, ով բաժանում ա հայերին իրավունք ունեցողների և անիրավունքների...

Նկատե՞լ եք, որ ռուսասերները *հայերի նկատմամբ* են ագրեսիվ : Արդյունքում՝

*Ռուսական զորքերի դեմ*
Տեսանկյուն 
Փաստարկներ
Հիմնավորում
Թեթևակի ատելություն ռուսական զորքի հանդեպ

*Ռուսական զորքի կողմ*
Ատելություն վերևի կարծիքը ունեցող հայերի նկատմամբ
Վիրավորանք վերևի կարծիքը ունեցող հայերի նկատմամբ
Ագրեսիա վերևի կարծիքը ունեցող հայերի նկատմամբ
Մեծ ու բուռն սեր ռուսական զորքի հանդեպ

Ու սա համարո՞ւմ եք նորմալ, սա հայրենասիրությո՞ւն ա ու ձգտում դառնալ Իսրայելի պես երկիր... 

Ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում Հայաստանից մի կտոր հացի կամ քաղաքական նկատառումներով փախած հայից: Ինչո՞վ եք ավել: Նրանով, որ Հայաստանի սահմանները պաշտպանելը դարդ ու ցավ եք համարում ու հնարավորինս շուտ ուզում եք ազատվել էդ «գործի՞ց»:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Հայկօ (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Լիոն ջան: Դու թքած ունես, քանի որ փաստերը քո կողմից չեն Ռուսաստանի  օգնությունը Հայաստանին:


*Հայաստանի ճակատագրի մասին ամենից և նախևառաջ խոսելու և նրա հարցով առաջարկություններ անելու իրավունք ունեն այն հայերը, որոնք մշտապես բնակվում են Հայաստանում: 
*

Դա դու որոշեցիր?  Այդ իրավունքը բոլորին էլ տրված է, ով իրեն հայ է զգում, անկախ բնակավայրից:  Կարող է քեզ դուր չգա դա, բայց ասել ով իրավունք ունի խոսելու քաղաքականությունից, դա ուղղակի լուրջ չի քո կողմից:  Գրականություն ու արվեստից էլ չի կարելի խոսել, թե դա մենակ քաղաքականությանն է վերաբերվում?

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Artgeo*

Ծերից ծեր դեմագոգիա էր ու փաստերի խեղաթյուրում:




> Լո՞ւրջ... Ու սա ասում ա մի մարդ, ով բաժանում ա հայերին իրավունք ունեցողների և անիրավունքների...


Օրինակ` Դեմագոգիա ու փաստերի խեղաթյուրում - ես չեմ բաժանում հայերին. "իրավունք ունեցողների և անիրավունքների", եթե շարունակես պնդել, ապա փաստեր ներկայացրու:




> Նկատե՞լ եք, որ ռուսասերները *հայերի նկատմամբ* են ագրեսիվ : Արդյունքում՝


Կարողա: Ցանկացած դեպքում դա ինձ չի վերաբերվում, քանի որ ես ամենևին էլ ռուսասեր չեմ  :Smile:  Եվ դրա համար էլ, չնայած պոստումդ լիքը վիճելի բաներ կան, թողնում եմ, որ դրանք ռուսասերները վիճարկեն:




> Ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում Հայաստանից մի կտոր հացի կամ քաղաքական նկատառումներով փախած հայից: Ինչո՞վ եք ավել: Նրանով, որ Հայաստանի սահմանները պաշտպանելը դարդ ու ցավ եք համարում ու հնարավորինս շուտ ուզում եք ազատվել էդ «գործի՞ց»:


Ոչ, *Artgeo*, նրանով, որ, չվազելով փողի ու ապահով կյանքի հետևից ու մեր մաշկի վրա տանելով այս երկրի բոլոր դժվարությունները, մշտապես մեզ ու մեր երեխաներին դնելով պատերազմի վտանգի տակ, այնուհանդերձ ապրում ենք այս երկրում, չենք փախել, ոնց ոմանք, ու փորձում ենք այնպես անել, որ այս երկիրը թուրքի, ռուսի, վրացու կամ էլ այլ չոռուցավի բաժին չդառնա: 




> Լիոն ջան: Դու թքած ունես, քանի որ փաստերը քո կողմից չեն Ռուսաստանի  օգնությունը Հայաստանին:
> 
> 
> *Հայաստանի ճակատագրի մասին ամենից և նախևառաջ խոսելու և նրա հարցով առաջարկություններ անելու իրավունք ունեն այն հայերը, որոնք մշտապես բնակվում են Հայաստանում: 
> *
> 
> Դա դու որոշեցիր?  Այդ իրավունքը բոլորին էլ տրված է, ով իրեն հայ է զգում, անկախ բնակավայրից:  Կարող է քեզ դուր չգա դա, բայց ասել ով իրավունք ունի խոսելու քաղաքականությունից, դա ուղղակի լուրջ չի քո կողմից:  Գրականություն ու արվեստից էլ չի կարելի խոսել, թե դա մենակ քաղաքականությանն է վերաբերվում?


*hetanos* ջան, ես այդպես եմ կարծում և դա իմ կարծիքն է: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ նման կարծիք ունեն բոլոր այն ծնողները, ում երեխան բանակում է կամ զինապարտության տարիքին է, բոլոր այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր զինապարտ են, բոլոր այն կանայք ու աղջիկները, ում եղբայրները, հայրերը կամ ամուսինները զինաօպարտ են, մի խոսքով, բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ում համար ՌԴ բազայի խնդիրը քաղաքական նախասիրության կամ վիրտուալ զվարճանքի առարկա չէ, այլ ռեալ, մարմնի ու կաշվի վրա ազդող գործոն է:

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Lem (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Նկատե՞լ եք, որ ռուսասերները *հայերի նկատմամբ* են ագրեսիվ : Արդյունքում՝
> 
> *Ռուսական զորքերի դեմ*
> Տեսանկյուն 
> Փաստարկներ
> Հիմնավորում
> Թեթևակի ատելություն ռուսական զորքի հանդեպ
> 
> *Ռուսական զորքի կողմ*
> ...


Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է:
Մի հատ թերթիր թեման, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի դիալոգը, տես թե ում գրառումներին նշածդ էպիտետներին որոնք են բնորոշ:

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

*Lion* մտքերդ կարճ ձևակերպի ավելի շատ կարդացող կլինի, այդ թվում և ես:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է:
> Մի հատ թերթիր թեման, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի դիալոգը, տես թե ում գրառումներին նշածդ էպիտետներին որոնք են բնորոշ:


Քո գրառումների ագրեսիվության ու հայերի բարոյականության ու սորտավորման մասին, ավելի լավ ա լռեմ: Թե՞ մեջբերում-փաստարկներ ես պահանջում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *hetanos* ջան, ես այդպես եմ կարծում և դա իմ կարծիքն է: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ նման կարծիք ունեն բոլոր այն ծնողները, ում երեխան բանակում է կամ զինապարտության տարիքին է, բոլոր այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր զինապարտ են, բոլոր այն կանայք ու աղջիկները, ում եղբայրները, հայրերը կամ ամուսինները զինաօպարտ են, *մի խոսքով, բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ում համար ՌԴ բազայի խնդիրը քաղաքական նախասիրության կամ վիրտուալ զվարճանքի առարկա չէ, այլ ռեալ, մարմնի ու կաշվի վրա ազդող գործոն է:*


 Էտ դեպքում ոնց կբացատրես այն փաստը, որ էս թեմայում քվերակածների մեծ մասը, 66%-ը դեմ են արտահայտվել ռուսական զորքերի ներկայության Հայաստանում: Իսկ սրանց մեջ էլ մեծամասնությունը կարծում է, որ "նրանք/ռուսները կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի": Էտ  66%-ը Հայաստանում չի՞ ապրում, մարմին ու կաշի չունի՞, եղբայր, երեխա, հայր, ամուսին չունի՞: Թե՞ ռուսական բանակին դեմ քվերակողները սաղ որբ են, անտեր են, անզգա են, կամ էլ հայրենիքից փախածներ են:

----------

Դավիթ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

*hetanos ջան, ես այդպես եմ կարծում և դա իմ կարծիքն է: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ նման կարծիք ունեն բոլոր այն ծնողները, ում երեխան բանակում է կամ զինապարտության տարիքին է, բոլոր այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր զինապարտ են, բոլոր այն կանայք ու աղջիկները, ում եղբայրները, հայրերը կամ ամուսինները զինաօպարտ են, մի խոսքով, բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ում համար ՌԴ բազայի խնդիրը քաղաքական նախասիրության կամ վիրտուալ զվարճանքի առարկա չէ, այլ ռեալ, մարմնի ու կաշվի վրա ազդող գործոն է:*

Դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, քանի որ չի քարոզվում ինչ որ հակա-հայկական տեսակետ:  Որպես անկախ պետություն, ցանկալի կլիներ տեսնել Հայաստանի զորքը հսկեր սահմանները և չմուծեին ռուսներին իրենց բազայի համար:  Դու նույնիսկ վստահ չես, թե Ռուսները ինչ կանեն պատերազմի դեպքում: Արցախի դեպքում` հաստատ չեն խառնվի:  Նույնիսկ կարող է որոշ ժամանակ անց ստիպեն ինչ որ տարածքներ վերադարձնեն Ադրբեջանին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է:
> Մի հատ թերթիր թեման, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի դիալոգը, տես թե ում գրառումներին նշածդ էպիտետներին որոնք են բնորոշ:


Խնդրում եմ երրորդ կողմերին գրելուց իմ ու Լիոնի վրա հղումներ չտալ: Մեր դիալոգներ հին պատմություն ունեն, վերաբերվում են հիմնականում կենդանաբանությանը ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն ռուսական բազաների հետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Հայկօ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էտ դեպքում ոնց կբացատրես այն փաստը, որ էս թեմայում քվերակածների մեծ մասը, 66%-ը դեմ են արտահայտվել ռուսական զորքերի ներկայության Հայաստանում: Իսկ սրանց մեջ էլ մեծամասնությունը կարծում է, որ "նրանք/ռուսները կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի": Էտ  66%-ը Հայաստանում չի՞ ապրում, մարմին ու կաշի չունի՞, եղբայր, երեխա, հայր, ամուսին չունի՞: Թե՞ ռուսական բանակին դեմ քվերակողները սաղ որբ են, անտեր են, անզգա են, կամ էլ հայրենիքից փախածներ են:


Արդեն բացատրեցի - դիտավորյալ թե պատահաբար, բայց հարցերն այնպես էին կազմված, որ ցանկացած ելքի դեպքում մեծ հավանականությամբ հակառուսական արդյունք ստացվի: Դա նման հարցումներում հայտնի պրիոմ է  :Smile: 




> *hetanos ջան, ես այդպես եմ կարծում և դա իմ կարծիքն է: Կարծում եմ նաև, որ նման կարծիք ունեն բոլոր այն ծնողները, ում երեխան բանակում է կամ զինապարտության տարիքին է, բոլոր այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր զինապարտ են, բոլոր այն կանայք ու աղջիկները, ում եղբայրները, հայրերը կամ ամուսինները զինաօպարտ են, մի խոսքով, բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ում համար ՌԴ բազայի խնդիրը քաղաքական նախասիրության կամ վիրտուալ զվարճանքի առարկա չէ, այլ ռեալ, մարմնի ու կաշվի վրա ազդող գործոն է:*
> 
> Դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, քանի որ չի քարոզվում ինչ որ հակա-հայկական տեսակետ:  Որպես անկախ պետություն, ցանկալի կլիներ տեսնել Հայաստանի զորքը հսկեր սահմանները և չմուծեին ռուսներին իրենց բազայի համար:  Դու նույնիսկ վստահ չես, թե Ռուսները ինչ կանեն պատերազմի դեպքում: Արցախի դեպքում` հաստատ չեն խառնվի:  Նույնիսկ կարող է որոշ ժամանակ անց ստիպեն ինչ որ տարածքներ վերադարձնեն Ադրբեջանին:


Հա, ցանկալի կլներ, ու չեմ կարծում, որ ստեղ մեկը կա, որ կարա ասի, թե ինձնից շատէ  դա ցանկանում: Բայց... առայժմ դա իրական չէ և անընդունելիորեն մեծ վտանգ կստեղծի ՀՀ-ի և Հայ ժողովրդի հետագա գոյության համար:




> Խնդրում եմ երրորդ կողմերին գրելուց իմ ու Լիոնի վրա հղումներ չտալ: Մեր դիալոգներ հին պատմություն ունեն, վերաբերվում են հիմնականում կենդանաբանությանը ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն ռուսական բազաների հետ:


Իմ փայ համաձայնություն տալիս եմ, կարաք հղվեք  :Smile:  Ճիշտա, *Տրիբուն*-ը երբեք ինձ չի խնայում և սուբյեկտիվ այդ գործունը իր կնիքն է դնում մեր խոսակցությունների վրա, բայց դե... երբեմն, նույնիսկ ավելի հաճախ, քան ինքը կարող է կարծել, ես իր հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդեն բացատրեցի - դիտավորյալ թե պատահաբար, բայց հարցերն այնպես էին կազմված, որ ցանկացած ելքի դեպքում մեծ հավանականությամբ հակառուսական արդյունք ստացվի: Դա նման հարցումներում հայտնի պրիոմ է


Այ էս արդեն մուտիլովկայա: 

Կա մի քիչ թե շատ անկապ հարց, դա "Շուտով մեկնում եմ Հայաստանից ": Մյուս չորս հարցերից երկուսը դրական են ռուսական բազայի նկատմամբ, երկուսը բացասական: Պրիտոմ, բացասականի մեջ "Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի" ավելի շուտ չեզոք հարց ա, քան բացասական ռուսական բազայի նկատմամբ: Ես էլ քվերակել եմ դրա օգտին: Այնպես որ, Լիոն, հարցերը, ընդհակառակը, ձևակերպված են այնպես, որ ավելի շուտ պիտի հանգեցնեին ռուսական բազայի օգտին շատ քվեարկության: 

Բայց արդյունքում նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ դեմ քվերակածները "Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի" - 23  հոգի, 10-ով ավելի շատ են քան դրական քվերակածները միասին վերցրած, "Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են", 13հոգի + "Մեր շահերը համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ" 9 հոգի:

Ես նույնիսկ մի հարց էլ կավելացնեի ի օգուտ բացասականի - *"պատմության մեջ մեր շահերը երբեք չեն համընկել ու երբեք չեն համընկնելու, ռուսները մեզ միշտ ծախել են, ծախում են, ու կծախեն - վկան, Ղարաբաղը, Նախիջևանը, Կարսը"* Ով չի հավատում կարա մի հատ էլ Կարսի պայմանագիրը կարդա, կամ հիշի թե ոնց ենք կորցրել Գետաշենն ու Շահումյանը: Էն տանկը որ էսօր իբր մեզ թուրքից ա պաշտպանում ուղիղ քսան տարի առաջ ադրբեջանցիների հետ հայերին քշում էր Գետածենից: 

Ապեր, էս էլ հինգ հազար տարվա առաջվա փիղ չի, որ ինչ ուզես ասես, հետո էլ պահանջես որ հակառակն ապացուցենք  :LOL:  փաստերն աչքներիս առաջ ա, ու ոչ մի դիտավորություն չկա:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էտ դեպքում ոնց կբացատրես այն փաստը, որ էս թեմայում քվերակածների մեծ մասը, 66%-ը դեմ են արտահայտվել ռուսական զորքերի ներկայության Հայաստանում: Իսկ սրանց մեջ էլ մեծամասնությունը կարծում է, որ "նրանք/ռուսները կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի": Էտ  66%-ը Հայաստանում չի՞ ապրում, մարմին ու կաշի չունի՞, եղբայր, երեխա, հայր, ամուսին չունի՞: Թե՞ ռուսական բանակին դեմ քվերակողները սաղ որբ են, անտեր են, անզգա են, կամ էլ հայրենիքից փախածներ են:


Մոռացա հարցնել - էդ 66 տոկոսը որտեղ տեսար կամ ոնց ստացար?

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Քո գրառումների ագրեսիվության ու հայերի բարոյականության ու սորտավորման մասին, ավելի լավ ա լռեմ: Թե՞ մեջբերում-փաստարկներ ես պահանջում:


Էլի սլաքները շեղում ես: Իմ ագրեսիան ուղղված էր, ոչ թե նրան, թե Մեֆիստոֆելեսը *ինչ* է ասում, այլ *ինչպես* է ասում: Վաղն էլ կարող է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող մի հայ հայտնվի, սկսի քարոզել, որ ռուսները մեզ պաշտպանում են, մենք պիտի նրանց շնորհակալ լինենք, բայց մենք այնքան անշնորհակալ ենք, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ից անջատվեցինք, և այլն: Կան այդպիսիները, պարզապես նրանք ռուսալեզու ֆորումներում են "բնակվում": Նրանց ես նույն ձևի "պասլատ" կանեի:
Ինձ հանգիստ թող, ես այս թեմայում տեսակետ չեմ հայտնել, ընդհանրապես, քաղաքականության հարցում ես պասսիվ եմ, խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում: Էլի եմ ասում, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի երկխոսությունը, տես թե ով է սառը, հիմնավորված պնդումներ անում, իսկ ով անհիմն վիրավորում:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Խնդրում եմ երրորդ կողմերին գրելուց իմ ու Լիոնի վրա հղումներ չտալ: Մեր դիալոգներ հին պատմություն ունեն, վերաբերվում են հիմնականում կենդանաբանությանը ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն ռուսական բազաների հետ:


Ես ինձ իրավասու եմ համարում հղում տալու ֆորումի կամայական գրառման: Ինչի վրա որ չես ուզում հղվեն, գրիր անձնական նամակով:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էլի սլաքները շեղում ես: Իմ ագրեսիան ուղղված էր, ոչ թե նրան, թե Մեֆիստոֆելեսը *ինչ* է ասում, այլ *ինչպես* է ասում: Վաղն էլ կարող է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող մի հայ հայտնվի, սկսի քարոզել, որ ռուսները մեզ պաշտպանում են, մենք պիտի նրանց շնորհակալ լինենք, բայց մենք այնքան անշնորհակալ ենք, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ից անջատվեցինք, և այլն: Կան այդպիսիները, պարզապես նրանք ռուսալեզու ֆորումներում են "բնակվում": Նրանց ես նույն ձևի "պասլատ" կանեի:
> Ինձ հանգիստ թող, ես այս թեմայում տեսակետ չեմ հայտնել, ընդհանրապես, քաղաքականության հարցում ես պասսիվ եմ, խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում: Էլի եմ ասում, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի երկխոսությունը, տես թե ով է սառը, հիմնավորված պնդումներ անում, իսկ ով անհիմն վիրավորում:


Հանդիպել եմ նման ինդիվիդների: Հավատացեք մի մարդու, որ ռուսալեզու ֆորումներում շատ է լինում: Կույր ռուսամետ են, տրաքելս գալիսա  :Angry2:  Իրականում, իմ կարծիքով իհարկե, եթե մարդը իրոք հայ հայրենասեր է, նա պետք է *հայամետ* լինի:

Ընդհանրապես, ոչ մի ազգ մյուսին զուտ սիրուն աչքերի համար լավը չի ցանկանում: Նույն ռուսները, հլը նայեք կողքի թեմայում, թե ոնց են շովինիստաբար *Ավարայրի հոդվածի վրա հարձակվել* ռուսալեզու Վիկիպեդիայում: Սակայն *ինչ տարբերություն* կեղծարար Դյակոնովի և Ռասսելի միջև? Երևի քչերդ տեսած կլինեք, թե ոնց են նույն այդ ռուսները իրենց պահում, երբ ռուսալեզու ինտերնետ տարածքում հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները կամ վրացիք իրար են կպնում: *Յախք, զզվելս գալիսա* - իրենց դնում են բարձր դատավորի տեղ ու շովինիստաբար, մանր պրովոկացիաներով ընդհարում հրահրում հետո էլ խնդմնդում: Սակայն ինչ տարբերություն նրանց ու քեռի Սեմի միջև, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման բանաձևին ցինիկաբար դեմ է արտահայտվում, դրժելով իր նախընտրական ուղղակի խոստումները:

Առակս ինչ կցուցանե - ցանկացած "...սերն" էլ ճիշտ չէ, բացի մեկ ու միակից` "*հայասեր*"-ից: Մնացածը շահեր են և այս հարցում միայն միամիտը պատրանքներ կունենա և երջանիկ ժպիտով կհավատա, որ բարի քեռի Իվանը կամ Ջոնը կգան ու չար թուրքերից հայերին կպաշտպանեն: Վերջ այսքան բան, խնդիրը պարզ է, ուղղակի մեր ու ռուսների շահերը առայժմ համընկնում են և բավականին մեծ հավանականությամբ կհավակնեն նաև ապագայում, էլ չասած էլ նաև, որ այլ ռեալ ելք մենք առայժմ կարծես թե չունենք:

----------

Malxas (07.07.2011), Varzor (07.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մոռացա հարցնել - էդ 66 տոկոսը որտեղ տեսար կամ ոնց ստացար?


42+24

----------


## Lion

> 42+24


Այսինքն?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ինձ իրավասու եմ համարում հղում տալու ֆորումի կամայական գրառմաWն: Ինչի վրա որ չես ուզում հղվեն, գրիր անձնական նամակով:


Ուզում եմ մոդեռներին գրեմ, որ իմ ու Լիոնի դիալոգները ջնջեն - համ ագրեսիվ են, համ էլ ռուսները փղերի հետ կապ չունեն: 

*Լիոն,* արի սկսի արջերին հաշվել  :LOL:  Տես ինչ տեսարան ա - ռուսական փոքրաթիվ օգնական զորախումբը (5000  մարտիկ, 200 տանկ, 100 արջ) զբաղեցրեց հայկական բանակի աջ թևը (1 միլիոն մարտիկ, 20.000 տանկ, 500.000-ոց օգնական զորգունդ սփյուռից): Ռուսները, ՀՀ նախագահի առաջին կոչով, մի անգամից նետվեցին մարտի մեջ ու փախուստի մատնեցին թուրքական քսան միլիոնանոց բանակը: Այդ ընթացքում 1,5 միլիոն հայերը սարի գլխից թամաշա էին անում ու երգում էին "Катюша" երգը: Ռուսական 200 տանկից 190-ը կորցրեցին ընթացային մասը` հնացած լինելու պատճառով ու մարտի հիմնական ծանրությունն ընկավ արջերի վրա: 

Կողմերի կորուստների հաշվարկը թողնում եմ քո վրա , դու դրանից լավ ես:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն?



Կներես, մոռացա 24+42=66

----------


## Lion

> Ուզում եմ մոդեռներին գրեմ, որ իմ ու Լիոնի դիալոգները ջնջեն - համ ագրեսիվ են, համ էլ ռուսները փղերի հետ կապ չունեն: 
> 
> *Լիոն,* արի սկսի արջերին հաշվել  Տես ինչ տեսարան ա - ռուսական փոքրաթիվ օգնական զորախումբը (5000  մարտիկ, 200 տանկ, 100 արջ) զբաղեցրեց հայկական բանակի աջ թևը (1 միլիոն մարտիկ, 20.000 տանկ, 500.000-ոց օգնական զորգունդ սփյուռից): Ռուսները, ՀՀ նախագահի առաջին կոչով, մի անգամից նետվեցին մարտի մեջ ու փախուստի մատնեցին թուրքական քսան միլիոնանոց բանակը: Այդ ընթացքում 1,5 միլիոն հայերը սարի գլխից թամաշա էին անում ու երգում էին "Катюша" երգը: Ռուսական 200 տանկից 190-ը կորցրեցին ընթացային մասը` հնացած լինելու պատճառով ու մարտի հիմնական ծանրությունն ընկավ արջերի վրա: 
> 
> Կողմերի կորուստների հաշվարկը թողնում եմ քո վրա , դու դրանից լավ ես:


Արի, բայց հետաքրքիրա, ՀՀ նախագահի առաջին կոչով, թե ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի կոչով  :Smile:  Երկրորդ տարբերակն այս ֆորումում մեծ աջակցություն կստանա:

*Տրիբուն*, հարցս... սակայն, անպատասխան մնաց - ինչ հիմնավորմամբ էս "42+24" արել, բա որ ես էլ բռնեմ, ու. "16+24+7" անեմ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի, բայց հետաքրքիրա, ՀՀ նախագահի առաջին կոչով, թե ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի կոչով  Երկրորդ տարբերակն այս ֆորումում մեծ աջակցություն կստանա:


Լիքը խնդալու էր, բայց ոչ ակտուլ: Ավելի մեծ աջակցություն կստանա, եթե գրես <Հայոց վեցերորդ կայսր Ապոպի կոչով>: 




> *Տրիբուն*, հարցս... սակայն, անպատասխան մնաց - ինչ հիմնավորմամբ էս "42+24" արել, բա որ ես էլ բռնեմ, ու. "16+24+7" անեմ?


Ապեր, նոր հարցերը դուրդ չէին գալիս, հիմա ուզում ես սաղ իրար գումարել: Բռնի ու գումարի, եթե սիրտդ դրանից կհովանա: 

Հիմնավորումս հետևյալն ա <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի> տարբերկաները ըստ էության նշանակում են, որ քվերակոները դեմ են որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի: Մեկը ես քվերակել եմ <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> օգտին ու դեմ եմ, որ իմ սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի:

----------


## Lion

> Լիքը խնդալու էր, բայց ոչ ակտուլ: Ավելի մեծ աջակցություն կստանա, եթե գրես <Հայոց վեցերորդ կայսր Ապոպի կոչով>:


Սատանեն ասումա, "Հայոց Ապոպի կայսեր" փոխարեն կրճատ գրի ՀԱԿ-ի կոչով, ավելի հզոր բան կստացվի  :LOL: 




> Ապեր, նոր հարցերը դուրդ չէին գալիս, հիմա ուզում ես սաղ իրար գումարել: Բռնի ու գումարի, եթե սիրտդ դրանից կհովանա:


Չի հովանա, ուղղակի քո օրինակին եմ հետևում: Տես, եթե դու. "_<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>_" տարբերկաները գումարել էս իրար, քանի որ դրանք. "_ըստ էության նշանակում են, որ քվերակոները դեմ են որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի_", ապա ես էլ ոչ պակաս հիմնավորմամբ իրար եմ գումարում. "_<Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են> և<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի>_" տարբերակները, հետո էլ, բոլոր հիմքերն ունենալով դրա համար, ավելացնում եմ. _"<Մեր շահերը համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ>_" տարբերակը, քանի որ բոլոր այս երեք տարբերակները. "_...ըստ էության նշանակում են, որ քվերակողները կողմ են որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի և հայերի հետ պաշտպանի Հայաստանը_": 

Ասեմ, որ մեկը ես քվերակել եմ. <Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են> տարբերակի օգտին` միաժամանակ անվերապահորեն կողմ լինելով նաև <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> տարբերակին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սատանեն ասումա, "Հայոց Ապոպի կայսեր" փոխարեն կրճատ գրի ՀԱԿ-ի կոչով, ավելի հզոր բան կստացվի 
> 
> 
> 
> Չի հովանա, ուղղակի քո օրինակին եմ հետևում: Տես, եթե դու. "_<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>_" տարբերկաները գումարել էս իրար, քանի որ դրանք. "_ըստ էության նշանակում են, որ քվերակոները դեմ են որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի_", ապա ես էլ ոչ պակաս հիմնավորմամբ իրար եմ գումարում. "_<Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են> և<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի>_" տարբերակները, հետո էլ, բոլոր հիմքերն ունենալով դրա համար, ավելացնում եմ. _"<Մեր շահերը համընկնում են և կհամընկնեն միշտ>_" տարբերակը, քանի որ բոլոր այս երեք տարբերակները. "_...ըստ էության նշանակում են, որ քվերակողները կողմ են որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուսական զորք կանգնած լինի և հայերի հետ պաշտպանի Հայաստանը_": 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ մեկը ես քվերակել եմ. <Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են> տարբերակի օգտին` միաժամանակ անվերապահորեն կողմ լինելով նաև <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> տարբերակին...


Լիո ջան, ինչ ասեմ, եթե դու կարաս իրար գումարես «Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի» ու «ռուսները մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են» արբերակները, գումարի, ու հանգիստ խղճով հավատա քո գումարածին:

----------


## Lion

Դե, ախպերս, եթե դու կարաս իրար գումարես "<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>" , ես ինչու չպիտի կարանամ իմոնք իրար գումարեմ?

Առաջարկում եմ, իրոք *հետաքրքիր կլինի*, ջնջել այս հարցումը և նոր հարցում բացել հետևյալ հարցերով.

_Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմաբազայի ժամկետի երկարացմանը

1. Դրական, ՌԴ ռազմաբազան ՀՀ անվտանգության լրջագույն երաշիքն է և Հայաստանի ստանձնած պարտավորությունները արդարացված են,
2. Բացասական, ՌԴ ռազմաբազան որևէ կերպ չի ապահովում ՀՀ անվտանգությունը և Հայաստանի ստանձնած պարտավորությունները ոչ մի կերպ արդարացված չեն:_

----------

Արէա (07.07.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Փաստորեն հիմա ռուսական բազա՞ն է մեր դժբախտությունների մեղավորը։ :Xeloq:  Համ էլ տեսնես ո՞վ է կնքել ռուսական բազայի վերաբերյալ պայմանագիրը, ու ո՞վ է երկարաձգել։ Իմ կարծիքով ռուսական բազան Հայաստանում չարյաց փոքրագույներից է, Հայաստանը սնանկացողներն ու թալանողները ներսից են։ Բայց Հայաստանը հայերը պիտի պաշտպանեն։

----------

Lion (08.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Փաստորեն հիմա ռուսական բազա՞ն է մեր դժբախտությունների մեղավորը։ Համ էլ տեսնես ո՞վ է կնքել ռուսական բազայի վերաբերյալ պայմանագիրը, ու ո՞վ է երկարաձգել։ Իմ կարծիքով ռուսական բազան Հայաստանում չարյաց փոքրագույներից է, Հայաստանը սնանկացողներն ու թալանողները ներսից են։ Բայց Հայաստանը հայերը պիտի պաշտպանեն։


 Դե որոշ մարդիկ առկա բոլոր խնդիրները կապում են ռուսների հետ: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>
> Ասեմ, որ մեկը ես քվերակել եմ. <Դրական, նրանք մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են> տարբերակի օգտին` միաժամանակ անվերապահորեն կողմ լինելով նաև <Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> տարբերակին...


+ 



> Լիո ջան, ինչ ասեմ, եթե դու կարաս իրար գումարես «Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի» ու «ռուսները մեզ իրոք պաշտպանում են» արբերակները, գումարի, ու հանգիստ խղճով հավատա քո գումարածին:


ժողովուրդ ջան կետադրության խնդիրա  :Smile: 
1. Հայաստանը պիտի' հայը պաշտպանի:
2. Հայաստանը պիտի հա'յը պաշտպանի:
3. Հայաստա'նը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի:

Ամեն մեկը կարող է յուրովի հասկանալ  :Smile: 

Անկեղծ ասեմ, ես էլ եմ Լիոնի նման հասկացել այդ հարցը, Բայց պատասխանել եմ, որ <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>:
Այն, որ տվյալ պահին ռուսները այստեղ ոչ թե հայերին, այլ սեփական շահերն են պաշտպանում (ուզում ա ստեղ ուզբեկները ապրեին, մեկա պաշտպանելու էին), ու որպես կողմնակի էֆֆեկտ մենք մեզ պաշտպանված ենք զգում, դա ընդամենը խաբկանք է:
Ռուսական զորքի առկայությունը Հայաստանում նշանակում է, որ մենք դեռ այնքան թույլ ու կախյալ ենք, այնքան ճնշված, որ նորից ռուսական գաղութ ենք դառնում  :Sad: 
Ադրբեջանում ռուսական զորք չկա, պաշտպանված չեն զգում իրենց? Թե վախենում են, որ սատանա հայերը նավթը ձեռներից կառնեն ու կծախեն ֆուջիկա ունեցող հայերին? 
Վրաստանում էլ չկա? Մենակ հենց ռուսներից էլ պաշտպանվելու ունեն  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե, ախպերս, եթե դու կարաս իրար գումարես "<Հայաստանը պիտի հայը պաշտպանի> և <Բացասական, նրանք կծախեն մեզ, հենց իրենց պետք լինի>" , ես ինչու չպիտի կարանամ իմոնք իրար գումարեմ?
> Առաջարկում եմ, իրոք *հետաքրքիր կլինի*, ջնջել այս հարցումը և նոր հարցում բացել հետևյալ հարցերով.
> _Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմաբազայի ժամկետի երկարացմանը
> 1. Դրական, ՌԴ ռազմաբազան ՀՀ անվտանգության լրջագույն երաշիքն է և Հայաստանի ստանձնած պարտավորությունները արդարացված են,
> 2. Բացասական, ՌԴ ռազմաբազան որևէ կերպ չի ապահովում ՀՀ անվտանգությունը և Հայաստանի ստանձնած պարտավորությունները ոչ մի կերպ արդարացված չեն:_


Այ 2-րդ տարբերակը ավելի ճիշտ եմ համարում ու հեռանկարային: Մանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք Վիշապի ասածը



> Իմ կարծիքով ռուսական բազան Հայաստանում չարյաց փոքրագույներից է, Հայաստանը սնանկացողներն ու թալանողները ներսից են։


Եթե մենք սնանկ ութալանված չլինենք, ունենանք 2 անգամ ավելի շատ բնակչություն, ապա նույնիսկ թուրքիայի բանակը ռիսկ չի անի վտանգ սպառնալ ՀՀ-ին, էլ չեմ ասում Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի նման մանրապճեղները: Իրանը ենքան սեփական խնդիրներ ունի, որ Հայաստանը գրավելը առաջին տեղերում չի հաստատ  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էլի սլաքները շեղում ես: Իմ ագրեսիան ուղղված էր, ոչ թե նրան, թե Մեֆիստոֆելեսը *ինչ* է ասում, այլ *ինչպես* է ասում: Վաղն էլ կարող է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող մի հայ հայտնվի, սկսի քարոզել, որ ռուսները մեզ պաշտպանում են, մենք պիտի նրանց շնորհակալ լինենք, բայց մենք այնքան անշնորհակալ ենք, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ից անջատվեցինք, և այլն: Կան այդպիսիները, պարզապես նրանք ռուսալեզու ֆորումներում են "բնակվում": Նրանց ես նույն ձևի "պասլատ" կանեի:
> Ինձ հանգիստ թող, ես այս թեմայում տեսակետ չեմ հայտնել, ընդհանրապես, քաղաքականության հարցում ես պասսիվ եմ, խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում: Էլի եմ ասում, կարդա Լիոնի ու Տրիբունի երկխոսությունը, տես թե ով է սառը, հիմնավորված պնդումներ անում, իսկ ով անհիմն վիրավորում:


Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող հայը կարող է նույնպես ու նույնքան արտահայտել իր կարծիքը, որքան ԱՄՆ-ում, Եվրոպայում, Հայաստանում կամ Մոզամբիկում ապրող հայը: Համենայն դեպս գոնե այս ֆորումի շրջանակներում ու, կարծում եմ, նրա ստեղծման օրվանից գոնե ես ամեն ինչ արել եմ, որ դա այդպես լինի, կարծում եմ, գոնե դա չես ժխտի: 

Իսկ Լիոնի գրառումներին ընդհանրապես քոմենտ չեմ անում, փղերը վկա:

----------

aragats (07.07.2011), Varzor (07.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քո իրավունքներին Ամերիկայում, թեման մի շեղի: Այստեղ հարցը քննարկվում է ազգերի մակարդակով, այլ ոչ թե անհատների: Արի բոլորս գնանք զարգացած, ժողովրդավարական երկրներ, Հայաստանը թողնենք ռուսներն ու թուրքերը իրար մեջ բաժանեն, զատո ոչ մեկիս իրավունքները սահմանափակված չեն լինի: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում էմիգրացիայի համար, բացառված չէ, որ ինքս դիմեմ այդ քայլին, բայց դե դրանից հետո հայրենասիրությունից մի խոսեք, կամ գոնե չափավոր խոսեք:


Ստեղ են ասել, "Հայաստանը աբրելուն համար չէ, Հայաստանը մեռնելուն համար է` մեռնեմ Հայաստանի հողին և մեռնելունըս ետքը թաղվիմ Հայաստանին մեջ բաբերիս հողում, բաբերիս քովը"  :LOL:

----------

aragats (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող հայը կարող է նույնպես ու նույնքան արտահայտել իր կարծիքը, որքան ԱՄՆ-ում, Եվրոպայում, Հայաստանում կամ Մոզամբիկում ապրող հայը: Համենայն դեպս գոնե այս ֆորումի շրջանակներում ու, կարծում եմ, նրա ստեղծման օրվանից գոնե ես ամեն ինչ արել եմ, որ դա այդպես լինի, կարծում եմ, գոնե դա չես ժխտի:


Լիովին ընդունում եմ, որ կարծիք կարող են հայտնել ֆորումի *բոլոր* անդամները: Բայց արդյոք այդ կարծիքը չի դառնում հռետորական, երբ այն հայտնվում է "Հայաստան ես քո ցավը տանեմ" թեմայի շրջանակներում?




> Իսկ Լիոնի գրառումներին ընդհանրապես քոմենտ չեմ անում, փղերը վկա:


Եթե Վարդանանց փղերն են, ապա վկա չեն կարող լինել` գտնվել են անսթափ և անգիտակից վիճակում` աֆեկտի տակ են գործել  :Smile:

----------

aragats (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող հայը կարող է նույնպես ու նույնքան արտահայտել իր կարծիքը, որքան ԱՄՆ-ում, Եվրոպայում, Հայաստանում կամ Մոզամբիկում ապրող հայը: Համենայն դեպս գոնե այս ֆորումի շրջանակներում ու, կարծում եմ, նրա ստեղծման օրվանից գոնե ես ամեն ինչ արել եմ, որ դա այդպես լինի, կարծում եմ, գոնե դա չես ժխտի: 
> 
> Իսկ Լիոնի գրառումներին ընդհանրապես քոմենտ չեմ անում, փղերը վկա:


Եթե տենց գլոբալ նայենք, ամեն մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի ամեն հարցում կարծիք հայտնելու:
Այդ թվում ես իրավունք ունեմ կարծիք հայտնելու, որ դրսում ապրող հայը պիտի մի քիչ զգույշ լինի նման հարցերում կարծիք հայտնելուց, երբ խոսքը գնում է պատերազմի տանող սցենարների մասին:
Դուք էլ կարող եք կարծիք հայտնել, որ իմ կարծիքը սխալ է: Ես էլ կասեմ, որ կարծում եմ, որ ձեր կարծիքը իմ կարծիքի մասին սխալ է  :Smile:

----------

aragats (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե տենց գլոբալ նայենք, ամեն մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի ամեն հարցում կարծիք հայտնելու:
> Այդ թվում ես իրավունք ունեմ կարծիք հայտնելու, *որ դրսում ապրող հայը պիտի մի քիչ զգույշ լինի նման հարցերում կարծիք հայտնելուց*, երբ խոսքը գնում է պատերազմի տանող սցենարների մասին:
> Դուք էլ կարող եք կարծիք հայտնել, որ իմ կարծիքը սխալ է: Ես էլ կասեմ, որ կարծում եմ, որ ձեր կարծիքը իմ կարծիքի մասին սխալ է


իսկ ներսում ապրող հայը պետք չի՞ որ զգույշ լինի… 

ամեն ինչի իրավունք ունես, բացի մի բանից… իրավունք չունես որևէ մեկի իրավունքը սահմանափակել…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իսկ ներսում ապրող հայը պետք չի՞ որ զգույշ լինի… 
> ամեն ինչի իրավունք ունես, բացի մի բանից… իրավունք չունես որևէ մեկի իրավունքը սահմանափակել…


Ներսում ապրող հայը իր մաշկի վրա է զգալու պատերազմի հետևանքները, այդ պատճառով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ ավելի քիչ զգույշ լինել:
Մեֆ ջան, ես ո՞վ եմ, որ քո` Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների քաղաքացուդ իրավունքները սահմանափակեմ: Ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ քո այդ պահվածքը ճիշտ չեմ համարում:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ներսում ապրող հայը իր մաշկի վրա է զգալու պատերազմի հետևանքները, այդ պատճառով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ ավելի քիչ զգույշ լինել:
> Մեֆ ջան, ես ո՞վ եմ, որ քո` Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների քաղաքացուդ իրավունքները սահմանափակեմ: Ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ քո այդ պահվածքը ճիշտ չեմ համարում:


տենց չի Թիքեթ ջան, մենակ իմ իրավոըժւնքները չէ, ոչ ոքինը չի կարելի սահմանափակել… դու ինչ թուք-ու-մուր ում ուզում ես տուր… ես միայն կասեմ որ համաձայն չեմ… 

իսկ էն որ ասում ես 


> Ներսում ապրող հայը իր մաշկի վրա է զգալու պատերազմի հետևանքները, այդ պատճառով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ ավելի քիչ զգույշ լինել:


ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դրանով նա ավելի մեծ վնաս ա հասցնում իրա երկրին քան ես, որ Հայաստանում չեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ես կարծում եմ որ Հայերիս վերաբերմունքն աշխարհին ադեկվադ չի… այնպիսի տպավորություն է որ սովետը դեռ չի քանդվել… մեր վերաբերմունքը ամեն ինչին դեռ սովետական սեթինգներ ունի… դա ցայտուն է երևում մեր վերբերմունքի մեջ ռուսների նկատմամբ… 

-մեր մոտ հլա էն կարծիքն ա որ ռուսներն են նշանակում մեր նախագահներին
-որ ռուսն ա հայի միակ բարեկամն ու անվտանգության երաշխիքը
-մեր ամբողջ համակարգը ռուսականի քարբոն-քոփին ա, անգամ պրոբլեմները…
-մշակութային կախվածություն, անգամ օտար բառերն ենք ռուսական ակցենտով արտասանում

ռուսների դեմ բան չունեմ ես, բայց ժամանակն ա պորտալարը կտրել…

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ստեղ են ասել, "Հայաստանը աբրելուն համար չէ, Հայաստանը մեռնելուն համար է` մեռնեմ Հայաստանի հողին և մեռնելունըս ետքը թաղվիմ Հայաստանին մեջ բաբերիս հողում, բաբերիս քովը"


Հարգելիս: Էդպիսի բառբառով խոսողները, Մասիս սարից արևելք չեն էլ համարում իրենց բուն հայրենիքը:  Մի երկու հոգի հավեսի համար եկել թաղվել են Հայաստան, մի հատ էլ թիվ եք կրակել  մի կտոր հողի համար, հիմա էլ ձեռ եք առնում:  Լավ չի, հեչ լավ չի:

Իսկ հարկերի հարցով ասեմ: Ես որ հարազատներ չունեմ Հայաստանում, չհաշված մի վագոն բարեկամ, պարտաճանաչ 200-300 ի սահմաններում փող եմ ուղարկել ամեն ամիս, 21 տարի: Եվ դա հարազատներ չունենալով: Իսկ ովքեր ունեն հայր, մայր, քույր, եղբայր, երեխեք, երկու անգամ ավելի շատ են ուղարկել: Հիմա կասես, ինձ ինչ, քո բարեկամներին ես ուղարկել:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ  բարեկամները դոշակի մեջ չեն պահել փողը, շրջանառուտյան մեջ է դրվել, մթերք են առել, հագուստեղեն, հազար ու մի ծախս են արել,  կաշառք են տվել...

Դե հիմա դու քո հարկերին նայի, Լիոնին ու մի քանիսին ու անկեղծ ասա, միթե Ամերիկայի, Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի հայերը իրավունք չունեն նույնիսկ քննարկելու իրենց հայրենիքին հուզող հարցեր այս կամ այն  ֆորումում?

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> իսկ ներսում ապրող հայը պետք չի՞ որ զգույշ լինի… 
> 
> ամեն ինչի իրավունք ունես, բացի մի բանից… իրավունք չունես որևէ մեկի իրավունքը սահմանափակել…


Լսել եմ, որ Հոլանդիայում էդ իրավունք չսահմանափակելը այլասերության է վերածվել: Օրինակ. Եթե մարդը դանակը ձեռքին ուզում է մեկին սպանել, դու իրավունք չունես միջամտել ու սահմանափակել նրա իրավունքները: Այ հենց դանակը մտցրեց մեկի փորը և հանցագործություն կատարեց, նոր իրավունք ես ստանում միջամտել:  :Wink:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Լսել եմ*, որ Հոլանդիայում էդ իրավունք չսահմանափակելը այլասերության է վերածվել: Օրինակ. Եթե մարդը դանակը ձեռքին ուզում է մեկին սպանել, դու իրավունք չունես միջամտել ու սահմանափակել նրա իրավունքները: Այ հենց դանակը մտցրեց մեկի փորը և հանցագործություն կատարեց, նոր իրավունք ես ստանում միջամտել:


ո՞ր տեղ ես լսել…

----------


## Malxas

> ո՞ր տեղ ես լսել…


Մի աղջիկ էր պատմում, որ եղել էր այնտեղ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի աղջիկ էր պատմում, որ եղել էր այնտեղ:


դե ո՞նց կարաս կասկածես էս ինֆորմացիայի իսկությանը… չէ՞… էտ աղջիկը հո չի՞ սխալվի…

----------


## Malxas

> դե ո՞նց կարաս կասկածես էս ինֆորմացիայի իսկությանը… չէ՞… էտ աղջիկը հո չի՞ սխալվի…


Չգիտեմ: Ու շատ մի խորացիր այդ աղջկա սխալվելու կամ չսխալվելու վրա:
Ցանկանում էի ասել, որ չափից ավելի իրավունք ունենալով մարդ կարող է անթույլատրելի բաներ անել: Օրինակ տգեղ ձևով արտահայտվել իր պատմական հայրենիքի նկատմամբ: 
Իսկ հեգնական խոսելու ձևը, որի անշեղ կիրառելու հետևորդն ես կարծես, դեռ ոչ մեկի պատիվը չի ավելացրել:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ: Ու շատ մի խորացիր այդ աղջկա սխալվելու կամ չսխալվելու վրա:
> Ցանկանում էի ասել, որ չափից ավելի իրավունք ունենալով մարդ կարող է անթույլատրելի բաներ անել: Օրինակ տգեղ ձևով արտահայտվել իր պատմական հայրենիքի նկատմամբ: 
> Իսկ հեգնական խոսելու ձևը, որի անշեղ կիրառելու հետևորդն ես կարծես, դեռ ոչ մեկի պատիվը չի ավելացրել:


խի չէ որ, ինքը չի՞ քո աղբյուրը… բա ու՞մ սխալականության վրա կենտրոնանամ… ինքը քեզ սխալ բան ա ասել դու էլ դրանով սխալ դատողություններ ես անում, տենց բան չի կարող լինել…

----------


## Malxas

> խի չէ որ, ինքը չի՞ քո աղբյուրը… բա ու՞մ սխալականության վրա կենտրոնանամ… ինքը քեզ սխալ բան ա ասել դու էլ դրանով սխալ դատողություններ ես անում, տենց բան չի կարող լինել…


Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա գրածներս և ամեն բան իր տեղը կընկնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա գրածներս և ամեն բան իր տեղը կընկնի:


ոբշըմ, քեզ սխալ են տեղեկացրել Մալքսաս ջան… դու էլ մի քիչ ուշադիր լսի Հոլանդիայից եկող աղջիկների ասածները, միգուցե լավ չես հասկացել

----------


## Malxas

> խի չէ որ, ինքը չի՞ քո աղբյուրը… բա ու՞մ սխալականության վրա կենտրոնանամ… ինքը քեզ սխալ բան ա ասել դու էլ դրանով սխալ դատողություններ ես անում, տենց բան չի կարող լինել…


Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա գրածներս և ամեն բան իր տեղը կընկնի:

----------


## Lion

*Varzor* ջան, Ադրբեանը կողքին Թուրքիա չունի:




> Իսկ Լիոնի գրառումներին ընդհանրապես քոմենտ չեմ անում, փղերը վկա:


Ասելիք չունենալը քողարկելու վռոդե սրամիտ ձև  :Smile: 




> Հարգելիս: Էդպիսի բառբառով խոսողները, Մասիս սարից արևելք չեն էլ համարում իրենց բուն հայրենիքը:  Մի երկու հոգի հավեսի համար եկել թաղվել են Հայաստան, մի հատ էլ թիվ եք կրակել  մի կտոր հողի համար, հիմա էլ ձեռ եք առնում:  Լավ չի, հեչ լավ չի:
> 
> Իսկ հարկերի հարցով ասեմ: Ես որ հարազատներ չունեմ Հայաստանում, չհաշված մի վագոն բարեկամ, պարտաճանաչ 200-300 ի սահմաններում փող եմ ուղարկել ամեն ամիս, 21 տարի: Եվ դա հարազատներ չունենալով: Իսկ ովքեր ունեն հայր, մայր, քույր, եղբայր, երեխեք, երկու անգամ ավելի շատ են ուղարկել: Հիմա կասես, ինձ ինչ, քո բարեկամներին ես ուղարկել:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ  բարեկամները դոշակի մեջ չեն պահել փողը, շրջանառուտյան մեջ է դրվել, մթերք են առել, հագուստեղեն, հազար ու մի ծախս են արել,  կաշառք են տվել...
> 
> Դե հիմա դու քո հարկերին նայի, Լիոնին ու մի քանիսին ու անկեղծ ասա, միթե Ամերիկայի, Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի հայերը իրավունք չունեն նույնիսկ քննարկելու իրենց հայրենիքին հուզող հարցեր այս կամ այն  ֆորումում?


Չունեք, մեկա չունեք: Ստեղ իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագրի հարցն է, իսկ դու քո 200-300 դոլարներն էս թափահարում... :Sad: 




> ոբշըմ, քեզ սխալ են տեղեկացրել Մալքսաս ջան… դու էլ մի քիչ ուշադիր լսի Հոլանդիայից եկող աղջիկների ասածները, միգուցե լավ չես հասկացել


Մալքսասս որն էր???

----------

Lem (07.07.2011), Արէա (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

http://forum.multitool.org/index.php?topic=22877.0



Փաստորեն սխալ տեղեկություն է դանակով խփելու պահը, քանի որ նույնիսկ Ամստերդամում և այլ  քաղաքներում չի թույլատրվում կրել դանակ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մեֆիստոֆել, ես էլ որ քեզ Բեհեղզեբուղ անվանեմ դուրդ կգա?

Դե լավ, Ամերիկայում ես ապրում, չնեղանամ քեզանից...  :Wink:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստոֆել, ես էլ որ քեզ Բեհեղզեբուղ անվանեմ դուրդ կգա?


ինչի՞, Մեֆիստօֆելը "Բեհեղզեբուղ" ա՞ կարդացվում, ես չգիտեի … Malxas-ը  Մալքսաս ա կարդացվում…

----------


## Դավիթ

*Չունեք, մեկա չունեք: Ստեղ իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագրի հարցն է, իսկ դու քո 200-300 դոլարներն էս թափահարում...*


Թվաբանությունից վատ ես?  50 հազարից եմ խոսում: 30 ես չե? Վերջի 10 տարվա հարկերտ մի հատ հաշվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստոֆել, ես էլ որ քեզ Բեհեղզեբուղ անվանեմ դուրդ կգա?
> 
> Դե լավ, Ամերիկայում ես ապրում, չնեղանամ քեզանից...


Ապեր, նեղանալու բան չկա… մի հատ Հեթանոսի լինքն էլ նայի տես Հոլանդիայի դանակների օրենքի մասին ինչ են գրում …

----------


## Malxas

> Ապեր, նեղանալու բան չկա… մի հատ Հեթանոսի լինքն էլ նայի տես Հոլանդիայի դանակների օրենքի մասին ինչ են գրում …


Այսինքն, զենք կարող ես կրել, եթե դրա թույլտվությունն ունես, իսկ դանակ ոչ???
Ասենք խանութից հացի դանակ եմ գնել և տանում եմ տուն, Հոլանդիայի և Ամերիկայի օրենքն արգելում է դա?

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն, զենք կարող ես կրել, եթե դրա թույլտվությունն ունես, իսկ դանակ ոչ???
> Ասենք խանութից հացի դանակ եմ գնել և տանում եմ տուն, Հոլանդիայի և Ամերիկայի օրենքն արգելում է դա?


չի արգելվում, բայց բաց ձեռդ տեսնեն քայլելուց խնդիրներ կունենաս… օրենքը միանշանակ չի… կարող ես կողքիցդ էլ կախել, բայց մինիմում 3 կողմից պետք ա տեսանելի լինի… տարբեր նահանգներում տարբեր են օրենքները…

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Չունեք, մեկա չունեք: Ստեղ իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագրի հարցն է, իսկ դու քո 200-300 դոլարներն էս թափահարում...*
> 
> 
> Թվաբանությունից վատ ես?  50 հազարից եմ խոսում: 30 ես չե? Վերջի 10 տարվա հարկերտ մի հատ հաշվի...


ապեր, ինքը փիղ ու զինվոր ա կարում հաշվի էն էլ հատուկ customized  հաշվիչով … փողերից լավ չի…

----------


## Malxas

> չի արգելվում, բայց բաց ձեռդ տեսնեն քայլելուց խնդիրներ կունենաս… օրենքը միանշանակ չի… կարող ես կողքիցդ էլ կախել, բայց մինիմում 3 կողմից պետք ա տեսանելի լինի… տարբեր նահանգներում տարբեր են օրենքները…


Փաստորեն կարելի է դանակ կրել, թեկուզ և երեք կողմից տեսանելի, իսկ դուք ասում էիք չի կարելի  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, ես իմ նախկին պոստի մեջ նշել էի, թե ինչի վրա պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնեք, իսկ դուք էն վատ ժուռնալիստների պես դանակի պահելու և դրանով հանցագործություն կատարելու վրա խորացաք  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Թվաբանությունից վատ ես?  50 հազարից եմ խոսում: 30 ես չե? Վերջի 10 տարվա հարկերտ մի հատ հաշվի...


Արի թվաբանության հետևից չընկենք։ Որ խիղճդ հանգիստ լինի, ասեմ, որ ամսեկան ասածիցդ ավելի շատ եմ հարկ մուծում, բայց դա չէ կարևորը։ Կարևորն այն է, որ իմ մուծած հարկը գնում է, ասենք, Սարատակ գյուղի դպրոցի ուսուցչին աշխատավարձ տալուն, ում ես ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ էլ երևի թե երբևէ տեսնեմ։ Դու կոնկրետ բարեկամներիդ ես օգնում։ Իսկ էն, որ ուղարկածդ փողին մթերք են առնում, արդեն չոլերն ընկար։ Ես էլ, ասենք, տուրիստական ֆորումներում լիքը մարդկանց եմ խորհրդով օգնել։ Արի հիմա մտնեմ իրենց բոլորի երկրների ներքին հարցերին խառնվեմ։

----------

Malxas (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ապեր, ինքը փիղ ու զինվոր ա կարում հաշվի էն էլ հատուկ customized  հաշվիչով … փողերից լավ չի…


Մեֆ ջան, հարկերից կամ փողից չեմ էլ ուզում խոսեմ: Բայց դե թիքեթի(Դավիթի) կողմից ծլեց այդ հարցը:  Դուրս է գալիս, որ շատ լավ էլ իրավունք ունեն խոսելու դրսի հայերը ֆորումներում, եթե հարցը դառնում է հարկային-ֆինանսական հարց:

----------


## Lion

> *Չունեք, մեկա չունեք: Ստեղ իմ ու իմ ընտանիքի ճակատագրի հարցն է, իսկ դու քո 200-300 դոլարներն էս թափահարում...*
> 
> 
> Թվաբանությունից վատ ես?  50 հազարից եմ խոսում: 30 ես չե? Վերջի 10 տարվա հարկերտ մի հատ հաշվի...


Ապեր, ես թվաբանությունից լավ եմ, բայց կարծես թե դու լավ չես հասկանում, որ այստեղ խոսքը մարդկային կյանքերի, մի ողջ պետության ու ազգի ճակատագրի մասին է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն կարելի է դանակ կրել, թեկուզ և երեք կողմից տեսանելի, իսկ դուք ասում էիք չի կարելի


պատյանի մեջ… տարբերությունը մեծ ա, դու ասում էիր…


> Եթե մարդը դանակը ձեռքին ուզում է մեկին սպանել


…




> Ի դեպ, ես իմ նախկին պոստի մեջ նշել էի, թե ինչի վրա պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնեք, իսկ դուք էն վատ ժուռնալիստների պես դանակի պահելու և դրանով հանցագործություն կատարելու վրա խորացաք


ապեր ինչ օրինակ որ բերում ես դրա վրա ենք խորանում… ի դեպ 


> իրավունք չսահմանափակելը այլասերության է վերածվել


 ինքնին աբսուրդ ա, անկախ նրանից թե ինչ օրինակ կբերես…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Արի թվաբանության հետևից չընկենք։ Որ խիղճդ հանգիստ լինի, ասեմ, որ ամսեկան ասածիցդ ավելի շատ եմ հարկ մուծում, բայց դա չէ կարևորը։ Կարևորն այն է, որ իմ մուծած հարկը գնում է, ասենք, Սարատակ գյուղի դպրոցի ուսուցչին աշխատավարձ տալուն, ում ես ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ էլ երևի թե երբևէ տեսնեմ։ Դու կոնկրետ բարեկամներիդ ես օգնում։ Իսկ էն, որ ուղարկածդ փողին մթերք են առնում, արդեն չոլերն ընկար։ Ես էլ, ասենք, տուրիստական ֆորումներում լիքը մարդկանց եմ խորհրդով օգնել։ Արի հիմա մտնեմ իրենց բոլորի երկրների ներքին հարցերին խառնվեմ։


Բայց ինչու չոլերը? Պատկերատցրու, որ 2 միլոն մարդա դուրսը ապրում ու իրենց 10% ուղարկում է 200 ամսական.  Ինչ կանի? 40 միլիոն դոլար, կամ կես միլիարդ տարեկան: Չեմ կարծում վատ թիվ է: Ես ուրախ եմ , որ բարձր աշխատավարձ ունես, բայց մի հատ հիշի միջին աշխատավարձը ինչ է Հայաստանում?  Մարդ կա, տասնյակ հազարներ է ուղարկում: Ես խոսում եմ միջին մահկանացուների համար:

----------


## Malxas

Մեֆիստոֆել եղբայր. Չեմ շարունակում, որպեսզի անիմաստ և անսահման վեճի չվերածվի քննարկումը:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ապեր, ես թվաբանությունից լավ եմ, բայց կարծես թե դու լավ չես հասկանում, որ այստեղ խոսքը մարդկային կյանքերի, մի ողջ պետության ու ազգի ճակատագրի մասին է:




Դա քո երևակայությունն է:  Օրինակ ինչ կխանգարի, որ հայկական զորքը պահպանի սահմանը, և պատերազմի դեպքում Ռուսաստանը, որպես դաշնակից, միջամտի պատերազմին? Անպայման պետք է բազա լինի կամ զինվորներ? Թուրքերը այդքան ապուշ են, որ գլխի չնկնեն`պատասխան հարված կգա Ռուսաստանի կողմից, որպես մեր դաշնակից երկիր?

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց ինչու չոլերը? Պատկերատցրու, որ 2 միլոն մարդա դուրսը ապրում ու իրենց 10% ուղարկում է 200 ամսական.  Ինչ կանի? 40 միլիոն դոլար, կամ կես միլիարդ տարեկան: Չեմ կարծում վատ թիվ է: Ես ուրախ եմ , որ բարձր աշխատավարձ ունես, բայց մի հատ հիշի միջին աշխատավարձը ինչ է Հայաստանում?  Մարդ կա, տասնյակ հազարներ է ուղարկում: Ես խոսում եմ միջին մահկանացուների համար:


Էլի եմ ասում, թվերը չեն կարևորը։ Կարևորը հարցի էությունն է։ Ասենք, դու լրիվ իրավունք ունես քո այդ բարեկամներին պնդելու, որ նախագահական ընտրություններին գնան քվեարկեն այն թեկնածուի օգտին, ով խոստացել է ռուսական ռազմաբազան դուրս բերել։ Որ ասեն, թե բա ոնց, Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանն ով է պահելու, կասես, թող իրենց որդիները երկուսի տեղը չորս տարի ծառայեն, պահեն։ Դա լրիվ նորմալ և կոռեկտ է։ Իսկ այլ հայաստանցիների նկատմամբ այդպիսի վերաբերմունքը արդեն այնքան էլ կոռեկտ չէ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես թվաբանությունից լավ եմ, բայց կարծես թե դու լավ չես հասկանում, *որ այստեղ խոսքը մարդկային կյանքերի, մի ողջ պետության ու ազգի ճակատագրի մասին է:*


այսինքն դու կարծում ես որ "մի ողջ պետության ու ազգի ճակատագրը" կախված է ռուսական 5000-անոց բազայից, մենք էլ որ դեմ ենք արտահայտվում ազգի ու պետության ճակատագիրը վտանգվում ա՞…

----------


## Malxas

> Դա քո երևակայությունն է:  Օրինակ ինչ կխանգարի, որ հայկական զորքը պահպանի սահմանը, և պատերազմի դեպքում Ռուսաստանը, որպես դաշնակից, միջամտի պատերազմին? Անպայման պետք է բազա լինի կամ զինվորներ? Թուրքերը այդքան ապուշ են, որ գլխի չնկնեն`պատասխան հարված կգա Ռուսաստանի կողմից, որպես մեր դաշնակից երկիր?


Հեթանոս ջան, ես ինքս շատ կցանկանայի, որ այդպես լիներ, բայց ցավոք Հայաստանն այսօր այդպիսի վիճակում չէ: Իսկ օտար պետության մեջ զինվորական միավոր ունենալը նորություն չէ: Արդեն մի 2 - 3 հազար տարի է այդպես է: Հայաստանն էլ, երբ հզոր էր և ուրիշներին էր հովանավորում, իր զորամիավորումներն ուներ այդ երկրներում: Երբ նորից հզորանանք Ռուսաստանում զորք կպահենք ու կպաշտպանենք նրանց Չինաստանից   :Jpit:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էլի եմ ասում, թվերը չեն կարևորը։ Կարևորը հարցի էությունն է։ Ասենք, դու լրիվ իրավունք ունես քո այդ բարեկամներին պնդելու, որ նախագահական ընտրություններին գնան քվեարկեն այն թեկնածուի օգտին, ով խոստացել է ռուսական ռազմաբազան դուրս բերել։ Որ ասեն, թե բա ոնց, Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանն ով է պահելու, կասես, թող իրենց որդիները երկուսի տեղը չորս տարի ծառայեն, պահեն։ Դա լրիվ նորմալ և կոռեկտ է։ Իսկ այլ հայաստանցիների նկատմամբ այդպիսի վերաբերմունքը արդեն այնքան էլ կոռեկտ չէ։


Դե ես նորից եմ ասում, տարբերություն կա քննարկելու և քվեարկելու միջև: Դե մի հատ օրենք սահմանեք, ինչից մենք կարող ենք խոսել, ինչից չե...Ինչ ասեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի թվաբանության հետևից չընկենք։ *Որ խիղճդ հանգիստ լինի, ասեմ, որ ամսեկան ասածիցդ ավելի շատ եմ հարկ մուծում, բայց դա չէ կարևորը*։ Կարևորն այն է, որ իմ մուծած հարկը գնում է, ասենք, Սարատակ գյուղի դպրոցի ուսուցչին աշխատավարձ տալուն, ում ես ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ էլ երևի թե երբևէ տեսնեմ։ Դու կոնկրետ բարեկամներիդ ես օգնում։ Իսկ էն, որ ուղարկածդ փողին մթերք են առնում, արդեն չոլերն ընկար։ Ես էլ, ասենք, տուրիստական ֆորումներում լիքը մարդկանց եմ խորհրդով օգնել։ Արի հիմա մտնեմ իրենց բոլորի երկրների ներքին հարցերին խառնվեմ։


դու ամիսը 300 դոլարից ավել ե՞ս հարկ տալիս, այսինքն տարեկան 3600 դոլարից ավել՝ 1 332 000 դրամից ավել… հալալ ա քեզ…

----------


## Lion

> Դա քո երևակայությունն է:  Օրինակ ինչ կխանգարի, որ հայկական զորքը պահպանի սահմանը, և պատերազմի դեպքում Ռուսաստանը, որպես դաշնակից, միջամտի պատերազմին? Անպայման պետք է բազա լինի կամ զինվորներ? Թուրքերը այդքան ապուշ են, որ գլխի չնկնեն`պատասխան հարված կգա Ռուսաստանի կողմից, որպես մեր դաշնակից երկիր?


Իսկ ինչը կխանգարի, որ *բազան լինի,* իսկ պատերազմի դեպքում էլ սկզբում այն կռվի եմզ համար, հետո Ռուսաստանը: Չես կարծում, որ 5.000 ՌԴ զինծառայող այստեղ թեկուզ և կորցնելու դեպքում ՌԴ միջամտության հավանականությունն ավելի է մեծանում: Ինչով է քեզ այդքան խանգարում այդ բազան, որ ուզում էս այն այպայման հանել ու ինչ հիմք ունես դու ասելու, որ այդ դեպքում ՌԴ ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կմիջամտի, քան` որ իր բազան այստեղ լինի ու պատերազմի:




> այսինքն դու կարծում ես որ "մի ողջ պետության ու ազգի ճակատագրը" կախված է ռուսական 5000-անոց բազայից, մենք էլ որ դեմ ենք արտահայտվում ազգի ու պետության ճակատագիրը վտանգվում ա՞…


Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, արդեն *երրորդ անգամ* եմ ասում, որ ՌԴ բազայի հանելը ՀՀ և Հայ ժողովրդի համար անընդունելի մեծ ռիսկեր է պարունակում և, հակառակը, չեմ տեսնում որևէ ծանրակշիռ պատճառ, հանուն որի մենք նման ռիսկի գնանք:




> դու ամիսը 300 դոլարից ավել ե՞ս հարկ տալիս, այսինքն տարեկան 3600 դոլարից ավել՝ 1 332 000 դրամից ավել… հալալ ա քեզ…


Տղեք, դուք գժվել եք? Ստեղ խոսքը մարդկանց, ազգի ու պետության ճակատագրի մասին է, դուք հարկից եք խոսում: Իրականության զգացումը կուշտ ամերիկաներում լրիվ եք կորցրել, թե կարծում եք, որ, եթե երկու կոպեկ փող եք տալիս (Էդ էլ հլը հարցա), դրա համար իրավունք ունեք վտանգել իմ, իմ ընտանիքի ու պետության ճակատագիրը? Կարողա ընենց շշկռվել եք ու մտածում եք, թե, եթե այդ դոլլարներից շատ ունեք, Հայաստանի հայերը ձեր խաղատիկնիկներն են, կամ էլ շախմատի զինվորիկները, որոնցով կարող եք խաղալ, որոնց կարող եք զոհաբերել, որոնց արյան գնով կարող եք հայրենասեր երևալ?

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011), Արէա (08.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղի փողերը հաշվիք պրծա՞ք:  :LOL:  

Վիշապը մի հատ լավ պոստ էր գրել, երևի ընդեղ էլ պետք ա կանգնեինք: 

Հայեր, եկեք երկիր սարքենք, մենք էլ մեր երկիրը ոնց կարանք պաշտպանենք - թուրքերի մայրիգը ընդեղ, ռուսներինն ու ամերիկացիներինն էլ վրից: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ մտքներիս տեղ լինի, որ քիչ լափենք ու ապականենք մենք մեր երկիրը, սփյուռքից եկած փողերն էլ պամիդոր, խիյար ու էլիտար բնակարան սարքելու փոխարեն արդյունավետ օգտագործենք, ատոմային բոմբ էլ կսարքենք, ու ոչ ռուսական պայթած տանկի ու հարբած զինվորի հույսին կմնանք, ոչ էլ մադը ֆաքինգ յանկիների:

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), davidus (07.07.2011), Lion (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011), Դավիթ (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Սաղի փողերը հաշվիք պրծա՞ք:  
> 
> Վիշապը մի հատ լավ պոստ էր գրել, երևի ընդեղ էլ պետք ա կանգնեինք: 
> 
> Հայեր, եկեք երկիր սարքենք, մենք էլ մեր երկիրը ոնց կարանք պաշտպանենք - թուրքերի մայրիգը ընդեղ, ռուսներինն ու ամերիկացիներինն էլ վրից: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ մտքներիս տեղ լինի, որ քիչ լափենք ու ապականենք մենք մեր երկիրը, սփյուռքից եկած փողերն էլ պամիդոր, խիյար ու էլիտար բնակարան սարքելու փոխարեն արդյունավետ օգտագործենք, ատոմային բոմբ էլ կսարքենք, ու ոչ ռուսական պայթած տանկի ու հարբած զինվորի հույսին կմնանք, ոչ էլ մադը ֆաքինգ յանկիների:


Միացա... մի ուրիշ տիպի, բայց, *մինչև այդ,* դժբախտաբար ռոսներից հրաժարվելը չափազանց մեծ ռիսկերի հետ է կապված, իսկ այդ ռիսկերի գնալու որևէ լուրջ իմաստ էլ ուղղակի չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղի փողերը հաշվիք պրծա՞ք:  
> 
> Վիշապը մի հատ լավ պոստ էր գրել, երևի ընդեղ էլ պետք ա կանգնեինք: 
> 
> Հայեր, եկեք երկիր սարքենք, մենք էլ մեր երկիրը ոնց կարանք պաշտպանենք - թուրքերի մայրիգը ընդեղ, ռուսներինն ու ամերիկացիներինն էլ վրից: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ մտքներիս տեղ լինի, որ քիչ լափենք ու ապականենք մենք մեր երկիրը, սփյուռքից եկած փողերն էլ պամիդոր, խիյար ու էլիտար բնակարան սարքելու փոխարեն արդյունավետ օգտագործենք, ատոմային բոմբ էլ կսարքենք, ու ոչ ռուսական պայթած տանկի ու հարբած զինվորի հույսին կմնանք, ոչ էլ մադը ֆաքինգ յանկիների:


ես համաձայն չեմ… շատ վատ առաջարկ ա…

----------


## Artyom

Առաջարկում եմ էս թեման փակենք, թե չէ կարող ա սրա պատճառով քաղաքացիական պատերազմ սկսի: :LOL:

----------

Lion (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> ես համաձայն չեմ… շատ վատ առաջարկ ա…


- Այնբիսին մեկին հետ, ով նման արհամարհական վերաբերմունք կդրսեվորե նման ազնվաքույն գործիքին մը նկատմամբ, ինչպիսի ջութակն է, ես ճամփա չեմ էրթար:
- Է... մի արի :Angry2: 
- Էդ դեպքում... բդի գամ! 

 :LOL:

----------

Malxas (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011), Արէա (08.07.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Սաղի փողերը հաշվիք պրծա՞ք:  
> 
> Վիշապը մի հատ լավ պոստ էր գրել, երևի ընդեղ էլ պետք ա կանգնեինք: 
> 
> Հայեր, եկեք երկիր սարքենք, մենք էլ մեր երկիրը ոնց կարանք պաշտպանենք - թուրքերի մայրիգը ընդեղ, ռուսներինն ու ամերիկացիներինն էլ վրից: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ մտքներիս տեղ լինի, որ քիչ լափենք ու ապականենք մենք մեր երկիրը, սփյուռքից եկած փողերն էլ պամիդոր, խիյար ու էլիտար բնակարան սարքելու փոխարեն արդյունավետ օգտագործենք, ատոմային բոմբ էլ կսարքենք, ու ոչ ռուսական պայթած տանկի ու հարբած զինվորի հույսին կմնանք, ոչ էլ մադը ֆաքինգ յանկիների:


 :LOL:   :LOL:  

Հ.Գ. վարկանիշային համակարգ, ես քո...  :Angry2:

----------


## Դավիթ

AGM-114 Hellfire

$68000
Operational
range	546 yd – 5 mi (500 m – 8 km)
Speed	Mach 1.3 (950 mph; 425 m/s)
Guidance
system	Semi-active laser homing
millimeter wave radar seeker


Պո բլատու, ամերիկացիները 50 հազարով կտան: Մտնում է տանկի մեջ կարագի նման: Սկզբնական մի 500 առնվում է, կեսը Արցախի սարերում, կեսը խորվիրապից մինչև Շիրակ: Մի 25 միլիոն է նայելու, գրպանի փող մեր հարուստների համար:  


Որն է լավ, ռուսական մաշված տանկ առնել 1-2 միլիոնով, թե 20-40 սրանցից?

----------

Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ու հիմի ինչ, թեման թողնենք ու տանկային և հակատանկային միջոցների մասին սկսենք զրուցել: Եթե ես մի քիչ լուրջ "գուգլ" անեմ, էնքան հակասական կարծիքներ կլցնեմ ստեղ տանկային ու հակատանկային զենքի մասին,ո ր քիչ չի թվա: Բայց, հարցը սկզբունքային է և չեմ կարծում, որ իմաստ ունի այն իջեցնել տանկային ու հակատանկային զենքերի մակարդակին: Ես առաջարկում եմ մի հզոր գերտերության աջակցությունը, դու դեմ էս տալիս մի քանի հակատանկային հրթիռ... այ քեզ տրամաբանություն: Ու էս ձևով էլ դուք ուզում եք մեր ճակատագիրը տնօրինել? Բա որ ու հանկարծ, այդ ռակետները հակառակետներով ոչնչացվեն, կամ օդուժով, կամ դրանք չհերիքեն, կամ դիվերսանտները հարվածեն... մի ողջ ազգ ու պետություն զոհ տանք, *Lion*-ին ու իրա ընտանիքին էլ վրեն?

----------

Artyom (07.07.2011), Malxas (07.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> AGM-114 Hellfire
> 
> $68000
> Operational
> range	546 yd – 5 mi (500 m – 8 km)
> Speed	Mach 1.3 (950 mph; 425 m/s)
> Guidance
> system	Semi-active laser homing
> millimeter wave radar seeker
> ...


շատ սեքսի բոմբ ա…

----------

davidus (07.07.2011), Տրիբուն (07.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Այ ախպեր, բայց դու ինչ պեսիմիստ տիպ ես? :Smile:   Իհարկե պվո կլինի, բայց փողի տեսակետից, որն է ավելի ձեռնտու, քո մաշված տանկը, թե 2 մետրանոց հռթիռը?  Ես Ավիացիայում եմ ծառայել, ի դեպ: Տանկիստներին վերևից ցավակցություն եինք հայտնում :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> AGM-114 Hellfire


Фагот (ПТРК) 9М113


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Շատով (առանց պուսկավոյի) 9000-10000$:

Մտնում է տանկի մեջ կարագից էլ փափուկ: Մեր տեղանքի նման ռելիեֆի համար իդեալական են ու ոչ անիմաստ թանկ: Ահագին ունենք, բայց մի 1000-1500 հատ էլ որ լինեն, չի խանգարի:

Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:  :Hi:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Այ ախպեր, բայց *դու ինչ պեսիմիստ տիպ ես?*  Իհարկե պվո կլինի, բայց փողի տեսակետից, որն է ավելի ձեռնտու, քո մաշված տանկը, թե 2 մետրանոց հռթիռը?  Ես Ավիացիայում եմ ծառայել, ի դեպ: Տանկիստներին վերևից ցավակցություն եինք հայտնում


Մերսի կոմպլիմենտի համար  :Smile:  Իրոք, նման թեմայի կոնտեքստում սա իսկական կոմպլիեմնտ էր:

Այս կապակցությամբ մի պահ շեղվենք և նկատենք, որ յուրաքանչյուր կայացած պետություն իր ռազմական քաղաքականությունը կառուցում է *հավանական վատթարագույն սցենարների հաշվառման վրա:* Ազգային անվտանգության հարցերում այս մոտեցումը վաղուց արմատացել է զարգացած երկրներում՝ ներառյալ ԱՄՆում, շնորհիվ նաև քաղաքագետների ու ռազմավարաբանների: Հարվարդի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, ճանաչված ռազմավարագետ *Սամուել Հանտինգտոնն*, օրինակ, սկսած 1950-ականներից՝ “_պատճառաբանում է, որ ամերիկյան հասարակությունը պետք է ունենա այնպիսի զինվորական և հետախուզական ծառայություններ, որոնք մտածում են ամենաողբերգական, հոռետեսական կատեգորիաներով_”: Իսկ Հայաստանի պարագայում վտանգի գերագնահատումը թեև կարող է ունենալ որոշակի բացասական հետևանքներ (այդ թվում՝ տնտեսության վրա լրացուցիչ ռազմական ծախսեր դնելով), սակայն այն *անհամեմատելիորեն պակաս վնասաբեր է* վտանգի թերագնահատումից, որը սպառնում է ազգի բուն գոյությանը: Իհարկե, լավագույն լուծումը վտանգի ճշգրիտ որոշումն է:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ չնչին գնով կարելի է զենքի նոր տեսակներ ավելացնել և միշտ չնայել ռուսի բերանին:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ չնչին գնով կարելի է զենքի նոր տեսակներ ավելացնել և միշտ չնայել ռուսի բերանին:


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ. "*на каждый бронежилет найдется своя бронебойная пуля*"  :Smile:  Հարցին պետք է սկզբունքային լուծում տալ, ոչ թե անիմաստ ու անվերջ վիճել ինչ-որ մի զինատեսակի գերազանցության մասին: Բացարձակ զինատեսակ չկա, ամեն մի զինատեսակ իր հակազինատեսակն ունի:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Фагот (ПТРК) 9М113*

Անունը մի քիչ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, բայց որ այդպես է, ավելի լավ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ չնչին գնով կարելի է զենքի նոր տեսակներ ավելացնել և միշտ չնայել ռուսի բերանին:


չանցավ… էս սուվենիրը ռուսական նիկոլի թվի տանկից հո լավը չի… տանկը երկաթ ա… իսկ էսի ոնց որ խռուստալից դիլդո ըլնի… էսի ո՞նց տանք Լիոնի ձեռը…

----------

davidus (07.07.2011), Հայկօ (08.07.2011), Տրիբուն (08.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Միայն ռուսից չեն գնում մերոնք: Ռազմական գործարաններ էլ կան ի վերջո Հայաստանում: Լազերային զենքեր կան, որոնք մերոնք նույնիսկ վաճառում են: Իսկ տանկեր, ըստ իս անպայմանորեն պետք է ունենալ, քանի որ ի տարբերություն հրթիռի, այն հարձակվողական զինատեսակ է:

----------


## Lion

> չանցավ… էս սուվենիրը ռուսական նիկոլի թվի տանկից հո լավը չի… տանկը երկաթ ա… իսկ էսի ոնց որ խռուստալից դիլդո ըլնի… էսի ո՞նց տանք Լիոնի ձեռը…


Զրույցն էլի իջավ մանկապարտեզային մակարդակի?

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ. "*на каждый бронежилет найдется своя бронебойная пуля*"  Հարցին պետք է սկզբունքային լուծում տալ, ոչ թե անիմաստ ու անվերջ վիճել ինչ-որ մի զինատեսակի գերազանցության մասին: Բացարձակ զինատեսակ չկա, ամեն մի զինատեսակ իր հակազինատեսակն ունի:


Գիտես չե, որ Մամիկոնյանը անձամբ կգլխատեր քեզ Ավարայրի ճամփին? :Smile: 

Կատակը մի կողմ, բայց էֆեկտիվ ցածր գնով զենքերը չէին խանգարի մեր բանակին:

----------


## davidus

> չանցավ… էս սուվենիրը ռուսական նիկոլի թվի տանկից հո լավը չի… տանկը երկաթ ա… իսկ էսի ոնց որ խռուստալից դիլդո ըլնի… էսի ո՞նց տանք Լիոնի ձեռը…


Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասա. էդ «ռակետի» հատկապես որ մասն ա քեզ դուր եկել....  :Love:

----------

Artyom (08.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (08.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Իհարկե չեն խանգարի: Իմ իդեալը կազմակերպա-տեխնիկական առումով Իսրայելի բանակն է: Ի դեպ ասեմ - *հավասար քանակության և պայմանների դեպքում* այն երևի թե աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ բանակն է: Ռուսները շատ հետ են մնում, կարծես չեն հասնում նաև ամերիկացիք, էլ չասած "մանր-մունր" եվրոպացիների կամ թուրքերի մասին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Фагот (ПТРК) 9М113*
> 
> Անունը մի քիչ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, բայց որ այդպես է, ավելի լավ:


Фагот-ը էն հետևի կանգնածներն են իսկ զենքը կոչվում ա (ПТРК) 9М113

----------


## Artyom

> ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ չնչին գնով կարելի է զենքի նոր տեսակներ ավելացնել և միշտ չնայել ռուսի բերանին:


 Մի մոռացեք, որ արդեն համարյա 4 մլրդ. դոլար պետական պարտք ունենք: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Հասկանում եմ Մալխաս ջան: Բայց քանի որ սկզբնական շրջանում պատերազմը լինելու է պաշտպանողական մեր կողմից, այս հռթիրները կամ ռուսական գեյ հռտիռները  ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինեն Արցախի գոտում:

----------

Malxas (08.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասա. էդ «ռակետի» հատկապես որ մասն ա քեզ դուր եկել....


թափանցիկությունը… մեկ էլ ֆորման…

----------


## davidus

> թափանցիկությունը… մեկ էլ ֆորման…


Դե պատկերացրու որ քեզ ա դուր եկել, բա էդ երկաթից տանկերին ոնց դուր կգա... տեղում ոտքերը «կընդարձակեն»  հրթիռի առաջ...  :Love:

----------

Artyom (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի մոռացեք, որ արդեն համարյա 4 մլրդ. դոլար պետական պարտք ունենք:



Դե այդ փոքր գումարները, 25-50 մլն, պետք է հարուստներից ու Սփյուռքից գա: Վերջի անգամ ամերիկայով փող հավաքեցին, մի 20 միլիոն դուրս եկավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մանր-մունր բաների հետևից եք ընկել:

Ես մի հարյուր հատ սրանից եմ ուզում:



Մի տաս հատ էլ սրանից՝ Սևանում:

----------

Artyom (08.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի մոռացեք, որ արդեն համարյա 4 մլրդ. դոլար պետական պարտք ունենք:


Որովհետև մեր ղզլաբաշներից հարկերը նորմալ հավաքելու փոխարեն անոռուգլոխ ալամ աշխարհից պարտք ենք վերցնում:

----------


## zanazan

> Որովհետև մեր ղզլաբաշներից հարկերը նորմալ հավաքելու փոխարեն անոռուգլոխ ալամ աշխարհից պարտք ենք վերցնում:


հա բայց հետաքրքիրը գիտես որնա, որ էտ ալամ աշխարհից եկած պարտքը ելի ղզլաբաշների ջեբնա մտնում..

----------

Տրիբուն (08.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե հիմա դու քո հարկերին նայի, Լիոնին ու մի քանիսին ու անկեղծ ասա, միթե Ամերիկայի, Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի հայերը իրավունք չունեն նույնիսկ քննարկելու իրենց հայրենիքին հուզող հարցեր այս կամ այն  ֆորումում?


Բայց ես ասել եմ չունեն??? ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում տենց բան  :Wink: 
Ինչ կապ ունեն մեր հարկերը Լիոնի ու մյուսների հետ? Ով ասեց, որ Ամերիկայում կամ Եվրոպայում ավելի լավա? Ես երբեք նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ցանկացել այդ երկրներում թեկուզ հանգստանալու գնալ  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Մանր-մունր բաների հետևից եք ընկել:
> 
> Ես մի հարյուր հատ սրանից եմ ուզում:


Տրիբուն ջան, Մեֆի էն խռուստալից «բանը» հասկացանք... բա սրա հետ ինչ ենք անելու...  :Shok: 

Հ.Գ. սրա հետ կապված մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի... 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Դևը հային, վրացուն ու ադրբեջանցուն բռնում ա։ Շարք ա կանգնացնում, բա թե.
- Մտեք կողքի պահեստ, մարդա մի տեսակի զենք վերցրեք եկեք։
Սրանք մտնում են պահեստ, հայն ու վրացին արագ դուրս են գալիս. հայի ձեռքին ԱԿ-ի մի պատրոն, վրացու ձեռքին էլ՝ Մակառով։
Դևը.
- Դե հիմա ինչ վերցրել եք, մտցրեք հետևներդ։
Էս հայը հեշտ ու հանգիստ իրականանցում ա հրամանը, վրացին, հրամանը իրականացնելիս համ ցավից գոռում ա, համ խնդում.
- Արա, էդքան հաճելի՞ ա, որ մի բան էլ խնդում ես։
- Տո չէ հա, ուղղակի էն ապուշ ադրբեջանցին տանկն էր ուզում խոդ տար, որ գա...

----------

Artyom (08.07.2011), Freeman (08.07.2011), Lion (08.07.2011), Moonwalker (08.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011), Տրիբուն (10.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

SS-27 չի?

----------


## Varzor

> http://forum.multitool.org/index.php?topic=22877.0
> Փաստորեն սխալ տեղեկություն է դանակով խփելու պահը, քանի որ նույնիսկ Ամստերդամում և այլ  քաղաքներում չի թույլատրվում կրել դանակ:


Ինչպիսի օրինապահն են  :Smile:  Ինչի դանակ կրել, կարելի է դրա փոխարեն հանգիստ նստել ու ընտանիքով ու ընեկրներով ուռել  :LOL:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (08.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor* ջան, Ադրբեանը կողքին Թուրքիա չունի:


Բայց կողքին Ղարաբաղ ունի  :LOL: 
Իրանն էլ ընենց ոչինչ աչք ունի Ադրբեջանական տերիտորիաների վրա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Լեզգինները, Թալիշները դե չեն անկախանալուն  :Wink: 
Համաձայն եմ: Առայժմ Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը լիարժեք հսկելու և պաշտպանելու համար ոչ նյութական ոչ մարդկային և ոչ էլ տեխնիկական ռեսուրսներ ՀՀ-ն չունի:
Է ինչի չենք հրավիրում, թող Չինաստանը գա հսկի: Սնունդը մեր վրա, իրանք էլ շատ մեծ ուրախությամբ մի 100-150հզ զինվոր կուղարկեն ու կարգին էլ տեխնիկան հետը  :LOL: 
Լիոն ջան, ախր Ռուսատանը իրականում հսկում է ոչ թե ՀՀ սահմանը, այլ նախկին  Ռուսական կայսրության սահմաններն է ուզում վերահսկել` իր անվտանգության գոտին է հսկում  :Wink:

----------

Lion (08.07.2011), Malxas (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ինչպիսի օրինապահն են  Ինչի դանակ կրել, կարելի է դրա փոխարեն հանգիստ նստել ու ընտանիքով ու ընեկրներով ուռել



Դե ավելի լավ է լիցքաթափվեն, քան իրար դանակահարեն: :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Հա, համաձայն եմ, *Varzor* ջան, բայց այլ ալտերնատիվա ունես? Օրինակ, ոնց ասեցիր` չինացիները: Նախ` ինչ տարբերություն, և հետո` իսկ ով ասեց, որ իրենք ռուսներից լավ կհսկեն?

----------


## Varzor

> դու ամիսը 300 դոլարից ավել ե՞ս հարկ տալիս, այսինքն տարեկան 3600 դոլարից ավել՝ 1 332 000 դրամից ավել… հալալ ա քեզ…


Պատկերացրու, որ ամսեկան 100-120.000 դրամ հարկ տալը Հայաստաոնւմ նքան էլ արտասովոր երևույթ չի  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Պո բլատու, ամերիկացիները 50 հազարով կտան: Մտնում է տանկի մեջ կարագի նման: Սկզբնական մի 500 առնվում է, կեսը Արցախի սարերում, կեսը խորվիրապից մինչև Շիրակ: Մի 25 միլիոն է նայելու, գրպանի փող մեր հարուստների համար:  
> Որն է լավ, ռուսական մաշված տանկ առնել 1-2 միլիոնով, թե 20-40 սրանցից?


Չէ, ավելի լավա հատը $7000-ով ռուսական "մաշված" ֆագոտներ առնենք` կարագի նման չի մտնում  :Wink: , բայց ի տարբերություն Hellfire-ի լեռնային պայմաններում շատ լավ աշխատում ա  :Smile: 
Բայց թեման ոչ թե ռուսական ու ամերիկյան զենքերի մասին է, այլ ռուսական ռազմաբազաների, որոնցում տանկերը ընդամենը տիկնիկների տեղ են  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Այ ախպեր, բայց դու ինչ պեսիմիստ տիպ ես?  Իհարկե պվո կլինի, բայց փողի տեսակետից, որն է ավելի ձեռնտու, քո մաշված տանկը, թե 2 մետրանոց հռթիռը?  Ես Ավիացիայում եմ ծառայել, ի դեպ: Տանկիստներին վերևից ցավակցություն եինք հայտնում


Որովհետև այդ տանկերի վրա "оса" կամ "ստրելա" չկար  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> *Фагот (ПТРК) 9М113*
> Անունը մի քիչ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, բայց որ այդպես է, ավելի լավ:


Էտի դու ամերիկյան տանկիստներին կհարցնես  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ավելի լավ: Թող լինի 150 ֆագոտ(ինչ էլ անուն են դրել :Jpit:  քան մի հատ հին տանկ նույն փողով:

----------


## Varzor

> Միայն ռուսից չեն գնում մերոնք: Ռազմական գործարաններ էլ կան ի վերջո Հայաստանում: Լազերային զենքեր կան, որոնք մերոնք նույնիսկ վաճառում են: Իսկ տանկեր, ըստ իս անպայմանորեն պետք է ունենալ, քանի որ ի տարբերություն հրթիռի, այն հարձակվողական զինատեսակ է:


Ժամանակակից մարտի պայմաններում տանկի կյանքը հաշվարկվում է 3-ից 5 րոպե  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Դրանք 2500 մետրից ավել չեն գնում ու լազարով չեն: :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> երբ խոսքը գնում է պատերազմի տանող սցենարների մասին:


 :Shok:  Ռուսական բանկդ երկրիդ 4 կողմում կանգնելու ա ու դու դրան լրիվ համաձայն ես և դրանից հետո էլի ինչ-որ պատերազմական սցենարի մասին էս խոսո՞ւմ:  :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժամանակակից մարտի պայմաններում տանկի կյանքը հաշվարկվում է 3-ից 5 րոպե


Լիոնի բախտը չբերեց...

----------


## Varzor

> թափանցիկությունը… մեկ էլ ֆորման…


 :LOL: 
"Թաձանցիկությունը" ընդամենը ցուցադրական ա  :LOL: 
Ֆորման?? :Shok:

----------


## Varzor

> Մանր-մունր բաների հետևից եք ընկել:
> Մի տաս հատ էլ սրանից՝ Սևանում:


Տոպոլները (հայերեն` բարդի) գազը կթանկանա կկտրեն ու կվառեն, իսկ Թայֆուններին Նորատուսցիք ու Ծովագյուղցիք կսկցնեն` ձկի գործին խանգարում ա  :LOL: 




> Դե ավելի լավ է լիցքաթափվեն, քան իրար դանակահարեն:


Դանակահարելուց ուռոդ ու մտավոր հետամնաց ազգ չի ծնվում ;




> Ավելի լավ: Թող լինի 150 ֆագոտ(ինչ էլ անուն են դրել քան մի հատ հին տանկ նույն փողով:


Ուղղակի երաժշտական համանուն գործիքին շատ նման ա, կամ էլ անուն դնողը...  :LOL: 
Պաշտպանական տեսանկյունից, իհարկէ համաձայն եմ, բայց պաշտպանությունից պետք է լինում անցնել հակահարձակման, իսկ ֆագոտով ականապատ դաշտեր չես անցնի, շարժական հրետանի (ըստ էության մեր լեռնային հատվածներում տանկերը շարժական հրետանու դեր են տանում  :Smile:  ) չես ունենա: համ էլ "խեղճ" ռուսները իրանց հին տանկերը ում վրա նաղդեն? հո վրեքը չի մնալու: Մենակ ֆագոտ ծախելով տուն չես պահի  :LOL: 




> Դրանք 2500 մետրից ավել չեն գնում ու լազարով չեն:


Նոյի վախտվանները` հա, բայց ֆագոտին լազեր պետք չի` ինքը ուղղակի "քշելով" են տանում  :Wink:  Լազերին հանգիստ խափում են, իսկ էդ անտերը որ "տեսավ-տեսավ"  :LOL: 
Հայաստանում էլ տենց տեղ չկա, որ մի 2.5-3 կմ գնաս ու սարի դեմ չառնես  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դանակահարելուց ուռոդ ու մտավոր հետամնաց ազգ չի ծնվում ;



Հիմա իրանք ուռոդ ու հետամնաց են?: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ուղղակի երաժշտական համանուն գործիքին շատ նման ա, կամ էլ անուն դնողը... 
> Պաշտպանական տեսանկյունից, իհարկէ համաձայն եմ, բայց պաշտպանությունից պետք է լինում անցնել հակահարձակման, իսկ ֆագոտով ականապատ դաշտեր չես անցնի, շարժական հրետանի (ըստ էության մեր լեռնային հատվածներում տանկերը շարժական հրետանու դեր են տանում  ) չես ունենա: համ էլ "խեղճ" ռուսները իրանց հին տանկերը ում վրա նաղդեն? հո վրեքը չի մնալու: Մենակ ֆագոտ ծախելով տուն չես պահի



Մեր տանկերը, երբ Աֆղանում շարքից դուրս էին գալիս ամեն օր ու հետո էլ Գրոզնիում նույն բանը եղավ, աչքիցս ընկան: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա իրանք ուռոդ ու հետամնաց են?:


Բա թե չէ իզուր ա, որ Հոլանդիան հայտարարում ա, որ դեմոգրաֆիկ պրոբլեմ ունի  :Wink: 




> Մեր տանկերը, երբ Աֆղանում շարքից դուրս էին գալիս ամեն օր ու հետո էլ Գրոզնիում նույն բանը եղավ, աչքիցս ընկան:


Աչքի բարձրությունից ընկները տանկին վնաս չի  :Smile:

----------

aragats (08.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Աչքի բարձրությունից ընկները տանկին վնաս չի


Տանկիստներին է վնաս: :Smile:  Լեռնային գոտում ինչ տանկ? Կուրսկի դուգան չի :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, համաձայն եմ, *Varzor* ջան, բայց այլ ալտերնատիվա ունես? Օրինակ, ոնց ասեցիր` չինացիները: Նախ` ինչ տարբերություն, և հետո` իսկ ով ասեց, որ իրենք ռուսներից լավ կհսկեն?


Տարբերությունը մեծա, ավելի ճիշտ *փոքր* ա  :LOL: 
Բայց ով ասեց, որ *վատ* կհսկեն?




> Տանկիստներին է վնաս: Լեռնային գոտում ինչ տանկ? Կուրսկի դուգան չի


Դե նայած, թե տանկիստը որտեղացիա  :LOL:  
Լեռնային գոտում տանկերի դերը կարդա http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2261863

Դու էլ համեմատեցիր  :Smile:  Կուրսկի աղեղը նախ լեռնային գոտի չի, հետո էլ դու տանկերի անարդյունավետությունը Կուբատլիի օպերացիային մասնակցողներին կասես, երբ Հադրութից հարձակվող կողմի 2 տանկ ականի վրա թրթուր կտրելու պատճառով օպերացիայի ընթացքը դադար ստացավ և հայկական կողմից բազմաթիվ զոհեր եղան (իհարկէ ադրբեջանականը էլ չեմ ասում  :Wink:  )

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե ասում եմ, որ տանկի առավելությունը զգայուն է հարթ տարածություններում է, այն էլ օդանավերի պաշտպանությամբ:

Պաշտպանողական ճակատամարտում, լեռներում, եթե նույնիսկ 10 ֆագոտից մեկը վերացնի մի տանկ, էլի 80-100 հազարը ավելի էժան է, քան 1 միլիոնանոց տանկը:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող եթե Ղարաբաղում կռիվ սկսեց, ռուսները չեն խառնվելու…

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Ժող եթե Ղարաբաղում կռիվ սկսեց, ռուսները չեն խառնվելու…


 Բայց եթե այդ կռիվը «ներքաշվի» հայ-ադրբեջանական սահման, արդեն պայմանագրով ստիպված պետք է խառնվեն:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց եթե այդ կռիվը «ներքաշվի» հայ-ադրբեջանական սահման, արդեն պայմանագրով ստիպված պետք է խառնվեն:


ոչ էլ էդ դեպքում.…

----------


## Դավիթ

Ռուսները կյանքում չեն խառնվի Հայ-Ադրբեջանական կռվին, եթե նույնիսկ 100 պայմանագիր էլ խախտեն: Գյումրիի բազայի միգ 29-րը նույնպես տեղից չեն շարժվի:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ժող եթե Ղարաբաղում կռիվ սկսեց, ռուսները չեն խառնվելու…


Մեֆ, դու ասա չխանգարեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ասա չխանգարեն...


էտ էլ կա… դրա փորձն էլ ունենք…

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ասում եմ, որ տանկի առավելությունը զգայուն է հարթ տարածություններում է, այն էլ օդանավերի պաշտպանությամբ:
> Պաշտպանողական ճակատամարտում, լեռներում, եթե նույնիսկ 10 ֆագոտից մեկը վերացնի մի տանկ, էլի 80-100 հազարը ավելի էժան է, քան 1 միլիոնանոց տանկը:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ ֆինանսական կողմի հետ, ինչպես նաև բաց տարածքներում տանկային տակտիկայի կիրառման հետ:
Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում ֆագոտով ականապատ դաշտ չես անցնի, թշնամու դիրք չես քանդի, հրետանի չես խփի, հարձակվող հետևակ չես պաշտպանի, խոշոր տրամաչափի զինատեսակի կրակակետ ու չես ոչնչացնի, պլուրի հետևից դուրս գալով անակնկալ չես անի  :Wink: 
Մի տեսակի զինատեսակի վրա հենվելով կռիվ չես անի: Ռազմի դաշտում ամեն զինատեսակ իր տեղն ունի, քո ասածով լիներ էլ նոր տանկեր չէին արտադրի  :Wink: 
Տենց որ լինի, կարելի է մի 2 հատ ատոմային ռումբ առնել ու հանգիստ նստել տներում  :Smile: 




> Ժող եթե Ղարաբաղում կռիվ սկսեց, ռուսները չեն խառնվելու…


Իհարկե Մեֆ ջան: Նախ իրավական տեսանկյունից` ԼՂՀ-ն ռուսաստանի հետ ոչ մի ռազմական և քաղաքական դաշինք չունի ու Ռուաստանի խառնվելը լրիվ նիրյադ լինել կլինի  :Smile: 
Հետո էլ խի խառնվեն? Կթողեն, որ մի լավ իրար բզկտենք, հետո էլի գլխներիս կտան, կամ էլ խառնվելուց ոչ պաշտոնական կխառնվեն: Ամեն դեպքում կռվի մեջ փայ կունենան  :Smile: 




> Բայց եթե այդ կռիվը «ներքաշվի» հայ-ադրբեջանական սահման, արդեն պայմանագրով ստիպված պետք է խառնվեն:


Տենց բան լինի, ապա Ադրբեջանը տակից դուրս չի գա: Ոնց ա հիմնավորելու ՀՀ տարածքների վրա հարձակումը? Հետո, ճիշտ ես, Ռուսաստանի "պարտնյորի" վրա հարձակվելը գլխից թռնել ա, հենա վրացիք արեին, տեսանք ինչ եղավ: Աչքը տեսածից ավախենում  :Wink: 




> Ռուսները կյանքում չեն խառնվի Հայ-Ադրբեջանական կռվին, եթե նույնիսկ 100 պայմանագիր էլ խախտեն: Գյումրիի բազայի միգ 29-րը նույնպես տեղից չեն շարժվի:


Ախպերս, բա 80-ականների վերջին ու 90-ականներն ոնց էին խառնվում?
Չեմ ասում, թե բացահայտ ճակատով կռվում էին, բայց համ "ձրի" զենք ու զինամթերք էին տալիս երկու կողմերին էլ, համ հատուկ ջոկատներ, մասնագետներ ու վարձկաներ էին տրամադրում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական ճնշում էին գործադրում  :Smile:  ինչն ա խանգարում, որ նորից նույն տակտիկան բռնեն?

----------

Artyom (09.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ախպերս, բա 80-ականների վերջին ու 90-ականներն ոնց էին խառնվում?
> Չեմ ասում, թե բացահայտ ճակատով կռվում էին, բայց համ "ձրի" զենք ու զինամթերք էին տալիս երկու կողմերին էլ, համ հատուկ ջոկատներ, մասնագետներ ու վարձկաներ էին տրամադրում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական ճնշում էին գործադրում  ինչն ա խանգարում, որ նորից նույն տակտիկան բռնեն?


Դե դա ուրիշ ձևի խառնվել է: Ես ի նկատի ունեմ բացահայտ պատերազմելը այս կամ այն կողմից:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե դա ուրիշ ձևի խառնվել է: Ես ի նկատի ունեմ բացահայտ պատերազմելը այս կամ այն կողմից:


Դե բացահայտ օսեթների կողմից խառնվեց` նախատիպը կա  :Wink:

----------

Artyom (09.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ ֆինանսական կողմի հետ, ինչպես նաև բաց տարածքներում տանկային տակտիկայի կիրառման հետ:
> Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում ֆագոտով ականապատ դաշտ չես անցնի, թշնամու դիրք չես քանդի, հրետանի չես խփի, հարձակվող հետևակ չես պաշտպանի, խոշոր տրամաչափի զինատեսակի կրակակետ ու չես ոչնչացնի, պլուրի հետևից դուրս գալով անակնկալ չես անի 
> Մի տեսակի զինատեսակի վրա հենվելով կռիվ չես անի: Ռազմի դաշտում ամեն զինատեսակ իր տեղն ունի, քո ասածով լիներ էլ նոր տանկեր չէին արտադրի 
> Տենց որ լինի, կարելի է մի 2 հատ ատոմային ռումբ առնել ու հանգիստ նստել տներում


ՈՒղղակի հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչպես մաքսիմալ ձևով պետք է օգտագործվի ռեսուրսները մի երկրի, որը ունի 4 միլիարդ պարտք ,10 միլիարդանոց էկոնոմիկայում: Մեծ մասամբ, մենք հողային պահանջարկներ չունենք ոչ թուրքերից, ոչ էլ ադրբեջանցիներից:  Պատերազմ սկսողը պետք է նորից լինեն ադրբեջանցիները, ու համեմատաբար փոքր ծախսերով, կարելի է ապահովել էֆեկտիվ պաշտպանություն: 
Հա, ես էլ կցանկանայի տեսնել մի 2 պոլկ Միգ 29-31, մի պոլկ էլ Տու 95 հավեսի համար: Թող մի 1000 հատ տանկ էլ լինի Լիոնի պատվին, Տ-90, հնարավորության չափով: Բայց դե ռեալ մոտեցում պետք է լինի նույնպես, ինչ ենք ցանկանում և ինչ կարող ենք անել այս պահին:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե բացահայտ օսեթների կողմից խառնվեց` նախատիպը կա


Դա էլ կա :Smile:  Վերջում ռուսները կարողա նադայել լինեն, արցախցիներին ռուսական անձնագրեր բաժանեն, ու ապրենք մենք ընդմիշտ եղբայրության մեջ: :Smile:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ՈՒղղակի հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչպես մաքսիմալ ձևով պետք է օգտագործվի ռեսուրսները մի երկրի, որը ունի 4 միլիարդ պարտք ,10 միլիարդանոց էկոնոմիկայում: Մեծ մասամբ, մենք հողային պահանջարկներ չունենք ոչ թուրքերից, ոչ էլ ադրբեջանցիներից:  Պատերազմ սկսողը պետք է նորից լինեն ադրբեջանցիները, ու համեմատաբար փոքր ծախսերով, կարելի է ապահովել էֆեկտիվ պաշտպանություն: 
> Հա, ես էլ կցանկանայի տեսնել մի 2 պոլկ Միգ 29-31, մի պոլկ էլ Տու 95 հավեսի համար: Թող մի 1000 հատ տանկ էլ լինի Լիոնի պատվին, Տ-90, հնարավորության չափով: Բայց դե ռեալ մոտեցում պետք է լինի նույնպես, ինչ ենք ցանկանում և ինչ կարող ենք անել այս պահին:


Դրա համար էլ "ստիպված" ենք գնել ռուսական հնությունները ու պահել ռուսական ռազմաբազաներ  :LOL: 
Իմ "համեստ" հաշվարկներով բյուջեի ճեղքվածքը արհեստանականորեն ստեղծում են` երկրի պարտքերի գումարներն էլ նստել են որոշ անհատների անձնականհաշիվներին  :Wink: 
Ռուսները մեզ առել են` ենքան ռազմական ու էներգետիկ պարտքեր ունեինք, որ էժանով վաճառվեցինք: Գնալով ռուսական կապիտալի քանակը աճում է Հայաստանում և ռուսական ռազմաբազաները նաև հենց էդ կապիտալն են պաշտպանում  :Wink:

----------

Դավիթ (09.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դրա համար էլ "ստիպված" ենք գնել ռուսական հնությունները ու պահել ռուսական ռազմաբազաներ 
> Իմ "համեստ" հաշվարկներով բյուջեի ճեղքվածքը արհեստանականորեն ստեղծում են` երկրի պարտքերի գումարներն էլ նստել են որոշ անհատների անձնականհաշիվներին 
> Ռուսները մեզ առել են` ենքան ռազմական ու էներգետիկ պարտքեր ունեինք, որ էժանով վաճառվեցինք: Գնալով ռուսական կապիտալի քանակը աճում է Հայաստանում և ռուսական ռազմաբազաները նաև հենց էդ կապիտալն են պաշտպանում


Ձրի փող է, բա չվերցնեն?  Մտածելակերպն էլ գիտես արդեն, մի բան կանենք էլի, կարող  է նույնիսկ ներեն պարտքը վերջում: :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ձրի փող է, բա չվերցնեն?  Մտածելակերպն էլ գիտես արդեն, մի բան կանենք էլի, կարող  է նույնիսկ ներեն պարտքը վերջում:


Վերջում էլ ներելու բան չի մնա, մինչև հիմա էլ ոչ մի բան չեն ներել:
Անկեղծ ասեմ, զուտ ռազմական տեսանկյունից, չեմ կարողոնում հասկանալ, թե մի քանի հազար ռուսական զինճառայողները, որոնք կանգնած են թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա, ինչպես կարող են անդրադառնալ հայ-ադրբեջանական կոնֆլիկտի արդյունքի վրա? Հաստատ ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքը ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտի չի մասնակցի, իսկ լրացուցիչ ուժեր տեղակայելը միանշանակ չի խրախուսի եվրոմիության և ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից:
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Վրաստանը չորս ոտով դեմ կլինի: Եթե ռուսները  կտրուկ մեծացնեն իրենց ռազմական ներկայությունը ՀՀ-ում, այն էլ ռազմական գործողություների ժամանակ, ապա դա միջազգային վայնասուն կբարձրացնի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ ՀՀ անվտանգության հարցը կբարձրանա:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Վերջում էլ ներելու բան չի մնա, մինչև հիմա էլ ոչ մի բան չեն ներել:
> Անկեղծ ասեմ, զուտ ռազմական տեսանկյունից, չեմ կարողոնում հասկանալ, թե մի քանի հազար ռուսական զինճառայողները, որոնք կանգնած են թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա, ինչպես կարող են անդրադառնալ հայ-ադրբեջանական կոնֆլիկտի արդյունքի վրա? Հաստատ ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքը ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտի չի մասնակցի, իսկ լրացուցիչ ուժեր տեղակայելը միանշանակ չի խրախուսի եվրոմիության և ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից:
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Վրաստանը չորս ոտով դեմ կլինի: Եթե ռուսները  կտրուկ մեծացնեն իրենց ռազմական ներկայությունը ՀՀ-ում, այն էլ ռազմական գործողություների ժամանակ, ապա դա միջազգային վայնասուն կբարձրացնի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ ՀՀ անվտանգության հարցը կբարձրանա:


Դե զուտ րազմական տեսանկյունից, ոչ մի բան ել չկա: Ռուսները գիտեն, որ թուրքերը չեն հարձալվելու Հայաստանի վրա, թուրքերնել գիտեն, որ Արցախի համար իրանք չեն խրվելու կռվի մեջ Հայաստանում, քանդելով իրենց նոր էկոնոմիկան, քրդերին աշխուժացնելով ու Եվրոպական միության դեմ նորից երևալու, որպես "հիվանդ մարդը Եվրոպայի": Հետո մի հարց էլ կա: Նատո ի անդամները պետք է իրենց օրենքով գան օգնության Նատո ի անդամ Թուրքիային, այսինքն ընդհարվեն Ռուսաստանի հետ:  Արցախի պատճառով չեմ կարծում սկսվի համաշխարհային պատերազմ:  Կարող է դա հնարավոր լիներ 1914-ին, բայց հիմիվա գլոբալ էկոնոմիկայում, դժվար թե մեծ պետությունները թողնեն ստեղծվի այդպիսի իրավիժակ:  Ինչպես նայում եմ, եթե մի բան լինի, լինելու է Արցախում, առանց ռուսների ու թուրքերի միջամտության:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե զուտ րազմական տեսանկյունից, ոչ մի բան ել չկա: Ռուսները գիտեն, որ թուրքերը չեն հարձալվելու Հայաստանի վրա, թուրքերնել գիտեն, որ Արցախի համար իրանք չեն խրվելու կռվի մեջ Հայաստանում, քանդելով իրենց նոր էկոնոմիկան, քրդերին աշխուժացնելով ու Եվրոպական միության դեմ նորից երևալու, որպես "հիվանդ մարդը Եվրոպայի": Հետո մի հարց էլ կա: Նատո ի անդամները պետք է իրենց օրենքով գան օգնության Նատո ի անդամ Թուրքիային, այսինքն ընդհարվեն Ռուսաստանի հետ:  Արցախի պատճառով չեմ կարծում սկսվի համաշխարհային պատերազմ:  Կարող է դա հնարավոր լիներ 1914-ին, բայց հիմիվա գլոբալ էկոնոմիկայում, դժվար թե մեծ պետությունները թողնեն ստեղծվի այդպիսի իրավիժակ:  Ինչպես նայում եմ, եթե մի բան լինի, լինելու է Արցախում, առանց ռուսների ու թուրքերի միջամտության:


Միանշանակ այդպես է  :Smile: 
Իսկ ռուսական զորքերի տեղակայման երկարացման պայմանագրի բուն էությունը տեսանք Ուկրաինայի օրինակի վրա` գազային սկանդալից դուրս գալու համար Սևաստոպոլը հոժարական տվեցին ռուսներին  :Wink: 
Նույն վիճակն էլ մեզ մոտ է` եթե հրաժարվեինք, ապա ինչ-որ տհաճ և աղմկալի սկանդալ կծնվեր, կամ էլ ասենք գազը կփակեին, հեռախոսները ու լույսը կանջատեին  :Wink:

----------

Lion (10.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Միանշանակ այդպես է 
> Իսկ ռուսական զորքերի տեղակայման երկարացման պայմանագրի բուն էությունը տեսանք Ուկրաինայի օրինակի վրա` գազային սկանդալից դուրս գալու համար Սևաստոպոլը հոժարական տվեցին ռուսներին 
> Նույն վիճակն էլ մեզ մոտ է` եթե հրաժարվեինք, ապա ինչ-որ տհաճ և աղմկալի սկանդալ կծնվեր, կամ էլ ասենք գազը կփակեին, հեռախոսները ու լույսը կանջատեին


Ինչ ասեմ: Միշտ էլ նույն իրավիճակում ենք` Ասորեստանից սկսվսած, Ռուսաստանով վերջացրած: Հիմա ռուսների դեմ սկսենք շատ խոսելը, ադրբեջանցինեին կսկսեն օգնելը: :Smile:   Բա որ մի օր ռուսները ասեն, որ ձեր կռիվը մեր բիզնեսին խանգարում է` Արցախ նա պոպոլամ, կամ "վամ քար, իմ բաղ": Ինչ ենք անելու? :Smile:  
Տեղ չի մնացել խոսելու արդեն:

----------

Hayazn (29.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ ասեմ: Միշտ էլ նույն իրավիճակում ենք` Ասորեստանից սկսվսած, Ռուսաստանով վերջացրած: Հիմա ռուսների դեմ սկսենք շատ խոսելը, ադրբեջանցինեին կսկսեն օգնելը:  Բա որ մի օր ռուսները ասեն, որ ձեր կռիվը մեր բիզնեսին խանգարում է` Արցախ նա պոպոլամ, կամ "վամ քար, իմ բաղ": Ինչ ենք անելու? 
> Տեղ չի մնացել խոսելու արդեն:


Դու հանգիստ կաց, ղարաբաղցիք կանեն ինչ պետք ա  :Wink:

----------

Lion (10.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Առանց *մեկնաբանությունների*:

*Ռուս զինվորների ներկայությունը Հայաստանում 
անհանգստացնում է Ադրբեջանին. 
Արազ Ազիմով*
Ռուս զինվորների ներկայությունը Հայաստանում *անհանգստացնում է* Ադրբեջանին։ Այս մասին, ինչպես տեղեկացնում է ադրբեջանական ԱՊԱ գործակալությունը, «Էխո Մոսկվիին» տված հարցազրույցում ասել է Ադրբեջանի նախագահի ԼՂ կարգավորման հարցով անձնական ներկայացուցիչ, փոխարտգործնախարար Արազ Ազիմովը։

«Ռուսաստանն անհրաժեշտ է համարում իր ռազմական ներկայությունը Հայաստանի տարածքում։ Սակայն մենք քիչ հիմքեր ենք տեսնում Հարավային Կովկասում նրա ռազմական հայեցակարգի ներկայության համար։ Ժամանակն է եկել տանկերը փոխարինել տանկերներով, այսինքն, ռազմական ներկայությունը՝ տնտեսականով»,– ասել է Ազիմովը։

----------

aragats (20.07.2011), Varzor (20.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ջան, Ազիմովը մոռացել ա, որ ռուսները Հայաստանում համ տակ ունեն համ էլ տանկեր  :LOL: 
ՀՀ տնտեսության ստրատեգիական և ամենաեկամտաբեր հատվածները (էներգետիկա և էներգակիրներ, կապ, երկաթգիծ) գտնվում են ռուսական կապիտալի վերահսկողության ներքո, էլ չեմ ասում, որ տնտեսության մյուս ոլորտներում գործող հայկական կազմակերպություների մի մասը նույնպես խիստ կախված է ռուսական "հովանավորությունից":

----------

aragats (20.07.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եռագույնը ռուսական սապոգի տակ





> Բայց մի բան է լավ հարաբերությունը, ու մեկ այլ բան է հայ-ռուսական ներկայիս հարաբերությունը: Դա լավ հարաբերություն չէ, դա կամ հայկական մազոխիզմ է, կամ ռուսական բռնաբարություն:


 :Ok:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011), Tig (19.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Մի ուրիշ տիպի համաձայն չեմ, հատկապես *անտեղի* վերնագրի հետ: Մենք շատ անգամ ենք կողք-կողքի եղել ռազմի դաշտում և մեր շքերթին ՌԴ զորամիավորման մասնակցությունը հարգանքի տուրք է ռազմական այդ եղբայրությանը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի ուրիշ տիպի համաձայն չեմ, հատկապես *անտեղի* վերնագրի հետ: Մենք շատ անգամ ենք կողք-կողքի եղել ռազմի դաշտում և մեր շքերթին ՌԴ զորամիավորման մասնակցությունը *հարգանքի տուրք է ռազմական այդ եղբայրությանը.*..


Տուրք է, բայց ոչ հարգանքի
ու ստրկությանը, այլ ոչ թե եղբայրությանը 

Նվիրենք մեր անկախության տոնը ռուսներին: Մնում ա Սերժն էլ անկախության տոնի ուղերձը ռուսերեն կարդա, որ ռուս եղբայրները հանկարծ չվիրավորվեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011), Tig (19.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Բայց *ինչու ենք* նվիրում? Կարծում եմ, որ սա ոչ ողջամիտ մեկնաբանություն է - մեր անկախության տոնը *հարգելով* մի հզոր ու մեզ բարեկամաբար տրամադրված երկրի ջոկատը մասնակցում է մեր ուրախությանը: Շատ գեղեցիկ ժեստ է, կուզենայի, որ ամերիկացիք ևս մասնակցեին, հիանալի կլիներ: Իսկ վերնագիրն իրոք որ անտեղի ու վիրավորական էր...

----------


## Tig

Մհեր ջան այ այս հոդվածում՝ *Անարժանապատվության շքերթ* բարձրաձայնած բոլոր մտքերի հետ համամիտ եմ: Ու սա, ըստ ինձ, չի նշանակում ուղակի հյուրի կարգավիճակով մեր կարևորագույն տոնին մասնակցություն...:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ոչ մի տառի հետ համաձայն չեմ - անիմաստ ու հիստերիկ դեմագոգիա է, հիմնված կեղծ ու անբարեխիղճ վերլուծության վրա:




> Հայաստանի անկախության տոնակատարության շարքում, այսպես ասած, ազգային հպարտության նպատակներով կազմակերպվելիք զորահանդեսը, ըստ էության, վերածվելու է ազգային խայտառակության, քանի որ այդ զորահանդեսին մասնակցելու և Հանրապետության հրապարակով անցնելու են ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքերը` իրենց դրոշով:


Իրականում պատիվ է, որ մեզ հարգում ու մեր անկախության տոնին մասնակցում է մեր եղբայրական երկիրը, որի բանակի հետ մեր ռազմիկները շատ են արյուն թափել: 




> Եվ այստեղ խորհրդանշական ու, մեծ հաշվով, խայտառակ է ոչ միայն ինքնին փաստը, որ մեր բանակի զորահանդեսով անցնելու են ռուս սահմանապահները, այլ նաև այն, որ հենց սահմանապահներն են անցնելու: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մենք ցուցադրում ենք մեր եղած-չեղածը, թե՝ տեսեք ու սարսափեք, բայց անցնում են ռուս սահմանապահները, ցույց տալով, որ մեր եղած-չեղածը ոչինչ է, եթե այդ դարպասները ինքներս չենք կարողանում հսկել և տալիս ենք Ռուսաստանի պահպանությանը:


Հերթական անբարեխղճությունը - իսկ ով անցներ, ՌԴ ծովային հետևակի ջոկատը?




> Դժվար է պատկերացնել որևէ անկախ ու ինքնիշխան պետության ավելի ցցուն նվաստացում, քան նմանօրինակ իրավիճակը կարող է լինել:


Օյ,օյ,օյ, "*Какой амплуа, какой типаж...*" (c) "Իվան Վասիլևիչը..."  :LOL: 




> Հնարավոր չէ՞ր արդյոք անկախության տոնը, հայկական բանակի զորահանդեսը զերծ պահել այդպիսի նվաստացուցիչ, անարժանապատիվ, անկախության խորհուրդը իրականում ոտնահարող դրվագից:


Իրականում դա գեղեցիկ մի ժեստ է ամենից առաջ հենց ռուսների կողմից, որով նրանք ընդգծում են իրենց հարգանքը մեր անկախության նկատմամբ: Հոդվածը ծայրից ծայր անբարեխիղճ վերլուծություն է.




> Պետք է միայն հուսալ, որ պայմանը չի ներառում շքերթից շքերթ ռուսական զորքի թվաքանակի ավելացում հայկական զորքի թվի կրճատման հաշվին, երբ, ասենք, անկախության 40-ամյակի տոնին հրապարակում միայն ռուսական զորքեր ու ռուսական դրոշներ կլինեն:


Անիմաստ հոդված, անիմաստ ու անտեղի վերջաբանով...

----------


## Tig

Մեկ ա համամիտ չեմ Մհեր ջան: Եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ դա ռուսների կողմից գեղեցիկ ժեստ է, ապա կողքից դա հաստատ տենց չի նայվում: Նորից ու նորից անդրադառնանք սահմանը պահելու խնդրին: Հայաստանի սահմաը պիտի հայ զինվորը պահի ու սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011), Տրիբուն (19.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Կողքից նայվում է այսպես - ՌԴ-ն այն աստիճան է ընդունում մեր անկախությունը, որ իր ջոկատով մասնակցում է *դրան նվիրված* շքերթին *պաշտոնապես* և ամենաբարձր մակարդակով: Այս հարցում օպոզիցիոն մամուլի դիրքորոշումը անհիմն է, անտեղի, հիստերիկ և չհիմնավորված...

----------


## Վիշապ

Տուֆտա հոդված էր այն առումով, որ ռուս սահմանապահները հրապարակով եթե չանցնեին էլ, դա չէր նշանակի, որ ռուսները մեր սահմանը չեն պաշտպանում։ Յանի մեր զորահանդեսին հետևողները չգիտեն ռուս սահմանապահների գոյության մասին, զորահանդեսից պիտի իմանան ու մենք խայտառակ լինենք :Jpit:  Գրելու բան չկա, մրել են էլի...

----------

Lion (19.09.2011), Շինարար (19.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Կողքից նայվում է այսպես - ՌԴ-ն այն աստիճան է ընդունում մեր անկախությունը, որ իր ջոկատով մասնակցում է *դրան նվիրված* շքերթին *պաշտոնապես* և ամենաբարձր մակարդակով: Այս հարցում օպոզիցիոն մամուլի դիրքորոշումը անհիմն է, անտեղի, հիստերիկ և չհիմնավորված...


Մհեր ջան, բերածդ մոտեցումը համոզիչ չի:
Բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, որ մերոնք համարյա ամեն ինչով ծախվել են ռուսներին: Ես չեմ ասում թե մենք հավասար ու համարժեք երկրներ ենք: Բայց ամեն ինչ պիտի իր չափ ու սահմանն ունենա.... Ես ռուսներին ընդհանրապես չեմ մեղադրում, մենք դրա իրավունքը չունենք էլ: Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականությունը բնական գերտերությանը բնորոշ քաղաքականություն է: Ես մեղադրում եմ մեր իշխանություններին...

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Կողքից նայվում է այսպես - ՌԴ-ն այն աստիճան է ընդունում մեր անկախությունը, որ իր ջոկատով մասնակցում է *դրան նվիրված* շքերթին *պաշտոնապես* և ամենաբարձր մակարդակով: Այս հարցում օպոզիցիոն մամուլի դիրքորոշումը անհիմն է, անտեղի, հիստերիկ և չհիմնավորված...


Համամիտ եմ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հայերն ել ռուսական շքերթին էին մասնակցում, որպես 2-րդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ կողք-կողքի կռված ու բարեկամ ժողովուրդ.
Ժող. դեմներս 50 տարի կա, ինչ ել անենք, պայմանագիրը արդեն կնքված ա. Անձամբ ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ դեմ եմ այդ պայմանագրին, բայց իրողությունը փոխել չենք կարող. Ուրեմն խպիտի մտածենք թե ոնց կարող են դա հօգուտ մեզ օգտագործել, կարծում եմ այս պահին դա որպես վախացնելու գործիք կարող ենք և օգտագործում ենք, ազկիներին անընդհատ հիշացնելու վրացիքի հալը...,սա չի նշանակում, որ հույսներս պիտի դնենք ռսների վրա, ու վստահենք նրանց 100%-ով,չէ .

Եթե տեսնում ես բռնաբարելու են, ու այլևս ոչինչ չես կարող անել, ուրեմն փորձիր հանգստանալ ու հնարավորինս շատ հաճույք ստանալ..հիմա մերն ա.

----------


## Tig

> Տուֆտա հոդված էր այն առումով, որ ռուս սահմանապահները հրապարակով եթե չանցնեին էլ, դա չէր նշանակի, որ ռուսները մեր սահմանը չեն պաշտպանում։ Յանի մեր զորահանդեսին հետևողները չգիտեն ռուս սահմանապահների գոյության մասին, զորահանդեսից պիտի իմանան ու մենք խայտառակ լինենք Գրելու բան չկա, մրել են էլի...


Վիշապ ջան, գիտեն չգիտեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում աչքները կոխելն էլ իրա տեղն ու դերն ունի:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, գիտեն չգիտեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում աչքները կոխելն էլ իրա տեղն ու դերն ունի:


Դե աչքները կոխելն էլ կարելի է տարբեր ձևի մեկնաբանել, ինչն էլ դուք այստեղ արել եք արդեն։ Իմ կարծիքով սա ոչ թե նշանակում է՝  «ահա տեսեք, մեր սահմանները մենք չենք կարողանում պահել, ռուսներն են պահում, իսկ մենք իրենց լծի տակ ենք, ու ռուսական զինվորը իր սապոգներով կոխրճում է մեր Հանրապետության հրապարակը, ինչ թվառ ենք մենք, վայ մեզ...», այլ նշանակում է՝ «ՀՀ անկախության օրվա առիթով ՀՀ ԶՈՒ զորահանդեսին նաև մասնակցում են Հայաստանում ՌԴ ԶՈՒ բազայի սահմանապահ զորքերը։ Ինչպես գիտենք՝ ՌԴ–ը և ՀՀ–ը ռազմական գործընկերներ են։»
Թեթև տարեք։ :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր ջան, բերածդ մոտեցումը համոզիչ չի:
> Բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, որ մերոնք համարյա ամեն ինչով ծախվել են ռուսներին: Ես չեմ ասում թե մենք հավասար ու համարժեք երկրներ ենք: Բայց ամեն ինչ պիտի իր չափ ու սահմանն ունենա.... Ես ռուսներին ընդհանրապես չեմ մեղադրում, մենք դրա իրավունքը չունենք էլ: Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականությունը բնական գերտերությանը բնորոշ քաղաքականություն է: Ես մեղադրում եմ մեր իշխանություններին...


*Tig* ջան, անտեղի հիստերիա է, տես, իմ ու ինձ նման մտածող մարդիկ էլի կան, թեկուզ այս թեմայով: Այս հիստերիայով օպոզիցիոն մամուլը ընդամենը արժեզրկում է իր "հիստերիա" գաղափարը ու ծիծաղի առարկա դառնում: Ես, օրինակ, լ*իքը լավ զգացի,* որ ռուսական ջոկատը մեր անկախության շքերթին է մասնակցում - *պռիզնատ են գալիս,* ուրեմն:

Կարծում եմ սա այն դեպքերից է, երբ օպոզիցիոն մամուլը ուղղակի *զա պռինցիպ* ուզում է վատ բան ասած լինել: Ուզում ես մի պռագնոզ անեմ? Եթե հա, ուրեմն լսիր - _վաղը-մյուս օրը ռազմական մի "մասնագետ" օպոզիցիոն մամուլում կգրի, որ արագընթաց բեռնատարների լաֆետներով տանկերը տեղաշարժելը... վատ է,_ կտեսնես, այ կգրեն, կտեսնես  :Smile: 

Առաջ վազելով ասեմ, որ բոլոր նորմալ և քաղաքակիրթ երկրները հենց այդպես են տեղաշարժում իրենց զրահատեխնիկան, ինչը մի շարք անառարկելի պլյուսներ ունի - տանկի շարժական թանկարժեք մասը չի մաշվում, տանկը արագորեն ճակատի մի հատվածից մյուսն է անցնում, անձնակազմը չի հոգնում, վառելիք քիչ է ծախսվում, ճանապարհները չեն վնասվում և այլն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե աչքները կոխելն էլ կարելի է տարբեր ձևի մեկնաբանել, ինչն էլ դուք այստեղ արել եք արդեն։ Իմ կարծիքով սա ոչ թե նշանակում է՝  «ահա տեսեք, մեր սահմանները մենք չենք կարողանում պահել, ռուսներն են պահում, իսկ մենք իրենց լծի տակ ենք, ու ռուսական զինվորը իր սապոգներով կոխրճում է մեր Հանրապետության հրապարակը, ինչ թվառ ենք մենք, վայ մեզ...», այլ նշանակում է՝ «ՀՀ անկախության օրվա առիթով ՀՀ ԶՈՒ զորահանդեսին նաև մասնակցում են Հայաստանում ՌԴ ԶՈՒ բազայի սահմանապահ զորքերը։ Ինչպես գիտենք՝ *ՌԴ–ը և ՀՀ–ը ռազմական գործընկերներ են։*»
> Թեթև տարեք։


Վիշ ջան, կարելի էր համաձանվել, բայց… 


> «Հայաստանը թերեւս աշխարհի միակ երկիրն է, որն իր տարածքում օտարերկրյա ռազմաբազայի տեղակայման դիմաց *ոչ միայն փող չի վերցնում, այլ նաեւ ծախսեր է կատարում դրա համար*», - ասաց Կիրակոսյանը:
> 
> Ազատություն ռ/կ


գործընկերները տենց չեն լինում… սա նշանակում ա որ մենք ռուսներին փող ենք տալի որ մեր փոխարեն սահմանը պահեն… բառացի… տառացի… ու էսօրվա "շքերթին" մասնակցելն էլ նշանակում ա որ ոչ էլ թաքցնում ենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կողքից նայվում է այսպես - ՌԴ-ն այն աստիճան է ընդունում մեր անկախությունը, որ իր ջոկատով մասնակցում է *դրան նվիրված* շքերթին *պաշտոնապես* և ամենաբարձր մակարդակով: Այս հարցում օպոզիցիոն մամուլի դիրքորոշումը անհիմն է, անտեղի, հիստերիկ և չհիմնավորված...


Փաստորեն, եթե Հայաստանը իր ջոկատով չի մասնակցում Ռուսաստանի անկախության օրվան նվիրված շքերթին, ուրեմն Հայաստանը չի ճանաչում Ռուսաստանի անկախությունը, կամ լուրջ չի ընդունում Ռուսաստանի անկախությունը:  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2011), Tig (20.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե աչքները կոխելն էլ կարելի է տարբեր ձևի մեկնաբանել, ինչն էլ դուք այստեղ արել եք արդեն։ Իմ կարծիքով սա ոչ թե նշանակում է՝  «ահա տեսեք, մեր սահմանները մենք չենք կարողանում պահել, ռուսներն են պահում, իսկ մենք իրենց լծի տակ ենք, ու ռուսական զինվորը իր սապոգներով կոխրճում է մեր Հանրապետության հրապարակը, ինչ թվառ ենք մենք, վայ մեզ...», այլ նշանակում է՝ «ՀՀ անկախության օրվա առիթով ՀՀ ԶՈՒ զորահանդեսին նաև մասնակցում են Հայաստանում ՌԴ ԶՈՒ բազայի սահմանապահ զորքերը։ Ինչպես գիտենք՝ ՌԴ–ը և ՀՀ–ը ռազմական գործընկերներ են։»
> Թեթև տարեք։


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ շքերթը, ու հատկապես անկախության օրվան նվիրված շքերթը, իր մեջ լուրջ սիմվոլիկայա պարունակում, ու անկախության տոնին նվիրված շքերթին ամեն դեպքում պիտի մասնակցեն միայն հայկական զորքերը, անկախ այն բանից, թե ովքեր են կանգնած սահմանի վրա, ռուսները, թե ուզբեկները:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2011), Tig (20.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համամիտ եմ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հայերն ել ռուսական շքերթին էին մասնակցում, որպես 2-րդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ կողք-կողքի կռված ու բարեկամ ժողովուրդ.


Էտ շքերթին մասնակցում էին բազմաթիվ այլ երկրների հետ մեկտեղ նաև ադրբեջանցիները, թուրքմենները (ի միջի այլոց ձիերով), տաջիկները, ֆրանսիացիները .... ու սենց շարունակ: Այնպես որ, համեմատությունը տեղին չի: 

Տվյալ դեպքում, կոնկրետ իմ համար ռուսները մասնակցությունը մոտավորապես հետևյալն ա ասում - ղուրբան ըլնի մեր անկախությունը ռուս սահմանապահներին, իրանք որ չլինեին չռթ կտեսնեինք, անկախություն չէինք տեսնի:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2011), Tig (20.09.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

/Բայց ինչու ենք նվիրում? Կարծում եմ, որ սա ոչ ողջամիտ մեկնաբանություն է - մեր անկախության տոնը հարգելով մի հզոր ու մեզ բարեկամաբար տրամադրված երկրի ջոկատը մասնակցում է մեր ուրախությանը: Շատ գեղեցիկ ժեստ է, կուզենայի, որ ամերիկացիք ևս մասնակցեին, հիանալի կլիներ:/
 Փաստորեն ուրիշ ոչ մի պետություն չի հարգում մեր տոնը: Տղերքից մեը լավ էր գրել բռնաբարության պահով: Չմոռանանք շքերթից հետո մի հատ ծխենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լիոն, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Ինչ հարգանքի տուրք, ինչ պրիզնատ գալ: Դու գոնե պատկերացնում ես էտ ամբողջ աբսուրդը: Տոն: Անկախության: Ումի՞ց: Ռուսներից: Ու առնվազն խնդալու եթե ոչ լացելու ա Ռուսներից անկախության տոնին ռուսների ըտեղ լինելը: 
Իսկ ռուսների հետ ուս-ուսի կռվելու բոլշևիկյան հեքիաթներին հավատալուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի գնայիր պատմություն կարդայիր: Էտ նույն ռուսները չէի՞ն որ մեծապես հայերի օգնության ու օժանդակության հաշվին թուրքիայի մաման լացացնում էին առաջին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ, ու հետո դավադրաբար զորքերը հետ քաշեցին որ թուրքերը մնացած հայերին էլ կոտորեն: Էտ նույն Ռուսները չէի՞ն մի երկու տարի անց թուրքերի հետ միասին Նժդեհի ջոկատի դեմ էին պայքարում:Հապա՞ էտ նույն ռուսները չէին որ Սումգայիթ ու Բաքվի ջարդեր էին թույլատրում, զորքերը «պատահաբար ուշացնելով»: Տո բա էտ նույն ռուսները չէի՞ն «Օղակ» օպերացիան անում: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա պատահաբար էտ էն նույն ռուսները չէին որ ադրբեջանական կործանիչներն էին վարում: Կամ վարձկան կռվում: 
Լիոն մի խնդացրու էլի: Ռուսը երբեք էլ հային գործընկեր, դաշնակից չի համարել: Ինքը մենակ իրա շահին ա նայել: Մի՛շտ: Երբ պետք ա եղել պաշտպանել ա, երբ ուրիշ բան ա պետք եղել, առանց աչքը թարթելու դավաճանել ա: Ես իրանց չեմ մեղադրում, իրանց տեսակետից շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում: Բայց քանի մենք վզներս ծռած նայելու ենք ռուսի թաթին հա էլ տենց ա լինելու, հա էլ գլխներիս տալու են, եղած չեղածներս էլ վերցնեն: 
Ես չեմ ասում ռուսից լրիվ յան տանք, բայց գոնե արժանապատիվ լինի էտ հարաբերություններում ամեն ինչ:

----------

Tig (20.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, կարելի էր համաձանվել, բայց… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				«Հայաստանը թերեւս աշխարհի միակ երկիրն է, որն իր տարածքում օտարերկրյա ռազմաբազայի տեղակայման դիմաց ոչ միայն փող չի վերցնում, այլ նաեւ ծախսեր է կատարում դրա համար», - ասաց Կիրակոսյանը:
> 
> Ազատություն ռ/կ
> ...


Հա... դե եթե Կիրակորսյանը ասաց, ուրեմն՝ վերջ :Jpit:  Իսկ Կիրակոսյանը ասա՞ց, թե ինչքան է Հայաստանը ծախսեր կատարում ու կոնկրետ ինչի համար: Իսկ ասա՞ց, թե Ռուսաստանը ծախսեր կատարու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ, Հայաստանին որևէ բան տալի՞ս է, թե՞ ոչ, Հայաստանը վճարու՞մ է տվածի համար, թե՞ ոչ: Թե՞ Կիրակոսյանը թերևս աշխարհի միակ քաղաքական վերլուծաբանն է, որ ասում ասում ու ոչինչ չի ասում, իսկ «ընդդիմադիր» թերթերն էլ այդ «ոչինչը» հրապարակում են, երբ այլ բան չունեն հրապարակելու, գաղափարներից զուրկ այս երկրում:
Իմիջայլոց, դժգոհողներից տեսնես քանի՞սն են հայկական բանակում ծառայել, որ հիմա էլ անհարմար են զգում կյաժ զինվորների ներկայությունից... :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն, եթե Հայաստանը իր ջոկատով չի մասնակցում Ռուսաստանի անկախության օրվան նվիրված շքերթին, ուրեմն Հայաստանը չի ճանաչում Ռուսաստանի անկախությունը, կամ լուրջ չի ընդունում Ռուսաստանի անկախությունը:


Իհարկե ոչ, բայց... քանի որ մենք եղել ենք ՌԴ կազմում, իսկ իրենք ՀՀ կազմում` ոչ, ապա ասածս լրիվ ճիշտ տեսքն է ստանում  :Cool: 




> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ շքերթը, ու հատկապես անկախության օրվան նվիրված շքերթը, իր մեջ լուրջ սիմվոլիկայա պարունակում, ու անկախության տոնին նվիրված շքերթին ամեն դեպքում պիտի մասնակցեն միայն հայկական զորքերը, անկախ այն բանից, թե ովքեր են կանգնած սահմանի վրա, ռուսները, թե ուզբեկները:


Դե, ճաշակի հարց է: Ես այստեղ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում ու արդեն ասացի, թե ինչու  :Smile: 




> Էտ շքերթին մասնակցում էին բազմաթիվ այլ երկրների հետ մեկտեղ նաև ադրբեջանցիները, թուրքմենները (ի միջի այլոց ձիերով), տաջիկները, ֆրանսիացիները .... ու սենց շարունակ: Այնպես որ, համեմատությունը տեղին չի: 
> 
> Տվյալ դեպքում, կոնկրետ իմ համար ռուսները մասնակցությունը մոտավորապես հետևյալն ա ասում - ղուրբան ըլնի մեր անկախությունը ռուս սահմանապահներին, իրանք որ չլինեին չռթ կտեսնեինք, անկախություն չէինք տեսնի:


Իսկ իմ մտքով, օրինակ, մազաչափ իսկ տենց բան չի անցնում: Ես այստեղ տեսնում եմ ՌԴ հարգանքի տուրքը մեր անկախության հանդեպ:




> /Բայց ինչու ենք նվիրում? Կարծում եմ, որ սա ոչ ողջամիտ մեկնաբանություն է - մեր անկախության տոնը հարգելով մի հզոր ու մեզ բարեկամաբար տրամադրված երկրի ջոկատը մասնակցում է մեր ուրախությանը: Շատ գեղեցիկ ժեստ է, կուզենայի, որ ամերիկացիք ևս մասնակցեին, հիանալի կլիներ:/
>  Փաստորեն ուրիշ ոչ մի պետություն չի հարգում մեր տոնը: Տղերքից մեը լավ էր գրել բռնաբարության պահով: Չմոռանանք շքերթից հետո մի հատ ծխենք:


Ուրիշ ոչ մի պետություն հարկ չի համարել իր հարգանքը նման կերպ ընգծել, իսկ բռնաբարության պահով էլ` ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ:




> Լիոն, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Ինչ հարգանքի տուրք, ինչ պրիզնատ գալ: Դու գոնե պատկերացնում ես էտ ամբողջ աբսուրդը: Տոն: Անկախության: Ումի՞ց: Ռուսներից: Ու առնվազն խնդալու եթե ոչ լացելու ա Ռուսներից անկախության տոնին ռուսների ըտեղ լինելը: 
> Իսկ ռուսների հետ ուս-ուսի կռվելու բոլշևիկյան հեքիաթներին հավատալուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի գնայիր պատմություն կարդայիր: Էտ նույն ռուսները չէի՞ն որ մեծապես հայերի օգնության ու օժանդակության հաշվին թուրքիայի մաման լացացնում էին առաջին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ, ու հետո դավադրաբար զորքերը հետ քաշեցին որ թուրքերը մնացած հայերին էլ կոտորեն: Էտ նույն Ռուսները չէի՞ն մի երկու տարի անց թուրքերի հետ միասին Նժդեհի ջոկատի դեմ էին պայքարում:Հապա՞ էտ նույն ռուսները չէին որ Սումգայիթ ու Բաքվի ջարդեր էին թույլատրում, զորքերը «պատահաբար ուշացնելով»: Տո բա էտ նույն ռուսները չէի՞ն «Օղակ» օպերացիան անում: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա պատահաբար էտ էն նույն ռուսները չէին որ ադրբեջանական կործանիչներն էին վարում: Կամ վարձկան կռվում:


*Ներսես_AM* ջան, ինձ ռազմական պատմություն կարդալուն ուղղվածդ կոչը մի իրական դեպք/անեկդոտ հիշեցրեց, որ ժամանակին շատ էր պատմվում շախմատի տան շրջակայքում: Ուրեմն 70-ականների վերջին թե 80-ականների սկզբին ընենցա ստացվում, որ ֆիզկուլտ ինստիտուտում իրար են հագնում *շախմատիստների* ու *բռնցքամարտիկների* ընկերախմբերը: Աղջկա պահա լինում, թե ինչ, կարևոր չի: Գնում են հարցերը պարզելու, դե, ինքդ պատկերացրու, *շախմատիստները* *բռնցքամարտիկների* հետ: Սենց մի լավ շախմատիստ ու կարգին տղա ունենք, Աշոտ Նադանյան, հիմա էլ ՀՀ ուժեղագույնների մեջա ու մի քիչ լցվելա, բայց էն տարիներին շատ նիհաաաարր, փոքր-մոքր, բայց միաժամանակ նաև շատ դուխով տղա էր (է): Ըհը, ուրեմն երբ կրքերը շիկանում են, էս բաքսյորներից մեկը, ափսոս անունը մոռացել եմ, բայց իրոք հայտնի մի բաքսյոր, չգիտեմ ինչա ասում, էս Աշոտն էլ չի համբերում, տանում-բերումա ու... առը, հա, տուր թե կտաս էս բոքսյորին ինչքան ուժ ունի: *Ու էս մասից սկսած շախմատի տան մոտակայքում էս պատմությունները պատմողներն արդեն չեն դիմանում ու սովորաբար սկսում են հռհռալ:* Ասում են, որ Աշոտը էս բաքսյորին հենց խփեց, չէ, էս բաքսյորը... փորը բռնեց ու սկսեց *հռհռալ:* Հիմի հռհռումա ու հո չի հռհռում, էնենցա հռհռում, որ սաղ շրջապատում վերջը չեն դիմանում ու իրենք էլ են սկսում խժժալ, թե յանըմ, այ Աշոտ, դուու ընչի խփիր էդ տղուն, սաղ ուժով բոքսիր մեկին, որի հեչ պետքն էլ չեր հարվածդ, ընդ որում էն աստիճան, որ սա ոչ միայն պատասխան հարված չհասցրեց կամ էլ գոնե չզայրացավ, այլ սկսեց... հռհռալ  :LOL: 

Հմի քո ասածնա, ախպերս, ինձ ուղարկում ես ռազմական պատմություն կարդալու... բա ամոթ չի  :Blush: 

Կարդացել եմ, եղբայր, ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմների մասին էլ եմ կարդացել, որի մասին բոլորը գիտեն, *Ալտա գետի ճակատամարտի* մասին էլ կարող եմ պատմել, որի մասին քչերը գիտեն: Ու այս ամենն իմանալով վստահ պնդում եմ, որ մեր ռազմական եղբայրությունն իրոք շատ բան արժե: Թեև, իհարկե, եղել են նաև քո ասած էպիզոդները, որոնք, սակայն, մարտի դաշտում ռազմական եղբայրության հետ մի քիչ քիչ կապ ունեն և ավելի շատ քաղաքական հարության վրա գտնվող խնդիրներ են...




> Լիոն մի խնդացրու էլի: Ռուսը երբեք էլ հային գործընկեր, դաշնակից չի համարել: Ինքը մենակ իրա շահին ա նայել: Մի՛շտ: Երբ պետք ա եղել պաշտպանել ա, երբ ուրիշ բան ա պետք եղել, առանց աչքը թարթելու դավաճանել ա: Ես իրանց չեմ մեղադրում, իրանց տեսակետից շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում: Բայց քանի մենք վզներս ծռած նայելու ենք ռուսի թաթին հա էլ տենց ա լինելու, հա էլ գլխներիս տալու են, եղած չեղածներս էլ վերցնեն: 
> Ես չեմ ասում ռուսից լրիվ յան տանք, բայց գոնե արժանապատիվ լինի էտ հարաբերություններում ամեն ինչ:


Ճիշտ ես, բոլորն են իրենց շահերին նայում: Բայց մեր անկախության շքերթին իրենց մասնակցություն կոկռազ հենց շատ գեղեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ քայլ է: Պարզ բան ասեմ, եթե մեկ երկրի զինվորական հարգում է մեկ այլ երկրի, հենց սրա հիմնը հնչում է, անկախ այն բանից, որ դա իր երկրի հիմնը չէ, ոտքի է կանգնում է պատիվ է առնում - հիմի ինչ, եթե ՀՀ հիմնի ժամանակ ՌԴ զինծառայողը պատիվ տա, նշանակում է նա չի հարգում մեր հիմնը?

----------


## Bujak2012

Ժողովուրդ, որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ տրամաբանված, առանց էմոցիաների բացատրի՝ ինչ կլինի եթե...

 Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը իր ռազմավարական նշանակության բոլոր կառույցները՝ հեռահաղորդակցության միջոցները, երկաթգիծը, ատոմակայանը, էլեկտրաբախշիչ ցանցերը, գազատարները,  խոշոր գործարաները և սահմաների պաշտպանությունը հանձնի xxxxxx-ին: ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածուին դաբրո տա yyyyyy-ն: ՀՀ ընդիմադիր քաղաքացիներ վրա կրակելու դաբրոն տա zzzzzzz-ը: Հայերը շան պես ք..են տակները մենակ էն մտքից, բա որ հանկարծ xxxxxx-ն մեզանից նեղանա, մեզ կուտեն:
 Բայց դե կունենանք  xxxxxx-ի հետույքը մտած իշխանություններ, դրոշ, հիմն և անկախությանը բնորոշ այլ ձևական ատրիբուտիկաներ: Հավատարիմ շան նման, տիրոջ մոտ ուրախությունից պոչ խաղացնող հայերի մի հսկա զանգված: Խոպանի նոր ու լայն հորիզոններ:  ԵՎ այլն:

 Այսքանից հետո միթե xxxxxx-ն չի դառնա մեր ռազմավարական /ընկերը/ և ավագ եղբայրը, Ռուսաստանից էլ ավելի լավը:

 xxxxxx, yyyyyy, zzzzzzz արժեքները կարող եք դուք տեղադրել:
Մի տարբերակ ես կառաջարկեմ՝ xxxxxx-Թուրքիա, yyyyyy-Անկարա, zzzzzzz-Էրդողան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա... դե եթե Կիրակորսյանը ասաց, ուրեմն՝ վերջ Իսկ Կիրակոսյանը ասա՞ց, թե ինչքան է Հայաստանը ծախսեր կատարում ու կոնկրետ ինչի համար: Իսկ ասա՞ց, թե Ռ*ուսաստանը ծախսեր կատարու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ*, *Հայաստանին որևէ բան տալի՞ս է, թե՞ ոչ, Հայաստանը վճարու՞մ է տվածի համար, թե՞ ոչ*: Թե՞ Կիրակոսյանը թերևս աշխարհի միակ քաղաքական վերլուծաբանն է, որ ասում ասում ու ոչինչ չի ասում, իսկ «ընդդիմադիր» թերթերն էլ այդ «ոչինչը» հրապարակում են, երբ այլ բան չունեն հրապարակելու, գաղափարներից զուրկ այս երկրում:
> Իմիջայլոց, դժգոհողներից տեսնես քանի՞սն են հայկական բանակում ծառայել, որ հիմա էլ անհարմար են զգում կյաժ զինվորների ներկայությունից...


Դա մենակ Կիրակոսյանը չի ասել, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհը գիտի… Ազատություն ռ/կ-ն էլ ընդդիմադիր թերթ չի, ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի խոսափողն է… եթե կարող ես հերքել սրանք, ապա հերքի, թե չէ քո համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ով է ասել ու որտեղ է գրված… ես Կիրակոսյանի վերլուծությունը չմ մեջբերել, այլ զուտ փաստը

Ռուսաստանի ծախսերի համար պիտի ռուսներից հարցնես ու բացի դրանից իրենք իրենց բազայի վրա էլ ծախս պիտի չանեի՞ն… Հայաստանին ինչ էլ որ տալիս է Հայաստանը հաստատ վճարում է դրա դիմաց եթե ոչ փողով ապա գոնե գույքով… կարող ա՞ սուտ ա…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Ներսես_AM* ջան, ինձ ռազմական պատմություն կարդալուն ուղղվածդ կոչը մի իրական դեպք/անեկդոտ հիշեցրեց, որ ժամանակին շատ էր պատմվում շախմատի տան շրջակայքում: Ուրեմն 70-ականների վերջին թե 80-ականների սկզբին ընենցա ստացվում, որ ֆիզկուլտ ինստիտուտում իրար են հագնում *շախմատիստների* ու *բռնցքամարտիկների* ընկերախմբերը: Աղջկա պահա լինում, թե ինչ, կարևոր չի: Գնում են հարցերը պարզելու, դե, ինքդ պատկերացրու, *շախմատիստները* *բռնցքամարտիկների* հետ: Սենց մի լավ շախմատիստ ու կարգին տղա ունենք, Աշոտ Նադանյան, հիմա էլ ՀՀ ուժեղագույնների մեջա ու մի քիչ լցվելա, բայց էն տարիներին շատ նիհաաաարր, փոքր-մոքր, բայց միաժամանակ նաև շատ դուխով տղա էր (է): Ըհը, ուրեմն երբ կրքերը շիկանում են, էս բաքսյորներից մեկը, ափսոս անունը մոռացել եմ, բայց իրոք հայտնի մի բաքսյոր, չգիտեմ ինչա ասում, էս Աշոտն էլ չի համբերում, տանում-բերումա ու... առը, հա, տուր թե կտաս էս բոքսյորին ինչքան ուժ ունի: *Ու էս մասից սկսած շախմատի տան մոտակայքում էս պատմությունները պատմողներն արդեն չեն դիմանում ու սովորաբար սկսում են հռհռալ:* Ասում են, որ Աշոտը էս բաքսյորին հենց խփեց, չէ, էս բաքսյորը... փորը բռնեց ու սկսեց *հռհռալ:* Հիմի հռհռումա ու հո չի հռհռում, էնենցա հռհռում, որ սաղ շրջապատում վերջը չեն դիմանում ու իրենք էլ են սկսում խժժալ, թե յանըմ, այ Աշոտ, դուու ընչի խփիր էդ տղուն, սաղ ուժով բոքսիր մեկին, որի հեչ պետքն էլ չեր հարվածդ, ընդ որում էն աստիճան, որ սա ոչ միայն պատասխան հարված չհասցրեց կամ էլ գոնե չզայրացավ, այլ սկսեց... հռհռալ 
> 
> Հմի քո ասածնա, ախպերս, ինձ ուղարկում ես ռազմական պատմություն կարդալու... բա ամոթ չի 
> 
> Կարդացել եմ, եղբայր, ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմների մասին էլ եմ կարդացել, որի մասին բոլորը գիտեն, *Ալտա գետի ճակատամարտի* մասին էլ կարող եմ պատմել, որի մասին քչերը գիտեն: Ու այս ամենն իմանալով վստահ պնդում եմ, որ մեր ռազմական եղբայրությունն իրոք շատ բան արժե: Թեև, իհարկե, եղել են նաև քո ասած էպիզոդները, որոնք, սակայն, մարտի դաշտում ռազմական եղբայրության հետ մի քիչ քիչ կապ ունեն և ավելի շատ քաղաքական հարության վրա գտնվող խնդիրներ են...
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ ես, բոլորն են իրենց շահերին նայում: Բայց մեր անկախության շքերթին իրենց մասնակցություն կոկռազ հենց շատ գեղեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ քայլ է: Պարզ բան ասեմ, եթե մեկ երկրի զինվորական հարգում է մեկ այլ երկրի, հենց սրա հիմնը հնչում է, անկախ այն բանից, որ դա իր երկրի հիմնը չէ, ոտքի է կանգնում է պատիվ է առնում - հիմի ինչ, եթե ՀՀ հիմնի ժամանակ ՌԴ զինծառայողը պատիվ տա, նշանակում է նա չի հարգում մեր հիմնը?


Ապրես բեսամտ ուժեղ բոքսիստ ես, մենակ զգույշ հռհռալու ժամանակ ներքին արյունահոսությունից անդառնալի բաներ չլինեն հետդ: 
Ապեր նորից եմ կրկնում, Ռուսից անկախանալու տոնին ռուսը ի՞նչ գործ ունի ըտեղ: 
Ապեր էպիզոդիկ չի է, պարբերական ա, ու նրա համար եմ ասում գնա պատմություն կարդա որ էտքան կարդացել ես ու մեկա չես նկատում դա: Ինչքան դու դրական բան բերես ռուսներից էտ նույն չափ բացասական բաներ կբերեմ: Մի հատ վերևում թվարկածներս նայի մի հատ էլ: Հասկանու՞մ ես էտքանի համար մենք բոլորս ինչ գին ենք վճարել: Ու դու հիմա կանգնել ասում ես դա էպիզոդիկ քաղաքական որոշումներ են եղել: Էտ սաղ կորուստները տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ « դե հիմա քաղաքական հարցեր ա եղել»-ի տակ անց կացրի՞ր: Ամեն ինչն էլ քաղաքական որոշում ա: Կարող ա մեր թախծոտ աչքերի համար են եկել «ռազմական եղբայրություն» արել հետներս: Քաղաքական որոշում ա եղել եկել կռվել են իրանց կայսրության համար, հետո էլ Քեմալի հետ ա սիլիբիլի պետք եղել, ծախել են, աչքներն էլ չեն թարթել: Էս ա: Իսկ որ ասում եմ գնա պատմություն կարդա, մի տենց նեղվի, ինկատի ունեմ Էտ ՕՌՏ-ն անջատի ու մի հատ մաքուր թուղթ վերցրու մեջտեղից գիծ քաշի, մի կողմում գրի ի՞նչ լավ բան ա արել Ռուսաստանը մեր համար մյուս կողմում էլ բնականաբար ի՞նչ վատ բան ա արել մեզ: 
Ի վերջո (եփած հավի ծիծաղն էլ կգար էս պահին) Էտ որ անկախանում էինք ազգովի քսան տարի առաջ, չգիտեի՞նք որ թուրքերի հետ սահման ունենք, չգիտեի՞նք որ պիտի պահենք էտ սահմանը: Գիտեինք չէ՞: Բա էտ ո՞նց եղավ որ մեկ էլ հիմա նենց ստացվեց որ «Աստված մի արասցե ռուսը գնաս ստեղից, մեզ հում հում կուտեն»: 

Տո գրողի ծոցն ամեն ինչ, շնորհավոր Անկախության տոնը:  :Love:

----------

Bujak2012 (22.09.2011), Mephistopheles (21.09.2011), Tig (22.09.2011), Դավիթ (21.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես Կիրակոսյանի վերլուծությունը չմ մեջբերել, այլ զուտ փաստը


Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար փաստ կլիներ օրինակ պայմանագիրը: Քո մեջ բերած «փաստը» ինձ համար գրոշի արժե չունի, որովհետև կարող է Հայաստանը տարեկան վճարում է հինգ հազար դրամ, բայց ստանում է տասը հազար դրամի զենք զինամթերք: Վերացականորեն եմ ասում: Չեմ պնդում թե Հայաստանը ձեռնտու պայմաններով է ռուսական բազան պահում, բայց հակառակը պնդող հիսթերիաներն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասում: Կիրակոսյանների «փաստերը» կարող ես փռել արևին ու չիր անել, որովհետև դրանք փաստեր չեն, շշուկներ են:




> Ռուսաստանի ծախսերի համար պիտի ռուսներից հարցնես ու բացի դրանից իրենք իրենց բազայի վրա էլ ծախս պիտի չանեի՞ն… Հայաստանին ինչ էլ որ տալիս է Հայաստանը հաստատ վճարում է դրա դիմաց եթե ոչ փողով ապա գոնե գույքով… *կարող ա՞ սուտ ա…*


Կարող ա և սուտ ա, ապեր: Համենայն դեպս օդի մեջ խոսում ես: Տե՞ս, ես չեմ պնդում հակառակը, այլ ընդհամենը քո օդի մեջ խոսելու փաստն եմ արձանագրում: :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ դու շուտ շուտ ես մոռանում առաջնորդիդ ասածները՝

Ռուսական ռազմաբազայի ժամկետը երկարացնելը ճիշտ էր. Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան

----------


## Lion

> Ապրես բեսամտ ուժեղ բոքսիստ ես, մենակ զգույշ հռհռալու ժամանակ ներքին արյունահոսությունից անդառնալի բաներ չլինեն հետդ: 
> Ապեր նորից եմ կրկնում, Ռուսից անկախանալու տոնին ռուսը ի՞նչ գործ ունի ըտեղ: 
> Ապեր էպիզոդիկ չի է, պարբերական ա, ու նրա համար եմ ասում գնա պատմություն կարդա որ էտքան կարդացել ես ու մեկա չես նկատում դա: Ինչքան դու դրական բան բերես ռուսներից էտ նույն չափ բացասական բաներ կբերեմ: Մի հատ վերևում թվարկածներս նայի մի հատ էլ: Հասկանու՞մ ես էտքանի համար մենք բոլորս ինչ գին ենք վճարել: Ու դու հիմա կանգնել ասում ես դա էպիզոդիկ քաղաքական որոշումներ են եղել: Էտ սաղ կորուստները տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ « դե հիմա քաղաքական հարցեր ա եղել»-ի տակ անց կացրի՞ր: Ամեն ինչն էլ քաղաքական որոշում ա: Կարող ա մեր թախծոտ աչքերի համար են եկել «ռազմական եղբայրություն» արել հետներս: Քաղաքական որոշում ա եղել եկել կռվել են իրանց կայսրության համար, հետո էլ Քեմալի հետ ա սիլիբիլի պետք եղել, ծախել են, աչքներն էլ չեն թարթել: Էս ա: Իսկ որ ասում եմ գնա պատմություն կարդա, մի տենց նեղվի, ինկատի ունեմ Էտ ՕՌՏ-ն անջատի ու մի հատ մաքուր թուղթ վերցրու մեջտեղից գիծ քաշի, մի կողմում գրի ի՞նչ լավ բան ա արել Ռուսաստանը մեր համար մյուս կողմում էլ բնականաբար ի՞նչ վատ բան ա արել մեզ: 
> Ի վերջո (եփած հավի ծիծաղն էլ կգար էս պահին) Էտ որ անկախանում էինք ազգովի քսան տարի առաջ, չգիտեի՞նք որ թուրքերի հետ սահման ունենք, չգիտեի՞նք որ պիտի պահենք էտ սահմանը: Գիտեինք չէ՞: Բա էտ ո՞նց եղավ որ մեկ էլ հիմա նենց ստացվեց որ «Աստված մի արասցե ռուսը գնաս ստեղից, մեզ հում հում կուտեն»: 
> 
> Տո գրողի ծոցն ամեն ինչ, շնորհավոր Անկախության տոնը:


Շնորհավոր անկախության տոնը, ես սիրում եմ քեզ, Հայաստան  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար փաստ կլիներ օրինակ պայմանագիրը:


Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ես, գնա պահանջի թող տան պայմանագիրը, կարդա… քո փողերով են վճարում… բայց մի բան հաստատ ա, որ հերքող դեռ չի եղել… էս էլ այն դեպքում երբ շատ լրատվամիջոցներ են սրա մասին գրել… Վիշ, վախում ես հանկարծ տենց պայմանագիր չլինի՞…




> Քո մեջ բերած «փաստը» ինձ համար գրոշի արժե չունի, որովհետև կարող է Հայաստանը տարեկան վճարում է հինգ հազար դրամ, բայց ստանում է տասը հազար դրամի զենք զինամթերք: Վերացականորեն եմ ասում: Չեմ պնդում թե Հայաստանը ձեռնտու պայմաններով է ռուսական բազան պահում, բայց հակառակը պնդող հիսթերիաներն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասում: Կիրակոսյանների «փաստերը» կարող ես փռել արևին ու չիր անել, որովհետև դրանք փաստեր չեն, *շշուկներ են:*


…շշուկ չի ապեր, լավ էլ բարձր են խոսում ու ստուգելն էլ հեշտ ա, սա մի անգամ չի ասվել այլ շատ ա ասվել տարբեր տեղեր… Կիրակոսյանը նորություն չի ասում… թող մի հատ պաշտոնյա հերքի… իմ համար հասանելի չեն էդ պայմանագրերը, բայց Հայաստանի քաղաքացին կարա պատասխան պահանջի… ձեր փողերն են ծախսում, կարաք հաշիվ պահանջեք… 







> Կարող ա և սուտ ա, ապեր: Համենայն դեպս օդի մեջ խոսում ես: Տե՞ս, ես չեմ պնդում հակառակը, այլ ընդհամենը քո օդի մեջ խոսելու փաստն եմ արձանագրում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ դու շուտ շուտ ես մոռանում առաջնորդիդ ասածները՝
> 
> Ռուսական ռազմաբազայի ժամկետը երկարացնելը ճիշտ էր. Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան


ոչ մի բան օդի մեջ չի ընգեր… "գույք պարտքի դիմաց"-ը ես չեմ հորինել, Հայաստանում շատ ստրատեգիական օբյեկտներ ռուսների ձեռն են. երկաթգիծ, գազատարներ…

ու արի մի բան էլ պարզ ասեմ որ չանդարդառնաս դրան… ես ռուսների հետ հարաբերություններին դեմ չեմ, ես դեմ չեմ անգամ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերություններին, բայց ոչ էս պայմաններով… մենք հայերս հպարտանում ենք մեր "հավատարմությամբ" օտար երկրներին (այսպես կոչված դաշնակիցներին), մոռանալով որ միակ բանը որին կարելի է հավատարիմ լինել, դա երկրի ու ժողովրդի շահն է… 

Ինչ վերաբեերվում ա Լևոնին, ապա էդ հարցը Լևոնին տուր ամսի 23-ին օպերայի շենքի մոտ… ապեր, ես ոչ իրա խոսնակն եմ, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ եմ ոչ էլ երևանում եմ… ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ ա ու իրա դիրքորոշումներն ու հայտարարությունները ուղղված են որոշակի նպատակների ու հենված է իր ստրատեգիայի վրա… ես քեզ ի՞նչ ասեմ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ես, գնա պահանջի թող տան պայմանագիրը, կարդա… քո փողերով են վճարում…


Իյա :Shok:  հեսա վազեմ...



> բայց մի բան հաստատ ա, որ հերքող դեռ չի եղել… էս էլ այն դեպքում երբ շատ լրատվամիջոցներ են սրա մասին գրել… Վիշ, վախում ես հանկարծ տենց պայմանագիր չլինի՞…
> …շշուկ չի ապեր, լավ էլ բարձր են խոսում ու ստուգելն էլ հեշտ ա, սա մի անգամ չի ասվել այլ շատ ա ասվել տարբեր տեղեր… Կիրակոսյանը նորություն չի ասում… թող մի հատ պաշտոնյա հերքի… իմ համար հասանելի չեն էդ պայմանագրերը, բայց Հայաստանի քաղաքացին կարա պատասխան պահանջի… ձեր փողերն են ծախսում, կարաք հաշիվ պահանջեք… 
> ոչ մի բան օդի մեջ չի ընգեր… "գույք պարտքի դիմաց"-ը ես չեմ հորինել, Հայաստանում շատ ստրատեգիական օբյեկտներ ռուսների ձեռն են. երկաթգիծ, գազատարներ…
> 
> ու արի մի բան էլ պարզ ասեմ որ չանդարդառնաս դրան… ես ռուսների հետ հարաբերություններին դեմ չեմ, ես դեմ չեմ անգամ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերություններին, բայց ոչ էս պայմաններով… մենք հայերս հպարտանում ենք մեր "հավատարմությամբ" օտար երկրներին (այսպես կոչված դաշնակիցներին), մոռանալով որ միակ բանը որին կարելի է հավատարիմ լինել, դա երկրի ու ժողովրդի շահն է… 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբեերվում ա Լևոնին, ապա էդ հարցը Լևոնին տուր ամսի 23-ին օպերայի շենքի մոտ… ապեր, ես ոչ իրա խոսնակն եմ, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ եմ ոչ էլ երևանում եմ… ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ ա ու իրա դիրքորոշումներն ու հայտարարությունները ուղղված են որոշակի նպատակների ու հենված է իր ստրատեգիայի վրա… ես քեզ ի՞նչ ասեմ…


Փաստորեն էս մոլորակի օդի մեջի բոլոր այն մտքերը, որոնք դեռ չեն հերքվել, ճշմատրություն են: Ես նորից կրկնում եմ, չեմ պնդում թե դու ամբողջը սխալ ես ասում, ռուսների հետ մենք շահում ենք, մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ արդար է և այլն, պարզապես դու առերևույթ բաները ներկայացնում ես որպես ակներև բաներ, ու միարժամանակ Երևանում չլինելով, ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ չլինելով ու Լևոնի խոսնալ չլինեով իրենց մի բան էլ տալիս անցնում ես: Երևի դու մեր պահապան հրեշտակն ես հա՞, բայցքողարկվում ես որպես սատանա: Արի խնդրում եմ իմ փողերի մասին ինձնից շատ մի մտածիր: Ավելի լավ է ես մի կերպ յոլա գնամ, քան թե լսեմ սատանային :Jpit:

----------


## Tig



----------

Artgeo (22.09.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իյա հեսա վազեմ...
> 
> Փաստորեն էս մոլորակի օդի մեջի բոլոր այն *մտքերը*, որոնք դեռ չեն հերքվել, ճշմատրություն են: Ես նորից կրկնում եմ, չեմ պնդում թե դու ամբողջը սխալ ես ասում, ռուսների հետ մենք շահում ենք, մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ արդար է և այլն, պարզապես դու առերևույթ բաները ներկայացնում ես որպես ակներև բաներ, ու միարժամանակ Երևանում չլինելով, ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ չլինելով ու Լևոնի խոսնալ չլինեով իրենց մի բան էլ տալիս անցնում ես: Երևի դու մեր պահապան հրեշտակն ես հա՞, բայցքողարկվում ես որպես սատանա: Արի խնդրում եմ իմ փողերի մասին ինձնից շատ մի մտածիր: Ավելի լավ է ես մի կերպ յոլա գնամ, քան թե լսեմ սատանային


ռուսական բազաների ֆինանսավորման պնդումը *միտք* չի, այլ ներկայացված է որպես փաստ որը շատ հեշտ է ճշտելը… հենց Կիրակոսյանից էլ կարաս փաստերը պահանջես… մի բան եթե հնարավոր է ժխտել, բայց ժխտված չի կարելի է համարել իրականություն… 

քո փողերի մասին չեմ մտածում, ասում ես _«Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար փաստ կլիներ օրինակ պայմանագիրը»_ ես էլ ասում եմ որտեղից կարաս էդ փաստը գտնես՝ վճարողը դու ես "ապրանքն" էլ քոնն ա…

----------


## Lion

> 


Դատարկ խոսքեր, դեմագոգիա և էժան դիվիդենտներ ձեռք բերելու փորձ  :Smile:

----------

Artyom (22.09.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Դատարկ խոսքեր, դեմագոգիա և էժան դիվիդենտներ ձեռք բերելու փորձ


Մի խումբ մարդիկ պարապությունից չգիտեն ինչ անեն: :Tease:

----------


## Lion

> Մի խումբ մարդիկ պարապությունից չգիտեն ինչ անեն:


...բայց թունդ ցանկություն ունեն իրենց մասին հիշեցնելու:

----------

Artyom (22.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ թվաց իրար եք վիրավորում, ուզում էի տուգանայիններ տայի...


Վիդեոն տխուր ա... Առանց ոչ մի իրավախախտման մարդկանց բռնում տանում են... Մարդկանց, որոնք համարձակվում են ասել, որ Հայաստանն անկախ է:

----------

Lion (23.09.2011), Mephistopheles (22.09.2011), Sagittarius (24.09.2011), Tig (23.09.2011), Աթեիստ (23.09.2011), Դավիթ (23.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ռուսական բազաների ֆինանսավորման պնդումը *միտք* չի, այլ ներկայացված է որպես փաստ որը շատ հեշտ է ճշտելը…


Ես չեմ հասկանում, դու ինձ չե՞ս հասկանում :Jpit:  Ես չեմ ասում Հայաստանը չի վճարում, պարզապես ասում եմ, կարող է Ռուսաստանը համարժեք կամ գոնե համարժեքին մխիթարական մոտ փոխհատուցու՞մ է, որի մասին Կիրակոսյանը բնավ չի ակնարկում: Այսինքն ինֆորմացիան միակողմանի է: 




> քո փողերի մասին չեմ մտածում, ասում ես «Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար փաստ կլիներ օրինակ պայմանագիրը» ես էլ ասում եմ որտեղից կարաս էդ փաստը գտնես՝ վճարողը դու ես "ապրանքն" էլ քոնն ա…


Հա, այսինքն օրինակի համար մեկը կարող է թեթև բլթցնել, իսկ ես պիտի ճշտեմ, տուֆտում է՞, թե ճիշտ է ասում, իմ փողերն ե՞ն, թե իմ փողերը չեն, ինձ խաբում ե՞ն, թե չեն խաբում: Ապեր, ես բացի Կիրակոսյանից իմ աղբյուրներն էլ ունեմ: Ու ըստ թե իմ աղբյուրների, թե քո կամ Կիրակոսյանի տված ինֆորմացիայի, իմ եզրակացությունը հետևյալն է՝ ռուսական բազան քիչ մասնակցություն ունի հայերին դժբախտացնելու գործում: Ու իմ փողերը այլ վայրերում ավելի շատ են շռայլվում: Եվ իմ կարծիքով դու ինձ անիմաստ ու աննպատակ ես ուղարկում ինֆորմացիաներ ստանալու: Լավ կլինի ինքդ քո ինֆորմացիայի պակասի մասին մտածես: Իսկ եթե ինքդ համարում ես, որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուս զինվորներ ունենալը սխալ է, ապա առաջին հերթին ինքդ բարի եղիր, արի երկու տարի ծառայություն անցկացրու, ու խրախուսիր մնացյալ քո պես հայրենասերներին, որ մենք վստահ լինենք, որ հայերը կարող են ողջ սահմանը ինքնուրույն պաշտպանել ու էդ ժամանակ ռուս զինվորնեին կասենք՝ «բարի ճանապարհ»:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.09.2011), zanazan (23.09.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

ռուսները հայ թուրքական սահմանում թուրքերին են մեզնից պաշտպանում ոչ թե մեզ թուրքերից, փորձեք հատել սահմանը, կհնչի ռուս սահմանապահի զգուշացումը, չհաշված նրանց կողմից մեր հատվածում տեղակայված փշալարերը, իսկ թուրքիայի կողմից ոչ մի սահմանել չի հսկվում չհաշված ամերիկայի կողմից Մասիսի դոշին տեղակայված   2 ռազմաբազան

----------


## dvgray

> ժամանակ ռուս զինվորնեին կասենք՝ «բարի ճանապարհ»:


ենթադրենք "ասիք", բա հետո՞: Ասողին լսող ա պետք: իսկ ըստ հիմիկվա իրերի դրվածքի, Ասողը - ռուսներն են, իսկ մենք չեստ տվողը ու կատարողը:
ռուսներին բարի ճանապարհ մազթելու համար անգամ ձայնըը դուրս չի գա կոկորդից: օդը հոսքը կկանգնեցվի թոքերում: 
Հայաստան իրա եղած չեղածով, ներկայով ու ապագայով արդեն ռուսներինն ա, ու իրանք են "ասողը" : ու որ այս դրվածքը փոխվի, պետք է հրաշք տեղի ունենա, ասենք նորից Ռուսաստանը քանդվի:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ենթադրենք "ասիք", բա հետո՞: Ասողին լսող ա պետք: իսկ ըստ հիմիկվա իրերի դրվածքի, Ասողը - ռուսներն են, իսկ մենք չեստ տվողը ու կատարողը:
> ռուսներին բարի ճանապարհ մազթելու համար անգամ ձայնըը դուրս չի գա կոկորդից: օդը հոսքը կկանգնեցվի թոքերում: 
> Հայաստան իրա եղած չեղածով, ներկայով ու ապագայով արդեն ռուսներինն ա, ու իրանք են "ասողը" : ու որ այս դրվածքը փոխվի, պետք է հրաշք տեղի ունենա, ասենք նորից Ռուսաստանը քանդվի:


Չեմ կարծում, որ այդպես ողբալի է դրությունը, ու իրենք չեն ասողը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե ոչ, բայց... քանի որ մենք եղել ենք ՌԴ կազմում, իսկ իրենք ՀՀ կազմում` ոչ, ապա ասածս լրիվ ճիշտ տեսքն է ստանում 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե, ճաշակի հարց է: Ես այստեղ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում ու արդեն ասացի, թե ինչու 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ իմ մտքով, օրինակ, մազաչափ իսկ տենց բան չի անցնում: Ես այստեղ տեսնում եմ ՌԴ հարգանքի տուրքը մեր անկախության հանդեպ:
> ...


Ապեր, կարիք չկա ամեն անգամ քո «ճաշակը» մեզ հրամցնել: Հասկացանք, որ ոչ մի վատ բան չես տեսնում, մի բան էլ շատ ուրախ ես:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, կարիք չկա ամեն անգամ քո «ճաշակը» մեզ հրամցնել: Հասկացանք, որ ոչ մի վատ բան չես տեսնում, մի բան էլ շատ ուրախ ես:


Ապեր, կարծես թե դու չես թեմայում կանոններ սահմանում, չէ? Այո, ես իրոք ուրախ եմ և ինձ նույնիսկ հպարտ զգացի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, կարծես թե դու չես թեմայում կանոններ սահմանում, չէ? Այո, ես իրոք ուրախ եմ և ինձ նույնիսկ հպարտ զգացի...


Բրավո

----------

Artgeo (24.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, դու ինձ չե՞ս հասկանում Ես չեմ ասում Հայաստանը չի վճարում, պարզապես ասում եմ, կարող է Ռուսաստանը համարժեք կամ գոնե համարժեքին մխիթարական մոտ փոխհատուցու՞մ է, որի մասին Կիրակոսյանը բնավ չի ակնարկում: Այսինքն ինֆորմացիան միակողմանի է:


…կրող ա… բացառված չի… դրա համար էլ կարաս մի հատ ընտենց հարց տաս պատասխանատուներին, ես էլ ձենս կկտրեմ կասեմ ճիշտ ես ասում… ուղղակի էսօրվա դրությամբ հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները ավելի ճորտ-ճորտատեր հարաբերության ա նմանվում ու շատ շատերին սա հրճվանք ու հպարտություն ա պատճառում… 






> Հա, այսինքն օրինակի համար մեկը կարող է թեթև բլթցնել, իսկ ես պիտի ճշտեմ, տուֆտում է՞, թե ճիշտ է ասում, իմ փողերն ե՞ն, թե իմ փողերը չեն, ինձ խաբում ե՞ն, թե չեն խաբում: Ապեր, ես բացի Կիրակոսյանից իմ աղբյուրներն էլ ունեմ: Ու ըստ թե* իմ աղբյուրների*, թե քո կամ Կիրակոսյանի տված ինֆորմացիայի, իմ եզրակացությունը հետևյալն է՝ ռուսական բազան քիչ մասնակցություն ունի հայերին դժբախտացնելու գործում: Ու իմ փողերը այլ վայրերում ավելի շատ են շռայլվում: Եվ իմ կարծիքով դու ինձ անիմաստ ու աննպատակ ես ուղարկում ինֆորմացիաներ ստանալու: Լավ կլինի ինքդ քո ինֆորմացիայի պակասի մասին մտածես:


 քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասում ամեն բլթոցի հետևից գնա… ասում ես "Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար փաստ կլիներ օրինակ պայմանագիրը:" ես էլ ասում եմ կարաս ճշտես… իսկ եթե ըստ "քո աղբյուրների" շատ լավ պայմանագիր ա, ասա մենք էլ ուրախանանք… դժբախտությունը ոչ ոք էլ բազան չի համարում, այլ հարաբերությունների որակն ա որ արտահայտում ա էսօրվա մեր վիճակը… այ սրա մեջ ա հարցը… շատ երկրներ բազաներ ունեն իրենց տարածքների վրա ու բազան նորություն չի… 




> Իսկ եթե ինքդ համարում ես, որ մեր սահմանի վրա ռուս զինվորներ ունենալը սխալ է, ապա առաջին հերթին *ինքդ բարի եղիր, արի երկու տարի ծառայություն անցկացրու*, ու խրախուսիր մնացյալ քո պես հայրենասերներին, որ մենք վստահ լինենք, որ հայերը կարող են ողջ սահմանը ինքնուրույն պաշտպանել ու էդ ժամանակ ռուս զինվորնեին կասենք՝ «բարի ճանապարհ»:


Վիշ, եթե ասլու բան չկա, պետք չի մարդու գտնվելու վայրից կպնել, որովհետև եթե ես քո հետ համաձայն լինեի, ապա իմ գտնվելու վայրն ու կարգավիճակը խնդիր չեր լինի քո համար… մենք էլ շատ բաներ կարող ենք ասել, բայց դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գա… քո կարծիքով բանակի կոռուպցիայից, հայ-ռուսական ոչ ձեռնտու ռազմական պայմանագրից մենակ տեղի հայը իրավունք ունի խոսելու՞… եթե տենց բան կա, ասա իմանանք

----------

Lion (24.09.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... քո կարծիքով բանակի կոռուպցիայից, հայ-ռուսական ոչ ձեռնտու ռազմական պայմանագրից մենակ տեղի հայը իրավունք ունի խոսելու՞… եթե տենց բան կա, ասա իմանանք


Իմ կարծիքով Անդամանյան կղզիների պուչիկվարներն էլ իրավունք ունեն խոսելու հայկական բանակի կոռուպցիայից ու հայ-ռուսական ոչ ձեռնտու պայմանագրից: Ուղղակի բնական հարց է առաջանում, թե իրենց ի՞նչ դրանից:

----------


## Lion

Այս թեմայի 400-րդ պոստին սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն տվեցի - խնդրում եմ այն հաշվի չառնել Իրականում շարունակում եմ մնալ հին կարծիքիս, որ ՌԴ զորքերի ՀՀ-ում գտնվել-չգտնվելու հարցը ամենից առաջ պետք է լուծեն ՀՀ-ում մշտապես բնակվող մարդիկ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով Անդամանյան կղզիների պուչիկվարներն էլ իրավունք ունեն խոսելու հայկական բանակի կոռուպցիայից ու հայ-ռուսական ոչ ձեռնտու պայմանագրից: Ուղղակի բնական հարց է առաջանում, թե* իրենց ի՞նչ դրանից:*


էդ էլ թող իրենք որոշեն իրենց ինչ դրանից… կարևորը որ իրավունք ունեն…

իսկ եթե կարծում ես որ Անդամանյան կղզիների պուչիկվարներն ու ձեր հաշվարկներով 7 միլիոն սփյուռքը նույնն բանն են ապա մյուս անգամ քո սփյուռքի նախարարին կուղարկես անանդյան կղզիներ Հայաստան Համահայկական Հիմնադրամի դրամահավաքի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո, ես իրոք ուրախ եմ և ինձ նույնիսկ հպարտ զգացի...


Շարունակիր հպարտանալ ու ուրախանալ




> Ռուսաստանի ԱԳՆ պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչ Լուկաշեւիչի մեկնաբանությունը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում 2011թ սեպտեմբերի 18-ին կայացած տեղական ինքնակառավարման ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանը, սերտ համագործակցության մեջ լինելով ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ գործընկերների` ԵԱՀԿ, ԱՄՆ հետ, ակտիվ միջնորդական ջանքեր է գործադրում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի գործում: Շարունակելու ենք համագործակցել ադրբեջանական ու հայկական կողմերի հետ ղարաբաղյան հանգույցի շուտափույթ փոխզիջումային լուծման համար:
> 
> *Հաստատում ենք, որ աջակցում ենք տարածքային ամբողջականության, ուժի չկիրառման սկզբունքներին, ինչպես նաեւ մյուս հիմնարար սկզբունքներին ու միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին:*
> 
> *Ինչպես հայտնի է, Ռուսաստանը չի ճանաչում “Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությունը” որպես անկախ պետություն: Կարծում ենք, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում ընտրությունների անցկացումը չի կարող ազդել հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորման ընթացքի վրա:*

----------


## Վիշապ

> էդ էլ թող իրենք որոշեն իրենց ինչ դրանից… կարևորը որ իրավունք ունեն…
> 
> իսկ եթե կարծում ես որ Անդամանյան կղզիների պուչիկվարներն ու ձեր հաշվարկներով 7 միլիոն սփյուռքը նույնն բանն են ապա մյուս անգամ քո սփյուռքի նախարարին կուղարկես անանդյան կղզիներ Հայաստան Համահայկական Հիմնադրամի դրամահավաքի…


Ապեր, Սփյուռքի նախարարին ուղարկողը ես չեմ: Ու ես չեմ խնդրել սփյուռքին այդ ողորմություն հավաքող բուդկային փող տալ հանուն Մասիս սարի, Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի, նարիրյան ազջիկների հեզաճկուն պարի և այլն... Չնայած ոչ էլ ուզում եմ խոչնդոտել :Jpit:  Սփյուռքի նախարարության բյուջեյից ռուսական բազային փող չի գնում, արխային: Հիմնադրամով ՀՀ-ում ու ԼՂՀ-ում ասֆալտ են արել, ու էլի մի երկու բան, մի քիչ էլ կերել խմել են, եթե դժգոհ ես, կարող ես փող չտալ :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

էհ... տխուր ա  :Sad:  

Անկախության 20 տարվա ամփափում՝ 

-ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ՝ Լևոնից մինչև Սերժ, ոստիկանից մինչև ցուցարար, գյուղացուց մինչև պատգամավոր, նոր գրանցված ակումբցուց մինչև Չուկ, վերից վար, բոլորիս՝ լիկվիդ, 
-Աշխարհասփյուռ հայության, Քրքրյանից մինչև «պորտաբույծ» փախստական, Թանկյանից մինչև Ազնավուր, ամերիկահայից մինչև ռուսահայ, վերից վար՝ լիկվիդ 

ամո՛թ մեզ, հայ ժողովուրդ..... և կարևոր չի ով, երբ, ոնց, ինչով... փաստը են ա, որ ազգովի մեզ բաժին հասած երեսուն+տաս հազար քառակուսի կմ-ի մեջ ....ել ենք: Եվ հիմա բոլորը զբաղված են մեկը մյուսին սխալ հանելով, հայրենասերներ և դավաճաններ փնտրելով, և բոլորս մոռացել ենք, որ այս ամենը սկսվել է մեր երազանենքրի երկիրը կառուցելու բոլորիս ընդհանուր նպատակով:

----------

Artgeo (25.09.2011), Արէա (25.09.2011), Տրիբուն (25.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Շարունակիր հպարտանալ ու ուրախանալ


Է ող ասեն, զատո գործողություններով ուրիշ բան են անում  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է ող ասեն, զատո գործողություններով ուրիշ բան են անում


Նույն քո մեթոդն ա, դրա համար էլ սրտովդ ա - մի բան գրում ենք, բայց ուրիշ բան տեղի ա ունեցել:

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, միջազգային քաղաքականության մեջ միշտ տենցա, բայց իմ պահով... անհիմն բաներ ես ասում: Եթե շարունակես պնդել, կխնդերի օրինակներ բերել առ այն, որ իմ խոսքն ու գործը տարբերվում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, միջազգային քաղաքականության մեջ միշտ տենցա, բայց իմ պահով... անհիմն բաներ ես ասում: Եթե շարունակես պնդել, կխնդերի օրինակներ բերել առ այն, որ իմ խոսքն ու գործը տարբերվում են:


Օրինակ` 100 փիղ  :Tongue: 

Ճիշտ ես ապեր, միջազգային քաղաքականության մեջ միշտ տենց ա, ու հենց էտ պատճառով ա, որ Կարսի մարզը ռուսները նվիրեցին թուրքերին, նախիջևան ու ղարաբաղն էլ ադրբեջանցիներին ու մենք մինչ էսօր մի կտոր Ղարաբաղի համար քամակներս ազգովի պատառոտում ենք, ու դեռ մինչև հիմա ռուսներին եղբայր ենք համարում ու քո նմանները ուրախանում են: Այ սենց կուրախանանք-կուրախանանք ու մի օր էլ ռուսները մեզ բիրիքով կտան թուրքերին: 

Մի անգամ էլ ընդունի շնորհավորանքներս ու շարունակիր ուրախ ու հպարտ ռուսների սապոգի տակ ապրել:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ սրամիտ էր  :Smile:  Ասելիքի հերթական բացակայությունը և տուպիկում հայտնվելը փորձ է արվում կոծկել վռոդե սրամտությամբ: Գուցե և ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն համարում է ռուսի սապոգի կամ պուտանկի կրունկի տակ, բայց դա այդ ինչ-որ մեկի խնդիրն է ու պետք չի այն մարդկանց վրա դա ֆիքսել, ով այդպես չի համարում: 

Համարել ու համարում եմ, որ ՌԴ բազայի առկայությունը ՀՀ կարևորագույն ռազմական երաշխիքներից մեկն է, համարել ու համարում եմ, որ, չնայաշ առանձին էպիզոդներին, մեծ հաշվով Ռուսաստանի հետ ռազմական դաշնադրությունը օգտակար է եղել Հայաստանի համար...

----------

Malxas (26.09.2011), Արէա (26.09.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրինակ` 100 փիղ 
> 
> Ճիշտ ես ապեր, միջազգային քաղաքականության մեջ միշտ տենց ա, ու հենց էտ պատճառով ա, որ Կարսի մարզը ռուսները նվիրեցին թուրքերին, նախիջևան ու ղարաբաղն էլ ադրբեջանցիներին ու մենք մինչ էսօր մի կտոր Ղարաբաղի համար քամակներս ազգովի պատառոտում ենք, ու դեռ մինչև հիմա ռուսներին եղբայր ենք համարում ու քո նմանները ուրախանում են: Այ սենց կուրախանանք-կուրախանանք ու մի օր էլ ռուսները մեզ բիրիքով կտան թուրքերին: 
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ ընդունի շնորհավորանքներս ու շարունակիր ուրախ ու հպարտ ռուսների սապոգի տակ ապրել:


ապեր, ճորտն էն մարդն ա որ իրա ճորտության մեջ իրան հարմար ու հպարտ ա զգում…

----------

Տրիբուն (27.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, սխալվում ես: Ճորտն էն մարդնա, որն իրա ճորտության հետ *համակերպվելա ու չի ուզում* ազատագրվել: Իսկ իրա ճորտության մեջ իրան հպարտ զգացող մարդը հարգանքի է արժանի, քանի որ հպարտությունը ինքնասիրության նշան է, ինքնասիրություն ունենալը` ձգտման, իսկ ձգտում ունենալն էլ ճորտի ազատագրման սկիզբն է:

----------

Malxas (26.09.2011), Varzor (27.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ սրամիտ էր  Ասելիքի հերթական բացակայությունը և տուպիկում հայտնվելը փորձ է արվում կոծկել վռոդե սրամտությամբ: Գուցե և ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն համարում է ռուսի սապոգի կամ պուտանկի կրունկի տակ, բայց դա այդ ինչ-որ մեկի խնդիրն է ու պետք չի այն մարդկանց վրա դա ֆիքսել, ով այդպես չի համարում: 
> 
> Համարել ու համարում եմ, որ ՌԴ բազայի առկայությունը ՀՀ կարևորագույն ռազմական երաշխիքներից մեկն է, համարել ու համարում եմ, որ, չնայաշ առանձին էպիզոդներին, մեծ հաշվով Ռուսաստանի հետ ռազմական դաշնադրությունը օգտակար է եղել Հայաստանի համար...


Հիքսոս .. կներես .. Լիոն, ո՞րն ա հեքիաթ, Նախիջևանի Ադրբեջանին հանձնելը, թե՞ Ղարաբաղի: Թե՞ դու արդեն քո պատմությունն ես գրել, որտեղ Կարսը, Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը իրանց բնակչությամբ ու բոլոր էկզոտիկ կենդանիներով 1920 թվից մինչև օրս հայկական իններորդ կայսրության մեջ են: 

Հընգեր, քո համար Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին նվիրելը հանուն ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության պայմանագիրը ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ադրբեջանին C-300 վաճառելը էպիզոդ ա: Բա ինչը էպիզոդ չի՞. մի քանի հատ ռուսական պապուս թայ փդած տանկը՞ Գյումրիում:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.09.2011), Tig (27.09.2011), Varzor (27.09.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (27.09.2011), Շինարար (27.09.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիքսոս .. կներես .. Լիոն, ո՞րն ա հեքիաթ, Նախիջևանի Ադրբեջանին հանձնելը, թե՞ Ղարաբաղի: Թե՞ դու արդեն քո պատմությունն ես գրել, որտեղ Կարսը, Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը իրանց բնակչությամբ ու բոլոր էկզոտիկ կենդանիներով 1920 թվից մինչև օրս հայկական իններորդ կայսրության մեջ են: 
> 
> Հընգեր, քո համար Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին նվիրելը հանուն ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության պայմանագիրը ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ադրբեջանին C-300 վաճառելը էպիզոդ ա: Բա ինչը էպիզոդ չի՞. մի քանի հատ ռուսական պապուս թայ փդած տանկը՞ Գյումրիում:


Սկսենք հայ-ռուսական բարեկամության ամենասկզբից, երբ հայ-ռուսական բարեկամության առաջին ջատագով Իսրայել Օրին, իմ կարծիքով՝ իսկապես մեծ մարդ, Աստրախանում իմանում ա, թե ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմի ընթացքում ինչպես են վարվում ռուսները հայերի հետ, ու կաթված ա ստանում խեղճ մարդը, թե ես էս ինչ բերեցի իմ ժողովրդի գլխին, էլ չեմ ասում պատմիչների վկայությունները էլ ավելի շուտ ռուզիկ անունով վայրենի ցեղերի Արցախի վրա հարձակումների մասին: Էս էպիզոդներն են եղել հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների սկիզբը :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.09.2011), Tig (27.09.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (27.09.2011), Տրիբուն (27.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ներկայիս իրավիճակում ռուսական ռազմակայանների առկայությունը Հայաստանում ոչ մի առավելություն չի տալիս, բացի նրանից, որ այն աշխարհին հուշում է, որ "Сдесь был и есть Иван" Ու զգուշացնում է, որ տվյալ տերիտորիայի հետ կապված հարցերով ում է պետք դիմել:

Անվտանգության երաշխիքներ չի կարող դա տալ մեզ: Թեկուզ հենց այն պատճառով, որ մեր ռազմապես հզոր հարևանների հնարավոր հարձակման ժամանակ կընկնենք Հարավային Օսեթիայի օրը` սկզբից մեզ մի լավ կբմբլեն, հետո կգան ռուս բարի քեռիները և կազատագրեն ՌՖ-ի կազմի մեջ մտնել ցանկացող Երևանի գուբերնիան: ՀՀ-ում տեղակայված ռուսական ստորաբաժանումները ընդհանրապես բավարար չեն ոչ Թուրքական և ոչ էլ Իրանական ագրեսիաների դեմն առնելու համար: Մնում է միայն ռուսական ռազմատեխնիկան, որին նրանք տիրապետում են, բայց դե առանց Մոսկվայի հրամանի դրանք մի կրակոց էլ չեն արձակի:
Ադրբեջանի և Վրաստանի դեմ դեռևս հուալիորեն կարողանում ենք պաշտպանվել` մեր մարտական ռեսուրսները և ռազմունակությունը դա ներում են, բայց այ ասենք Թուրք-Ադրբեջանական միացյալ հարձակումց ոչ մի ռուսական ռազմաբազա էլ չի փրկի: Ու չեն փրկի նաև ռուսական մասսայական ոչնչացման զենքերը, քանի որ դրանք չեն կիրառվի թեկուզ և այն պարզ պատչառով, որ ուղղակի կիրառելու տեղ չկա` ոնց խփեն մեզ ու իրենց էլ կկպնի: Մնում է միայն հայտնի ցամաքային և օդային ուժերի դեմ պայքարը, ու թեև մենք փափուկ երկաթից չենք, բայց դե անվերջ էլ չենք:
Իմ կարծիքով ռուսների ներկայության մեջ չկա և ոչ մի այլ իմաստ, բացի նրանից, որ դրանով մատնանշվում է, թե երկրի տերը գլոբալ առումով ով է:

Ռուսական ռազմաբազաների կոմնակիցներին կխնրեի իրական, տրամաբանական, նույնիսկ մաթեմատիկական օրինակներով հիմնավորել ռուսների ներկայության անհրաժեշտությունը:

Հ.Գ.
Ռազմական հնարավոր հակառակորդների ցանկը կազմել եմ ամբողջովին` մեր բոլոր 4 հարևաններին ընդգրելով, քանի որ մեր իրականության մեջ ոչինչ էլ չի կարելի աչքաթող անել:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Հիքսոս .. կներես .. Լիոն, ո՞րն ա հեքիաթ, Նախիջևանի Ադրբեջանին հանձնելը, թե՞ Ղարաբաղի: Թե՞ դու արդեն քո պատմությունն ես գրել, որտեղ Կարսը, Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը իրանց բնակչությամբ ու բոլոր էկզոտիկ կենդանիներով 1920 թվից մինչև օրս հայկական իններորդ կայսրության մեջ են: 
> 
> Հընգեր, քո համար Նախիջևանն ու Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին նվիրելը հանուն ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ռուս-թուրքական բարեկամության պայմանագիրը ընդհամենը էպիզոդ ա, Ադրբեջանին C-300 վաճառելը էպիզոդ ա: Բա ինչը էպիզոդ չի՞. մի քանի հատ ռուսական պապուս թայ փդած տանկը՞ Գյումրիում:


Կասու .. կներես .. Տրիբուն, ստիպված եմ կրկնել - _համարել ու համարում եմ, որ ՌԴ բազայի առկայությունը ՀՀ կարևորագույն ռազմական երաշխիքներից մեկն է, համարել ու համարում եմ, որ, չնայաշ առանձին էպիզոդներին, մեծ հաշվով Ռուսաստանի հետ ռազմական դաշնադրությունը օգտակար է եղել Հայաստանի համար..._

Պետք է ավելացնել նաև, որ հենց այդ "Կարսի ու Նախիջևանի" տարիներին էլ, կոկռազ, ռուսների հետ բարեկամությունը ճաք էր տվել, մեր Առաջին Հանրապետության ղեկավարների ոչ իրատեսական քաղաքական գծի պայմաններում: Միաժամանակ ստիպված եմ հիշեցնել, որ Ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմների արդյունքում Արևելյան Հայաստանը անցավ Ռուսաստանի տիրապետության տակ և Հայ ժողովուրդը այստեղ փրկվեց ֆիզիկական բնաջնջման վտանգից: Չեմ հոգնի ավելացնել նաև, որ այս թեմայում ռուսական զորքերի դեմ խոսսողները մինչև այժմ էլ չեն պատասխանել մեկ ու հիմնական հարցի - եթե ՌԴ բազան հանենք, տեղն ինչ եք առաջարկում?

----------


## Lion

Ասենք թե ՌԴ բազան հեռացավ Հայաստանից` տեղն ինչ էք ռեալ առաջարկում? Եթե առաջարկ ունեք, ասեք, եթե ոչ, ուրեմնէլ ինչ խոսենք...

Տես, դուք ասում եք, թե. «_պետք ա, որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել էտ ախմախ երկրից_», ճիշտա?: Ես դրան դեմ խոսել եմ? Իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ ինքս Հայաստանի բոլոր մակարդակներում անկախության կողմնակից եմ: Ես ընդամենը հարց եմ ուղղել, թե ստեղծված պայմաններում, *այս օրվա վիճակում,* եթե ազատվենք այդ. «ախմախ երկրից», ապա տեղն ինչ եք առաջարկում? Դուք ունեք խելամիտ, իրատեսական և հիմնավորված առաջարկ, թե որտեղից Հայաստանը ճարի ոչ միայն նման տեխնիկա ու զինծառայողներ, այլև գարանտիա, որ դրանց վրա հարձակման դեպքում շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Ռուսաստանի պես հզոր երկիրը կկանգնի թիկունքիդ? Առաջարկներ այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, համենայն դեպս ախորդ պոստերում ես չտեսա և տրամաբանական պարզ սխեմաներով ցույց տվեցի ռուսատյացների դիրքորոշման չհիմնավորվածությունը:

----------


## Varzor

> Ասենք թե ՌԴ բազան հեռացավ Հայաստանից` տեղն ինչ էք ռեալ առաջարկում? Եթե առաջարկ ունեք, ասեք, եթե ոչ, ուրեմնէլ ինչ խոսենք...
> 
> Տես, դուք ասում եք, թե. «_պետք ա, որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել էտ ախմախ երկրից_», ճիշտա?: Ես դրան դեմ խոսել եմ? Իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ ինքս Հայաստանի բոլոր մակարդակներում անկախության կողմնակից եմ: Ես ընդամենը հարց եմ ուղղել, թե ստեղծված պայմաններում, *այս օրվա վիճակում,* եթե ազատվենք այդ. «ախմախ երկրից», ապա տեղն ինչ եք առաջարկում? Դուք ունեք խելամիտ, իրատեսական և հիմնավորված առաջարկ, թե որտեղից Հայաստանը ճարի ոչ միայն նման տեխնիկա ու զինծառայողներ, այլև գարանտիա, որ դրանց վրա հարձակման դեպքում շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Ռուսաստանի պես հզոր երկիրը կկանգնի թիկունքիդ? Առաջարկներ այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, համենայն դեպս ախորդ պոստերում ես չտեսա և տրամաբանական պարզ սխեմաներով ցույց տվեցի ռուսատյացների դիրքորոշման չհիմնավորվածությունը:


Ախպեր ջան, հենց էդա "դրա տեղը" ոչ մի բան էլ պետք չի: ՌԴ ռազմաբազաների առկայության բացակայությունըշ, գոնե առերես թույլ կտա կարծելու, որ ՀՀ-ն Ռուսաստանի գերին պրոտեկտորատը չէ: Բացի դրանից այդ ռազմակայանների տարածքները կարելի է օգտագործել այլ նպատակներով (թեկուզ սեփական ռազմակայանների տեղակայման):
Ռուսաստանի հետ մենք չենք դաշնակցում, քանի որ սա պարտադրված դաշնակցություն է` վասսալական դաշնակցությունը, որը իհարկէ կարելի է խելամտորեն օգտագերծել սեփական շահերի պաշտպանության համար, բայց չեմ կարծում թե ներկայիս անտաղանդ իշխանությունները գոնե մտքներով նման բան անց են կացրել:
Ռուսաստանը կանգնած չի մեր թիկունքին` գարաննտիա-երաշխիքներ չկան, որ չենք ընկնի ասենք Հարավսլավիայի կամ Օսեթիայի օրը: ՌԴ շահերը պաշտպանելու համար, առանց վարանելու Ռուսաստանը թրի բերան կտա ողջ ՀՀ-ն: Այդպիսի դեպքերն էլ քիչ չեն պատմության մեջ: Ռուսական տեխնիկան վաճառվում է, ու մենք այն կարող ենք գնել ոչ պակաս, քան դա անում են աֆրիկյան սոված պետությունները: Ռուսական մի քանի հազար չեզոք զինծառայողները նույնպես պետք չեն Հայաստանին, քանի որ ուրիշի հողի վրա են, ու ըստ հրամանի` չեզոք:

Համենայն դեպս ՌԴ զորքերը ուղղակի հուշտ են անում, որ մյուս պետություններն էլ փորձեն մտնել ՀՀ-ն իրենցով անելու խաղի մեջ: Իսկ հենց այդպիսի բազմակողմանի խաղերն են, որ հնարավորություն են ստեղծում ճկուն մանևրելու: Ոչ թե` միակողմանի քաղաքականությունը: Երբ քո բարեկամը միակն է, ապա նա ինչ ուզի կանի քեզ հետ, քանի որ այլընտրանք չունես` տեղ էլ չես թողել այլընտրանքի:

Հ.Գ.
Ռուսական զորքերի կողմից ազատ թողնված ռազմակայանների տեղը ՀՀ-ի կողմից կարող են պգտագործվել որպես շահարկման առարկա միջազգային խաղերում փլեյ-օֆֆ մտնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, իրար չհասկացանք - ասում եմ, ասենք իրանք չլինեն, ոնց ես պատրաստվում պահել հայ-թուրքական սահմանը և բավարար երաշխիքներ ապահովվել ՀՀ հետագա գոյության համար?

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, իրար չհասկացանք - ասում եմ, ասենք իրանք չլինեն, ոնց ես պատրաստվում պահել հայ-թուրքական սահմանը և բավարար երաշխիքներ ապահովվել ՀՀ հետագա գոյության համար?


Լիոն ջան, իսկ ինչու թուրքերը իրենց կողմից սահմանը մի քանի անգամ ավելի թույլ են հսկում?
Միթե հնարավոր չի հայ-թուրքական սահմանի հսկողությունը, իրն ի դեպ այդքան էլ ուժեղ չի (համեմատած սովետական տարիներին) իրականացնել մեր ուժերով?
Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ ռուսական ռազմակայաններն են երաշխիք հանդիասնում ՀՀ գոյության համար? Ես որ չեմ տեսնում աիյդպիսի երաշխիքներ:
Թուրիան լուջ ոտնձգությունների չի կատարում ոչ թե ռուսական մի քանի տանկից  (այդ տանկերին մի քանի րոպեում կխժռեն) կամ հրթիռից վախենալով, այլ հենց բուն ռուսաական քաղաքականութոյւնից վախենալով: Թուրիքան վախենում է ոչ թե տեղակայված ռւոսական չնչին զորքից, այլ Կրեմիլի ժամացույցի զանգերի ձայնից  :Jpit: 
Միթե չի կարելի ՌԴ-ի հետ դաշնակցություն անել առանց ռազմաբազաների? Հիմա նայի` Կուբան: Յանտեղ վաղուց ռուսական զորք չկա, հրթիռներն էլ չկան, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը կրեմիլի զանգերի վրից չի թռնի  :Wink: 
Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև ռուսական պրոտեկցիայի տակ գտնվող այլերկրների մասին, որոնցում չկան ռուսական ռազմաբազաներ: Իսկ ինչ օգուտ տվեց սերբերին ռուսական ռազմական ներկայությունը Կոսովոյում? Արդյունքը չտեսանք?

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, իսկ ինչու թուրքերը իրենց կողմից սահմանը մի քանի անգամ ավելի թույլ են հսկում?
> Միթե հնարավոր չի հայ-թուրքական սահմանի հսկողությունը, իրն ի դեպ այդքան էլ ուժեղ չի (համեմատած սովետական տարիներին) իրականացնել մեր ուժերով?
> Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ ռուսական ռազմակայաններն են երաշխիք հանդիասնում ՀՀ գոյության համար? Ես որ չեմ տեսնում աիյդպիսի երաշխիքներ:
> Թուրիան լուջ ոտնձգությունների չի կատարում ոչ թե ռուսական մի քանի տանկից  (այդ տանկերին մի քանի րոպեում կխժռեն) կամ հրթիռից վախենալով, այլ հենց բուն ռուսաական քաղաքականութոյւնից վախենալով: Թուրիքան վախենում է ոչ թե տեղակայված ռւոսական չնչին զորքից, այլ Կրեմիլի ժամացույցի զանգերի ձայնից 
> Միթե չի կարելի ՌԴ-ի հետ դաշնակցություն անել առանց ռազմաբազաների? Հիմա նայի` Կուբան: Յանտեղ վաղուց ռուսական զորք չկա, հրթիռներն էլ չկան, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը կրեմիլի զանգերի վրից չի թռնի 
> Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև ռուսական պրոտեկցիայի տակ գտնվող այլերկրների մասին, որոնցում չկան ռուսական ռազմաբազաներ: Իսկ ինչ օգուտ տվեց սերբերին ռուսական ռազմական ներկայությունը Կոսովոյում? Արդյունքը չտեսանք?


Եղբայր, խոսքը հսկողության մասին չէ, այլ սահմանը պահելու, այսինքն այն իրավիճակի մասին, որ ոչ թե առանձին սահմանախախտներ բռնես կամ մաքսանենգներ, այլ դիմադրեց ուղղակի ռազմական ներխուժմանը: Այ հարցը դրան է վերաբերվում, ոնց ես պատրաստվում այդ խնդիրը լուծել և ապահովել ՀՀ հետագա ապահով գոյությունը?

----------


## Varzor

> Եղբայր, խոսքը հսկողության մասին չէ, այլ սահմանը պահելու, այսինքն այն իրավիճակի մասին, որ ոչ թե առանձին սահմանախախտներ բռնես կամ մաքսանենգներ, այլ դիմադրեց ուղղակի ռազմական ներխուժմանը: Այ հարցը դրան է վերաբերվում, ոնց ես պատրաստվում այդ խնդիրը լուծել և ապահովել ՀՀ հետագա ապահով գոյությունը?


Իսկ ոնց է դա անելու ռուսական փոքրաթիվ կայազորը? Նորից կրկնեմ. Հայ թուրքական ասհմանը լուրջ ոտնձգություններից այս պահին պաշտպանում են Կրեմլի զանգերը, սիկ զորքը ընդամենը "խազեինի պեչատն ա": Լիոն ջան, եդքան ճակատամարտեր էս ուսումնասիրել: Մի քանի հազար հետևակայինը մի քանի տանկով ինչ պիտի անեն թուրքական բավականին լավ սպառազինված բանակի դեմ? Չտեսար, թե Վրացիք ինչ արին ռուսական խաղաղարարներին` ոչ մի խաղաղութոյւն էլ չկարողացան պահել: Հա, հետո հիմնական ուժերը հասան, բայց եթե թուրքիան այդպիսի ք*ք ուտի ու հարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա, ուրեմն հաստատ ՄՈսկվան դաբրոն տվել ա (ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ 20թ-ին) ու ոչ մի կերպ էլ մեզ չի պաշտպանի: Այնպես որ ռազմական լուրջ ագրեսիայից պաշտպանելը հիմնավորում չի ՀՀ-ում ոուսական ռազմաբազա ունենալու համար, ավելի այդ ռազմաբազան թմրեցնում է հայերի զգոնությունը, պաշտպանվածության պատրանք է ստեղծում: Իսկ դա ավելի վատ է, քան անպաշտպանության գիտակցումը:

----------

Tig (28.09.2011), zanazan (28.09.2011), Տրիբուն (28.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ոնց է դա անելու ռուսական փոքրաթիվ կայազորը? Նորից կրկնեմ. Հայ թուրքական ասհմանը լուրջ ոտնձգություններից այս պահին պաշտպանում են Կրեմլի զանգերը, սիկ զորքը ընդամենը "խազեինի պեչատն ա": Լիոն ջան, եդքան ճակատամարտեր էս ուսումնասիրել: Մի քանի հազար հետևակայինը մի քանի տանկով ինչ պիտի անեն թուրքական բավականին լավ սպառազինված բանակի դեմ? Չտեսար, թե Վրացիք ինչ արին ռուսական խաղաղարարներին` ոչ մի խաղաղութոյւն էլ չկարողացան պահել: Հա, հետո հիմնական ուժերը հասան, բայց եթե թուրքիան այդպիսի ք*ք ուտի ու հարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա, ուրեմն հաստատ ՄՈսկվան դաբրոն տվել ա (ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ 20թ-ին) ու ոչ մի կերպ էլ մեզ չի պաշտպանի: Այնպես որ ռազմական լուրջ ագրեսիայից պաշտպանելը հիմնավորում չի ՀՀ-ում ոուսական ռազմաբազա ունենալու համար, ավելի այդ ռազմաբազան թմրեցնում է հայերի զգոնությունը, պաշտպանվածության պատրանք է ստեղծում: Իսկ դա ավելի վատ է, քան անպաշտպանության գիտակցումը:


Varzor ջան, նախ այդ զորախումբը ինքնին թույլ միավորում չի, այս թեայում այդ մասին արդեն ասվել է: Հետո, վատ չէ, որ դա ինքին կա, քանի որ այդ զենքը մեծ հաշվով մերն է ու մեր հմար է լիցքավորված և, ամենակարևորւ, այս դեպքում այդ զորախմբից բացի կա նաև այդ զորախմբի հետևում կանգնծ հզոր մի երկիր, որը, եթե իր այդ զորխումբը հանկարծ ոչնչացվի, Հարավայի Օսեթիայի օրինակը վկա, երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տսնյակ ՌԴ զինվորներ զոհվեցին, իր այդ 5000 զինվորների և չ քիչ քանակությամբ տեխնիկայի ոչնչացման դեպքում 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կխառնվի: Իտոգո - հզոր մի երկիր կսկսի պատերազմել մեզ համար - կարծում եմ վատ չէ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Varzor ջան, նախ այդ զորախումբը ինքնին թույլ միավորում չի, այս թեայում այդ մասին արդեն ասվել է: Հետո, վատ չէ, որ դա ինքին կա, քանի որ այդ զենքը մեծ հաշվով մերն է ու մեր հմար է լիցքավորված և, ամենակարևորւ, այս դեպքում այդ զորախմբից բացի կա նաև այդ զորախմբի հետևում կանգնծ հզոր մի երկիր, որը, եթե իր այդ զորխումբը հանկարծ ոչնչացվի, Հարավայի Օսեթիայի օրինակը վկա, երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տսնյակ ՌԴ զինվորներ զոհվեցին, իր այդ 5000 զինվորների և չ քիչ քանակությամբ տեխնիկայի ոչնչացման դեպքում 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կխառնվի: Իտոգո - հզոր մի երկիր կսկսի պատերազմել մեզ համար - կարծում եմ վատ չէ...


20 տարի առաջ սաղ աշխարհով մեկ հնչեցրինք մեր անկախության մասին, որ 20 տարի հետո Հվ. Օսեթիայի հետ համեմատվե՞նք  :Shok: 

հասկանում եմ /չի նշանակում համաձայն եմ/ էն մարդկանց տեսակետը, որոնք համարում են, որ մենք ստիպված ենք այս փուլում ապավինել Ռուսաստանի օգնությանը, բայց իրերի նման դասավորությամբ հպարտանալ և հրճվել  :Bad:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011), Տրիբուն (28.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> եթե իր այդ զորխումբը հանկարծ ոչնչացվի, Հարավայի Օսեթիայի օրինակը վկա, երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տսնյակ ՌԴ զինվորներ զոհվեցին, իր այդ 5000 զինվորների և չ քիչ քանակությամբ տեխնիկայի ոչնչացման դեպքում 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կխառնվի: Իտոգո - հզոր մի երկիր կսկսի պատերազմել մեզ համար - կարծում եմ վատ չէ...


Հայաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիայի պես մի երկիր է...
Ռուսաստանը սիրում է իր զինվորներին...
ՈւժասՏ... Մեկը մյուսից գենիալ ու հայրենասիրական մտքեր են... 

Հ.Գ. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ГОСПОДА, В ГОРОДЕ КРАСНЫЕ!

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Շարքային դեմագոգիա: Ես չեմ ասել, որ. "Հայաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիայի պես մի երկիր է...", ես ասել եմ, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի վրա հարձակվելու դեպքում Ռուսաստանը կմիջամտի մեծ հավականությամբ, ինչպես Հարավային Օսեթիայի դեպքում, այսքան բան  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Շարքային դեմագոգիա: Ես չեմ ասել, որ. "Հայաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիայի պես մի երկիր է...", ես ասել եմ, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի վրա հարձակվելու դեպքում Ռուսաստանը կմիջամտի մեծ հավականությամբ, ինչպես Հարավային Օսեթիայի դեպքում, այսքան բան


Ինչի՞ն ա պետք, որ միջամտի: 
Թուրքիա՞ն չէր, որ չթողեց ԱՄՆ-ի նավերին մտնել Սև ծով: 
Թուրքիայի՞ն չէր, որ նվիրեց Ռուսաստանը հողերը:

Թուրք-մոնղոլնե՞ր, թե՞ ռուս-մոնղոլներ... Նրանք վաղուց նույն դուդուկի տակ են պարում:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Կարծիք է, ես այդ կերպ չեմ մտածում: 

Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ Արևելյան Հայաստանը ազատագրեց և թույլ չտվեց նաև հայերի արևելյան հատվածի բնաջնջումը, Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ Առաջին համաշխարհային տարիներին Կովկասյան ճակատի լուծարումից հետո այստեղ թողեց լուրջ զինատեսակներ, որը եղավ Սարդարապատի տեխնիկական հիմքը և որի շնորհիվ Հայաստանի I Հանրապետությունը Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի համեմատ լավ զինվածություն ուներ գրեթե մինչև իր վերջին օրերը, Ռուսաստանը չէր, որի շնորհիվ II Համաշխարհային ժամանակ Թուրքիան չհարձակվեց Հայաստանի վրա, Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ 91-ից հետո Հայաստանին լուրջ զենքեր թողեց, ռուսական զորքերը չէին, որոնց շնորհիվ մենք հնարավորություն ունեցանք Արցախյան պատերազմի ամենածանր օրերին, երբ Թուրքիան մարտական վիճակի էր բերել իր Դաշտային բանակներից մեկը, մեզ հնարավորություն տվեց այնուհանդերձ լուրջ ուժեչ չպահել արևմտյան ճակատում և կենտրոնանալ Ադրբեջանի վրա...? Շարունակեմ?

Եվ վերջում կրկնեմ անպատասխան մնացած հարցս - ասում եմ, *ասենք իրանք չլինեն,* ոնց եք պատրաստվում պահել հայ-թուրքական սահմանը և բավարար երաշխիքներ ապահովվել ՀՀ հետագա գոյության համար?

*Artgeo,* բանակում ծառայել ես, Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ես?

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ Արևելյան Հայաստանը ազատագրեց և թույլ չտվեց նաև հայերի արևելյան հատվածի բնաջնջումը


Արևմտյանն ու դեռ ավելին թուրքերին հանձնելով



> Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ Առաջին համաշխարհային տարիներին Կովկասյան ճակատի լուծարումից հետո այստեղ թողեց լուրջ զինատեսակներ, որը եղավ Սարդարապատի տեխնիկական հիմքը և որի շնորհիվ Հայաստանի I Հանրապետությունը Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի համեմատ լավ զինվածություն ուներ գրեթե մինչև իր վերջին օրերը,


 :LOL:  Ուհու, Ռուսաստանն էր, որ զորքեր թողեց, հետո էլ գրավեց ու վերջ դրեց Հայաստանի անկախությանը 70 տարով:



> Ռուսաստանը չէր, որի շնորհիվ II Համաշխարհային ժամանակ Թուրքիան չհարձակվեց Հայաստանի վրա,


Չէ, Ռուսաստանը չէր... Նույն հաջողությամբ Ռուսաստանն էր, որ Ճապանիայի երկրաշարժը Հայաստանում տեղի չունեցավ...



> Ռուսաստանը չէր, որ 91-ից հետո Հայաստանին լուրջ զենքեր թողեց


«Լուրջ զենքեր»... «Թողեց»...  :Think: 



> , ռուսական զորքերը չէին, որոնց շնորհիվ մենք հնարավորություն ունեցանք Արցախյան պատերազմի ամենածանր օրերին, երբ Թուրքիան մարտական վիճակի էր բերել իր Դաշտային բանակներից մեկը, մեզ հնարավորություն տվեց այնուհանդերձ լուրջ ուժեչ չպահել արևմտյան ճակատում և կենտրոնանալ Ադրբեջանի վրա...?


Ռուսաստանին պատերազմն էր պետք, երկարատև ու անլուծելի... Ինչն էլ հաջողվում ա, մինչ օրս: Պատմաբան մարդ ես, մի 40 տարի հետո կգրես դրա մասին:



> Եվ վերջում կրկնեմ անպատասխան մնացած հարցս - ասում եմ, *ասենք իրանք չլինեն,* ոնց եք պատրաստվում պահել հայ-թուրքական սահմանը և բավարար երաշխիքներ ապահովվել ՀՀ հետագա գոյության համար?


Դու լո՞ւրջ կարծում ես, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանի վրա կհարձակվի ռուսների գնալուց հետո... Չնայած, ի՞նչ եմ հարցնում... Համոզված էլ կլինես...




> *Artgeo,* բանակում ծառայել ես, Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ես?


Է որ դու ծառայել ես, մեջն ի՞նչ կա

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Արևմտյանն ու դեռ ավելին թուրքերին հանձնելով
> 
>  Ուհու, Ռուսաստանն էր, որ զորքեր թողեց, հետո էլ գրավեց ու վերջ դրեց Հայաստանի անկախությանը 70 տարով:
> 
> Չէ, Ռուսաստանը չէր... Նույն հաջողությամբ Ռուսաստանն էր, որ Ճապանիայի երկրաշարժը Հայաստանում տեղի չունեցավ...


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, դաշնակցենք ռուսների հետ և, օգտվելով դրանից, ուժեղացնենք մեր երկիրը...




> «Լուրջ զենքեր»... «Թողեց»...


Այո, թողեց ու մինչև հիմա էլ տալիս է - "տանկային" հայտնի սկանդաը քեզ վկա:




> Դու լո՞ւրջ կարծում ես, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանի վրա կհարձակվի ռուսների գնալուց հետո... Չնայած, ի՞նչ եմ հարցնում... Համոզված էլ կլինես...


Այո, գործնականում չեմ կասկածում - առիթ միշտ էլ կգտնվի, տեռոռիստներին ենք հարվածում, պրեվենտիվ գործողություններ ենք իրականացնում, նակրոտրաֆիկինգի դեմ ենք պայքարում... Հյուսիսային Իրաքը վկա: Եվ նույնիսկ, լավագույն դեպքում, եթե չհարձակվի էլ, միայն իրենից եկող սպառնալիքը հերիք է, որ մենք ստիպված լինենք լուրջ ուժեր թողնել Արևմտյան սահմանում: Հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ այդ դեպքում Արևելյան սահմանը անթույլատրելիորեն կթուլանա:




> Ռուսաստանին պատերազմն էր պետք, երկարատև ու անլուծելի... Ինչն էլ հաջողվում ա, մինչ օրս: Պատմաբան մարդ ես, մի 40 տարի հետո կգրես դրա մասին:


Էն կա, որ ես 2 հալալ տարի իմ երկիրը պաշտպանել եմ, հիմա էլ, եթե զորահավաք լինի, զորահավաքային առաջին խմբում եմ այն դեպքում, երբ քեզ, դատելով նրանից, որ հարցին խուսափեցիր պատասխանել, նույնիսկ չեն էլ զորակոչի: Իտոգո - ձենդ տաք տեղիցա գալիս...




> Է որ դու ծառայել ես, մեջն ի՞նչ կա


Դե... մի բան կլնի, էլի - դու որ չես ծառայել, մեջը հաստատ բան չի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արևմտյանն ու դեռ ավելին թուրքերին հանձնելով
> 
>  Ուհու, Ռուսաստանն էր, որ զորքեր թողեց, հետո էլ գրավեց ու վերջ դրեց Հայաստանի անկախությանը 70 տարով:
> 
> Չէ, Ռուսաստանը չէր... Նույն հաջողությամբ Ռուսաստանն էր, որ Ճապանիայի երկրաշարժը Հայաստանում տեղի չունեցավ...
> 
> «Լուրջ զենքեր»... «Թողեց»... 
> 
> Ռուսաստանին պատերազմն էր պետք, երկարատև ու անլուծելի... Ինչն էլ հաջողվում ա, մինչ օրս: Պատմաբան մարդ ես, մի 40 տարի հետո կգրես դրա մասին:
> ...


Ապեր, ռուսը մեր մեծ ախպերն ա՝ պապան… կարա մեկ մեկ էլ չափալախ տա որ մեր տեղն իմանանք… ի՞նչ վատ բան կա այդտեղ…

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, դաշնակցենք ռուսների հետ և, օգտվելով դրանից, ուժեղացնենք մեր երկիրը...


Թուլանանք ու հաճույք ստանանք... Մեռնեմ ծառած ջանիդ...



> Այո, թողեց ու մինչև հիմա էլ տալիս է - "տանկային" հայտնի սկանդաը քեզ վկա:


Էդ մի ձեռքով, մյուսով էլ Ադրբեջանին լիցենզիայա տալիս, կալաշնիկով հավաքելու, որոնք... կարո՞ղ ես երեք անգամից ասել, ո՞ւմ դեմ են կիրառվելու: 

Տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա: Դու ասում ես «մենք դաշնակից ունենք», ես ու էլի շատ մարդ, ասում ա «դաշնակիցը մեզ ունի» ու մենք ուզում ենք, որ մեզ չունենան, իսկ դու հարմար դիրք ես ընդունում: Սաղ էս ա:




> Այո, գործնականում չեմ կասկածում - առիթ միշտ էլ կգտնվի, տեռոռիստներին ենք հարվածում, պրեվենտիվ գործողություններ ենք իրականացնում, նակրոտրաֆիկինգի դեմ ենք պայքարում... Հյուսիսային Իրաքը վկա: Եվ նույնիսկ, լավագույն դեպքում, եթե չհարձակվի էլ, միայն իրենից եկող սպառնալիքը հերիք է, որ մենք ստիպված լինենք լուրջ ուժեր թողնել Արևմտյան սահմանում: Հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ այդ դեպքում Արևելյան սահմանը անթույլատրելիորեն կթուլանա:


Մարդ էլ էսքան չսիրի Հայաստանը... Մեկ Հարավային Օսեթիայի հետ համեմատեց, հիմա էլ դարձրեց Հյուսիսային Իրաք... 
Թուրքիան ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱ նման բան անել, եթե Հայաստանը լինի ԲԱՑ, ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ երկիր: 29 000 քառակուսի մետրը դժվար չի վերահսկել, վերահսկել նենց, որ այլ երկրներից փախած գողերն ու ավազակներն ապաստարան չկարողանան գտնել:




> Էն կա, որ ես 2 հալալ տարի իմ երկիրը պաշտպանել եմ, հիմա էլ, եթե զորահավաք լինի, զորահավաքային առաջին խմբում եմ այն դեպքում, երբ քեզ, դատելով նրանից, որ հարցին խուսափեցիր պատասխանել, նույնիսկ չեն էլ զորակոչի: Իտոգո - ձենդ տաք տեղիցա գալիս...


Ինչի՞ համար... Ռուսները կան էլի: Աստված չանի, մի օր կարիք լինի պարզելու, թե ով և ինչքանով է պատրաստ պաշտպանել Հայաստանը: Աստված չանի... 

Բայց էսօր, խաղաղ իրավիճակում, դու ինչո՞վ ես պաշտպանում հայրենիքդ:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.09.2011), Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Old

Ռազմաբազների առկայությունը սազական է թուրքիայի նման "մանր պետություններին" (մասնաորապես ամերիկյան ռազմաբազաների) , իսկ Հայաստանի նման "Հզորագույն" պետություններին ոչ: Մի անգամ փորձեցինք ռուսական ռազմաբազաներից ազատվել, Բալահովիտի ֆերվերգը վկա: Էական տարբերություն կա՞ թե բազաների վրա ինչ դրոշ ա, տրիկոլոր թե պիժամի կտոր 50 աստղով:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, ռուսը մեր մեծ ախպերն ա՝ պապան… կարա մեկ մեկ էլ չափալախ տա որ մեր տեղն իմանանք… ի՞նչ վատ բան կա այդտեղ…


Ես այդպես չեմ կարծում ու ցավում եմ, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում - դա ցույց է տալիս քո մտածողությունը և հարգանքիդ աստիճանը ազգիդ ու պետությանդ նկատմամբ, ինչը, հաշվի առնելով, որ հեռավոր ամերիկաներում ես, ինչ-որ տեղ զարմանալի չէ  :Smile: 




> Թուլանանք ու հաճույք ստանանք... Մեռնեմ ծառած ջանիդ...


Ես նման բան չեմ ասել, ցավում եմ, որ չես հասկանում...




> Էդ մի ձեռքով, մյուսով էլ Ադրբեջանին լիցենզիայա տալիս, կալաշնիկով հավաքելու, որոնք... կարո՞ղ ես երեք անգամից ասել, ո՞ւմ դեմ են կիրառվելու:


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, եկեք անկախ և հզոր երկիր կառուցենք, առժամանակ օգտագործելով ռուսների առկայությունը մեր երկրում:




> Տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա: Դու ասում ես «մենք դաշնակից ունենք», ես ու էլի շատ մարդ, ասում ա «դաշնակիցը մեզ ունի» ու մենք ուզում ենք, որ մեզ չունենան, իսկ դու հարմար դիրք ես ընդունում: Սաղ էս ա:


Դատարկ ու անհիմն, դեմագոգիկ խոսքեր են, ներկայիս Վրաստանի հիստերիկությունների ոճով:




> Մարդ էլ էսքան չսիրի Հայաստանը... Մեկ Հարավային Օսեթիայի հետ համեմատեց, հիմա էլ դարձրեց Հյուսիսային Իրաք...


Հերթական դեմագոգիան - ես չհամեմատեցի Հայաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիայի հետ և ոչ էլ Հյուսիսային Իրաքի  :Smile: 




> Թուրքիան ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱ նման բան անել, եթե Հայաստանը լինի ԲԱՑ, ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ երկիր: 29 000 քառակուսի մետրը դժվար չի վերահսկել, վերահսկել նենց, որ այլ երկրներից փախած գողերն ու ավազակներն ապաստարան չկարողանան գտնել:


Դատարկ խոսքեր են, ընդ որում անհիմն հատկապես նրանով, որ դու ՀՀ բանակում չես ծառայել և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հաշվի առնելով խուսափողական պատասխանդ, ՀՀ քաղաքացի չես: Այսինքն նույն բռավադան է, քանի որ խնդիրը քեզ չի վերաբերվում...




> Ինչի՞ համար... Ռուսները կան էլի: Աստված չանի, մի օր կարիք լինի պարզելու, թե ով և ինչքանով է պատրաստ պաշտպանել Հայաստանը: Աստված չանի...


Ցավում եմ, որ չհասկացար: Բացատրեմ կրկին - ես, ծառայելով ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում, իմ փայ արեցի այնքանը, որ իմ երկրի անկախությունը և ինքնիշխանությունը մեծանան: Իսկ այ դու, որ այսպես մեծ-մեծ խոսում ես Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ, չես ծառայել ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում, դրանով իսկ քո փայ անելով այնպես, որ, ոնց դու վերևոմ ասացիր, Հայաստանը "դիրք" ընդունի:




> Բայց էսօր, խաղաղ իրավիճակում, դու ինչո՞վ ես պաշտպանում հայրենիքդ:


Շատ բաներով, որի զգալի մասը այս թեմայում ասլեու բան չի  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ռազմաբազների առկայությունը սազական է թուրքիայի նման "մանր պետություններին" (մասնաորապես ամերիկյան ռազմաբազաների) , իսկ Հայաստանի նման "Հզորագույն" պետություններին ոչ: Մի անգամ փորձեցինք ռուսական ռազմաբազաներից ազատվել, Բալահովիտի ֆերվերգը վկա: Էական տարբերություն կա՞ թե բազաների վրա ինչ դրոշ ա, տրիկոլոր թե պիժամի կտոր 50 աստղով:


Կարծում էի գոնե էս տարբերությունը պետք է սաղին տեսանելի լինի. Գտեք երեք տարբերություն՝ 

-Թուրքիայում ռազմաբազանների համար ԱՄՆը հավեսով տալիս ա, ավելի ճիշտ է ասել *տրվում ա* Թուրքիային:
-Հայաստանում ռուսական ռազմաբազանների համար Հայաստանն է հոգով-սրտով /և մնացած օրգաններով/ տրվում Ռուսաստանին:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.09.2011), Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես այդպես չեմ կարծում ու ցավում եմ, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում - դա ցույց է տալիս քո մտածողությունը և հարգանքիդ աստիճանը ազգիդ ու պետությանդ նկատմամբ, ինչը, հաշվի առնելով, որ հեռավոր ամերիկաներում ես, ինչ-որ տեղ զարմանալի չէ


Հայրենասեր բռատն ա մեր, նստած հայերին ա քլնգում ու ռուսներին աստվածնում... 



> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, եկեք անկախ և հզոր երկիր կառուցենք, առժամանակ օգտագործելով ռուսների առկայությունը մեր երկրում:


ռուսներով չեք թողնելու, հարցը հենց դրանում ա: Քանի դեռ ռուսները ստեղ են, ոչ մի զարգացում ու հզորացում: Կրեմլի պրիմիտվ քաղաքականությունը դարեր շարունակ չի փոխվում, կիսիր ու կառավարիր: 




> Դատարկ ու անհիմն, դեմագոգիկ խոսքեր են





> Հերթական դեմագոգիան





> Դատարկ խոսքեր են, ընդ որում անհիմն


Իզուր չի էլի, որ որոշել էի քո և Վարզորի հետ չվիճաբանել...  :Think: 




> Ցավում եմ, որ չհասկացար: Բացատրեմ կրկին - ես, ծառայելով ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում, իմ փայ արեցի այնքանը, որ իմ երկրի անկախությունը և ինքնիշխանությունը մեծանան: Իսկ այ դու, որ այսպես մեծ-մեծ խոսում ես Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ, չես ծառայել ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում, դրանով իսկ քո փայ անելով այնպես, որ, ոնց դու վերևոմ ասացիր, Հայաստանը "դիրք" ընդունի:


Ուրախ եմ, որ դու կարողացել մեծացնել ՀՀ ինքնիշխանությունը երկու տարի ԶՈՒյում անցկացնելով: Չնայած անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց, բայց դե... Դու որ տենց համոզված ես դրա մեջ, ուրախ եմ: Լիքը մարդ կա, գնում մահանում ա, անկապ երկու տարի կորցնում, կոտրվում, հոգեխանգարմունք ստանում, հասարկությանը օգուտ տալու տեղը, երկու տարի դեդովշինայի դիմանում... իսկ դու հայրենիք ես հզորացրել... Կայֆ ա: 


Կարճ ասած, ի մի բերելով բլից քննարկումը Առյուծի հետ.

1. Ռուսներն Աստված են և մենք պարտավոր ենք ենթակվել նրանց:
2. Որտեղ հայ տեսնեք, Հայաստանից գնացած կամ ոչ Հայաստանի քաղաքացի քլնգեք նրանց: (Ինչպես կասեր մեծն Պուծինը «Մոչիծ վ սոռծիրե»):
3. Բոլորի խոսքերը դատարկ ու անհիմն են, զուտ դեմագոգիա: 
4. Հայաստանն ունի 4 ճակատ:
5. Ռուսները մեր Աստվածն են:

Հ.Գ. Թաչ մայ թա լա լա...

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## aragats

:Smile: Նորից արեւմտամետերդ սկսաք հայ ռուսական դաշինքի տակը քանդել: 

Հայաստանից շատ ավելի հզոր պետությունները նույնիսկ չեն կարում մենակ զարգանալ եւրոպական մասում, իսկ մուսուլմանական եւ թշնամաբար տրամադրված պետություններով

շրջապատված Հայաստանը ինչպե՞ս կարա զարգանա եւ գոյատեվի: :Think: 

 :Smile: Կարող ա՞ մեր ադրբեջանցի «բարեկամներն» են  ձգտում Հայաստանը լրիվ մեկուսացնել: :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարող ա՞ մեր ադրբեջանցի «բարեկամներն» են  ձգտում Հայաստանը լրիվ մեկուսացնել:


Է բա հա... Հլը էդ ամերիկանամետ գյադաներին նայի, ուզում են հարևանների հետ տաշ-տուշով ապրող Հայաստանին ՄԵԿՈՒՍԱՑՆԵԼ... Լրիվ կեղտ են, է՜...

----------


## aragats

> Հայրենասեր բռատն ա մեր, նստած հայերին ա քլնգում ու ռուսներին աստվածնում... 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, ի մի բերելով բլից քննարկումը Առյուծի հետ.
> 
> 1. Ռուսներն Աստված են և մենք պարտավոր ենք ենթակվել նրանց:
> 2. Որտեղ հայ տեսնեք, Հայաստանից գնացած կամ ոչ Հայաստանի քաղաքացի քլնգեք նրանց: (Ինչպես կասեր մեծն Պուծինը «Մոչիծ վ սոռծիրե»):
> 3. Բոլորի խոսքերը դատարկ ու անհիմն են, զուտ դեմագոգիա: 
> ...


............................................................................................................................................  ............................................................................................................................................  ..........................................

Ռսին ոչ ոք չի աստվածացնում

իսկ հայիդ հայն ա թալանում, ի՞նչ ես ռսի վրա քցում, Հայաստանիդ ներսում չգիտե՞ս թալանչիների անունները, քանի՞ ռուս կան մեջները, գոնե ինքդ քեզ մի խաբի:

----------

zanazan (28.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ............................................................................................................................................  ............................................................................................................................................  ..........................................
> 
> Ռսին ոչ ոք չի աստվածացնում
> 
> իսկ *հայիդ հայն* ա թալանում, ի՞նչ ես ռսի վրա քցում, Հայաստանիդ ներսում չգիտե՞ս թալանչիների անունները, քանի՞ ռուս կան մեջները, գոնե ինքդ քեզ մի խաբի:


աբսուրդ, ոչ թե այն որ հայը հային չի թալանում, այլ այն որ մութ սենյակում սև կատու եք փորձում գտնել՝ կամ այլ կերպ ասած այս թեմայում պակաս կամ ավել հայրենասեր, համոզված եմ որ այստեղ բոլորն էլ անհանգստացած են ՀՀ ապագայով, չնայած որ տարբեր մադիկ տարբեր ուղիներ են տեսնում: 

Մի իջեք մեր քաղաքական գործիչների մակարդակին և միմյանց մի մեղադրեք «քիրվայության» կամ «թաթարմոնղոլականության» մեջ՝ սեփական կարծիքը պաշտպանելու համար: Հայրենասիրությունը շահարկելը շատ վտանգավոր գործիք է՝ հասարակության հիմքը քանդող:

Ամեն մի պոստ գրելուց առաջ բոլորդ հիշեք, որ մարդ չէր մտնի այս թեմա և ժամանակ վատնի, եթե ՀՀ համար մտահոգված չլիներ:

----------

aragats (28.09.2011), Lion (28.09.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Հայրենասեր բռատն ա մեր, նստած հայերին ա քլնգում ու ռուսներին աստվածնում...


Հերթական սուտը  :Smile: 




> ռուսներով չեք թողնելու, հարցը հենց դրանում ա: Քանի դեռ ռուսները ստեղ են, ոչ մի զարգացում ու հզորացում: Կրեմլի պրիմիտվ քաղաքականությունը դարեր շարունակ չի փոխվում, կիսիր ու կառավարիր:


Մեր երկրի խնդիրները ամենևին էլ ռուսներով չեն պայմանավորված այն դեպքում, երբ ռուսների հեռանալու դեպքում դրանք հաստատ կավելանան:




> Իզուր չի էլի, որ որոշել էի քո և Վարզորի հետ չվիճաբանել...


Ճիշտ է, որովհետև անձնավորված, բայց միաժամանակ նաև չհիմնավորված պոստերդ հետևողական տրամաբանությամբ ջարդուփշուր ենք անում:




> Ուրախ եմ, որ դու կարողացել մեծացնել ՀՀ ինքնիշխանությունը երկու տարի ԶՈՒյում անցկացնելով: Չնայած անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց, բայց դե...


Ցավում ես, որ չես հասկանում, թե ոնց կարող է ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում 2 տարի ծառայած մարդը մեծացնի ՀՀ ինքնիշխանությունը:




> Դու որ տենց համոզված ես դրա մեջ, ուրախ եմ: Լիքը մարդ կա, գնում մահանում ա, անկապ երկու տարի կորցնում, կոտրվում, հոգեխանգարմունք ստանում, հասարկությանը օգուտ տալու տեղը, երկու տարի դեդովշինայի դիմանում... իսկ դու հայրենիք ես հզորացրել... Կայֆ ա:


Միանգամայն: Ասպիրանտուրայի իրական հնարավորությունը թողած կամավոր բանակ եմ գնացել և չեմ զղջում դրա համար  :Wink: 




> Կարճ ասած, ի մի բերելով բլից քննարկումը Առյուծի հետ.
> 
> 1. Ռուսներն Աստված են և մենք պարտավոր ենք ենթակվել նրանց:
> 2. Որտեղ հայ տեսնեք, Հայաստանից գնացած կամ ոչ Հայաստանի քաղաքացի քլնգեք նրանց: (Ինչպես կասեր մեծն Պուծինը «Մոչիծ վ սոռծիրե»):
> 3. Բոլորի խոսքերը դատարկ ու անհիմն են, զուտ դեմագոգիա: 
> 4. Հայաստանն ունի 4 ճակատ:
> 5. Ռուսները մեր Աստվածն են:


1. Ոչ մի ազգ մեր ազգի կամ իմ աստվածը չէ, Հայաստանը չունի մշտական թշնամիներ ու բարեկամներ, այլ ունի մշտական շահեր,
2. Սիրով ու հարգանքով վերաբերվեք աշխարհի բոլոր հայերին, բայց միաժամանակ հիշեք նաև, որ ՀՀ կենսական շահերին վերաբերվող հարցերում իրավական ու բարոյական իրավունք ունեն արտահայտվել ամենից առաջ հենց ՀՀ-ում մշտապես բնակվող մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց կաշվի վրա, իրական կյանքում են զգում (կզգան) դրանց վերաբերվող ցանկացած փոփոխություն,
3. Բոլորի չէ, եղբայր, որոշ կամրադների ու որոշ խոսքերը, ոչ բոլորը,
4. Հնարավոր է,
5. Տես կետ 1:





> Հ.Գ. Թաչ մայ թա լա լա...


Ով տը յաման եսիմ, է  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հերթական սուտը


Ի՞նչն ա սուտ: Որ թեման մտնում ես, հայերին նստած սորտավորում ես ու քլնգում: Գրառումներդ վկա: 
Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, թե ով ա քեզ նման իրավունք տվել: 




> Մեր երկրի խնդիրները ամենևին էլ ռուսներով չեն պայմանավորված այն դեպքում, երբ ռուսների հեռանալու դեպքում դրանք հաստատ կավելանան:


Համարում եմ, որ ռուսները խոչընդոտ են խնդիրների վերացման ու խնդիրների ավելացման պատճառ:




> Ճիշտ է, որովհետև անձնավորված, բայց միաժամանակ նաև չհիմնավորված պոստերդ հետևողական տրամաբանությամբ ջարդուփշուր ենք անում:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  դեմագոգիա, սուտ, դատարկ, անհիմն խոսքեր © Հարևան թեմաներից մեկում շեղելու փորձդ վկա...




> Ցավում ես, որ չես հասկանում, թե ոնց կարող է ՀՀ Զինված ուժերում 2 տարի ծառայած մարդը մեծացնի ՀՀ ինքնիշխանությունը: Միանգամայն: Ասպիրանտուրայի իրական հնարավորությունը թողած կամավոր բանակ եմ գնացել և չեմ զղջում դրա համար


Ուրախ եմ քո համար: Ավելի գտնում եմ, որ ԶՈՒյում քո նմանները պիտի լինեն: Լավ իմաստով եմ ասում, սխալ չհասկանաս: Մարդ կա, զենք կրելու համար ա ծնվախ, մարդ էլ կա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա մոտը լավ ստացվում: Երևան կառուցել, ջուր մատակարարել, հաց թխել, զենք պատրաստել, կապ ապահովել... ամեն մեկն իր գործը պիտի անի, պիտի անի լավ ու դա հենց Հայաստանին ծառայելն է: 




> 2. Սիրով ու հարգանքով վերաբերվեք աշխարհի բոլոր հայերին, բայց միաժամանակ հիշեք նաև, որ ՀՀ կենսական շահերին վերաբերվող հարցերում իրավական ու բարոյական իրավունք ունեն արտահայտվել ամենից առաջ հենց ՀՀ-ում մշտապես բնակվող մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց կաշվի վրա, իրական կյանքում են զգում (կզգան) դրանց վերաբերվող ցանկացած փոփոխություն,


Քրք Քրքորյանը, Շառլ Ազնավուրը իրավունք չունե՞ն  :Shok: 
Ի դեպ, ամենավերևի «Հերթական սուտը» ջարդուփշուր եղավ ոնց որ...

----------


## Lion

> Ի՞նչն ա սուտ: Որ թեման մտնում ես, հայերին նստած սորտավորում ես ու քլնգում: Գրառումներդ վկա: 
> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, թե ով ա քեզ նման իրավունք տվել:


Դե որ ասեցիր, ապրես, հիմա փաստերը շարադրիր, կոնկրետ պոստերից հղումներ բեր, տեսնենք, համոզվենք, որ ասածդ սուտ չէ:




> Համարում եմ, որ ռուսները խոչընդոտ են խնդիրների վերացման ու խնդիրների ավելացման պատճառ:


Համարի, ես ասել եմ մի համարի? Ես էլ ուղիղ հակառակն եմ համարում, այսքան բան:




> դեմագոգիա, սուտ, դատարկ, անհիմն խոսքեր © Հարևան թեմաներից մեկում շեղելու փորձդ վկա...


Կոնկրետ հղումը տուր, եթե իրոք մեղավոր եմ և մոդեռներն էլ այդպես կարծեն, թող տուգանեն, ես էլ կընդունեմ, որ կոնկրետ դեպքում սխալվել եմ, քանի որ ոչ-ոք անսխալական չէ:




> Ուրախ եմ քո համար: Ավելի գտնում եմ, որ ԶՈՒյում քո նմանները պիտի լինեն: Լավ իմաստով եմ ասում, սխալ չհասկանաս: Մարդ կա, զենք կրելու համար ա ծնվախ, մարդ էլ կա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա մոտը լավ ստացվում: Երևան կառուցել, ջուր մատակարարել, հաց թխել, զենք պատրաստել, կապ ապահովել... ամեն մեկն իր գործը պիտի անի, պիտի անի լավ ու դա հենց Հայաստանին ծառայելն է:


Մերսի  :Smile:  Բայց իմ մոտ ծառայելնելա լավ ստացվել, քաղաքացիական գործերն էլ...




> Քրք Քրքորյանը, Շառլ Ազնավուրը իրավունք չունե՞ն


Ոչ, իրավականից զատ նրանք նաև բարոյական իրավունք չունեն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կենսական շահերին առնչվող հարցերում ուղղություն ցույց տալ ՀՀ բնակչությանը, առավել ևս` իրենց կարծիքը փաթաթել վերջինիս վզին:




> Ի դեպ, ամենավերևի «Հերթական սուտը» ջարդուփշուր եղավ ոնց որ..


Հա որ?

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, նախ այդ զորախումբը ինքնին թույլ միավորում չի, այս թեայում այդ մասին արդեն ասվել է: Հետո, վատ չէ, որ դա ինքին կա, քանի որ այդ զենքը մեծ հաշվով մերն է ու մեր հմար է լիցքավորված և, ամենակարևորւ, այս դեպքում այդ զորախմբից բացի կա նաև այդ զորախմբի հետևում կանգնծ հզոր մի երկիր, որը, եթե իր այդ զորխումբը հանկարծ ոչնչացվի, Հարավայի Օսեթիայի օրինակը վկա, երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տսնյակ ՌԴ զինվորներ զոհվեցին, իր այդ 5000 զինվորների և չ քիչ քանակությամբ տեխնիկայի ոչնչացման դեպքում 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կխառնվի: Իտոգո - հզոր մի երկիր կսկսի պատերազմել մեզ համար - կարծում եմ վատ չէ...


Ախպերս, թուրքական մեծաքանակ ու բավականին լավ զինված բանակի համար այդ զորախումբը "զակուսկի" ա: Ինչ ա նշանակում "զենքը մերն ա"? Ով քեզ ասեց, որ ռուս զինվորը-սպան թույլ կտան իր պատասխանատվությանտակ գտնվող զենքից մենք օգտվենք? Միայն Մոսկվան կարող է այդպիսի թույլատվություն տալ: Է եթե այդպես է , թող մենակ զենքը թողեն մեր մոտ, մենք էլ տիրություն կանենք, օգտագործելուց առաջ էլ թույլատվություն կխնդրենք  :Wink: 
Ինչու ես համոզված, որ ռուսական կայազորները կխառնվեն թուրքական ագրեսիայի դեմն առնելուն? Չես հիշում աքվում ինչ եղավ? Թողեցին, որ հայերին կոտորեն, հետո տանկերը քշեցին ադրբեջանցիների վրա, որ ուղղակի ցույց տան, թե ով է իրականու տերն ուն տիրականաը:

Հա, բա չէ «մեզ համար» կպատերազմի: Կընկնենք օսերի օրը՝ լավ բմբլահան կլինենք, հետո ռուսական զորքերը բառիս բուն իմաստով կգրավեն ՀՀ-ն ու մնացած ու սարսափահար եղած ժողովուրդն էլ միաձայն կքվեարկի ՌԴ կազմի մեջ մտնելու համար: կամ էլ ո՞վ իմանա ռուսի մտքին ինչ կա: Բա որ թողի բմբլեն ու չխառնվի՞ էլ: Նորից «նվեր» տա Հայաստանը, ոնց որ մի քանի անգամ արել ա ....
Էլի եմ կրկնում ու էլի. Թուրքիան վախենում է Կրեմլի զանգերից, ոչ թե տանկերից:

Հա, համաձայն եմ 5000 հոգանոց զորամիավորումը քիչ ուժ չի, բայց այն դեպքում երբ որ ռազմական գործողությունների ավելի քան պոտենցիալ մասնակից է լինելու: Իսկ ռուսների պարագայում՝ ոչ մի բան հաստատ չի, երաշխիքներ չկան: Ո՞նց ես որոշել այդ 99 տոկոս հավանականությունը: Մենք ոնց որ ճորտ լինենք: օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ում ռազմաբազա տեղակայելու դմիաց նույնիսկ հնարավոր է, որ ԼՂՀ-ն ճանաչի: Իսկ ի՞նչ են անումռուսները իրենց ռազմական «դաշնակցի» համար քաղաքական դաշտում: Մենակ տնտեսականում են «թուլափայ» նվերներ անում՝ էժանով գազ, են էլ երկար չի տեւի՝ գնալով գները կհասցնեն միջազգային մակարդակին:

նոից կրկնեմ՝ թող դաշնակից լինի,մենք էլ դեմ չենք, նույնիսկ կողմ ենք, մենք էլ լավ կդաշնակցենք, բայց թող իրա զորքերը հավքի տանի, թե չէ դրանով վախացնում է նույնիսկ որոշ միջազգային խոշորկազմակերպությունների եւ նրանք ուղղակի հուշտ են լինում Հայաստանի հետ աշխատելուց՝ ռուսական տերիտորինաերը քթները չեն խոթում: Իսկ ռազմաբազայի առկայությունը մեր երկրի ռուսական տերիտորիա լինելու ակնհայտ ցուցանակն է:

Հ.Գ.
Ժամանակին ԽՍՀՄ-ն Լեհաստանը գրավելու հաար թույլ տվեց, որ ֆաշիստները այնտեղ գենոցիդ իրականացնեն, սպասեց ու հետո նոր մտավ Լեհաստան: Արդյունքում Լեհաստանը 50 տարով ընկավ ԽՍՀՄ լծի տակ: Նմանատիպ օրինակները ուղղակի բազմաթիվ են եւ ոչ միայն ռուսների իրականացմամբ:

----------

Tig (29.09.2011), Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ հիմնավորված մենակ մի հոգի ա կարում խոսա, էտ էլ մեր չստացված ասպիրանտն ա: 

Россия и Турция подтвердили курс на стратегическое партнерство




> "Очень важна дата 16 марта. В этот день 90 лет назад был подписан договор о дружбе и братстве между Российской Федерацией и Турецкой Республикой. Этот документ стал поворотным пунктом в нашей истории.* Благодаря Московскому договору были признаны наши восточные границы*", - сказал Эрдоган.





> Президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев видит весомые возможности для развития торгово-экономического сотрудничества с Турцией и подтверждает задачу вывода двустороннего товарооборота на* 100 миллиардов долларов в год*.


Տենաս ռուսների համար ի՞նչն ա ավելի թանկ, քսան հատ տանկը մի քանի զինվորով, թե 100 միլիարդ փողը:  :LOL:  Ռուսներին իմանալով, իրանք իրանց սալդատներին 100 հազարով էլ կտան: 
Россия и Турция выводят свое сотрудничество на высший уровень, нацеливаясь на 100 миллиардов долларов товарооборота. Развитию контактов больше не будут мешать визовые ограничения - визы Москва и Анкара частично отменяют.

----------

Tig (29.09.2011), Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## Old

ԱՄՆ տրվում է թուրքիային ճիշտ այնքան , ինչքան Չինաստանը կամ Զիմբաբվեն Հայաստանին: Ու ընդանրապես, ԱՄՆ-ի դեպքում ճիշտ է ասել տրվում են, կամ ավելի ճիշտ վերցվում են ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, օրգաններով հանդերձ:

ՊՍ. Կներեք, խոսքս ուղղված էր "Sagittarius", երևի սխալ տեղ սեղմեցի :

----------


## Lion

> Ախպերս, թուրքական մեծաքանակ ու բավականին լավ զինված բանակի համար այդ զորախումբը "զակուսկի" ա:


Գուցե և այո, գուցե և ոչ: Հաշվի առնելով այդ բազայի զինվածությունը, դա կարող է այնքան էլ համով "զակուսկի" չլինել: Իսկ բազան իրոք հզոր է, և եթե որև մեկը սկսի պնդել, թե նշածս զինվածության, այսինքն 2005 թ-ի վիճակում (չհաշված Վրաստանից տեղափոխված ոչ քիչ ուժերը) 74 տանկ, 165 БМП և БТР, 18 МиГ-29 կործանիչներ և С-300 ԶՀՀ մի քանի դիվիզիոն հագեցածություն ու մոտ 5.000 զինծառայող ունեցող բազան թույլ ռազմական միավոր է, դա ուղղակի կլինի անլուրջ: Համեմատության համար` Հայաստանն այս պահին, առանց Ղարաբաղի, պաշտոնապես հաստատել է, որ ունի, ուշադիր, 110 տանկ և մոտ 250 БМП և БТР, 15 СУ-25, 1 МиГ-25 և տարաբնույթ ՀՕՊ սիստեմներ, որոնց մեջ հիմնականում С-75, С-125 և, գուցե նաև կան, C-300-ներ: Այսինքն այս բազայի տեխնիկան իր քանակով և որակով գրեթե կրկնում է Հայաստանի ունեցած տեխնիկան 2010 թ-ի դրությամբ: 

Բայց խնդիրը նույնիսկ դա չէ:Իսկ ինչը կխանգարի, որ բազան լինի, իսկ պատերազմի դեպքում էլ սկզբում այն կռվի եմզ համար, հետո Ռուսաստանը: Չես կարծում, որ 5.000 ՌԴ զինծառայող այստեղ թեկուզ և կորցնելու դեպքում ՌԴ միջամտության հավանականությունն ավելի է մեծանում: Ինչով է քեզ այդքան խանգարում այդ բազան, որ ուզում էս այն այպայման հանել ու ինչ հիմք ունես դու ասելու, որ այդ դեպքում ՌԴ ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կմիջամտի, քան` որ իր բազան այստեղ լինի ու պատերազմի:




> Ինչ ա նշանակում "զենքը մերն ա"? Ով քեզ ասեց, որ ռուս զինվորը-սպան թույլ կտան իր պատասխանատվությանտակ գտնվող զենքից մենք օգտվենք? Միայն Մոսկվան կարող է այդպիսի թույլատվություն տալ: Է եթե այդպես է , թող մենակ զենքը թողեն մեր մոտ, մենք էլ տիրություն կանենք, օգտագործելուց առաջ էլ թույլատվություն կխնդրենք


Նշանակում է այն, որ նման հեռավորության նման զենքեր բերելուց հետո հետագայում հավանականությունը այն հետ տանելու կտրուկ քչանում է, թանկ է  :Smile: 




> Ինչու ես համոզված, որ ռուսական կայազորները կխառնվեն թուրքական ագրեսիայի դեմն առնելուն? Չես հիշում աքվում ինչ եղավ? Թողեցին, որ հայերին կոտորեն, հետո տանկերը քշեցին ադրբեջանցիների վրա, որ ուղղակի ցույց տան, թե ով է իրականու տերն ուն տիրականաը:





> Հա, բա չէ «մեզ համար» կպատերազմի: Կընկնենք օսերի օրը՝ լավ բմբլահան կլինենք, հետո ռուսական զորքերը բառիս բուն իմաստով կգրավեն ՀՀ-ն ու մնացած ու սարսափահար եղած ժողովուրդն էլ միաձայն կքվեարկի ՌԴ կազմի մեջ մտնելու համար: կամ էլ ո՞վ իմանա ռուսի մտքին ինչ կա: Բա որ թողի բմբլեն ու չխառնվի՞ էլ: Նորից «նվեր» տա Հայաստանը, ոնց որ մի քանի անգամ արել ա ....


Հիշում եմ, բայց դու ավելի լավ առաջարկ ունես և կրկին - ինչով է խանգարում այդ բազան քեզ այդքան, որ ուզում ես այն ավելի շուտ չլինի, քան լինի, չէ որ պատերազմի դեպքում, եթե այն լինի, մի կողմից լուրջ զինված ուժեր կլինեն և հետո ՌԴ խառնվելու հավանականությունը կմեծանա...




> Էլի եմ կրկնում ու էլի. Թուրքիան վախենում է Կրեմլի զանգերից, ոչ թե տանկերից:


 :Smile: 




> Հա, համաձայն եմ 5000 հոգանոց զորամիավորումը քիչ ուժ չի, բայց այն դեպքում երբ որ ռազմական գործողությունների ավելի քան պոտենցիալ մասնակից է լինելու: Իսկ ռուսների պարագայում՝ ոչ մի բան հաստատ չի, երաշխիքներ չկան:


Իսկ ինչու ես համոզված, որ այն ավելի շուտ չի մասնակցի, քան կմասնակցի, և, եթե նույնիսկ փոքր հավանականություն կա, որ այն կմասնակցի, ավելի լավ չէ այդ հավանականությունը լինի, քան չլինի, հաշվի առնելով, որ բազան չի լինի?




> նոից կրկնեմ՝ թող դաշնակից լինի,մենք էլ դեմ չենք, նույնիսկ կողմ ենք, մենք էլ լավ կդաշնակցենք, բայց թող իրա զորքերը հավքի տանի, թե չէ դրանով վախացնում է նույնիսկ որոշ միջազգային խոշորկազմակերպությունների եւ նրանք ուղղակի հուշտ են լինում Հայաստանի հետ աշխատելուց՝ ռուսական տերիտորինաերը քթները չեն խոթում: Իսկ ռազմաբազայի առկայությունը մեր երկրի ռուսական տերիտորիա լինելու ակնհայտ ցուցանակն է:


Չեմ կարծում: Ռազմաբազան որ հանեցին, ուղղակի ներխուժման դեպքում հնարավոր է Ռուսաստանը ավելի ուշ արձագանքի, հենց թեկուզ տեխնիկապես, քան այսպես:

Ի դեպ... "Չստացված ասպիրանտ" կարող է լինել այն մարդը, ով ուզեցել է, բայ նրա մոտ ասպիրանտուրա գնալը չի ստացվել:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ստեղ հիմնավորված մենակ մի հոգի ա կարում խոսա, էտ էլ մեր չստացված ասպիրանտն ա: 
> 
> Տենաս ռուսների համար ի՞նչն ա ավելի թանկ, քսան հատ տանկը մի քանի զինվորով, թե 100 միլիարդ փողը:  Ռուսներին իմանալով, իրանք իրանց սալդատներին 100 հազարով էլ կտան:


100 մլրդ շիշ արաղը  :LOL: 

Իրականում Ուրքիան այս պահին տնտեսական մեծ դերակակատարություն ունի ոչ միայն եվրոպական, այլև ասիական շուկաներում: Եվրոպայի համար Ուրքիան եվրոպական Չինաստանն ա դարձել: Բացի այդ ունի աշխարհաքաղաքական շատ նպաստավոր դիրք, մեծ բնակչութուն, կարգին ճկուն դիվանագիտություն: Ամեն առումներով մեզանից առավէլ ա, ու ցանկացած պետության համար ավելի նպաստավոր և շահեկան դաշնակից, քան Հայսատանը: Իսկ ինչ ունենք մենք? Կարող ենք ռուսների առաջարկել 100 մլրդ ապրանքաշրջանառություն? Նույնիսկ մեր դիշովի լֆիկական արաղները իրանց պետաք չեն  :LOL:  Ունենք ընդամենը "Ռազմական տարեգրւթյուն", մեկ էլ Դիլիջանի ջուրը, որից ռուսներին ոչ ի կոնկրետ խեր չկա: Եթե չլիներ մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքը, ռուսաստանի հեչ պետք էլ չէինք լինի:

Հ.Գ.
Տրիբուն ջան, ասպիրանտը ով ա, ճիշտ ասած չհասկացա, թե խոսքն ում մասին ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Հիշում եմ, բայց դու ավելի լավ առաջարկ ունես և կրկին - ինչով է խանգարում այդ բազան քեզ այդքան, որ ուզում ես այն ավելի շուտ չլինի, քան լինի, չէ որ պատերազմի դեպքում, եթե այն լինի, մի կողմից լուրջ զինված ուժեր կլինեն և հետո ՌԴ խառնվելու հավանականությունը կմեծանա...


Լիոն ջամ, հասկանում եմ ասածներդ, անտեղյակ չեմ տեխնիկայի թվերի (մի քիչ այլ են թվերը  :Wink: ): մենակ կպատասխանեմ մեջբերվածս հատվածին.
Ինձ այդ բազան խանգարում է նրանով, որ 
1. ՀՀ քաղաքականության մեջ շատ չխորացող տնտեսական կողմնակի ուժերին բառիս բուն իմաստով հուշտ ա անում ռուսական ռազմաբազաների հարևանությամբ բիզնես անելը:
2. ինձ նորից լագեռի մեջ եմ զգում
3. ավելորդ տարածք է զբաղեցնում, առանց այն էլ քիչ տերիտորիա ունեցող ՀՀ-ում
4. թույլ չի տալիս "աղվեսի" քաղաքականություն վարել, քանի որ վարելու բան չկա` հստակ պեչատած ա, որ ՀՀ-ն Ռուսաստանի ք*ծն ա, պեչատն էլ դրած ա` ռազմաբազաները:
5. ավելորդ հզորության պատրանք ա ստեղծում, թույլ չի տալիս ռեալ գնահատել ուժերը, քանի որ "յա կպաչի, յա կչափալախի" տարբերակով են ռուսները ստեղ:
...

Ասում ես կխառնվի, որովհետև զինվորներ ա կորցրել? Է ռուսն ենքան հավայի զինվոր վարի տվել, որ արդեն հաշիվը կորցրել է: Նույն ռուսաստանը "թքեց" թուրքական ճակատում կորցրած զինվորների ու ձեռքբերումների վրա, հայերին էլ տվեց թուրքի արյունախում բերանը: հետո ինչ արեց? Աթաուրքի հետ պայմանագիր կնքեց: Խառնվեց? Հաշվի առավ իր զինվորների կյանքը? Նույնը արեց նաև Աֆղանստանում` թալիբների "թասիբին կանգնեց", հետո օգնեց որ հերներն անիծեն, ու արդյունթում 2 տասնյակ հազարից ավելի զինվորների կյանի գնով ու ՀՀ-ում եղած տեխնիկայից էլ ավել տեխնիկա կորցնելով, միևնույն է չափսոսաց դրա համար: Արի ռեալ նայենք: Ռուսաստանը կայսրություն է միայն այն պատճառով, որ մեր նման մանրաճուճուլ ազգերին առանց վարանելու երբ ուզի կարա մատաղ անի կայսրության շահերի համար:

Ներկայիս օրերում թուրք-ռուսական հարաբերությունների ընթացքը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրելու, որ թուրքիան բնավ չի էլ մտածում ՀՀ-ի վրա հարձակվելու մասին: Այ որ վատ հոտ կգա, ռուս ձյաձյային աբրաշյատ կլինենք: Այ էդ ժամանակ կերևա` կպաչի, թե կչափալախի:

Հ.Գ.
Ասպիրանտի նախադասությունը իմ հետ ինչ կապ ուներ ???

----------


## aragats

Ռսի համար առայժմ այս տարածաշրջանից գլխավորը պետք ա այնպես անի, «եթե կարողանա» որ միջինասիական նավթն ու գազը բաքվով արեւմուտք չգնա,  :Think: 

այլ գնա իր տերիտորիայով, մեր շահերը ինչ որ տեղ այստեղ են համընկնում, եթե Հայաստանը կարողանա, դրանից պետք ա օգտվի:

Իսկ ռուսը որ իր օգտի համար ..... կծախի, դա հաստատ է, պետք ա զգույշ լինել:

  Չերչիլը ոնց ա  ասե՞լ՝   « քաղաքականությունը ամենամեծ   .............նն  ա»: :Wink:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հասկանալի է, եղբայր, այստեղ մնում է միայն պարզել, թե որիս դիրքորոշումն է հիմնավոր, իմ թե քո: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նմա փորձ կաարելը հաջողությամբ կվերջանա, քանի որ գրեթե ամեն ինչ եթեների մակարդակում է և հստակ չափանիշներ չկան: Ահա, եբրայներից բացի սա էլ արդեն երկրորդ հարցը, որում քեզ հետ սկզբունքային տարաձայնություն ունեմ: բաց դե լավա, որ էսքանի մեջ ընդամենը երկու հարցեր կան  :Smile: 

"Ասպիրանտի պահը" քո պոստին չէր պատասխան, ուղղակի այն ընդգրկված էր իմ պոստում, որի մեծ մաս պատասխան էր քո պոստին...  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հասկանալի է, եղբայր, այստեղ մնում է միայն պարզել, թե որիս դիրքորոշումն է հիմնավոր, իմ թե քո: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նմա փորձ կաարելը հաջողությամբ կվերջանա, քանի որ գրեթե ամեն ինչ եթեների մակարդակում է և հստակ չափանիշներ չկան: Ահա, եբրայներից բացի սա էլ արդեն երկրորդ հարցը, որում քեզ հետ սկզբունքային տարաձայնություն ունեմ: բաց դե լավա, որ էսքանի մեջ ընդամենը երկու հարցեր կան 
> 
> "Ասպիրանտի պահը" քո պոստին չէր պատասխան, ուղղակի այն ընդգրկված էր իմ պոստում, որի մեծ մաս պատասխան էր քո պոստին...


Լիովին համամիտ եմ, որ երկուսիս տարբերակներն էլ եթեների վրա է հիմնված: Եթե նայես այս թեմայում կատարվածս ավելի հին գրառումները, ապա  կտեսնես, որ որոշ հարցերում քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ եղել, սակայն վերջին վերլուծություններս թույլ են տվել, որ փոփոխեմ տեսակետս:
Բայց այդ առկա եթեների գնահատման համար եղանակներ կան ու դրանով է որ պիտի զբաղվեն պատկան մարմինները: Այլ հարց է, որ դրանք վտսհութուն չեն ներշնչում: եհնց դրա վրա էլ հիմնված է տեսակետիս վերանայումը: Մեր պետական պաշտոնյանները ռուսաստանի պարագայու ունեն անձնական մեծաքանակ շահեր, որի հետևանքով էլ ատ հնարավոր է ընտրել են քո տարբերակի եթեները,քանի որ դրանք նույնպես զուրկ չեն տրամաբանությունից: Բայց ինձ անհագնստացնում է ռուսաստանի թաքնված ակտիվությունը թուրքական ու իրաքյան տարածաշրջանում: Տեսար, թի ինչպես արձագանքեց Ռուսաստանը Սիրիայի դեպքերին: Նույնիսկ արևմտյան լրատվամիջոցները նկատեցին այդ դիրքորոշման փոփոխությունը և սենսացիայի տեսքով արձագանքեցին: Հաշի առնելով այն փաստը, որ Ռուսական էներգետիկ կամպանիան իրաքում կնքել է էներգետիկայի զարգացման և շահագործման էքսկլյուզիվ պայմանագիր, բնավ էլ փոքր չէր հավանականությունը, որ քուրէերի հետ կջերմացնեն իրենց հարաբերությունները: Վարջին նորությունները դա են փաստում: Այսինքն Թուրքիան ոչ միայն իր տարածքով է հանդես գալիս որպես տնտեսական շահավետ գոտի, այլև իր դիրքով` իրաքյան էներգակիրներ և էներգետիկա շահագոծելու բազմամիլիարդանոց հեռանկարների համար: Գաղտնիք չի, որ հս. Իրաքում Թուրքիան ռազմական գործողություներ էիրականացնում քրդերի դեմ: Բայց չգիտես ինչու միջազգային հանրությունը դրա վրա ակնհայտ աչք է փակում: Բացի այդ թուրք-իսրայելական հարաբերությունների վատթարացման թատրոնը նույնպես որոժշ բաներ է հուշում: Այնպես որ դեռ ուսումնասիրելու շատ բան կա:

Հ.Գ.
Եբրայների պահով իմ դիրքորոշու երբևիցե չի փոխվի: Եսչեմ ակրող մոռանալ այն պատուհասները, որոնք հասել են մեր ազգին իրենց անմիջական մասնակցությամբ, որոնք չեն կրել անձնական բնույթ, այլ դրդված են եղել ազգային գազափարախոսությամբ: Մենակ հենց երիտթուրքերը հերիք են: Հուսով եմ չես ժխտի, որ դրանց մեծ մասը հրեաներ էին: Նույնիսկ թուրքական մի լրատվական կայքում կարդացի հոդված "Երեք հրեա դրդեցին թուրքկան իշխանություններին և կազմակերպեցին հայերի կոտորածները": Ինձ թվում է դու էլ գիտես Սուլթան Համիդ 2-րդ ի ժամանակ սկիզբ առած թուրք-հրեական առճակատմանը, որի արդյունքում ի կատար ածվեց նաև Ցեղասպանությունը:Ամենայն հավանականությամբ թուրքական արխիվներն այդ մասին շատ աբներ են պարունակում:
Բա կոմունիզմի հրեշը? ովքեր էին ծնել և ովքեր էին ղեկավարում? Ովքեր են եվրոպական և միջազգայոին ատյաններից ամենաշատը ժխըում ցեղասանության փաստը? Ինչու Իսրայելի խորհրդարանը այդպես էլ չի ընդունում այն, պահելով որպես լծակ Թուրքիայի դեմ? ԻՆչ հենց իրենք հրեաներից շատերը գտնում են որ չի կարելի համեմատել հայերի կոտորածները Հոլոքոստի հետ? Հա չի կարելի համեմատել. հրեաների կոտորել են ոչ իրենց տանը և իրենց հողի վրա, իրենց պատմական հայրենիքում: 
Միթե  հերքում ես ներկայիս աշխարհը հրեական գերիշխանության գաղափարներով կառավարելու փաստը?

----------

aragats (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, պետք է ուժեղ և ինքնիշխան պետություն ունենալ, թե չէ բոլոր այդ շահերի վրա հիմնվելը շատ սայթաքուն վիճակ է: Երիտթուրթքեր/հրեաներ պահով ասեմ, որ խնդիրը հատուկ չեմ ուսումնասիրել և դրա մասին կարծիք չունեմ, բայց երեք բան ակնհայտ է.

- Մեծ եղեռնը իրականացվեց թուրքերի կողմից,
- հնարավոր է, որ սրանք փորձում են իրենց մեղքը բարդել հրեաների վրա,
- հնարավոր է, որ սրանք փորձում են կռվեցնել մեզ ու հրեաներին:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ժամանակին ԽՍՀՄ-ն Լեհաստանը գրավելու հաար թույլ տվեց, որ ֆաշիստները այնտեղ գենոցիդ իրականացնեն, սպասեց ու հետո նոր մտավ Լեհաստան: Արդյունքում Լեհաստանը 50 տարով ընկավ ԽՍՀՄ լծի տակ: Նմանատիպ օրինակները ուղղակի բազմաթիվ են եւ ոչ միայն ռուսների իրականացմամբ:


Ախր ո՞նց ես սենց միանշանակ պնդում անում: Լավ, քանի որ ռուսալեզու աղբյուրների օբյեկտիվության վրա կարող ես կասկածել, արի անգլերեն վիկիպեդիան նայենք:
Վարշավայի ապստամբությունը



> The role of the Red Army during the Warsaw Uprising remains controversial and is still disputed by historians.


Մի տեսակետը քո ասածն է, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ը չուզեց խառնվել, բայց կան նաև այլ տեսակետներ: Պատմաբանները մինչև օրս հստակ պատասխան չունեն, իսկ Վարզորը, փաստորեն, գիտի: Հիանալի է: Ընդհանրապես, այսօր ամեն ինչ արվում է ԽՍՀՄ-ին հնարավորինս վատ կողմից ցույց տալու: Ասենք, նշում են, որ բարեբախտաբար Կրակովը չարժանացավ Վարշավայի ճակատագրին, բայց գերադասում են չմատնանշել, թե ում շնորհիվ: Վերջերս այդ կողմերում էի: Այցելեցի Կրակովի մոտակայքում տեղակայված ամենախոշոր կոնցենտրացիոն ճամբարը, որը այժմ թանգարան է դարձվել: Այն հեղեղված էր տուրիստական խմբերով: Սակայն կար մի սենյակ, ուր տուրիստներին չէին տանում: Այն պատմում էր ճամբարի ազատագրման մասին: Դե իհարկե, թող իմանան մարդիկ ֆաշիստների գործունեության մասին, սակայն թե ում շնորհիվ այդ այլանդակությանը վերջ տրվեց, իմանալը հեչ պարտադիր չէ: Եվ նմանատիպ օրինակները ուղղակի բազմաթիվ են:

----------


## Varzor

> Ախր ո՞նց ես սենց միանշանակ պնդում անում: Լավ, քանի որ ռուսալեզու աղբյուրների օբյեկտիվության վրա կարող ես կասկածել, արի անգլերեն վիկիպեդիան նայենք:
> Վարշավայի ապստամբությունը


Դե արի ռուսալեզուի վրա կասկածի http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...%D0%B5_(1944): Ինձ թվում է, որ այդ թեմայով բավականաչափ գրականություն կա տպագրված` ականատեսների վկայությամբ և նոթերով ու կարիք չկա վիկիյի սուղ նյութերի հիման վրա եղզրակացություններ անել, բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ռուսալեզուներն էլ են նույն բանը ասում  :Wink:  Խեղճ Ռակասովսկուն լեհերը ազգի դավաճան էին համարում, ինքն էլ բան չեր կարող անել` հրաման էր:



> Մի տեսակետը քո ասածն է, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ը չուզեց խառնվել, բայց կան նաև այլ տեսակետներ: Պատմաբանները մինչև օրս հստակ պատասխան չունեն, իսկ Վարզորը, փաստորեն, գիտի: Հիանալի է: Ընդհանրապես, այսօր ամեն ինչ արվում է ԽՍՀՄ-ին հնարավորինս վատ կողմից ցույց տալու: Ասենք, նշում են, որ բարեբախտաբար Կրակովը չարժանացավ Վարշավայի ճակատագրին, բայց գերադասում են չմատնանշել, թե ում շնորհիվ: Վերջերս այդ կողմերում էի: Այցելեցի Կրակովի մոտակայքում տեղակայված ամենախոշոր կոնցենտրացիոն ճամբարը, որը այժմ թանգարան է դարձվել: Այն հեղեղված էր տուրիստական խմբերով: Սակայն կար մի սենյակ, ուր տուրիստներին չէին տանում: Այն պատմում էր ճամբարի ազատագրման մասին: Դե իհարկե, թող իմանան մարդիկ ֆաշիստների գործունեության մասին, սակայն թե ում շնորհիվ այդ այլանդակությանը վերջ տրվեց, իմանալը հեչ պարտադիր չէ: Եվ նմանատիպ օրինակները ուղղակի բազմաթիվ են:


Ոչ ոք էլ չի ժխտում, որ լեհական (և ոչ միայն) համակենրոնացման ճամբարների գերիներին ազատել են սովետական զինվորները, ազատվածների ժառանգները ընդմիշտ երախտապարտ են սովետական զինվորին, ոչ թե ԽՍՀՄ-ին որպես պետություն: Մենակ չասես, որ գնդակահարված տասնյակ հազարավոր լեհական սպաներն ու պաշտոնյաները ինքնասպան էին եղել:
Խնդիրը կայանում էր հետևյալում.
Խորհրդային բանակի կողմից արևելյան Լեհաստանի ազատագրման ժամանակ 44թ-ին ստեղծվեց կոմունիսկատակն մի կոմիտե, որը հայտարարվեց ազատագրված Լեհաստանի կառավարություն: Սակայն նույն ժամանակ Լոնդոնում էր գտնվում Լեհաստանի արտաքսված կառավարությունը: Սովետների մոտենալու իֆորմացիայի հիման վրա, Վարշավայում նախապատրաստում էին ապստամբության, ընդ որում ապստամբութոյւնից առաջ տարօրինակ կերպով գերմանացցիների կողմից ոչնչացվեցին Վարշավայում ռակա պրոսովետական որոշ խմբեր: Խնդիրը կայանում էր նրանում, որ Ստալինը համարում էր, որ Վարշավյան ապստամբությանը աջակցելը Անգլիայի ջրաղացին ջու լցնելու պես բան է: Ուստի սպասեցին, մինչև ապստամբությունը ձախողվեց, որից հետո նար միայն շարունակեցին առաջխաղացումը: ընդ որում մասնագետների և պատմաբանների մմեծամասնությունը գտնում են, որ այդ "հապաղումը" բավականի վնաս պատճառեց սովետական բանակին` թե ռեսուրսների և թե ժամանակի տեսանկյունից:
Պատմաբանների պատասխանները չգիտես ինչը սկսեցին փոփոխվել հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ այդ գործողությունների մասնակիցների քանակըկտրուկ պակասեց` վետերաններն ու ականատեսները անմահ չեն:
Ենթադրենք, ես սխալ եմ: Այդ դեպքում ինչով կբացատրես լեհական ժողովրդի "հատուկ" վերաբերմունքը ԽՍՀՄ-ի և սովետական կարգերի հանդեպ?

----------


## Varzor

> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, պետք է ուժեղ և ինքնիշխան պետություն ունենալ, թե չէ բոլոր այդ շահերի վրա հիմնվելը շատ սայթաքուն վիճակ է: Երիտթուրթքեր/հրեաներ պահով ասեմ, որ խնդիրը հատուկ չեմ ուսումնասիրել և դրա մասին կարծիք չունեմ, բայց երեք բան ակնհայտ է.
> 
> - Մեծ եղեռնը իրականացվեց թուրքերի կողմից,
> - հնարավոր է, որ սրանք փորձում են իրենց մեղքը բարդել հրեաների վրա,
> - հնարավոր է, որ սրանք փորձում են կռվեցնել մեզ ու հրեաներին:


Համամիտ եմ` ուժ է ծնում իրավունքը:
Իսկ հրեաների պահով ասեմ` դու չես ուսումնասիրել, բայց ես ժամանակին մի քից ուսումնասիրել եմ: կարդա Ջոն Կիրակոսյան "Երիտթուրքերը պատմության դատաստանի առաջ", կամ "Հայկական հարցը 18-20թթ": ԻՆտերնետում նույնպես կգտնես բազմաթիվ նյութեր: Որոշ աղբյուրներ կասկածանքով, իսկ որոշներն էլ առանց դրա հստակ նշում են, որ Աթաթուրքը նույնպես հավատափոխ հրեա է: Դու հըլը նայի հենց հրեական հանրագիտարանում ոնց են գովում տարբեր հայատյացների
http://www.eleven.co.il/?mode=article&id=12128&query=
http://www.eleven.co.il/article/14185

----------

aragats (29.09.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դե արի ռուսալեզուի վրա կասկածի


Հատկապես ո՞ր մասի վրա կասկածեմ: Այնտեղ նույնպես սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է.



> До настоящего времени существуют две точки зрения по вопросу о причинах, по которым советские наступательные действия под Варшавой были прекращены.





> Согласно точке зрения, с самого момента восстания прочно утвердившейся во всем мире, включая Польшу, главной причиной этого было желание Сталина, чтобы силы АК в Варшаве были разгромлены немцами, что однозначно решило бы вопрос о власти в Польше в пользу просоветского Люблинского комитета.





> Согласно второй точке зрения, являвшейся официальной в СССР, но разделявшейся и западными историками[21], наступление советских войск замедлилось по чисто военным причинам.





> Ենթադրենք, ես սխալ եմ: Այդ դեպքում ինչով կբացատրես լեհական ժողովրդի "հատուկ" վերաբերմունքը ԽՍՀՄ-ի և սովետական կարգերի հանդեպ?


Ինձ թվում է` այստեղ ավելի շատ այն գործոնն է դեր խաղում, որ լեհերը, ինչպես և սոց. բլոկի մյուս երկրների ազգերը, իրենց քաղաքակրթությամբ ռուսներից առաջ են համարում: Վերաբերմունքը մոտավորապես նույնն է (իմ կարծիքով) ինչ, ասենք, մերը պարսիկների նկատմամբ: Ու բնականաբար այդ ավելի հետամնաց ազգի քաղաքական ազդեցության տակ գտնվելը բացասաբար է դիտարկվում:

----------


## Varzor

> Հատկապես ո՞ր մասի վրա կասկածեմ: Այնտեղ նույնպես սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է.


Ասածս էլ հնց էդա՝ ռուսական աղբյուրները եւս կոմնապահություն չեն անում, մանավանդ Կատինի դեպքերի վերանայումից հետո: Իսկ ոնց ջոգում ես "բարի տրբերակը" սովետականն է, այնինչ բոլոր մյուս աղբյուրները կոմս են Ստալինի կողմից Լեհերին ուժասպառ անելու ու պրոանգլիական ուժերին գերմանացիների ձեռքերով ոչնչացնելու տարբերակին:




> Ինձ թվում է` այստեղ ավելի շատ այն գործոնն է դեր խաղում, որ լեհերը, ինչպես և սոց. բլոկի մյուս երկրների ազգերը, իրենց քաղաքակրթությամբ ռուսներից առաջ են համարում: Վերաբերմունքը մոտավորապես նույնն է (իմ կարծիքով) ինչ, ասենք, մերը պարսիկների նկատմամբ: Ու բնականաբար այդ ավելի հետամնաց ազգի քաղաքական ազդեցության տակ գտնվելը բացասաբար է դիտարկվում:


Չանցավ, Լեհերը սովետի պատճառով կորցրին իրենց ինքնուրույնությունը, իրենց ժողովրդավարությունը: ՆՎԱՃՈՂԻՆ չեն սիրում, իսկ ԽՍՀՄ-ն նվաճեց Լեհաստանը:
Բայց բուն ռուս-լեհական տարաձայնություները գալիս են դեռեւս միջնադարից՝ Ռեչ Պոսպոլիտայի ժամանակներից, եւ հատկապես խորացան 17-րդ դ. սկզբին՝ 1612թ. ռուս-լեհական հայտնի ճակատամարտից հետո, որից հետո ռուսները վերականգնեցին իրենց խաթարված ինքնիշխանությունը: Բայց Լեհաստանի ներկայիս սերունդների հայրերը ֆաշիստներից պրծան, ընկան սեվատական գազանի բերանը, դրա համար էլ մինչեւ հիմա խեթ-խեթ են նայում ռուսներին:
Համենայն դեպս 1940թ.-ին արդեն իսկ սովետական սուրը կախվել էր Լեհերի գլխին, երբ սովետները գրավեցին արեւմտյան Ուկրայինան եւ Մերձբալթիկան: Ակնհայտ կերպով, իսկ դա ոչ եկը չի հերքում, Հիտլերն ու Ստալինը կիսեցին Եվրոպան, բայց այդ բաժանումից Ստալինն այնքան էլ գոհ չէր, մանավանդ Լեհաստանի պահով: Հիշում ես Չերչիլին ուղարկած Ստալինի նամակը՝ իր սեփական նկարը, որից խորաթափանց անգլիացին գլխի ընկավ, որ Ստալինը մտել է Լեհաստան: Ընդ որում լեհ ապստամբները, Լոնդոնի միջոցով (ԽՍՀՄ-ի հետ դաշնակից էին յանի) Մոսկվայից օգնություն խնդրեց, թեկուզ միայն զինամթերքի առումով, որն այդպես էլ չստացավ: Ռակասովսկու տանկերն էլ վառելիք չունէին  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չանցավ, Լեհերը սովետի պատճառով կորցրին իրենց ինքնուրույնությունը, իրենց ժողովրդավարությունը: ՆՎԱՃՈՂԻՆ չեն սիրում, իսկ ԽՍՀՄ-ն նվաճեց Լեհաստանը:


Դե, ասենք, Տաջիկստանն էլ են ռուսները նվաճել, բայց տաջիկները ինչ-որ ուրիշ ձև են դրան վերաբերվում: Հայերի մեծամասնությունն էլ ռուսներին ավելի լավ է վերաբերվում, քան պարսիկներին, չնայած երկուսի կողմից էլ նվաճվել է: Ընդ որում առաջինների նվաճումը ավելի թարմ է և մասամբ շարունակվում է մինչև օրս:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի դեպ, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, Լատվիայում հիմա պատմության դասագրքերում շվեդական տիրապետության ժամանակաշրջանը ոսկե դարի նման մի բան է ներկայացվում, չնայած լատվիացիները շվեդ բարոնների ծառաներն են եղել (իրավիճակը թեթևացել է միայն երբ ռուսները շվեդներից խլել են այդ տարածքները): Պատճառը, իմ կարծիքով, նույնն է. շվեդներին լատվիացիները իրենցից բարձր են դասում, իսկ ռուսներին՝ ցածր:

----------

Malxas (29.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե, ասենք, Տաջիկստանն էլ են ռուսները նվաճել, բայց տաջիկները ինչ-որ ուրիշ ձև են դրան վերաբերվում: Հայերի մեծամասնությունն էլ ռուսներին ավելի լավ է վերաբերվում, քան պարսիկներին, չնայած երկուսի կողմից էլ նվաճվել է: Ընդ որում առաջինների նվաճումը ավելի թարմ է և մասամբ շարունակվում է մինչև օրս:


Խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ Հայերին պարսիկները կոտորել ու հալածել են նաեւ կրոնի համար: իսկ ռուսն անձամբ չի պատերազմել մեր երկրի դեմ՝ այն գրավելու հայտարարությամբ, աղջիկներ չի գողացել ցարի համար, մզկիթներ չի կառուցել եւ այլն: Մի մոռացի՝ պարսիկի տիրապետության տակ եղել ենք, գումարային ավելի քան 1000 տարի, ու ինձ թվում է, որ կուտակվածը ավելի շատ է: Ցածր ու բրաձր դասելը որն ա?

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, Լատվիայում հիմա պատմության դասագրքերում շվեդական տիրապետության ժամանակաշրջանը ոսկե դարի նման մի բան է ներկայացվում, չնայած լատվիացիները շվեդ բարոնների ծառաներն են եղել (իրավիճակը թեթևացել է միայն երբ ռուսները շվեդներից խլել են այդ տարածքները): Պատճառը, իմ կարծիքով, նույնն է. շվեդներին լատվիացիները իրենցից բարձր են դասում, իսկ ռուսներին՝ ցածր:


Մոռանում ես պրիբալտների ու շվեդների էթնիկ "մոտիկությունը": Էստոնացիներն են բացառություն՝ ֆիններ են: Ու դա կապ չունի հայկական իրավիճակի հետ: Մեր մոտ խնդիրը մի քիչ այլ է: Ռուսը ոտք դրեց հայական հողի վրա, հայերին ազատելով իսլամական Պարսկաստանից: Այդ ժամանակ ռուսները դեռ հայերից պետականություն չէին խլել  :Wink: 
Իսկ ԽՍՀՄ-ի տարիներին խլեցին, հողերն էլ ծախեցին ու բաժանեցին: Նույնը արեցին նաեւ Լեհաստանի հետ: Նվաճողին ավելի շատ է ատում ինքնուրույնություն եւ տարածք կորցրած ազգը, քան թե ուրիշի կողմից արդեն իսկ վաղուց նվաճվածը:
Էդ որ նվաճված ազգն է իրեն նվաճողին իրեն հավասար դասում, եթե նվաճողը նույն "սերմից" չի? Ում է դուր գալիս ստրուկ լինելը? Մոռանում ես, որ պրիբալտները ուղղափառ չէին?  :Wink:

----------

aragats (29.09.2011), Malxas (29.09.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մոռանում ես պրիբալտների ու շվեդների էթնիկ "մոտիկությունը": Էստոնացիներն են բացառություն՝ ֆիններ են: Ու դա կապ չունի հայկական իրավիճակի հետ: Մեր մոտ խնդիրը մի քիչ այլ է: Ռուսը ոտք դրեց հայական հողի վրա, հայերին ազատելով իսլամական Պարսկաստանից: Այդ ժամանակ ռուսները դեռ հայերից պետականություն չէին խլել 
> Իսկ ԽՍՀՄ-ի տարիներին խլեցին, հողերն էլ ծախեցին ու բաժանեցին: Նույնը արեցին նաեւ Լեհաստանի հետ: Նվաճողին ավելի շատ է ատում ինքնուրույնություն եւ տարածք կորցրած ազգը, քան թե ուրիշի կողմից արդեն իսկ վաղուց նվաճվածը:
> Էդ որ նվաճված ազգն է իրեն նվաճողին իրեն հավասար դասում, եթե նվաճողը նույն "սերմից" չի? Ում է դուր գալիս ստրուկ լինելը? Մոռանում ես, որ պրիբալտները ուղղափառ չէին?


Պարզ չէ, թե մոտիկությունն ինչ կապ ունի: Լեհերը ռուսներին էլ ավելի մոտ են, եթե տենց նայենք: Ի դեպ, լատվիացիները գերմանական ազգ չեն ու շվեդների հետ այնքան էլ մոտիկ չեն:
Բարձր ու ցածր դասելը հենց դա է, չգիտեմ ավելի մանրամասն ոնց ասեմ: Հայերի մի զգալի մասսա սեփական լեզուն թողած ռուսերեն է խոսում: Ինչու՞: Երևի թե ռուսին ավելի առաջավոր ազգ է համարում և կարծում է, որ նրանց լեզվով խոսելիս ինքն էլ է ավելի առաջավոր դառնում (եթե ուրիշ բացատրություն ունես այդ ֆենոմենին, ասա): Ինչ վերաբերվում է պետականությանը, Լեհաստանը չկորցրեց իր պետականությունը: Պարզապես ընկավ ԽՍՀՄ ազդեցության տակ: Հիմա էլ ԱՄՆ ազդեցության տակ է, ՆԱՏՕ է մտել և իր տղաներին Աֆղանստան ու Իրաք է ուղարկում, բայց լեհերը ինչ-որ չեն դժգոհում (չնայած` տենդենց կա):

----------


## Varzor

> Պարզ չէ, թե մոտիկությունն ինչ կապ ունի: Լեհերը ռուսներին էլ ավելի մոտ են, եթե տենց նայենք: Ի դեպ, լատվիացիները գերմանական ազգ չեն ու շվեդների հետ այնքան էլ մոտիկ չեն:
> Բարձր ու ցածր դասելը հենց դա է, չգիտեմ ավելի մանրամասն ոնց ասեմ: Հայերի մի զգալի մասսա սեփական լեզուն թողած ռուսերեն է խոսում: Ինչու՞: Երևի թե ռուսին ավելի առաջավոր ազգ է համարում և կարծում է, որ նրանց լեզվով խոսելիս ինքն էլ է ավելի առաջավոր դառնում (եթե ուրիշ բացատրություն ունես այդ ֆենոմենին, ասա): Ինչ վերաբերվում է պետականությանը, Լեհաստանը չկորցրեց իր պետականությունը: Պարզապես ընկավ ԽՍՀՄ ազդեցության տակ: Հիմա էլ ԱՄՆ ազդեցության տակ է, ՆԱՏՕ է մտել և իր տղաներին Աֆղանստան ու Իրաք է ուղարկում, բայց լեհերը ինչ-որ չեն դժգոհում (չնայած` տենդենց կա):


Մոտիկությունը չակերտներում էր, եթենկատեցիր: Խոսքս չէր գնում բուն մարդաբանական մոտիկության մասին, այլ կենսակերպի: Լատվիացիները հնդևրոպական ազգ են, լեզուն էլ բալթյան լեզուներից է:
Էդ որ հայերը "կապկում" են օտար ազգերին` անհերքելի փաստ է ու մեր ներկայիս ժողովրդի մեծագույն թերություններից մեկը: Բայց թուրքի լծի տակ էլ թուրքերեն էին խոսում: Հիմա ինչ? թուրքերիրն հայերից բարձր էին դասում?
Պարզապես մարդկանց մի կատեգորիա կար, որոնց անվանում էին (են) "քաղքենի"` դրանք սովորաբար խոսում էին ռուսերեն, որովհետև "это правила хорошего тона": Նույն կերպ ցարական Ռուսաստանում շատերը խոսում էին ֆրանսերեն, Գերմանիայում` Իտալերեն և այլն: Այդ երևույթը ահավոր հին պատմություն ունի: Նույնիսկ հին դարերում էր այդպես: Ծովից ծով հայաստանի տիրակալի, որն իրեն հաստատ հույներից ցածր չէր համարում, մետաղների վրա հունարեն է գրված եղել  :Pardon: 
Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, որ լեհերը կորցրին պետականությունը, ես գրեցի, որ կորցրեցին ինքնուրույնությունը` դարձան ԽՍՀՄ վասսալ: Դա ազդեցության տակ ընկնել չէր: Ազդեցության տակ Վիետնամն էր, Եգիպտոսը, բայց Լեհաստանը ուղղակի ԽՍՀՄ-ի մեջ չգտնվող, բայց սովետական մի հանրապետություն էր` բոլոր բխող հետևանքներով: Այո, հիմա ԱՄՆ-ի ազդեցության տակ է, ինչպես նաև Գերմանիայի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մոտիկությունը չակերտներում էր, եթենկատեցիր: Խոսքս չէր գնում բուն մարդաբանական մոտիկության մասին, այլ կենսակերպի: Լատվիացիները հնդևրոպական ազգ են, լեզուն էլ բալթյան լեզուներից է:


Ռուսները ևս հնդեվրոպական ազգ են։ Լեզուն էլ սլավոնական լեզուներից է։ Շվեդների լեզուն էլ գերմանական լեզուներից է։ Այնպես որ չեմ կարծում, թե լատվիացիները շվեդներին ավելի մոտ են, քան ռուսներին։ Համաձայն եմ՝ կրոնը նույնպես կարևոր է։ Դա է եղել պատճառներից մեկը, որ լեհերը, լինելով կաթոլիկ (ընդ որում, բավական թունդ հավատացյալներ), ռուսների հետ պատմականորեն չեն կարողացել համերաշխ ապրել։ Սակայն միայն կրոնով դա բացատրելը չեմ ընդունում։ Կրկին հիշենք տաջիկներին, ովքեր ընդհանրապես մուսուլման են, սակայն ռուսական օկուպացիային լրիվ այլ կերպ են վերաբերվում։




> Էդ որ հայերը "կապկում" են օտար ազգերին` անհերքելի փաստ է ու մեր ներկայիս ժողովրդի մեծագույն թերություններից մեկը: Բայց թուրքի լծի տակ էլ թուրքերեն էին խոսում: Հիմա ինչ? թուրքերիրն հայերից բարձր էին դասում?


Հենց այնպես, առանց որևէ պատճառի ու պարտադրանքի, սեփական միջավայրում թուրքերեն էի՞ն խոսում։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս։

----------


## Varzor

> Ռուսները ևս հնդեվրոպական ազգ են։ Լեզուն էլ սլավոնական լեզուներից է։ Շվեդների լեզուն էլ գերմանական լեզուներից է։ Այնպես որ չեմ կարծում, թե լատվիացիները շվեդներին ավելի մոտ են, քան ռուսներին։ Համաձայն եմ՝ կրոնը նույնպես կարևոր է։ Դա է եղել պատճառներից մեկը, որ լեհերը, լինելով կաթոլիկ (ընդ որում, բավական թունդ հավատացյալներ), ռուսների հետ պատմականորեն չեն կարողացել համերաշխ ապրել։ Սակայն միայն կրոնով դա բացատրելը չեմ ընդունում։ Կրկին հիշենք տաջիկներին, ովքեր ընդհանրապես մուսուլման են, սակայն ռուսական օկուպացիային լրիվ այլ կերպ են վերաբերվում։


Էլի եմ ասում` լեզուն ու էթնոսը ի նկատի չունեի:
Կրոնը շատ մեծ դեր է խաղացել եվրոպական երկրների կյանքում, մասնավորապես կաթոլիկ քրիստոնեությունը ընդհանուր եզրեր է կերտել կենցաղային և ավանդույթային դաշտում: Ի դեպ 17-րդ դարի սկզբի լեհաական ինտերվենցիան հենց շղարշված էր կաթոլիկության քողով և Հռոմի Պապի անմիջական թույլատվությամբ ու "օրհնությամբ էր":
Բայց արի լյախերի թեման թողենք` շատ ենք եղվել  :Wink: 



> Հենց այնպես, առանց որևէ պատճառի ու պարտադրանքի, սեփական միջավայրում թուրքերեն էի՞ն խոսում։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս։


Պատկերացրում որ` հա, առանց պարտադրանքի: Ադրբեջանում ապրող հայերից շատերը ազատորեն շփվում էին թուրքերենով, ռուսերենով, բայց ոչ հայերենով:
Նույն կերպ և Թուրքիայում: Իհարկե դրանում մեծ դեր ուներ նաև մի անի դարյա թուրքական լուծը, պարտադրանքը, հալածանքը: Իսկ Արևելյան Հայաստանում սկզբից ռուսերենը ուղղակի պետական մակարդակով պարտադրվում էր: Ազգանունդ հայի է` բանի չես հասնի: Գրում էս հայերեն` բանի չես հասնի: Սովետի պետական լեզուն ռուսերենն էր, սովետական քաղաքացին արտերկրում` "ռուս" էր: Ու եթե ոմանց թվում է, որ ռուսերենը այս կամ այն կերպ չեին փորձում պարտադրել,ապա սխալվում են: բայց այդպես էլ չկարողացա ըմբռնել "Օյ, Ծիգրանչիկ, նիլիզյա" ասող ներկայիս անկախության սերնդի մայրիկներին, որոնք իրենց ասած ռուսերեն նախադասությունները առանց տառասխալների չեն կարող գրել: Սա արդեն ձևի հետևանքն է: Ինչու են հայերը "մերսի" կամ "OK" ասում? ՀՀ բնակչության ներկայիս լեկսիկոնում առկա են ինչպես օտարալեզու, այնպես էլ օտար, բայց հայավարի անճանաչելության աստիճանի աղավաղված բազմաթիվ բառեր: Սենց որ գնա, հայերենից բան չի մնա: Պատկերացրու, որ վերջին 10-նամյակում ռուսերենը բավականին զիջել է դիրքերը  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատկերացրում որ` հա, առանց պարտադրանքի: Ադրբեջանում ապրող հայերից շատերը ազատորեն շփվում էին թուրքերենով, ռուսերենով, բայց ոչ հայերենով:
> Նույն կերպ և Թուրքիայում: Իհարկե դրանում մեծ դեր ուներ նաև մի անի դարյա թուրքական լուծը, պարտադրանքը, հալածանքը: Իսկ Արևելյան Հայաստանում սկզբից ռուսերենը ուղղակի պետական մակարդակով պարտադրվում էր: Ազգանունդ հայի է` բանի չես հասնի: Գրում էս հայերեն` բանի չես հասնի: Սովետի պետական լեզուն ռուսերենն էր, սովետական քաղաքացին արտերկրում` "ռուս" էր: Ու եթե ոմանց թվում է, որ ռուսերենը այս կամ այն կերպ չեին փորձում պարտադրել,ապա սխալվում են: բայց այդպես էլ չկարողացա ըմբռնել "Օյ, Ծիգրանչիկ, նիլիզյա" ասող ներկայիս անկախության սերնդի մայրիկներին, որոնք իրենց ասած ռուսերեն նախադասությունները առանց տառասխալների չեն կարող գրել: Սա արդեն ձևի հետևանքն է: Ինչու են հայերը "մերսի" կամ "OK" ասում? ՀՀ բնակչության ներկայիս լեկսիկոնում առկա են ինչպես օտարալեզու, այնպես էլ օտար, բայց հայավարի անճանաչելության աստիճանի աղավաղված բազմաթիվ բառեր: Սենց որ գնա, հայերենից բան չի մնա: Պատկերացրու, որ վերջին 10-նամյակում ռուսերենը բավականին զիջել է դիրքերը


Չէ, զուգահեռներդ դուրս չեկան։ Մի բան է Ադրբեջանում ապրելը, որտեղ բնակիչների մեծամասնությունը ադրբեջանցիներ են, հետները ադրբեջաներեն կամ ռուսերեն պիտի խոսես, և հայերենը աստիճանաբար զիջում է դիրքերը։ Այլ բան է, երբ այսօրվա Հայաստանում երկու հայ, ում մայրենի լեզուն հայերենն է, միմյանց հետ չգիտես ինչու խոսում են ռուսերեն։ Իսկ դիրքերը զիջելու պահով ես ճիշտ հակառակ պատկերն եմ տեսնում։ Մի հինգ տարի առաջվա համեմատ էապես շատացել է ռուսերեն խոսքը Երևանի փողոցներում։

Մերսին ու ok-ը ասում են, որովհետև համապատասխան շնորհակալությունն ու "շատ լավ"-ը ավելի երկար են հնչում։ Խոսակցական լեզվում նման արտահայտությունների օգտագործումը իմ կարծիքով ընդունելի է։

----------

dvgray (01.10.2011), Varzor (02.10.2011), Տրիբուն (01.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, զուգահեռներդ դուրս չեկան։ Մի բան է Ադրբեջանում ապրելը, որտեղ բնակիչների մեծամասնությունը ադրբեջանցիներ են, հետները ադրբեջաներեն կամ ռուսերեն պիտի խոսես, և հայերենը աստիճանաբար զիջում է դիրքերը։ Այլ բան է, երբ այսօրվա Հայաստանում երկու հայ, ում մայրենի լեզուն հայերենն է, միմյանց հետ չգիտես ինչու խոսում են ռուսերեն։ Իսկ դիրքերը զիջելու պահով ես ճիշտ հակառակ պատկերն եմ տեսնում։ Մի հինգ տարի առաջվա համեմատ էապես շատացել է ռուսերեն խոսքը Երևանի փողոցներում։
> 
> Մերսին ու ok-ը ասում են, որովհետև համապատասխան շնորհակալությունն ու "շատ լավ"-ը ավելի երկար են հնչում։ Խոսակցական լեզվում նման արտահայտությունների օգտագործումը իմ կարծիքով ընդունելի է։


Սխալ ես հասկացել, գրաումիցս մեջբերումեմ անում` 


> *Ադրբեջանում ապրող հայերից շատերը ազատորեն շփվում էին թուրքերենով, ռուսերենով, բայց ոչ հայերենով:*


Խոսքս չէր գնում օտար ազգերի հետ շփվելուն, որում ավելի բնական է, որ պիտի իրենց լեզվով շփվես:
Ու չասեցի, թե անընդունելի է խոսակցական լեզվում օտար բառեր օգտագործելը: Ուղղակի որպես երևույթ` հայերի խոսակցական բառարանում կան ֆրանսիական, անգլերեն, իդիշով ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչով բառեր, բառեր, որոնք որ մեզ ոչ ոք չի պարտադրել  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (02.10.2011)

----------


## voter

ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանի հետ հարցազրույցից պարզվում է, ՀՀԿն ժամանակին Հայաստանի կատարյալ անկախության էր ձգտում ու դրանից դեմ էր քվեարկում Հայաստանում ռուսական զորքեր տեղակայելու որոշմանը իսկ հիմա զգացել են, որ Հայաստանը անկախ լինել չի կարող... Հարգեցի, ազնվորեն ասում է, որ ՀՀԿն հայաստանը որպես ռուսաստանի մաս ու փոռպոստ է տեսնում...




> Մի՞թե օպորտունիզմ չէր, օրինակ, փաստը, որ ժամանակին` դեռ 1995 թ. ՀՀԿ-ն լինելով Հանրապետություն խմբավորման մեջ, դեմ քվեարկեց ՀՀ-ում ռուսական ռազմաբազաների տեղակայման հարցին, իսկ նախորդ տարի կողմ քվեարկեց այդ ռամզաբազաների երկարաձգմանը, քանի որ իշխանություն էր: 
> 
> Այդ ժամանակաշրջանի անկախական մտքի դերակատարներից մեկը ՀՀԿ-ն էր, այդ ժամանակ կատարյալ անկախության պրոցեսներ էին ընթանում: Հետո տարիների ընթացքում պարզորոշ դարձավ մեր հարեւանների դիրքորոշումը` մեր հանդեպ, եւ ընդհանրապես Արեւմուտքի ժողովրդավարական գործընթացները: Իհարկե, մենք դեմ ենք քվեարկել այն ժամանակ, քանի որ մտածում էինք` հնարավոր կլինի կազմակերպել պետություն, որը ստեղծման օրվանից անկախ կլինի ընդհանրապես միջպետական համակարգերում: Բայց այսօր զգացինք, որ ռուսական զորքերի ներկայությունը ՀՀ-ում ոչ թե անհրաժեշտ է, այլ` պարտադիր է, որովհետեւ մենք պատերազմող երկիր ենք:


http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/politics54051.html

----------


## Varzor

> ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանի հետ հարցազրույցից պարզվում է, ՀՀԿն ժամանակին Հայաստանի կատարյալ անկախության էր ձգտում ու դրանից դեմ էր քվեարկում Հայաստանում ռուսական զորքեր տեղակայելու որոշմանը իսկ հիմա զգացել են, որ Հայաստանը անկախ լինել չի կարող... Հարգեցի, ազնվորեն ասում է, որ ՀՀԿն հայաստանը որպես ռուսաստանի մաս ու փոռպոստ է տեսնում...
> http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/politics54051.html


Յուղ ա վառել: Իրականում ռուսական զորքի ներկայությունը անհրաժեշտ է, որովհետև ռուսներն են այդպես ուզում, իսկ մերոնք էլ կռուտիտի տեղ չունեն` պախանը կջղայնանա  :Wink: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ հնարավոր է, որ ռուսների զորքերի առկայությունը, որը ցցույց է տալիս, թե այստեղ "խազեինը" ով է, թուլացնում և գործնականում ի չիք է դարձնում արևմտյան ուժերի նկրտումները ՀՀ տարածքների հանդեպ: Մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ-ը շատ բան կտար, որ ՀՀ-ում ռազմաբազա ունենար Իրանի դեմ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Թուրիքիան նւյնպես դա կուզեր առաջին հերթին քրդերի զինամատակարարումը նվազեցնելու համար:

----------

Malxas (04.10.2011)

----------


## voter

Երբունի ռազմական օդանավակայնում ամենավերջին մոդելի կործանիչներ SU29 կան

----------

Bruno (29.10.2011)

----------


## voter



----------

Bruno (29.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Երբունի ռազմական օդանավակայնում ամենավերջին մոդելի կործանիչներ SU29 կան


Իմ հիշելով Su29-երը ամենավերջին մոդելները չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի բարեկամներ, *СУ-29-ը*... դա ընդամենը սպորտային մի ինքնաթիռ է  :Smile:  Ռեպորտաժում խոսքը գնում է *МиГ-29*-ի մասին, որը ամենևին էլ վերջին մոդելը չէ և իր առավելություններով հանդերձ ունի նաև շատ թերություններ` գրեթե բոլոր չափանիշներով զիջելով *СУ-27*-ին...

----------

Varzor (31.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի բարեկամներ, *СУ-29-ը*... դա ընդամենը սպորտային մի ինքնաթիռ է  Ռեպեորտաժում խոսքը գնում է *МиГ-29*-ի մասին, որը ամենևին էլ վերջին մոդելը չէ և իր առավելություններով հանդերձ ունի նաև շատ թերություններ` գրեթե բոլոր չափանիշներով զիջելով *СУ-27*-ին...


Հենց տենց էլ կա  :Smile:  Իսկ ՍՈւ-27-ն էլ զիջում է ասենք ՍՈՒ-37, 47-երին  :Smile:  Բայց լավ ինքնաթիռ ունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում, թե դա մեզ ռուսներն են տվել: Եթե փողը տանք` կառնենք որն ուզենք:

----------

